# Niimbus Ultimate Series US4/US4+/US5/US5 Pro Headphone Amps - by Lake People



## Fegefeuer (Feb 26, 2021)

*Update February 26th 2021*:

*US5* and *US5 Pro* will be released with *pentaconn/4.4mm* output. Both are *the same amps* (US4+) now except being *different* on the *volume control*.


*Review  by Project86*: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/


_*this is all early info* I gathered, can't go into a lot of details because I don't know them yet. All the weeks until the Munich High End Show will reveal more details and info about these amps until we'll get the full picture. I'll keep this thread updated








*US4+* and *US4* are flagship headphones amps, and to each other basically aequivalent as the Violectric V281 is to the V280. If you know both you know what to expect in terms of what they offer in features, however in performance and quality these amps will take everything to another level, thus they will leave the violectric sphere and go under the name "*Niimbus*".



*US4+* front_





_*US4+* back_






*US4* front





*US4* back





*Internals*: white PCB defines the US amps and upcoming DACs
























Spoiler: more pictures of various details



US4 Volume Control





US4 Power LED





US4+ front and back shots





















*US4+*:

-*one version*/edition, *no options*, every US4+ will have the same features and performance
-*remote* included
-*one 4-PIN XLR* *Headphone Out* and *2x6,3mm*, open to a Pentaconn connection but not likely
*-NO Digi Inputs anymore* Instead you will find *1xXLR, 2xRCA inputs* (1 on the US4) and *1xXLR/1xRCA output*
-*reed relais volume control*, 256 steps@0,4db (bonus: less noise than the V281's relais option)
-Balance control is back (remember V281)
-*protection features*: delayed power-on, instant cutoff, DC protection, Overload protection, Temperature monitoring and safe shutdown
-*pregain in 7 steps*:  -15db, -12db, -6db, 0db, +6, +12, +18 dB
-*about 12db less noise than the V281 under maximum stability ((balanced)*
-30V@600 Ohm
-2x25W Tor. Transformers, 52.800 uF filtering capacity through Nichikon caps
-coupling capacitors will be polypropylen caps only

*The US4 has everything the US4+ has, except the following features:*

-relais based volume control
-remote
-front panel buttons for switching inputs (inputs can be selected on the back)
-balance control

*dimensions*: 350mmx280mmx80mm (width, depth, height)



*shipping will probably start early September 2018. 

prices will be 5000€ inc. VAT for the US4+ and 4000€ for the US4*


----------



## emptymt

Any info on the pricing? I know it's early..


----------



## Fegefeuer

prices will be 5000€ inc. VAT for the US4+ and 4000€ for the US4


----------



## zhgutov

@Fegefeuer, do you know width and depth of the amps?
I mean, is it possible to stack them with Violectric/Lake People gear?


----------



## musicmaker

Happy April fools !


----------



## Fegefeuer (Apr 1, 2018)

zhgutov said:


> @Fegefeuer, do you know width and depth of the amps?
> I mean, is it possible to stack them with Violectric/Lake People gear?



350mm width, about 280mm depth and with feet 80mm high. I'm sure you'll be able to stack your DAC and your Femto onto them but the looks and material are completely different. There will be no match.


----------



## emptymt

woooahh, they are going for the next level now, good luck to them!


----------



## Fegefeuer (May 9, 2018)

added some shots of the internals. Since this is a prototype the PCB is green here. Final PCB will be white.

Lake People=green
Violectric=blue 
Niimbus=white


----------



## zhgutov

Is it possible to buy this unit at the Munich show?


----------



## roskodan

i thought it was an April fools joke, but then i got an email from lake people confirming this XD, so now i'm wondering, did they confirm the joke or that it's legit :9 ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## stemiki

I was also thinking of a joke, but then Arthur confirmed me this new amp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

zhgutov said:


> Is it possible to buy this unit at the Munich show?



I don't know, Fried has to answer that. 



roskodan said:


> i thought it was an April fools joke, but then i got an email from lake people confirming this XD, so now i'm wondering, did they confirm the joke or that it's legit :9 ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



it's legit


----------



## fdg

zhgutov said:


> Is it possible to buy this unit at the Munich show?


We will show ready working prototypes from Niimbus US 4 and US 4+ during the HiEnd show in Munich.
There will be only few things to be altered until we begin the production.
We plan to be ready for sale from Spetember / Oktober 2018.
Pre-Orders welcome - of course without a prepayment.
There will be 2 DACs to follow the headphone amps early 2019, one of them also with analog inputs.
Afterwards we plan to release some other analog items including a power amp.


----------



## roskodan

I'm really interested to see if they stayed within the Violectric sound signature, or went for something substantially different. "Niimbus" stands for 'dark cloud' i guess, interesting naming choice. The height i suppose  was meant to be 80mm not 8mm :9


----------



## fdg (Apr 5, 2018)

One aspect for "Niimbus" is meteorological and means a special kind of cloud.
We had a more general approach in mind as "Niimbus" means -> reputation and brilliance,
also there is a theological aspect as "Niimbus" also stands for -> halo.
But "Nimbus" in our case is not intended to describe the sound signature !
Also, there is no "Niimbus" in the real world with double ii.
So, everybody is invited to pick the meaning he prefers


----------



## andromeda1954

Where can it be preordered ?


----------



## Cobold

What I understand it is again based on V200 layout.
I expect a super V281 in a more elegant case.


----------



## Fegefeuer

yeah, it's kinda like a supercharged V281


----------



## roskodan

It sure is, at least for what they managed to push noise wise.
Shaving -12dB off the v281, which means they managed to get -7dB lower noise than the v200, a single ended amp (balanced rises the noise floor).
And -6dB is basically half the noise. So -7dB less than the single ended v200 is crazy!


----------



## fdg (Apr 19, 2018)

andromeda1954 said:


> Where can it be preordered ?



Arthur Power will be glad to receive your preorder when your are situated in the USA,
all others may contact me by mail : fried.reim@lake-people.de

Please note:
All news concerning the new Niimbus gear like fotos and technical data will be posted here.
We are busy in releasing a web site www.niimbus-audio.de / www.niimbus-audio.com and hope to be ready in May.


----------



## Lavcat

For better or worse Lake People just lost the sale of a V200.  Niimbus, even if misspelled, is way above my budget but now I must see what develops.  And I have to say unlike the V281/V220 the Niimbus _looks_ really nice,,,not to mention what it might sound like.  I am minded of Goethe's poem The Man Who Named the Clouds.


----------



## zhgutov

Lavcat said:


> And I have to say unlike the V281/V220 the Niimbus _looks_ really nice


I don't know, maybe there are some "standards" in a people minds how the high-end device should look like, but personally I like how V281 looks


----------



## stemiki (Apr 9, 2018)

Also for me V281 has beautiful aesthetics


----------



## Lavcat

To each their own.  I prefer how the V200 looks.  I may yet get one, considering the Niimbus is so much more expensive.


----------



## roskodan

Well apple and oranges, v200 is rly minimalistic, my choice. v281 is as compact as it gets, to sit on ones pc desk, not my type look wise tho. Niimbus clearly needs it's own space.


----------



## noplsestar

Seeing the pics on the first post, I too think that V281 looks more unique and therefore more my style, and the Niimbus more looks like a pro amp I see everytime I was in a studio. But as said, to each their own.


----------



## Fegefeuer (Apr 27, 2018)

finally some pictures (check opening post, also check the spoiler for a few shots of various details) of the real deal, ready for the Munich High End Show.


----------



## zhgutov (Apr 28, 2018)

Do you know what is the maximum input level this amp can accept?

P.S. Glowing volume pot looks really cool


----------



## roskodan

Whatever, 
*Luminescence*


----------



## fdg

roskodan said:


> Whatever,
> *Luminescence*



.... not at all - 10 white LEDs  !!!


----------



## stemiki

Very Beautiful


----------



## Fegefeuer

Not final though of course. Recently a few more options for the final design came up. I guess next week we'll be able to experience the current edition. Looking forward to it.


----------



## wormcycle

emptymt said:


> woooahh, they are going for the next level now, good luck to them!


in the price range


----------



## roskodan

wormcycle said:


> in the price range



Well, they had to improve at least one thing!

And i don't have to read about stealth magnets, 12dB lower noise floor on the other hand... 

The real question is, can Mr. Reim tell apart the v200 from the niimbus in a blind test !!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidespinosa

roskodan said:


> The real question is, can Mr. Reim tell apart the v200 from the niimbus in a blind test !!!!!!!!!



Fried doesn't have to -- he has fancy audio analyzers !
I know I can't tell, that's for sure !
So the real question is, can you ?


----------



## roskodan

How do you know u can't tell? Do you have some condition? Doesn't really matter, cos the real question is: can we get it 80% off msrp!?!?!


----------



## davidespinosa

roskodan said:


> How do you know u can't tell? Do you have some condition?



Because I can't tell V100 from V200 !
Okay, maybe if I tried really hard, but it would be splitting hairs.


----------



## roskodan (May 4, 2018)

this thread is getting more and more like a Z Review :9

that wider round portion of the front plate, where the pot is, looks like it could mess with the stacking,

also, i really want luminescent indicators for the knobs  need to find some to put in the v200 knob!

and also, the metal stripes covering where the top and bottom case plates meet, on the sides of the device, look terrible!

call Zeos, no front panel input selectors on a $4k device, still better than stealth magnets tho :9


----------



## zhgutov

davidespinosa said:


> Okay, maybe if I tried really hard, but it would be splitting hairs.


When I try hard, I cannot split hairs 
When I do A/B comparison, comparing short fragments, listening to details, I always fail A/B comparison.
This is related to devices, which do not have the high magnitude differences like strong coloration, more bass quantity, etc.
When we listen the music and notice the difference, we don't listen this way.
We just listen the music and accumulate the impressions.
A/B comparison can be performed exactly this way, with long fragments / whole tracks.
In this case it is much easier for me to succeed in A/B comparison.


----------



## ArthurPower (May 9, 2018)

A few pictures of the final internals.


----------



## roskodan

or maybe not


----------



## ArthurPower

roskodan said:


> or maybe not



Sorry had to edit them they were HUGE.


----------



## roskodan

wow, good, i thought it may had been censored... so white, looks like some space ship stuff, thx


----------



## Fegefeuer

nice, updated the OP


----------



## ArthurPower

roskodan said:


> wow, good, i thought it may had been censored... so white, looks like some space ship stuff, thx



It may have to be censored by the government since it uses some alien technology from the future.


----------



## BLacklWf

ArthurPower said:


> A few pictures of the final internals.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Arnaldo (May 9, 2018)

ArthurPower said:


> A few pictures of the final internals.



Beautiful on the inside, but rather plain-vanilla on the outside, vis-à-vis its asking price. And while it's the sound that matters, the superficial side of me finds the rugged good looks of the V281 & Co. much more appealing...


----------



## noplsestar

Arnaldo said:


> Beautiful on the inside, but rather plain-vanilla on the outside, vis-à-vis its asking price. And while it's the sound that matters, the superficial side of me finds the rugged good looks of the V281 & Co. much more appealing...


Exactly. The Niimbus almost looks like a studio amp. Professional. Not so freaky. Which is good and bad. But what counts in the end is the sound.


----------



## ArthurPower

Everyone has different opinions and taste on how things look. The Niimbus is a minimalistic industrial design. Heavy, thick, but simple looking. Some prefer a slender more elegant refined design. So it depends on how you like your women... I mean audio equipment.

Perhaps a better comparison is cars. Some prefer the looks of a Mercedes Maybach where others prefer a Mercedes Unimog. Luxury sedan versus big diesel truck. In the USA we love our pickup trucks, why I'm not sure since many of the people who drive them are not tradesman and have no use for a truck. Perhaps it's to make a statement (especially those with a wife who owns a Toyota Prius) and let people know that you are a man and proud of it!

Introducing *Niimbus* for audiophiles who are not afraid to declare I am a *MAN Hear Me Roar!* *

* Oh and don't forget to ask your wife for permission before you purchase one.


----------



## roskodan

kappa


----------



## Fegefeuer (May 12, 2018)

some pictures from the High End Show in Munich


----------



## andromeda1954

What is the difference in sound between the two?


----------



## Fegefeuer

There is none. You make your choice based on the features you need. I personally would never go without a preamp function.


----------



## roskodan

how well does the relay volume control work?

the units look much better than expected, tho the side thing still looks wired


----------



## Cobold

The casing is still the prototype.
You can expect the final version to look better.


----------



## Fegefeuer

roskodan said:


> how well does the relay volume control work?
> 
> the units look much better than expected, tho the side thing still looks wired



They really look better in "person" or live, especially the front. The rest ist indeed not final yet. 

The relais volume doesn't give away a noise when moved/operated. While listening you get a tiny artefact after bigger steps but it's wholly different than the V281, so all those who still get startled by the V281 relais can rejoice. I personally never cared for it after the initial surprise how a relais volume can sound.
Much more important however is how it improves upon the V281 and this amp is a definitive upgrade. Some will probably be very happy to hear that the treble improved. Talking to you @Justin_Time. What users of beastly tube amps called a slight hardness in the treble is gone with the US4. It didn't bother me on the V281 because a HD800SD brings the real treble flavor some might run away from in panic and thus I learned to choose my music more carefully and go to another headphone for pop and modern stuff. Still, the treble is more natural and neither subdued or rolled off, artificially warm or anything. It's simply more refined which for instance is easy to hear on rimshots and cymbals.
Also: the US4 has more low end heft, thump, grunt, kick in general with a grip on the driver control like Sauron on his mace. There is no artificial boosting or "sounding" here either. Man, did those LCD-3s sing with that amp. Other headphones used during the comparison: HD 800, Kennerton ODIN, Meze Empyrean.

For more detailed impressions I'd need to listen to them somewhere quieter of course. For now I'm kinda jealous though.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (May 15, 2018)

Many top notch/end game amps on this price category. Interesting how Nimbus will fare. Boils down mainly on taste on my opinion. But still curious on their all-out take.


----------



## vortrex

Really should remove the "Premium Balanced Headphone Amplifier" text.  What's the point of that?  Do users get confused and forget the device is for headphones?  Such an odd location for the placement of such text too.


----------



## roskodan

helloooo, it's the added value feature, doh


----------



## zhgutov

What is the purpose of the Status led?


----------



## fdg

The status led is red for some seconds during powering on.
Afterwards it turns white to display correct operation.
Any failure caused by DC or overload will disconnect the headphones from the amp.
This again is displayed by the satatus led turning red.


----------



## zhgutov

Is Red led of line out for pre-fader, and white for post-fader? Is it 3-position button?
Or maybe it is 2-position for post-fader only (because "relay" volume is nearly perfect),
and the purpose of Red led is to simplify operation when there is no external light?


----------



## fdg

The leds for "headphone out" and "line out" show white light for engaged operation, 
red light for disengaged operation (mute).
The switching between pre/post fader is made by software menu - like in V281.
Via software also a dimming is possible.


----------



## zhgutov

Fegefeuer said:


> white PCB defines the US amps and upcoming DACs


The upcoming DACs are intriguing. Is there any info, or it will be later?


----------



## Fegefeuer

I don't think we'll see any new US DAC this year. Next year probably at this time earliest. I don't have any info though.


----------



## project86

Pardon the terrible pics - quick update of what I've been messing with for the past week or two.


 

Being fed via XLR from my ModWright Oppo 205:

 

The sound is bold, punchy, and incredibly dynamic, with perhaps the best low-end extension and control I've ever heard from a headphone amp. Detail is excellent too, a step up over the V281 (which is already fantastic). I need a lot more time for listening (and better pics, obviously), as well as more direct comparisons to my beloved V281. 

Part of me hopes it doesn't really add much to the conversation, as I do find myself a bit uncomfortable with the price. We'll see.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Ha, looking forward to your review. Bass impact, slam, extension and control really are an upgrade.


----------



## townes

If I only wouldn't be interested in this amp, then the front plate design wouldn't disturb me at all.

But as it is now, this looks quite messy to me. Not something I would call a careful and clean visual design. For example:
The text left of the volume knob would better be removed (it doesn't serve any purpose)
"Phones" and "Line" instead of "Phones Out" and "Line Out" explaines it all and looks better.
Last but not least the bulge of the front plate, behind the volume knob looks like an afterthought to me. What makes it even worse: the top is an arc and the bottom a cutted arc.
Why not a slightly smaller volume knob or a slightly higher front plate, so that this bulge could be avoided?


----------



## roskodan

... gray case... i'm not rly worried about the price... with LP, msrp never reflected street prices, not even close, prob gonna be ~3000EUR for the top model


----------



## project86

More terrible pics:


----------



## roskodan

haha yeah, pretty sure the e-x2 is not the bottleneck :9

i see what u did there, -7dB lower noise than the v200 and 0.4dB volume steps, must be nice with iems. hopefully no trouble from the relays, tubes etc.


----------



## omniweltall (Jun 19, 2018)

project86 said:


> Pardon the terrible pics - quick update of what I've been messing with for the past week or two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought V281 was overpriced for what they were. "A step up over V281" is really not that impressive to me. To put things into perspective, at this pricing for one solid state amp, you could almost get a Yggdrasil + Afficionado/DNA Stratus.


----------



## project86

Yes, I often have a tough time justifying almost _any_ gear in this price range. But then I think of how much enjoyment I've gotten out of my Resonessence Labs Mirus Pro Signature, Pass Labs HPA-1, Merrill Audio Thor monoblocks.... if something will serve your system well for years, it might be worth the expenditure. 

Also keep in mind different folks have different takes on value, as well as different preferences. Personally I would not buy the Stratus for the price they ask. It's a nice amp but just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## omniweltall (Jun 19, 2018)

project86 said:


> Yes, I often have a tough time justifying almost _any_ gear in this price range. But then I think of how much enjoyment I've gotten out of my Resonessence Labs Mirus Pro Signature, Pass Labs HPA-1, Merrill Audio Thor monoblocks...


These gears all have one thing in common....poor values. There are other much better options out there.


project86 said:


> if something will serve your system well for years, it might be worth the expenditure.


There is also such thing as sensible price/performance value.


project86 said:


> Personally I would not buy the Stratus for the price they ask. It's a nice amp but just doesn't do it for me.


I'm not surprised. You probably won't like the Afficionado too.

And at USD5-6k range and a solid state amp with nothing groundbreaking, it is not looking good so far. But let's see. When it does come out, there will be raving reviews on how this is the next best thing since hot chocolate.


----------



## project86

omniweltall said:


> These gears all have one thing in common....poor values. There are other much better options out there.



I suppose that depends on perspective. Expensive? Absolutely. No denying that. 

I prefer to judge based on similarly priced competition. I've done many, many direct comparisons in each of these cases, and this gear comes out ahead imho. I kind of doubt you have done the same, but there's always a chance you have, and we simply disagree. That's fine too. 




omniweltall said:


> There is also such thing as sensible price/performance value.



Very true. To that end, I'd run Roon ROCK on a NUC, feeding a Cayin iDAC-6, then out to a Rupert Neve RNHP, driving HD6XX and maybe a 64 Audio A3e CIEM. The whole system costs less than a V281, or a DNA Stratus for that matter. It makes excellent sound and covers all the bases. 

We could go even lower using Massdrop Cavalli stuff, and their little SDAC, or Schiit's lowest models, etc. All great values. 

The fact that they exist doesn't necessarily have anything to do with statement-level gear on the other end of the price spectrum. Is the Eddie Current Studio a terrible value because the Black Widow exists? Nope, apples and oranges. 




omniweltall said:


> I'm not surprised. You probably won't like the Afficionado too.



Not sure why you say that. I owned and loved the Balancing Act for a while, and the Super 7 was great too. I definitely prefer EC amps to DNA amps, based on a reasonable sampling of different models over the years. 




omniweltall said:


> And at USD5-6k range and a solid state amp with nothing groundbreaking, it is not looking good so far. But let's see. When it does come out, there will be raving reviews on how this is the next best thing since hot chocolate.



Wait, you need groundbreaking new technology in your amps? But you are a fan of Eddie Current designs? I'm confused. 

I think you may be underestimating the complexity of the Niimbus amp. 60+ transistors on board, 7 Watts and 30+ Veff output capabilities, a custom 256-step attenuator using magnetically operated reed relays (which is indeed ground breaking in terms of audio products, as far as I know).... 

Whether or not the price is justified remains to be seen. But it seems your mind is already made up, based on experience with the V281. And again, that's totally fine, we all have different preferences.


----------



## roskodan

Objectively, it's useless and obsolete before it's overpriced. So you see how overpriced isn't really a thing in this business.


----------



## omniweltall (Jun 20, 2018)

project86 said:


> Very true. To that end, I'd run Roon ROCK on a NUC, feeding a Cayin iDAC-6, then out to a Rupert Neve RNHP, driving HD6XX and maybe a 64 Audio A3e CIEM. The whole system costs less than a V281, or a DNA Stratus for that matter. It makes excellent sound and covers all the bases.
> 
> We could go even lower using Massdrop Cavalli stuff, and their little SDAC, or Schiit's lowest models, etc. All great values.
> 
> The fact that they exist doesn't necessarily have anything to do with statement-level gear on the other end of the price spectrum. Is the Eddie Current Studio a terrible value because the Black Widow exists? Nope, apples and oranges.


I think you misunderstood "values" with "price". Great value can come irrespective of price. For example, Modi Multibit and Yggdrassil are both great values despite their price difference.


project86 said:


> Wait, you need groundbreaking new technology in your amps? But you are a fan of Eddie Current designs? I'm confused.


No need to be confused. Eddie Current doesn't charge USD5-6k for their solid state Black Widow. Nor does Headamp or Schiit charge that much for their GSX and Ragnarok. Cayin IHA-6 is a good value at USD600-700.


project86 said:


> I think you may be underestimating the complexity of the Niimbus amp. 60+ transistors on board, 7 Watts and 30+ Veff output capabilities, a custom 256-step attenuator using magnetically operated reed relays (which is indeed ground breaking in terms of audio products, as far as I know)....


Really...nothing groundbreaking. The problem is NOT with the product itself, BUT with this pricing. I'm sure it sounds nice and overall a good product.


project86 said:


> Not sure why you say that. I owned and loved the Balancing Act for a while, and the Super 7 was great too. I definitely prefer EC amps to DNA amps, based on a reasonable sampling of different models over the years.


They are apples and oranges. Different takes for different peeps. I like both. EC does have a more aggressive sound in general. Is that why you prefer it? Apologize, I had the impression you like solid state amps.


project86 said:


> Whether or not the price is justified remains to be seen. But it seems your mind is already made up, based on experience with the V281. And again, that's totally fine, we all have different preferences.


I actually like the V281. They do nothing wrong, powerful, and a reliable German product (which Violectric deserves). But they are still overpriced for what they are.

No, I haven't made up my mind. But I do have my doubts whether a solid state amp can stand tall at this price range. A lot of great competition with much lower price tags.

Good day y'all.


----------



## project86

I see your point a little more clearly now, thanks for explaining. 

Still, have you heard all of these amps and DACs etc? And if so, just at meets, or have you spent actual time with them to really flesh out the experience? I ask because I find my perspective shifts a bit when A) I audition a thing in my own home, for a longer period of time, and B) when it's my actual money on the line. 

Very easy to dismiss something until you've done A above... then sometimes you find yourself with a product you don't want to be without, despite the high cost. What happens if it has a bad reputation on the forums but you end up loving it? 

Also B above comes into play as well - stuff like Yggy and other almost universally praised (at least around these parts) gear is easy to advocate for.... until it's your own money on the line. That's when you start second guessing and feel the need to maybe demo the competition just to be sure you aren't falling for group think. 

Not picking on Yggy at all, it's just an example. I auditioned one and very much enjoyed it, but in the end didn't feel it was worth buying. It did outperform several of my more expensive older DACs (Esoteric, Calyx, Metrum) but was not able to displace my favorites.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I find price/value discussions to be endless, who are we warning here anyway? Customers of 5000€ amps who purchase blindly most likely don't have a problem with money. Why would we need to educate them? Someone that compared and still bought it perceives its value different than us.
I'll never be able to afford a Niimbus amp but loving the V281 I am always curios where they improve. 

I bought the MSI 1080 for 520€ when I could get a 1060 for half the price. Objectively graphics cards are horrible in value compared to DACs than can last you years and not degrade your experience (you know you upgrade anyway). Plus their price spiked since 2011 by about 40%.
It's value to me though as I want high framerates on 1440p resolution and having limited time for gaming I want it to be as good as possible because a (I am single player focussed) game I play is best experienced on the first time. That's why I never go for mid tier cards. Being able to play them with my quality standards is the best value to me.

V281 beat the Schiit Ragnarok, Mjolnir 2, GSX (the owner paid a lot of german tax for this and found the V281 to be better in bass definition and overall dynamics - he didn't regret it but price/performance succumbed already after having to pay customs), SPL Phonitor, Auralic Taurus and a few others to me. I have no need to upgrade or sidegrade unless Eddie Current ships and warranties in Europe like Schiit does and I would have the chance to try out one of their higher end tube amps and really like it. 
Other than that I don't see anyone beating the V281 for me. It has better value than any competitor around its price range and nobody needs to pay MSRP.

I am not comfortable anymore with exchanging gear though so all I really want is a high end DAC.

I get the value with the Schiit DACs as they are the best in that regard in my experience. There's also a bit of hype involved in well-reviewed products though so we have to put the value into perspective. Having owned the Modi Multibit since the beginning
there were really a lot of sentiments where people declared them to be the best DAC unter 1k. Huge confirmation bias fodder and purchase validation which basically spread all over these places.
The RS06 DAC in my signature costs double a Modi without the highest USB Xmos card. It's better as in less veiled, better definition on both ends and less congested, but it's not two times better. It has AES/EBU, coax in, optical in though of which I use everything (DU-U8, RBPI3 transport, Gaming PC). I wouldn't be able to do all that with the modi. Sure there are switches for optical, coax and all that stuff but clutter devalues my experience. 



project86 said:


> I see your point a little more clearly now, thanks for explaining.
> 
> Also B above comes into play as well - stuff like Yggy and other almost universally praised (at least around these parts) gear is easy to advocate for.... until it's your own money on the line. That's when you start second guessing and feel the need to maybe demo the competition just to be sure you aren't falling for group think.



I agree with this very much. 2500€ is a lot of money to recommend blindly just because it reviews so well. I trust everyone who advocates for the Yggy because I heard the Gungnir Multibit and it's a superb DAC which unfortunately never ends up used in Germany. 

I'm very sure 99% of all people could easily live with the Gungnir MB for half the price of an Yggy and never look back. Yggys value in that regard is most likely abysmal. Why make an exception?


----------



## omniweltall (Jun 20, 2018)

project86 said:


> Very easy to dismiss something until you've done A above... then sometimes you find yourself with a product you don't want to be without, despite the high cost


Value is a function of price to performance. The issue with audio gears is if same or better performance can be had for less price. And a lot of times, for much less price.


project86 said:


> What happens if it has a bad reputation on the forums but you end up loving it?


Actually I never pay attention to forum opinions or most review sites for audio gears. I do listen to a few trusted ears (whom I understand their preferences and trust their impressions) to get a bearing on something, and combine with my own.


project86 said:


> Not picking on Yggy at all, it's just an example. I auditioned one and very much enjoyed it, but in the end didn't feel it was worth buy


Noted. I just used the Yggy just as an example of a great value dac.


Fegefeuer said:


> I bought the MSI 1080 for 520€ when I could get a 1060 for half the price


Can't compare an amp with a graphic card. Graphics cards are purely objective gears, whereas dac/amp/headphones have objective and subjective elements on them. The subjective part is where the problem is, where people are subject to biases and hypes.


Fegefeuer said:


> V281 beat the Schiit Ragnarok, Mjolnir 2, GSX


This is an example of the subjective part. I think Rag and GSX have more exciting sound than V281. Synergy comes to mind. The Rag and GSX sound great with warm planars, but not a fan of them for most dynamics. I find V281 to be an all-rounder with nothing exceptional but really nothing wrong.


Fegefeuer said:


> Having owned the Modi Multibit since the beginning
> there were really a lot of sentiments where people declared them to be the best DAC unter 1k


I think the Mimby is a great bargain for what it is. It is slightly warm and veiled compared to Gumby for example, but amazing value proposition for its price. My Delta Sigma dac is clearer, cleaner, and has better low-end extension. But soundstage feels flat and boring, and it gets tiring after an hour (for me) if I listen to trebly tracks. YMMV.


----------



## FumblingFoo (Jul 21, 2018)

As a fan of my beloved Violectric brand, I hate to be a critic, but I feel I have a still good opinion worth saying. I must say myself that I was somewhat let down by the Niimbus casing photographed, especially the *US4* front. I like the Spartan look, but its more industrial, like a typical laboratory, high-powered multi-watt red-beam laser, than Spartan, like the same components being adapted to a rugged, aircraft-grade aluminum hand-held laser. There's no design beauty to the exterior. It looks like great care was taken for the internals, while the exterior was rushed.

On a more optimistic take, I know the exterior is not final but it could use some significant development. Maybe this is a prelude to a subsequent revision / version that will be as Spartan as the internals are .


----------



## davidespinosa

About aesthetics:  there's no accounting for taste.

The scientific approach is to build multiple prototypes and ask lots of people which one(s) they like.
Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## FumblingFoo

Well, definitely after experiencing Violectric quality first-hand, the asthetics won't prevent me from buying it .


----------



## roskodan

Their loss, it's not like we can't tell if a product is made from passion or some other motivation.


----------



## davidespinosa (Jul 23, 2018)

roskodan said:


> Their loss, it's not like we can't tell if a product is made from passion or some other motivation.



You're saying that Fried is building the Niimbus series for profit, not passion ?
I seriously doubt it !


----------



## roskodan

No. I'm sure there was a lot of passion back in the days, still looked like schiit tho http://www.soundstage.com/features/2006_headfi/


----------



## FumblingFoo (Jul 22, 2018)

The Niimbus appears to have over 2.5x more power circuitry, huge radiator fans, and more circuitry and board elements, so I'm optimistic about its performance. I would say, comparing its internals to the v281, the its $5k price tag is to be expected based upon the extra physical cost of the components.

Well, as exquisite as the internals are in the Niimbus, I will definitely have to see more measurements and perhaps a couple of reviews before I consider buying it. That's not because I am doubting its potential excellence, but because as a v281 owner the v281 is still a state-of-the-art amp.


----------



## FritzS (Jul 22, 2018)

FumblingFoo said:


> The Niimbus appears to have over 2.5x more power circuitry, huge radiator fans, and more circuitry and board elements, so I'm optimistic about its performance. I would say, comparing its internals to the v281, the its $5k price tag is to be expected based upon the extra physical cost of the components. ....



How many power needs a headphone really?
Or are amps, as Niimbus, only a overkill?

Or headphone amps with a price range about: ‘Price is €10,000 (about $12,400).‘
http://www.soundstage.com/features/2006_headfi/


----------



## FumblingFoo

FritzS said:


> How many power needs a headphone really?
> Or are amps, as Niimbus, only a overkill?



The Niimbus does have some extra filtering capacity for signal purity, but it does seem to offer more power too. I myself have thought it cool to have the gain at minimum and still have the tight volume play of the powerful Lyr 2 at minimum gain. Its like having a concept-grade v12 engine in v6 mode and still enjoying the hell out of the ride, and the Niimbus appears to be even better than that. Overkill? Probably, but that's why I'll be waiting on the reviews and measurements to see how much of a tangible improvement there will be .


----------



## project86

FritzS said:


> How many power needs a headphone really?
> Or are amps, as Niimbus, only a overkill?
> 
> Or headphone amps with a price range about: ‘Price is €10,000 (about $12,400).‘
> http://www.soundstage.com/features/2006_headfi/



Ha, good stuff on that link - Rudistor charging $12k for what was very likely a poorly designed/implemented amplifier (as most of their stuff was pretty awful). And Singlepower charging even more for their highly questionable stuff.... it might sound amazing, but could also burst into flames at any moment. Or Mikhail might just take your money and disappear... good times!

Anyway, yes the Niimbus amps are surely extreme overkill. Which is exactly what some folks are looking for. I'm still doing a ton of listening and comparisons to flesh out how it performs. This little project has really snowballed into a huge undertaking. I've got over a dozen top headphones to use with it, a bunch of custom IEMs, seven of the best DACs I've heard in a long time, all in an effort to nail down the capabilities of the US4+. 

I've also been rotating through a bunch of competing amps to see how it stacks up - so far I've had a XI Audio Formula S with the external PSU upgrade, EC Balancing Act, DNA Stratus, Pass Labs HPA-1, ALO Studio Six, Questyle CMA800R Monoblocks, Woo Audio WA5LE, and a few others. Working on getting an Apex Pinnacle or Teton as well. And of course the V281. Obviously I won't be able to try every single potential competitor, or else this project would never wrap up. 

Sneak preview - The Niimbus acquits itself very well in this field. It is definitely at or near the top of the heap. More soon.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

@fdg,@ArthurPower, please tell me you guys will have both versions at NYC CanJam next year!? First heard the V281 at last year’s fest and it was a game-changing experience for me. Not that I’ll be able to afford one of these new amps for ages, but there’s always something to aspire to with this hobby. On the other hand, I thought I’d reached my solid state endgame with the V281 and now this!


----------



## ArthurPower

Yes, of course we will have the Niimbus amps at CanJam NYC! There are some DAC's coming too in the Niimbus line. Hopefully you'll get a chance to sit down and try everything.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Malcolm Riverside said:


> @fdg,@ArthurPower, please tell me you guys will have both versions at NYC CanJam next year!? First heard the V281 at last year’s fest and it was a game-changing experience for me. Not that I’ll be able to afford one of these new amps for ages, but there’s always something to aspire to with this hobby. On the other hand, I thought I’d reached my solid state endgame with the V281 and now this!



Better is the enemy of good. I know that feeling, especially after I listened to the US4+ extensively during the High End Show in Munich.
Fortunately it's too expensive.


----------



## FumblingFoo

Fegefeuer said:


> Better is the enemy of good. I know that feeling, especially after I listened to the US4+ extensively during the High End Show in Munich.
> Fortunately it's too expensive.



I can't wait to see what the Niimbus DAC's will be like as well. Despite my satisfaction with my Violectric gear, I can't help but feel a bit of envy, like there's a new itch that can't be scratched to have the best of the best again. Something for me to drool over for the next 3 or 4 years  (unless my family and I pool our money together for a Niimbus stack   ). If not, I hope Arthur / Fried won't mind if I wait until the successor of the US4 / first Niimbus DAC.


----------



## roskodan

I'm not a fan of balanced amplifiers, nor of anything bigger than a v200 for driving headphones. And if what @fdg said (headfonia interview) still stands, the output section is the same nakamichi based v200 design.

So, @fdg , was it really possible to get such an improvement just by enhancing the power supply?

Also the 2 models are priced really close actually, makes the prices look legit, like they are not overcharging the extra features.


----------



## project86

A few people have asked me for an update on my review. I may have mentioned this already, but if not... it has turned into a much larger project than initially planned. About a dozen DACs and competing amps in the $2k to $6k range, tons of headphones (had to borrow a few like Abyss Phi CC and Susvara), and many hours of listening. 

I'm just wrapping up the text now and will grab a few pics when I can, then post. Not too worried about pics as the prototype design isn't finalized yet, so what you see won't necessarily represent the final product anyway. Fried is still working on some interesting ideas but so far he isn't happy with the way they have turned out, so who knows where it will go or how similar it may look by the time it's done.


----------



## project86

LINK to my review thread - I figured it would be best to start a brand new one from scratch, as this thread is more about speculation, discussion, etc. We can keep both threads going though, as they both serve a purpose. Note that uploads are not working very well right now so I have a ton more pics that will be added later.


----------



## Fegefeuer

added to the starting page, reading now


----------



## jokostyle

Is it what became the V284 project ?


----------



## JeffMann

Fegefeuer said:


> There is none. You make your choice based on the features you need. I personally would never go without a preamp function.



Are you implying that the US4 does *not* have a pre-amp function?

Jeff.


----------



## project86

JeffMann said:


> Are you implying that the US4 does *not* have a pre-amp function?
> 
> Jeff.



I was under that impression for a brief moment, but I don't believe it is true. The US4 has a rear-panel selector for fixed or variable output. That implies pre-amp functionality right there. Granted, it is limited to one each of balanced and SE connections for both input and output. Also I don't see an IR window up front for remote control. 

So that means the US4+ adds an additional SE input, front panel controls for input and output selection, remote control capabilities, and the option for independently turning off/on the headphone out and line outs. Not sure how US4 handles that last bit - headphone output always active, perhaps? That would get annoying in my system but I bet some people wouldn't be


----------



## project86

jokostyle said:


> Is it what became the V284 project ?



Fried did talk about an even higher end project many years ago. Not sure which one is closer to the V284 that was once discussed. That amp was crazy expensive (maybe double the US4+) and seemed fairly impractical - not sure it will ever actually get built. 

Next in the Niimbus line will probably be some really nice DACs and maybe a speaker amp.


----------



## project86

By the way, I got word that the Niimbus will likely be available towards the end of September. There was a lot of conceptual work on the enclosure, some crazy ideas tried (one involved plexiglass...), but ultimately none of them satisfied Fried. So the final result will look like this prototype, with a few behind the scenes tweaks. I'm told it will be "better" overall, but basically look the same. 

I've grown to love it anyway so I don't mind.


----------



## fdg

Just chiming in to answer a few questions.

Is Niimbus the V284 we talked about some time ago?
Yes and no. We had plans to relase an amp over V281.
As V281 turned out to be our most successful amp we analised customers demands and wishes the past years.
The results - even to questions never asked before but significant enhancements for us - is Niimbus US 4 and US 4+.
As all this turned out to be more costly than intended we also created a new brand name under which features are covered which are, well, more than standard ...

Also we wanted the owners of Niimbus amps to not any more open the case to install options or set dip switches.
The result is:

*Niimbus US 4* which can be seen as the enhanced Violectric HPA V280.
- Two inputs, unbalanced and balanced, to be activated from the back.
- Volume control via Alps RK27 attenuator
- balanced and unbalanced line-out connectors on the back, switchable to pre- or post-fader operation.
Thats all - a headphone amp with some basic features but outstanding sound signature.

*Niimbus US 4+* can be seen a the enhanced Violectric HPA V281 with remote control and relay attenuator.
- three inputs, 1 x balanced, 2 x unbalanced, switchable from the front
- motorized volume control via 256-step reed-relay attenuator
- balanced and unbalanced line-outputs on the back, switchable to pre- or post-fader operation via software
- headphone outputs and line outputs can be de/activated from the front panel
- remote control for volume, input select, output select, mute

Despite the outstanding sound you get much more features you maybe have never thought about or asked before:
- delayed switch on, instant switch off during power on/off to protect your expensive headphones from DC issues during powering on and distortions during powering off.
- DC control of the outputs to protect your headphones from unhearable DC currents which may come from the amp itself (malfunction) or the inputs
- Overload control to avoid heavy distortions generated by the amp due to too large internal signals
- enhanced Pre-Gain settings with a range of 36 dB (-12 ... +24dB) to cover virtually all possible input voltages and all headphone impedances / sensitivities and provide a large travel of the volume control
- line-output voltage adaptable within a range of 24 dB (-12 ... +12 dB) to ensure a matching output voltage to the following gear
- adaptable brightness of the LEDs and the illuminated gap of the volume control (only US 4+)

... and yes, after the launch of the upcoming Niimbus DACs and 2 or 3 other nice analog items which are a bit secret by now ... there will be probably even more.
But if and when this will come true is surely not to be answered in 2018 or 19 or 20.

Cheers, Fried


----------



## fdg (Aug 30, 2018)

Some words about the upcoming D/A converters under the Niimbus brand.

The cases will be as those from HPA US 4 /4+.
There will also be the prominent large illuminated volume knob.
A big point we thought about was to implement a display or not.
If yes, it would have been a black/white OLED display.
Finally we voted against a display out of the following reason:
The past showed that our gear lasts for at least 15 – 20 years of hassle free operation.
We cannot guarantee that for any display. What, if a display fails which is essential for operation after let´s say 12 years and we are unable to supply a spare part because its not produced anymore.
Shall we say to the customer: Sorry, put your DAC in the bin?
That’s not our way to deal and so we will employ some buttons to control the DACs.

The DACs will have “analog” generated supply voltages coming from two oversized toroidal transformers. Also there will be Nichicon capacitors in the power supply as well as mains voltage filters to keep high frequency noises away.

The digital architecture from both models will be the same.
Some PCM inputs, balanced, unbalanced, optical. One or two UBS inputs capable of at least 384 kHz sample rate and, yes, DSD. Most of you know that I am an admitted DSD hater because that format is good for nothing and most time the files are at least cheating if not fraud. But, give them people what they desire …
The activated input is then connected to a 32 bit resampling unit with over 170 dB theoretical dynamic range, The clock supply for the resampling is taken from our well introduced Femto-Clock from Lake People DAT RS 05. We will have 4 x D/A converter (32 Bit types) per channel to smooth the conversion process.
This is what we learned during the development from our DAC V800 to V850. An enhanced clock supply counts, as well as a converter array.

The *lower positioned Niimbus DAC* will have a digital 32 bit volume attenuator and re-engineered fully balanced analog output paths.

The *higher positioned Niimbus DAC *will have some additional analog inputs (1 x balanced, 2 x unbalanced) to use it as a combined analog and digital pre-amp.
Because of the analog inputs, the volume control is also analog and taken from HPA US 4+ (256 steps with reed relays).

The analog output signals will end in a balanced output (XLR) and an unbalanced output (RCA) which again can be used simultaneously due to independent drivers. Of course we will have the intelligent and low impedance adjustable output voltage know from DAC V800/V850, but with dip-switches on the back and not inside.

We hope to release the prototypes during the high-end show in Munich in May 2019.
Suggested prices are 3500 EUR/USD for the lower positioned DAC and 5000 EUR/USD for the higher positioned DAC (EUR prices including VAT, USD prices excluding VAT).   

Cheers, Fried


----------



## TSAVJason

TSAV is proud to announce its new relationship as the US Distribution for Lake People - Violectric - Nimbus products. Feel free to contact us about pricing, support, where you can purchase and availability.


----------



## JeffMann

TSAVJason said:


> TSAV is proud to announce its new relationship as the US Distribution for Lake People - Violectric - Nimbus products. Feel free to contact us about pricing, support, where you can purchase and availability.



Does this mean that Arthur Power is no longer an alternative person that one can choose to contact if one wants to purchase a Vioelectric or Nimbus product?

Jeff.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Yes, the people want to know because  @ArthurPower is the man! Please say he’ll still be involved with Lake People/Violectric & co. I’ve had nothing but nice experiences communicating with and buying stuff from him.


----------



## ArthurPower

I don't want to be unprofessional, but I have no idea who Jason from TSAV is or why he would be making a statement like this.


----------



## TSAVJason

JeffMann said:


> Does this mean that Arthur Power is no longer an alternative person that one can choose to contact if one wants to purchase a Vioelectric or Nimbus product?
> 
> Jeff.



Arthur will remain a dealer as he has been. In fact his arrangement currently is direct with the manufacturer. That hasn’t changed. TSAV will be the distributor and from our retail side available for purchase as well. If you’re happy with Author I’d suggest staying with him. Very soon there will be another 8 dealers in the US to be able to audition with or purchase.


----------



## TSAVJason (Sep 21, 2018)

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Yes, the people want to know because  @ArthurPower is the man! Please say he’ll still be involved with Lake People/Violectric & co. I’ve had nothing but nice experiences communicating with and buying stuff from him.




You’re all good! Arthur is still your man.


----------



## JeffMann

TSAVJason said:


> Arthur will remain a dealer as he has been. In fact his arrangement currently is direct with the manufacturer. That hasn’t changed. TSAV will be the distributor and from our retail side available for purchase as well. If you’re happy with Author I’d suggest staying with him. Very soon there will be another 8 dealers in the US to be able to audition with or purchase.



Arthur offered Black Friday deals where one could get a 25% discount off Violelectric headphone amplifiers. Will you be offering a similar 25% discount off Vioelectric and Nimbus headphone amplifiers at any time point? What about trade-in's for Violectric V281/V280 owners who want to upgrade to a Nimbus US4+? I am seriously thinking of upgrading to a Nimbus US4+ headphone amplifier if I can get a good trade-in value for my Violectric V281 or V280 headphone amplifier (as I own both of them).

Jeff.


----------



## TSAVJason

JeffMann said:


> Arthur offered Black Friday deals where one could get a 25% discount off Violelectric headphone amplifiers. Will you be offering a similar 25% discount off Vioelectric and Nimbus headphone amplifiers at any time point? What about trade-in's for Violectric V281/V280 owners who want to upgrade to a Nimbus US4+? I am seriously thinking of upgrading to a Nimbus US4+ headphone amplifier if I can get a good trade-in value for my Violectric V281 or V280 headphone amplifier (as I own both of them).
> 
> Jeff.




Hi Jeff,

Arthur is your man and from what I understand a pretty good dealer. Just as he stated he appears not to know us and honestly other than his operation being explained to us, we have never heard of him either. This is just an announcement of a new supply chain and letting you know there will be much more US access to these cool products. 

TSAV doesn’t want to upset any current relationships in any way. Have you asked Arthur if he’d help you with your trade in? Seems like that would be the first step I would suggest. 

Mr Powers as I understand it has been a long time supplier and supporter of these brands. There is no plan to change that..


----------



## project86

Hi Jason, just to clarify - are you dealing with Fried Reim (Lake People CEO) directly? Also, are you doing in-person sales only, or will you be shipping as well?


----------



## TSAVJason (Sep 21, 2018)

project86 said:


> Hi Jason, just to clarify - are you dealing with Fried Reim (Lake People CEO) directly? Also, are you doing in-person sales only, or will you be shipping as well?




We are the new US Distributors. We supply the dealers to sell to the end user. All US dealers are currently allowed to sell within the US territory. As for retail sales if you’d like to purchase from us you can buy here in our retail store or from the E commerce that goes live October 10th. You can also call us to make a purchase as well.

Arthur Powers has been a dealer servicing the US market for quite some time and will continue in that capacity unless he elects to stop being a dealer. We are not going to terminate his relationship with the brands and are happy he is a dealer. We hope to have a great working relationship with him soon.

Sorry I forgot what I think is the important part of the question as to who I deal with. I am dealing with a few people there at the factory, mostly Christof as we organize the distribution project.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

TSAVJason said:


> We are the new US Distributors. We supply the dealers to sell to the end user. All US dealers are currently allowed to sell within the US territory. As for retail sales if you’d like to purchase from us you can buy here in our retail store or from the E commerce that goes live October 10th. You can also call us to make a purchase as well.
> 
> Arthur Powers has been a dealer servicing the US market for quite some time and will continue in that capacity unless he elects to stop being a dealer. We are not going to terminate his relationship with the brands and are happy he is a dealer. We hope to have a great working relationship with him soon.
> 
> Sorry I forgot what I think is the important part of the question as to who I deal with. I am dealing with a few people there at the factory, mostly Christof as we organize the distribution project.


I’m sorry but isn’t the place for shameless self-promotion and undercutting of your rivals here: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sponsor-announcements-and-deals.6015/?? Aren’t these forums supposed to be about sharing useful knowledge and opinions about the equipment itself and not for selling things? Obviously I’m an individual and not a company but if I started peppering the equipment forums with “announcements” every time I had something to sell, I’d expect to be told to cut it out. I don’t think anyone on here wants the equipment forums to devolve into promotional messages from distributors, sellers, manufacturers or anyone else, so can we get back to talking about the Niimbus itself and move the other stuff to where it belongs? Thank you for coming to my TED talk...


----------



## TSAVJason

Malcolm Riverside said:


> I’m sorry but isn’t the place for shameless self-promotion and undercutting of your rivals here: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sponsor-announcements-and-deals.6015/?? Aren’t these forums supposed to be about sharing useful knowledge and opinions about the equipment itself and not for selling things? Obviously I’m an individual and not a company but if I started peppering the equipment forums with “announcements” every time I had something to sell, I’d expect to be told to cut it out. I don’t think anyone on here wants the equipment forums to devolve into promotional messages from distributors, sellers, manufacturers or anyone else, so can we get back to talking about the Niimbus itself and move the other stuff to where it belongs? Thank you for coming to my TED talk...



We see you’re in NY. Your closest dealer would be Arthur Powers. 732-746-2586


----------



## jlbrach

Malcolm Riverside said:


> I’m sorry but isn’t the place for shameless self-promotion and undercutting of your rivals here: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/sponsor-announcements-and-deals.6015/?? Aren’t these forums supposed to be about sharing useful knowledge and opinions about the equipment itself and not for selling things? Obviously I’m an individual and not a company but if I started peppering the equipment forums with “announcements” every time I had something to sell, I’d expect to be told to cut it out. I don’t think anyone on here wants the equipment forums to devolve into promotional messages from distributors, sellers, manufacturers or anyone else, so can we get back to talking about the Niimbus itself and move the other stuff to where it belongs? Thank you for coming to my TED talk...



take a look at the utopia thread....it is basically an advertisement forum for "the source".....i see sadly this thread is now about to become the same thing


----------



## project86

jlbrach said:


> take a look at the utopia thread....it is basically an advertisement forum for "the source".....i see sadly this thread is now about to become the same thing



We should be able to find a balance between discussion of the gear itself and experiences with the manufacturer/distributor/dealer/etc. Check out the history so far, in this and the other Niimbus thread - a bit of discussion with and/or about Fried Reim, a bit of talk about Arthur and the ordering process and/or customer service, and a bunch more talk about the amps themselves. It's a pretty favorable signal to noise ratio so far, and I hope we can manage to keep it that way. Will sure be helpful when more folks get to experience the Niimbus gear.


----------



## JeffMann

Is the US4+ in full production and are units being shipped out to customers?

If affirmative - have any forum members purchased one as I would be interested in your user experience?

Jeff.


----------



## TSAVJason

Explanation;

We (TSAV) were asked for about a year to be the distributor. After we agreed just a few weeks ago and announced we were the new distributor a couple weeks ago. That is when we learned about Arthur Power. Arthur and I have been talking since. We didn’t step into this having any knowledge of his relationship with Lake People and he had no idea we were being courted, we at TSAV simply liked the product and agreed to be the distributor. 

We feel after learning of this, that the situation was inappropriate but caused by neither Arthur or us. Arthur has built an excellent reputation along with service and goodwill with the brands. We at TSAV do not want to harm Arthur or the relationships built so we have invited Arthur into our network so that these relationships can continue without a hiccup. 

Jlbrach is correct there are many posts in the Utopia thread with us in them. Most of those posts were trying explain the warranty, it’s jeopardies and it’s assets of the brand or how to get service if it was needed. TSAVAlan set up a thread specific to our sales but we refrain from posting those sales directly in a discussion thread. 

We do try to be an information resource for the community and as enthusiasts ourselves we do occasionally interject our own impressions just like everyone here. 

Arthur and I hope to have our relationship understood and organized very soon and other than additional access we hope to make it a seamless arrangement for potential Lake People, Violectric and Nimbus owners and additional service and information access for current owners. 

That’s it for now. I hope this clears the mud a bit and we do apologize for any confusion this has caused.


----------



## ken6217 (Oct 14, 2018)

I really hope Arthur is still involved in the sale of Violectric in the USA.


----------



## davidespinosa (Oct 14, 2018)

Absolutely -- Arthur is the best !


----------



## project86

I have always been blown away by the level of service and support Arthur offers. And while I've not interacted with Jason or TSAV directly, I have only ever heard good things about their operation. So having the two work together seems like a beneficial arrangement for all involved. 

It's easy to take these sort of folks for granted, until you encounter one of the many dealers out there who don't go the extra mile... or even worse, are dishonest/overpromise/underdeliver/etc. It's like a headphone downgrade where you immediately notice what's missing.


----------



## ArthurPower

I am very pleased to confirm that Jason (The Source AV Design Group) and myself (Power Holdings Inc) will be working together. I'm on the east coast and he's on the west coast, but there will be no gang violence between us. 

Jason was the innocent party who got caught in the cross fire. The fact that he called me and wanted to figure out a way that we could partner in marketing and selling these brands together says a lot about his character. I would also like to thank my loyal customers for their support.


----------



## Fegefeuer




----------



## ken6217

jlbrach said:


> take a look at the utopia thread....it is basically an advertisement forum for "the source".....i see sadly this thread is now about to become the same thing



I second this.


----------



## Mediahound

ArthurPower said:


> I am very pleased to confirm that Jason (The Source AV Design Group) and myself (Power Holdings Inc) will be working together. I'm on the east coast and he's on the west coast, but there will be no gang violence between us.
> 
> Jason was the innocent party who got caught in the cross fire. The fact that he called me and wanted to figure out a way that we could partner in marketing and selling these brands together says a lot about his character. I would also like to thank my loyal customers for their support.



When will it be available in the USA?


----------



## ArthurPower

We are still waiting for the word from Lake People electronic GmbH. I know there were some delays with the case manufacturing. There has been a lot of interest and people are ready to start ordering. I'm going to guess a couple more weeks before they start shipping. I have been reluctant to take pre-orders since I don't have a definitive ship date yet.


----------



## ArthurPower

Update: The Niimbus Ultimate Series US 4 & US 4+ should start shipping November 9th. We are now accepting orders.


----------



## sahmen

ArthurPower said:


> Update: The Niimbus Ultimate Series US 4 & US 4+ should start shipping November 9th. We are now accepting orders.



"Oh woe is me," cried my poor, sad, weeping  wallet:  









Ay ay ay ay ay


----------



## ken6217

Maybe Fried will offer an upgrade path for trading in a V281.


----------



## sahmen

ken6217 said:


> Maybe Fried will offer an upgrade path for trading in a V281.



Well, won't that be just fantastic?  I would be one of the first in line to trade up my V281... At least one can dream a little


----------



## Arniesb

sahmen said:


> Well, won't that be just fantastic?  I would be one of the first in line to trade up my V281... At least one can dream a little


This is too much i think, but discount for exitsting clients would be nice


----------



## TSAVJason (Nov 3, 2018)

Arniesb said:


> This is too much i think, but discount for exitsting clients would be nice



There is a discount on pre-orders of Nimbus but it also includes all current products through Dec. 12th 2018. So if Lake People, Violectric or Nimbus is on your list of happy adventures by all means take advantage of the sale.

My apologies, Arthur let me know I forgot to give the discount on the pre-order sale. It’s 10% on all orders for complete units (does not include repair service or upgrade parts) between now and the 9th.


----------



## sahmen

Arniesb said:


> This is too much i think, but discount for exitsting clients would be nice



I'm sure people will take whatever break they can get : discounts, trade-ups, B-stock sales, and/or whatever Fried might feel generous enough and able to serve up


----------



## Fegefeuer

Sell your V281 and half of your headphones and you're almost there.


----------



## sahmen (Nov 3, 2018)

Lol!  Yeah "almost", indeed

Actually, i do find that approach tempting, except that, I am currently also dreaming of a Metrum Pavane level 3 DAC, and if I should sell my v281 and half of my cans so that I can "almost" get the Nimbus, I might find myself having to sell the remainder of my cans and the Nimbus, in order to get the Pavane, at which point I may have no cans or amps left to go with the Pavane, and wouldn't just that be a "pickle" of a situation to find oneself in?

Seriously though, as much as I find the Nimbus to be tempting, I think I am going to have to sit on the sidelines as a distant admirer, for now,  until something changes... I do not know how long that would take, at this time


----------



## llamaluv (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm shopping around for something to drive the Susvaras, so now I'm thinking about the Niimbus. But have a couple questions...

Is the US4 amp class A?

Are gain settings really only changeable by using the DIP switches on the back? If so, for anyone who's used the amp in practice, did you find this to be a major impediment to usability when switching between various headphones?


----------



## TSAVJason

llamaluv said:


> I'm shopping around for something to drive the Susvaras, so now I'm thinking about the Niimbus. But have a couple questions...
> 
> Is the US4 amp class A?
> 
> Are gain settings really only changeable by using the DIP switches on the back? If so, for anyone who's used the amp in practice, did you find this to be a major impediment to usability when switching between various headphones?



We haven’t had one to play with yet. We’re still trying to find out when they arrive but also trying to expedite the pre-orders too.


----------



## fdg

@llamaluv

*About dip-switches on the back*.
There are tons of items in the market not offering any gain adaption via dip-switches or by other measures.
So a reasonable question to all other manufacturers would be: "Why don´t you employ such on your gear."
Instead you are asking the guys who offer a really outstanding gain adaption of nearly 40 dB (= factor 100) why these dip switches are situated on the back.
Well, there are two reasons:
1. For our opinion those dip-switches are not looking good on the front panel
2. The dip-switches are an aditional measure to optimize the amp.
You will have 98 % of the performance without touching the dip-switches.

*About Class-A*
Up to a specific output current all our V200 technology based amps, V200, V220, V280, V281, US 4, US 4+ will operate in Class-A.
Class-A was invented to reduce distortions of early semiconductor circuitry.
This is 60 years ago and the industry was busy to develop new and much better semiconductors in the meantime.
Nowadays, when there is (nearly) no distortion on well designed gear there is no need for pure Class-A.

Thank you, Fried


----------



## fdg

We are proud to annouce that our amps Niimbus US 4 and Niimbus US 4+ are finally ready.
The first series had been shipped to our general distributor  www.cma.audio
The delays had been caused by the guys machining the front panels who shocked us with 14 weeks delivery time ...
The first exhibition where the new amps had been on display was the "DEUTSCHE HIFI TAGE 2018" November 3rd + 4th in Darmstadt, Germany.
The second exhibition is the upcoming "Audiovista 2018" in Krefeld, Germany, November 24th + 25th.   

Thank you, Fried Reim


----------



## Fegefeuer

I don't see the point in having DIP switches at the front for "usability" with an amp of such power. There's a very low probability of such a use case to happen a lot during usage to justify such a design.

My V281 is set to -14db (aka the lowest input gain) and it never goes beyond 12 or 1'o clock with the HD-800 for 90% of my music which goes through almost all genres, except J/K-Pop, Turkish, Arabic, Botswanaen Dubstep or Islamic State War Chants.
Neither does this change when switching to the LCD-2 Classic, HE-500, K7XX, MA900 or other headphones I listened to with it.

Maybe if you alternate between the HE-6 and one of the above you might consider going to +0dB, but I don't have any experience with that. Even then it's fine as the volume controls are extremely clean with very low channel imbalance at low volumes, so your less sensitive headphone
doesn't suffer because of the HE-6.

Plus you can still go overboard and move towards +12db


----------



## llamaluv (Nov 21, 2018)

Okay, thanks for the counter-arguments. 

I like to switch off frequently between something sensitive like the Utopia and then the Susvara, which is why I'm asking about gain controls.

I look forward to getting a chance to audition the amp.


----------



## ken6217

I


Fegefeuer said:


> I don't see the point in having DIP switches at the front for "usability" with an amp of such power. There's a very low probability of such a use case to happen a lot during usage to justify such a design.
> 
> My V281 is set to -14db (aka the lowest input gain) and it never goes beyond 12 or 1'o clock with the HD-800 for 90% of my music which goes through almost all genres, except J/K-Pop, Turkish, Arabic, Botswanaen Dubstep or Islamic State War Chants.
> Neither does this change when switching to the LCD-2 Classic, HE-500, K7XX, MA900 or other headphones I listened to with it.
> ...



I agree. Anyone that already has a Violectric V281 knows that you set the switch when you first get the amp, and then you don’t touch the switches again. There’s no need.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

If the Niimbus is anything like the V281 those dip switches will be gathering dust for the life of the amp, though I am getting an HE-6se in soon and that might have to change! Otherwise the volume is comfortably between 9-1 with every headphone I’ve thrown at it, from the LCD-X to the HD800S. And at least Violectric puts their switches on the back, I had a Phonitor 2 for a while and it’s dip switches were on the underside of the amp


----------



## Fegefeuer

Cool. Curious to hear your impressions of the HE6-SE on the V281.

Anyway, if I had a Niimbus I'd instantly move towards the lowest gain and start my listening there. The factors are even nicer this time: -15 / -12 / -6 / 0 / +6 / +12 / +18 / +24 dB
Also, 7W@50 Ohm. Hello HE-6SE.


----------



## jlbrach

Fegefeuer said:


> I don't see the point in having DIP switches at the front for "usability" with an amp of such power. There's a very low probability of such a use case to happen a lot during usage to justify such a design.
> 
> My V281 is set to -14db (aka the lowest input gain) and it never goes beyond 12 or 1'o clock with the HD-800 for 90% of my music which goes through almost all genres, except J/K-Pop, Turkish, Arabic, Botswanaen Dubstep or Islamic State War Chants.
> Neither does this change when switching to the LCD-2 Classic, HE-500, K7XX, MA900 or other headphones I listened to with it.
> ...



I have the susvara and i use it with the 281 and can easily and comfortably use the -12 setting which enables the volume knob to be between 10-2 most of the time......


----------



## TSAVJason

jlbrach said:


> I have the susvara and i use it with the 281 and can easily and comfortably use the -12 setting which enables the volume knob to be between 10-2 most of the time......


That’s interesting! I’ll have to give that a try today


----------



## jlbrach

many times it depends on the source...i am using roon nucleus with dave/blu2.....others using different sources report different volumes etc..the 281 is a really fine amp


----------



## JeffMann

jlbrach said:


> many times it depends on the source...i am using roon nucleus with dave/blu2.....others using different sources report different volumes etc..the 281 is a really fine amp



It obviously depends on the output of the source and DAC. I also have a V281 => Susvara and I also set the dip switch to -12. However, my volume control on the V281 operates between 9-11 o'clock because my Wyred-4-Sound 2v2SE 10th Anniversary Limited Edition DAC has a fixed output (that bypasses its volume control) of 8.3V in XLR balanced mode. Fortunately, the DAC's output voltage in "fixed output" mode can be independently set and if I set the XLR output voltage to 4.6V then the V281's volume control will operate between 11-1 o'clock if the dip switch is set at -12.

Jeff.


----------



## rgs9200m

Are there any special implications with the Niimbus using the single-ended inputs and balanced headphones? Thank you.


----------



## fdg

As you can see from the block circuitry, Niimbus US 4+ is able to receive unbalanced signals
and output balanced and unbalanced signals on its headphone- and line outputs.
Same is true for the balanced inputs.
All this with maximum flexibility as the headphone rails and the line-out rails may have independent pre-gain setings.
Thank you, Fried
US 4+ block circuit.JPG


----------



## Arniesb

fdg said:


> As you can see from the block circuitry, Niimbus US 4+ is able to receive unbalanced signals
> and output balanced and unbalanced signals on its headphone- and line outputs.
> Same is true for the balanced inputs.
> All this with maximum flexibility as the headphone rails and the line-out rails may have independent pre-gain setings.
> ...


I really love my V280 Mr. Fried, but... For me it lacks Volume steps at 0 gain. More steps or 128 steps relay would be really nice...
P.S how it improves over previous amps? Better parts? More transistors or something? Thank you.


----------



## fdg

I apologize for the inconveniences with the remote control for Niimbus US 4+ and the missing manual in english.
Both will be delivered ASAP when they are available.
Meanwhile please see the software control of Niimbus US 4+ attached.
Thank you, Fried
US 4+ software-en.pdf


----------



## zappazappazappa

Anyone know if the Niimbus amps will be available in the UK? There is no list of dealers on the Niimbus website that I can see.


----------



## Fegefeuer

here you go https://www.cma.audio/en/categories/headphones/headphone-amps/niimbus-us4


----------



## zappazappazappa

Fegefeuer said:


> here you go https://www.cma.audio/en/categories/headphones/headphone-amps/niimbus-us4


Thanks for the link. It appears to be not available in the UK at this point in time and I would obviously want to audition before purchase. Perhaps Audio Sanctuary, who as far as I am aware are the only people who sell Violectric in the UK, will pick the brand up.


----------



## fdg

@ Arniesb

You will have more attenuator travel on your V280 when you switch the Pre-Gain to -6 or -12 dB

The technical improvements of Niimbus US 4 and US 4+ over the current Violectric models:
Due to the fact that we managed to create a stable amp with a gain of -4 dB (+2 dB for balanced outputs) we could expand the dynamic range and tailor it to a useful point.
Meaning, we achieve 135 dB dynamic range not by more output voltage swing on the top end (where you can hardly use it when driving low impedance cans) but a more silent amp through low gain on the low end. The noise figure is over 10 dB better compared to the Violectric series.
The opinions of all listeners are quite similar: blackest background, more open and transparent, enhanced stage ... and so on.
When you´ve got an hour or so of time just read here:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/


----------



## Arniesb

fdg said:


> @ Arniesb
> 
> You will have more attenuator travel on your V280 when you switch the Pre-Gain to -6 or -12 dB
> 
> ...


Thank you Fried i im sure i might buy atleast us4 1 day. P.S i always prefer gain of 0db i dont know why i just cant match impact and dynamics with lesser gain settings regardless of wolume...


----------



## rgs9200m (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi Fried and thanks. I asked a question in the other thread for which you provided the link for an explanation instructions on setting the dip switches for input pre-gain and output gain. Thank you.
(It's an excellent sounding amp with fine texture and solidity and a nice humanity in the overall sound.)

And this amp runs nice and cool at all times! That's really important on your desktop. It's such a nice refined sound and has a great look and feel with great craftsmanship.


----------



## RobertSM

Any new impressions?


----------



## Mediahound

RobertSM said:


> Any new impressions?



Yes, it's expensive.


----------



## rgs9200m (Dec 3, 2018)

My Niimbus impressions:

What jumps out at me is that it is a detail monster, with much more plankton than I was used to from familiar recordings. It shows the complexity of the musical event.

It's strange, but it sounds like the kind of change I would expect from a new enhanced DAC rather than an amp. (I could have been fooled into thinking that I had a new DAC actually.)

There is just more clarity to the texture of each musical object, but it's not grain, it's just more focused.
And the images are nice and robust.

It's well defined, but it's not harsh at all. It's also not a thin sound. Strings and higher pitched voices and instruments like woodwinds are silky and continuous.

And related to this is image placement, with spatial aspects of sound sources and their boundaries more evident than I am used to.
The soundfield is very good, with air around things, so if something is on the left or right, it resists collapsing into the left or right driver.
I guess this is called transparency.

At the same time, things are not bright or shrill or subject to digital glare which always can make me cringe in fear. It is not at all clinical. In fact, it seems to tame digital glare.

I wouldn't call the sound liquid or dry or bloomy or trying to be tube-like, it's just there.

So this is not a rolled-off sound, but it's not a for-better-or-worse sound either, since I didn't hear anything painful even on pop/rock recordings.
And instrumental material really comes alive, full of drama.

Things ding and bang and shimmer and soar in very joyful way.

And the detail extends to the bass, which is very solid and deep with no hangover.
Percussion is also really nice, with great slam and thump.

Overall, the one word I would use to describe the sound is convincing, meaning that I was convinced the sound I heard was not covered up or over-processed in any way.

It's all about insight and discovery since I'm hearing more and more in my old familiar music in an unforced but dramatic way. It's quite a glorious sound I have to say. So I am very happy with it. I just can't turn away from the sound. There's a sort of new grandeur to it.

But again, if you are looking for a mellow, glowing, sugary or syrupy style sound, this is not it. But still, it is organic and lifelike and easy to listen to, and very compelling, so it's a keeper for me.


----------



## rgs9200m (Dec 3, 2018)

I've done my main listening for these impressions with a Chord DAVE feeding the Nimbus and a Hifiman Susvara using a balanced Dana Lazuli Reference headphone cable and a pair of Stealth Sakra single-ended interconnects.
I use a Shunyata Anaconda Alpha power cable on the Niimbus and a Telwire HC power cable on the DAVE.
Music is from my own pcm and dsd files on a Windows computer using USB input to the DAVE.

The Niimbus is replacing a Rudistor RP010B I've had (and been a big fan of) for 7 years.


----------



## TSAVJason

rgs9200m said:


> I've done my main listening for these impressions of the Niimbus with a Chord DAVE feeding the Nimbus and a Hifiman Susvara using a balanced Dana Lazuli Reference headphone cable and a pair of Stealth Sakra single-ended interconnects.
> I use a Shunyata Anaconda Alpha power cable on the Niimbus and a Telwire HC power cable on the DAVE.
> Music is from my own pcm and dsd files on a Windows computer using USB input to the DAVE.
> 
> The Niimbus is replacing a Rudistor



Wow! Nice rig  .... pretty interesting and nicely detailed impression too


----------



## Fegefeuer

Finally the first impressions are trickling in.


----------



## JeffMann (Dec 4, 2018)

Fried,

I have a new problem that has arisen since I first started using my US4+, which I have never experienced before in my 50 years of being an audiophile, and I presume that it is caused by the US4+.

The problem is that I am hearing an extraneous sound that is not part of the music and it sounds like a crackling sound. The best analogy that I think of to describe the "sound" is that it sounds like the soft crackling sound heard when static electricity is generated eg. when unfolding a dry bed sheet that has just come out a dryer. The sound is usually momentary, and I mainly hear it when I move the volume control knob. Most of the time I can rotate the volume control without generating that extraneous sound, but sometimes I hear that sound as an isolated click, but sometimes it is heard as a quick series of clicks. I have also heard the same type of momentary clicking/crackling sound when listening to music - even though I have not moved the volume control knob. It reminds of the sudden click sounds I used to hear during my LP-era days when my cartridge stylus hit a scratch on the LP's surface. Last night, I experienced the worse episode when all of a sudden (and without moving the volume control knob), I heard dozens of these crackling sounds in quick succession where the entire episode lasted continuously for roughly 1 - 2 seconds.

Do you know what is the likely cause of these extraneous sounds?

Jeff.


----------



## RobertSM

@JeffMann, any more issues as you were talking about?  I know your question was asked of Fried, but I was too thinking about your issue.  Might it be EMF?  Or cell phone related??  Just a thought.  I'm wondering myself as I'm looking into the whole Niimbus line, this headphone amp and the DAC that is under develoment.  Please share when you get a chance.


----------



## JeffMann

RobertSM said:


> @JeffMann, any more issues as you were talking about?  I know your question was asked of Fried, but I was too thinking about your issue.  Might it be EMF?  Or cell phone related??  Just a thought.  I'm wondering myself as I'm looking into the whole Niimbus line, this headphone amp and the DAC that is under develoment.  Please share when you get a chance.



The crackling sounds problem has persisted and it is not related to a cellphone (which I do not own) or EMF. It only happens infrequently when I rotate the volume control knob, and I therefore believe that it has some causal connection with the volume control. Fried (in a private communication) stated that he has no idea what is causing the problem and he wondered whether it was due to an extraneous source of static electricity. I know of extraneous source of static electricity in my home audio situation, and that explanation would not explain why it only happens when I rotate the volume control knob. Fortunately, it does not happen often at present and therefore its periodic presence is not creating much dismay on my part.

From a sound perspective, the US4+ is remarkable and it is significantly better than my V281. I will offer some subjective impressions in a few weeks time, but my personal impression coincides to a large degree with John Grandberg's general impression as described in his detailed review.

Jeff.


----------



## rgs9200m (Dec 13, 2018)

Follow-up to my impressions. I did a long listening session with my LCD4 (single ended with Lazuli Reference cable) and it sound brilliant with the Niimbus.
The LCD4 wakes up wonderfully, with more speed and definition, just what it needs in my book. 
The Niimbus really targets the sense of lumpiness in the bass (or any opacity anywhere).
But again, there is zero fatigue.

And there is also more layering than I ever heard before.
(I have owned the LCD4 for about 3 years now, so I am well familiar with it.)
In short, to my ears the Niimbus+LCD4 combo is a perfect match.


----------



## jmac1516

Are there any Nimbus being used in the wild? I have yet to see anyone post a pic of their Nimbus.


----------



## Fegefeuer

They're all busy listening. A lot others are waiting for their amp to arrive as far as I know. In the new year when the busy side of things has cooled down a lot more impressions should follow.


----------



## kn19h7

Been almost one month driving ADX5000 with this 

Coming from Moon 430HA, this Niimbus has quite different presentation.
430HA has tendency to render certain sense of air and space that gives the impression of wide soundstage (but can also sounds diffused at times), while NIimbus has more "blackground" effect where sounds just seem to pop out from the void.
The Niimbus also seems to have better technicalities; dynamics and layering are just better here.

Btw, the side panels on production unit are black instead of white or light grey on early pics. (Not shown here though)


----------



## lithiumnk

kn19h7 said:


> Been almost one month driving ADX5000 with this
> 
> Coming from Moon 430HA, this Niimbus has quite different presentation.
> 430HA has tendency to render certain sense of air and space that gives the impression of wide soundstage (but can also sounds diffused at times), while NIimbus has more "blackground" effect where sounds just seem to pop out from the void.
> ...


Hello 
Please elaborate adx5k pairing with niimbus as I am thinking of buying adx5k next month and pairing with v281 or a future niimbus amp.
I believe adx5k to be underrated cans and when driven properly delivers TOTL quality sound.
Thanks


----------



## RobertSM (Dec 16, 2018)

Thanks to the niimbus owners for the feedback & taking the time to share. I'm very excited about this line and as I said in another post, the DAC thats being developed. Very promising and I too see a niimbus stack in my future in the next several months.


----------



## kn19h7 (Dec 15, 2018)

lithiumnk said:


> Hello
> Please elaborate adx5k pairing with niimbus as I am thinking of buying adx5k next month and pairing with v281 or a future niimbus amp.
> I believe adx5k to be underrated cans and when driven properly delivers TOTL quality sound.
> Thanks


IMO adx5k are very capable headphones that scales with upstream gears.
As someone who never quite like any planars, these offer a nice settling point where there is no serious tonality issue, and bass quality is significantly better than HD800S (I had been using HD800 and then HD800S as daily cans for a total of ~5yrs), and also excellent imaging capability or soundstage. (this is where the Utopia fail me)
But then adx5k can also vary from sounding towards thin and harsh, to solid and well behaved, depending on upstream gears. Back when I was comparing them to HD800S in shop on a Questyle combo unit (it was kinda okay), it was actually unclear that which I will eventually prefer.

Not sure if this answers you lol, knowing myself sucks at describing sound, gotta resort to using reference points.


----------



## buffer (Dec 16, 2018)

received my nimbus us4+ last week.  Overall, the unit sounds good.  however, my experience with the unit has not been entirely positive.  The sound is largely neutral.  I always felt my ears were sensitive to differences in equipment, but I have to call it like i hear it.  In a blind test, there is no way I could tell the difference between this amp and the Headamp GS-X MK2.  They sound virtually identical to me, regardless of headphone.  I tried many headphones.  If I had to pinpoint a difference I might believe the US4+ has slightly more deep bass and maybe the GS-X has very slightly more midrange ...but I really think the difference is so subtle that I'm not entirely sure the difference isn't due to slight variation in volume or my imagination.  like I said, in general I hear absolutely no difference in tonal balance, clarity, soundstaging, imaging ,bass tightness, treble sparkle, timber, or any other aspect ...well, except for one pertaining to volume control.  I'll get back to that in a moment.  I guess it shouldn't be entirely surprising that the GS-X MK2 and the US4+ sound similar to me.  They are both excellent, powerful, and in my opinion, try to present a neutral and transparent sound.  Here's the thing.  The GS-X MK2 is considerably cheaper.  So I find my self debating ...is the US4+ worth keeping?  For my purposes the answer may be yes.  I wanted something that would perform in an alternate location with the performance of my main rig.  I wanted something that would maximize the potential of my headphones, including the headphones that are hard to drive.  I also like the one-box solution.  This makes it easier to setup quickly.  I also think the US4+ sounds good shortly after powering up.  It may improve in the first 30 minutes or so, but by in large, I do not hear any short comings when starting cold.  The US4+ also offers two features my other high-power high-end amps do not.  I appreciate the balance control and the remote (which has not yet shipped).  The balance control is helpful when the music is imbalanced or when a headphone may have a very slight imbalance.  Incidentally, the balance control is somewhat subtle.  It doesn't push sound all to one ear or the other, but it is effective enough to compensate for imbalances.   The other feature I like is the remote.  The remote would be useful if I am listening in my recliner and I do not want t reach too far every time I need to adjust the volume.

But here is my biggest issue - the volume control.  The relays click at certain points.  I do not think the volume control should be making noises on a 5K+ amp, but I can live with it as long as I know the unit is not broken and as long as it only happens at two spots when turning the volume control.  With factory settings it happens at 9 o'clock and around 11:30 on the dial.  It's not loud and it's brief.  Except the other day I was listening and the click started to happen continuously without me adjusting the volume.  To stop it, I simply moved the volume control a little.  And then a day later I had a different experience.  I heard the clicking more prominently (sounds like static) throughout the entire spectrum while turning the knob.  I had been listening to the Susvara and had high gain on the prior day,  But today I began listening to the Quad headphones with the same gain setting and (using a line-out on the Meridian Explorer 2 DAC).  Anyway, the point is that the volume control is problematic.  In addition, I had another issue which admittedly, I could not repeat but it is serious.  I was listening with one headphone, pulled it, lowered the volume all the way, inserted a new headphone and the volume was playing as though I hadn't lowered it even though the knob was all the way down.  As soon as I touched the knob, the volume reduced appropriately,  This could have blown my ears or my headphones in the wrong circumstance. For now, I consider this an anomaly as I did not reproduce this,  In fairness, I also did not turn the phone output off when swapping headphones ...not sure if that would have changed anything.

To conclude, I'll point out that I only have a few days with the Nimbus and it is an outstanding unit. It's certainly as good as any headphone amp I have heard.  I question the value, but I do not doubt the sound quality.  It delivers.  It does not standout from some of my other high-end amps, even some considerably cheaper, but as I said, I am not sure it should.  As long as the unit strives for neutrality, has sufficient power, is of good quality, and is a good electrical match, most units should sound similar, let's say +/-5 % - just my opinion.  I realize others may disagree,  The only amp I ever heard that sounded remarkably different (in a good way) from other amps was the Apex Teton ....but that's a different story for a different thread.


----------



## britneedadvice

Hi 'buffer'
"To conclude, I'll point out that I only have a few days with the Nimbus....................."

Surely you've got to give it a little more time? .....and if it does have 'teething' issues , allow the Manufacturer to put it right before going 'public' ??
However,I accept there is a point that an item of this quality should have been properly 'screened' before release. Maybe too much of a rush to release it?
Never had any issues with my Tron Antares !!


----------



## buffer

britneedadvice said:


> Hi 'buffer'
> "To conclude, I'll point out that I only have a few days with the Nimbus....................."
> 
> Surely you've got to give it a little more time? .....and if it does have 'teething' issues , allow the Manufacturer to put it right before going 'public' ??
> ...



I did discuss the issue with the manufacturer.  I don't believe at this time they have any intent to deal with the relay sounds in the volume control.  But in terms of going 'public', my intent was not to be negative.  I merely pointed out what I observed.  Just to clarify, the volume control clicking is an issue to me, but I don't focus on that when using the Nimbus.  Generally speaking, I don't fiddle with the volume too much and the clicking is not a major stumbling block to my enjoyment.  Thanks for allowing me to clarify that.


----------



## ken6217

Why can’t he post his opinion? Are only glowing fanboy posts allowed?

Comments by the owners of equipment help out potential customers by giving them an idea how equipment sounds. It is more honest than reading reviews from publications that accept advertising dollars.

Btw, with regard to the clicks, that is normal with this upgraded volume control. You hear the same thing on the V281.


----------



## Mediahound

ken6217 said:


> Btw, with regard to the clicks, that is normal with this upgraded volume control. You hear the same thing on the V281.



Yeah, that's considered a volume pot upgrade and is supposed to slightly better. I personally don't like the feel either (had that on my Burson Conductor).


----------



## JeffMann (Dec 16, 2018)

buffer said:


> received my nimbus us4+ last week.  Overall, the unit sounds good.  however, my experience with the unit has not been entirely positive.  The sound is largely neutral.  I always felt my ears were sensitive to differences in equipment, but I have to call it like i hear it.  In a blind test, there is no way I could tell the difference between this amp and the Headamp GS-X MK2.  They sound virtually identical to me, regardless of headphone.  I tried many headphones.  If I had to pinpoint a difference I might believe the US4+ has slightly more deep bass and maybe the GS-X has very slightly more midrange ...but I really think the difference is so subtle that I'm not entirely sure the difference isn't due to slight variation in volume or my imagination.  like I said, in general I hear absolutely no difference in tonal balance, clarity, soundstaging, imaging ,bass tightness, treble sparkle, timber, or any other aspect ...well, except for one pertaining to volume control.  I'll get back to that in a moment.  I guess it shouldn't be entirely surprising that the GS-X MK2 and the US4+ sound similar to me.  They are both excellent, powerful, and in my opinion, try to present a neutral and transparent sound.  Here's the thing.  The GS-X MK2 is considerably cheaper.  So I find my self debating ...is the US4+ worth keeping?  For my purposes the answer may be yes.  I wanted something that would perform in an alternate location with the performance of my main rig.  I wanted something that would maximize the potential of my headphones, including the headphones that are hard to drive.  I also like the one-box solution.  This makes it easier to setup quickly.  I also think the US4+ sounds good shortly after powering up.  It may improve in the first 30 minutes or so, but by in large, I do not hear any short comings when starting cold.  The US4+ also offers two features my other high-power high-end amps do not.  I appreciate the balance control and the remote (which has not yet shipped).  The balance control is helpful when the music is imbalanced or when a headphone may have a very slight imbalance.  Incidentally, the balance control is somewhat subtle.  It doesn't push sound all to one ear or the other, but it is effective enough to compensate for imbalances.   The other feature I like is the remote.  The remote would be useful if I am listening in my recliner and I do not want t reach too far every time I need to adjust the volume.
> 
> But here is my biggest issue - the volume control.  The relays click at certain points.  I do not think the volume control should be making noises on a 5K+ amp, but I can live with it as long as I know the unit is not broken and as long as it only happens at two spots when turning the volume control.  With factory settings it happens at 9 o'clock and around 11:30 on the dial.  It's not loud and it's brief.  Except the other day I was listening and the click started to happen continuously without me adjusting the volume.  To stop it, I simply moved the volume control a little.  And then a day later I had a different experience.  I heard the clicking more prominently (sounds like static) throughout the entire spectrum while turning the knob.  I had been listening to the Susvara and had high gain on the prior day,  But today I began listening to the Quad headphones with the same gain setting and (using a line-out on the Meridian Explorer 2 DAC).  Anyway, the point is that the volume control is problematic.  In addition, I had another issue which admittedly, I could not repeat but it is serious.  I was listening with one headphone, pulled it, lowered the volume all the way, inserted a new headphone and the volume was playing as though I hadn't lowered it even though the knob was all the way down.  As soon as I touched the knob, the volume reduced appropriately,  This could have blown my ears or my headphones in the wrong circumstance. For now, I consider this an anomaly as I did not reproduce this,  In fairness, I also did not turn the phone output off when swapping headphones ...not sure if that would have changed anything.
> 
> To conclude, I'll point out that I only have a few days with the Nimbus and it is an outstanding unit. It's certainly as good as any headphone amp I have heard.  I question the value, but I do not doubt the sound quality.  It delivers.  It does not standout from some of my other high-end amps, even some considerably cheaper, but as I said, I am not sure it should.  As long as the unit strives for neutrality, has sufficient power, is of good quality, and is a good electrical match, most units should sound similar, let's say +/-5 % - just my opinion.  I realize others may disagree,  The only amp I ever heard that sounded remarkably different (in a good way) from other amps was the Apex Teton ....but that's a different story for a different thread.



From a sound reproduction perspective, I seem to have a much more positive response with respect to the US4+ in my headphone based audio system (PS Audio PWT CD-transport => W-4-S 2v2SE 10th anniversary limited edition DAC => Niimbus US4+ => Susvara) than you and I much prefer it to my V281 which I have owned for 4 years.

However, we seem to have the same "extraneous noise" problem, which you described as follows -: "_Except the other day I was listening and the click started to happen continuously without me adjusting the volume. To stop it, I simply moved the volume control a little. And then a day later I had a different experience. I heard the clicking more prominently (sounds like static) throughout the entire spectrum while turning the knob_." That description of a static-like noise that can be induced, or affected, by turning the volume control knob is seemingly similar to the problem that I described as a "crackling static-like sound". I think that it signifies that there is a design flaw in the US4+. Although it is not a major problem because the extraneous "noise" is short-lived, it should not be happening in an ultra-expensive headphone amplifier like the US4+. Despite this "extraneous noise" problem, I am going to keep my US4+ because I am so enamored of its sound reproduction quality (which I will describe in a future post).

Jeff.


----------



## lithiumnk

Hello John @project86 
I see in your review you have used Metrum Acoustics Pavane Level III R2R NOS DAC with Niimbus Amps. I have recently bought pavane L3 & I already have v281. There is no doubt about v281's performance, its top class. I am thinking pavane deserves an amp like Niimbus (SS) or EC/Auris Audio tube amps. Can you describe the sound with pavane & Niimbus and which HPs benefits the most from this combination? 
Thanks

@fdg Any details on availability in Asia ? I had purchased v281 from Munkongadget (Thailand). Thanks


----------



## JeffMann (Dec 17, 2018)

I am presumably one of the early buyers of a US4+ headphone amplifier, and I have used it for a few weeks now.

Here are my preliminary impressions of its sound reproduction quality. I am not a professional reviewer (like John Grandberg) so you should realistically accord my subjective opinions less respect, but hopefully they can add some subjective impressions to the growing collection of user-based experiences (who are now using the US4+ in the wild).

I am really a musicophile, who listens to music (classical music and opera) for 2-4 hours every day, and I am not really an audiophile who owns multiples headphones and I use only one headphone-based system for my music listening sessions. At this time of writing, my headphone-based audio system consists of the following components-: PS Audio PWT CD-player => Wyred-4-sound 2v2SE 10th Anniversary Limited Edition DAC => Niimbus US4+ => Susvara headphone. The US4+ replaced my V281 which I have used for the past 4+ years.

I am a big fan of Vioelectric headphone amplifiers, and I first owned a V200 model. At that time of purchase, I used a HD800 headphone and I empirically purchased a V200 based on John Grandberg's positive review and because of its reputation for being "warm sounding", which I hoped would tame the HD800's excessive treble energy. It was only partly effective and I was always plagued by the HD800's overly bright, and unnaturally treble-rich, sound. I eventually replaced my V200 with a V281 soon after they came out and I was particularly enamored of its soundstaging prowess when used in balanced mode. I still thought that it had the same "house sound" as the V200 and it could also not completely tame the HD800's overly bright treble sound. I eventually replaced my HD800 with a HIFiMan HE1000v1 headphone, which had a much tamer treble response and it was also much more neutral in its overall frequency response. I eventually replaced my HE1000v1 with a Susvara headphone, which is the "best" and most neutral and most "musically accurate" headphone that I have ever owned.

I was happy with the overall "musical accuracy" of my V281-based system at the time the US4+ became commercially available, and I only purchased the US4+ with the hope that it would eke out a slightly more "musically accurate" sound. I was originally sceptical that it would significantly better the sound of my headphone-based audio system, but it has surprised me in the sense that it has provided far more sound reproduction benefits than I expected - based on reading John Grandberg's review. Here are some of the sound reproduction benefits.

From a soundstaging perspective, it has the V281's ability to produce a large 3-D soundstage where musical instruments and voices are precisely located and where there is "air" (black background) between each instrument. However, the US4+ is even more precise in its instrumental image placement and the locus point of the instrument in the 3-D soundstage never wavers.In other words, it is more precisely focused. The sense of "air" (open black background around each instrument) is even more intense and there is significantly less blurring between adjacent musical instruments when listening to a full orchestra. This remarkable soundstaging quality is particularly evident in some of my opera recordings where there are multiple individual singers +/- a chorus singing at the same time. It creates an aura of being at a "live" opera performance - although the soundstage of my headphone-based audio system is obviously only a minature version (micro-version) of a "real life" opera event heard in an opera hall auditorium. The reproduced sound also has much more micro-detail in the sense that each note of a reproduced instrument (eg. piano) is more clearly separated from the next note with less blurring between notes. This micro-detail carries over to a full orchestra when the sound gets much louder (eg, during orchestral climaxes) and there is less congestion, smearing, blurring of the sound - compared to any previous audio system that I have ever owned in my 50-years of being an audiophilic type of musicophile.

From a frequency response perspective, the US4+ sounds more "neutral" and it does not have a tinge of the slightly warm "Violectric house sound" that characterised my V200 and V281 headphone amplifiers. It simply sounds "neutral" - rather than having a characteristically distinguishing sound that is either too "warm" or too "cold and clinical". I am particularly happy with its treble range, which is more neutral and subdued and far less likely to exaggerate sibilance in soprano voices that can make female soprano voices sound too harsh, shrill or unnaturally bright. Violins, whether in an orchestral string section or in a string quartet setting, sound more musically accurate and less electronically-bright (less metallic sounding). Musical instruments like cymbals, triangles, bells, gongs, plucked guitar/harp strings sound more musically accurate and they are not soft-sounding or unnaturally too-shimmering. I am not a bass-freak and I definitely do not want an exaggerated bass-output when listening to classical music. The bass response of my Susvara (when using the US4+ amplifier) is "tight" and realistically impactful without any woofiness or bass-overhang, and it is marginally better compared to the scenario where my V281 drives my Susvara.

I can sense that the US4+ has a lower noise floor and I can more clearly hear musical instruments when the sound level is very low (whisper soft - pianissimo-quiet), and I presume that it is due to the US4+'s greater dynamic range. That's a great advantage from my perspective because classical music naturally has large varations in sound level (volume level) and it is nice when I can hear the soft micro-details with greater resolution and accuracy. The US4+ also has "tight" control over my low-sensitivity Susvara headphones throughout the dynamic range - even when the sound volume level gets very high during orchestral climaxes. Throughout the dynamic range, the reproduced sound is particularly fluid and grain-free, but simultaneously solid-sounding.

I personally think that the US4+ is a very worthwhile upgrade for a person who can easily afford to purchase one. However, for those V281 owners who cannot easily afford to purchase a US4+, one can only hope that the next iteration of the V281 can offer some of these sound reproduction benefits.

Jeff.


----------



## lithiumnk

JeffMann said:


> I am presumably one of the early buyers of a US4+ headphone amplifier, and I have used it for a few weeks now.
> 
> Here are my preliminary impressions of it sound reproduction quality. I am not a professional reviewer (like John Grandberg) so you should realistically accord my subjective opinions less respect, but hopefully they can add some subjective impressions to the growing collection of user-based experiences (who are now using the US4+ in the wild).
> 
> ...


Thank you @JeffMann for your impressions .
Did you home auditioned benchmark hpa4? The specs especially SNR are unbelievable on hpa4. 
Any comparison.


----------



## JeffMann

lithiumnk said:


> Thank you @JeffMann for your impressions .
> Did you home auditioned benchmark hpa4? The specs especially SNR are unbelievable on hpa4.
> Any comparison.



At one time, I was thinking of arranging a home trial audition of the Benchmark HPA4 - but I never did, so I have no personal experience with a HPA4 in my personal audio system.

Jeff.


----------



## project86

lithiumnk said:


> Hello John @project86
> I see in your review you have used Metrum Acoustics Pavane Level III R2R NOS DAC with Niimbus Amps. I have recently bought pavane L3 & I already have v281. There is no doubt about v281's performance, its top class. I am thinking pavane deserves an amp like Niimbus (SS) or EC/Auris Audio tube amps. Can you describe the sound with pavane & Niimbus and which HPs benefits the most from this combination?
> Thanks



Good question. I don't own the Pavane Level III but borrowed it from a friend, and was _very_ impressed. If I didn't already own way too many exceptional DACs, I would likely buy one for myself. It's certainly not cheap, and perhaps the level 1 or 2 versions capture most of the magic for less $$$, but I know I would want to go straight to the top of the line regardless. It's a DAC I could see having a rather long relationship with, just like I have enjoyed with my Resonessence Labs Invicta.

As Jeff mentioned above, the V281 is a great amp. It does so much right and so little wrong that it can be tough to imagine what the Niimbus amp might bring to the table. But with gear like the Pavane, there _is_ more performance to be unlocked, if your amp is up to the task. I think Jeff actually nailed it in terms of the differences when using a DAC of that caliber - soundstage, resolution, neutrality (and not in the negative sense by any means), and a general sense of lifelike realism, are all key factors in the Niimbus experience. Again, V281 is great, US4+ is just better. 

As for specific headphones, it's really up to your preferences. The Pavane/Niimbus duo will unleash the full potential of pretty much anything out there, but what it won't do is change the fundamental character. That's a good or bad thing depending on what you want to accomplish. For example a bright Grado will not be "tamed" in the least bit, so I wouldn't go that route if that's what you might be looking for. Same thing with various beyerdynamic models, or an unmodified HD800, etc. The Pavane/Niimbus will show everything the headphone can do, for better or worse.

Personal favorites with that combo include Focal Utopia (extreme resolution), HE1000 mk1 (relaxed yet detailed, superb low end slam, I like the original better than the mk2), Susvara (just amazing all around but very pricey), and Sony's controversial Z1R (not neutral, but enjoyable on the same level as Audio Note speakers can be in the right room/system). 

Again I tend to think I'm hearing more of the headphone's character with Niimbus than pretty much any other amp I've tried. I currently have the massive Cayin HA300 tube amp ($4k) running some nice 300B glass, and it does spectacularly well with certain headphones... but seems to impart a bit of euphonic fingerprint in the process. So it's definitely much more dependent upon finding a synergistic partner. Niimbus just plays everything straight and true, whether that's what you wanted or not. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Swetone Audio

I can say that the amplifier circuit does not appear to be exotic, though I have not seen the schematic. Based on the photos, it appears that there are 4 amplifiers, 2 each for the left and right channels, in bridge mode. Each amplifier has an op amp driving 4 output transistors. They have basically added a large current boost to the op amps with the output transistors. The volume control is just a complex relay system. I have not listened to it, but I'm sure it performs well.


----------



## TSAVJason

Merry Christmas Headfiers!


----------



## Arniesb

TSAVJason said:


> Merry Christmas Headfiers!


Merry Christmas! Did you heard this Amp Jason whats your opinion?


----------



## TSAVJason

Arniesb said:


> Merry Christmas! Did you heard this Amp Jason whats your opinion?



I have heard it. I’ve been trying to spend at least an hour with every headphone we sell over $1000. This is a marvelous amp! So many ways to use it and ultimately can pair well with the cans I’ve tried with it.


----------



## Arniesb

TSAVJason said:


> I have heard it. I’ve been trying to spend at least an hour with every headphone we sell over $1000. This is a marvelous amp! So many ways to use it and ultimately can pair well with the cans I’ve tried with it.


Im gonna have hard time deciding wheter to go for US4 or Headamp GSX Mini or MK2... Head fi is a curse and a bless...


----------



## TSAVJason

Arniesb said:


> Im gonna have hard time deciding wheter to go for US4 or Headamp GSX Mini or MK2... Head fi is a curse and a bless...



Yeah, no doubt! Those are both very fine choices. Tough decision to make. I’d lean to the US4 over the GSX mini. Both both are great in their categories


----------



## Arniesb

TSAVJason said:


> Yeah, no doubt! Those are both very fine choices. Tough decision to make. I’d lean to the US4 over the GSX mini. Both both are great in their categories


so i suppose you like GSX MK2 better? Wow you heard mini too nice. What i really like about violectric is reliabilty, great service, Lot of gain settings, balanced from all sources and other good stuff. i bet Headamp amazing too. There is less marketing about american audiophile products, but they all made with passion and love it seems.


----------



## TSAVJason (Dec 25, 2018)

Arniesb said:


> so i suppose you like GSX MK2 better? Wow you heard mini too nice. What i really like about violectric is reliabilty, great service, Lot of gain settings, balanced from all sources and other good stuff. i bet Headamp amazing too. There is less marketing about american audiophile products, but they all made with passion and love it seems.



You know I’m a sponsor. I try not to interject purchasing direction and I try to give good data on products. I do interject my impressions and opinion on occasion but mostly I try not to.

I will say I do like the GSX mkII. I believe the mini will really make a lot of people very happy. What I like about Lake People - Violectric - Nimbus is exactly what you’ve said and it sounds great. I’m impressed they’ve reached out to smaller and larger budgets and quite well I might add.

Not that other countries don’t or can’t but there is something to be said about made in USA. That said there is a lot of talent in engineering audio products these days. I always look forward to what happens in the near future. Just think, a 2 way communication wrist watch was only in cartoons and science fiction when I grew up.


----------



## Arniesb

TSAVJason said:


> You know I’m a sponsor. I try not to interject purchasing direction and I try to give good data on products. I do interject my impressions and opinion on occasion but mostly I try not to.
> 
> I will say I do like the GSX mkII. I believe the mini will really make a lot of people very happy. What I like about Lake People - Violectric - Nimbus is exactly what you’ve said and it sounds great. I’m impressed they’ve reached out to smaller and larger budgets and quite well I might add.
> 
> Not that other countries don’t or can’t but there is something to be said about made in USA. That said there is a lot of talent in engineering audio products these days. I always look forward to what happens in the near future. Just think, a 2 way communication wrist watch was only in cartoons and science fiction when I grew up.


Oh sry my bad, but thank you for honest opinions. Its always nice to hear from impressions from guys who have listened best gear. Cheers.


----------



## TSAVJason

Arniesb said:


> Oh sry my bad, but thank you for honest opinions. Its always nice to hear from impressions from guys who have listened best gear. Cheers.



 nothing you need to apologize for. I guess I should have said I try not to influence your choice but rather give you data that helps you make your best choice.


----------



## robi20064

Might be an unusual question, but are the Nimbus amps going to be available in silver as well (like almost all previous Violectric models)?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Since the Niimbus line will be offering a few more entries like DACs for instance in the same form factor/casing I guess sooner or later it should be feasible to also supply units in silver.


----------



## Ragnar-BY

I was looking at niimbus.de website and saw that output impedance of US4+ is rated as "< 15 Ohm". Is it a mistake, or it`s headphone output really have that high impedance? That "< 15 Ohm" looks strange after a V200 with 0,06 Ohm output impedance and V281 with it`s "< 0,01". If Niimbus output impedance is around 14 Ohm, than how it would perform with my favorite Fostex TH-900 which are 25 Ohm? I believe damping factor is less important for headphones, than for speakers, but still I was hoping to see at least "< 1 Ohm" output.

It would be interesting to know what`s happened with output impedance in Niimbus amps.


----------



## project86

I'm not sure about the info - if you look at the US4 listing here you'll see that same spec listed for "input impedance". I think there are perhaps some translation issues or something. 

Lake People/Violectric has always advocated low output impedance. And the Niimbus amps have a lot in common with the V281 design, which has an OI of .1 ohm for 1/4", or .2 ohm for balanced out. So I can't see it being drastically different on the Niimbus, nor do I hear that from the US4+ I have here.


----------



## TSAVJason

project86 said:


> I'm not sure about the info - if you look at the US4 listing here you'll see that same spec listed for "input impedance". I think there are perhaps some translation issues or something.
> 
> Lake People/Violectric has always advocated low output impedance. And the Niimbus amps have a lot in common with the V281 design, which has an OI of .1 ohm for 1/4", or .2 ohm for balanced out. So I can't see it being drastically different on the Niimbus, nor do I hear that from the US4+ I have here.



You are correct. We haven’t found a headphone it can’t drive well and with quality performance levels


----------



## fdg

Just take a look at the manual which can be downloaded here
US 4+ Manual 2018-en-2.pdf  /  US_4_Manual_2018-en-2.pdf
In the technical data you can find the output impedance from the headphone outputs to be 0.1 Ohm unbalanced and 0.2 Ohm balanced.  

Cheers, Fried


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Thank you for clarification, Fried.
I was hoping it was a mistake in a website text. With all my positive experience with Violectric amp, I will have to buy Niimbus at some point


----------



## JeffMann

When are the remote volume control units going to become available for owners of the US4+?

Jeff.


----------



## TSAVJason

Hi Jeff,

We were told they shipped on Feb 1. That should put them in our warehouse this week.

Sorry for the delay. We were surprised when we found out from our clients the first 6 or so were shipped from Germany without the remote. If you bought yours from us or Arthur Powers you should have your remote soon.


----------



## buzzlulu

Question
If the Nimbus is fed an unbalanced signal via the rca inputs does it internally convert to balanced - so as to run true balanced out for headphones?
I have been waiting on the new Headamp GSX mini which will do this (the GAX MK2 does not - Stax amps do) and I was curious if the Nimbus or V281 can do likewise.


----------



## Mediahound

buzzlulu said:


> Question
> If the Nimbus is fed an unbalanced signal via the rca inputs does it internally convert to balanced - so as to run true balanced out for headphones?
> I have been waiting on the new Headamp GSX mini which will do this (the GAX MK2 does not - Stax amps do) and I was curious if the Nimbus or V281 can do likewise.



I'm pretty sure it's just like the V281, internally single ended and then balanced on the balanced outs. 

Here's what Fred says on the topic over the the V281 thread:




> The internal signal processing of V281 is unbalanced !
> This is the only way to feed unbalanced and balanced input signals and generate balanced and unbalanced output signals.
> The line-out circuitry and the headphone amps inside V281 are totally independent from each other and driven by a dedicated circuitry. That means that they will not affect each other.
> For example you can feed an unbalanced signal and generate an unbalanced line-out signal and a balanced headphone signal simultaneously.
> ...



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vio...-durch-balanced.705318/page-249#post-14378632


----------



## TSAVJason

buzzlulu said:


> Question
> If the Nimbus is fed an unbalanced signal via the rca inputs does it internally convert to balanced - so as to run true balanced out for headphones?
> I have been waiting on the new Headamp GSX mini which will do this (the GAX MK2 does not - Stax amps do) and I was curious if the Nimbus or V281 can do likewise.



Yes it converts to a balanced signal path on the output stage


----------



## TSAVJason

FYI,

Both Arthur Powers & TSAV’s customers on the Niimbus that didn’t receive the remote control will have them in a matter of days. Our shipping department is closed today so we will ship them out tomorrow. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## buzzlulu

TSAVJason said:


> Yes it converts to a balanced signal path on the output stage



Mediahound and Jason
Thanks for the replies

Hey Jason
The British are coming!
Best
Gregg

PS since you sell both I believe you are allowed to comment - comparison between the Moon 430HA and the V281 and new Nimbus?


----------



## TSAVJason (Feb 6, 2019)

What is your NAIM again? Hahaha

Hmmm the 430 is great and has great dark space (very low noise) it’s clean and very nicely detailed.

The 281 is great and a great value. It has a very natural warm delivery without sacrificing any detail in the mids and highs. It’s a toss up as to which is better. The 430 may be a little more analytical than the 281 but the 281 would have just a hair more emotion in it’s delivery.

The Niimbus is an animal. It can accommodate any headphone and surprisingly pairs well with every headphone I’ve tried on it. The 430 & 281 are close in that aspect of the Niimbus but they are not quite there. The Niimbus didn’t blink at all on hard to drive cans. It also has amazing dark space and amazing resolution. It would be my opinion the Niimbus allows the headphone to do all it is designed to do and then some.

Hope that helps Gregg


----------



## buzzlulu

Helps quite a bit Jason.
Key words "more emotion in its delivery"
when compared to the 430.

I assume the Nimbus will be on display at NY in two weeks.  I am looking forward to comparing it with the new GSX Mini (which will also internally convert SE to balanced).  

The Moon is slotted in my two channel system and uses the Linn sources.  I want something a little more "lively".

Only the "+" model has a remote for the volume?

Are you making the trip out?

Best
Gregg


----------



## TSAVJason

Hello again Gregg, 

Unfortunately we can’t do CanJam NYC this year. We’ve got part of  our team out with personal issues that makes it impossible to go and keep the company open. 

The Niimbus will be there with MrSpeakers. We sent them one to show. I’m sorry I’ll miss my east coast friends but my employees wellbeing in this case is very important to us. I’ll be there is spirit and support.


----------



## ken6217

Ask Arthur if he can go? He’s in New Jersey a stones throw from Manhattan.


----------



## gordec

Would you say Niimbus has similar sound signature as V281 or it's completely different?


----------



## TSAVJason

gordec said:


> Would you say Niimbus has similar sound signature as V281 or it's completely different?



Similar but improved. Not completely different for sure.


----------



## TSAVJason (Feb 7, 2019)

TSAVJason said:


> Hello again Gregg,
> 
> Unfortunately we can’t do CanJam NYC this year. We’ve got part of  our team out with personal issues that makes it impossible to go and keep the company open.
> 
> The Niimbus will be there with MrSpeakers. We sent them one to show. I’m sorry I’ll miss my east coast friends but my employees wellbeing in this case is very important to us. I’ll be there is spirit and support.



@ken6217 Thanks for the suggestion.

The team at MrSpeakers requested the opportunity and are becoming an online dealer for all 3 lines, so since Dan and his team are so trusted in the industry we went with them in our absence. That’s not to say Arthur isn’t trusted, he is. It’s just the way the cards fell this time around. You can guarantee we won’t be missing anymore CanJam’s this year. We really enjoy the headgear community and are bummed we can’t go.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

TSAVJason said:


> @ken6217 Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> The team at MrSpeakers requested the opportunity and are becoming an online dealer for all 3 lines, so since Dan and his team are so trusted in the industry we went with them in our absence. That’s not to say Arthur isn’t trusted, he is. It’s just the way the cards fell this time around. You can guarantee we won’t be missing anymore CanJam’s this year. We really enjoy the headgear community and are bummed we can’t go.


I'll try to make it out to Canjam Socal then. And, I missed listening to the Niimbus, I went back into the room and listened to the GSX-mini with the Susvara. it was awesome!!!!


----------



## VerloK

One thing i rly dont Understand is why they use these cheap Neutrik Sockets instead of Furutech or Something better or does they dont metter what i cant believe. 5000€ Amp with 2€ Socket, that rly dont match.
Viborg parts could be a good Price point with better Quality.

That is one thing i Hate about my RKV3 from AudioValve, just Cheap Crap Parts used, they NEED a Reason for theyr "IVORY" Amps i think lol.


----------



## Viper2005

VerloK said:


> One thing i rly dont Understand is why they use these cheap Neutrik Sockets instead of Furutech or Something better or does they dont metter what i cant believe. 5000€ Amp with 2€ Socket, that rly dont match.
> Viborg parts could be a good Price point with better Quality.
> 
> That is one thing i Hate about my RKV3 from AudioValve, just Cheap Crap Parts used, they NEED a Reason for theyr "IVORY" Amps i think lol.



I thought Neutrik XLR connectors were the professional standard.


----------



## ken6217

VerloK said:


> One thing i rly dont Understand is why they use these cheap Neutrik Sockets instead of Furutech or Something better or does they dont metter what i cant believe. 5000€ Amp with 2€ Socket, that rly dont match.
> Viborg parts could be a good Price point with better Quality.
> 
> That is one thing i Hate about my RKV3 from AudioValve, just Cheap Crap Parts used, they NEED a Reason for theyr "IVORY" Amps i think lol.



What’s the difference? It’s pretty much an industry standard. Is it not going to last as long? Are you saying a doesn’t sounds good? The answer is no to both.


----------



## VerloK

Thats not the Point, its sounds good but maybe it could Sound Better with Better Parts.
Neutrik uses Brass and thats not the best Material. Thats my Point.


----------



## TSAVJason

VerloK said:


> Thats not the Point, its sounds good but maybe it could Sound Better with Better Parts.
> Neutrik uses Brass and thats not the best Material. Thats my Point.



But brass doesn’t oxidize and is equally conductive as copper.


----------



## TSAVJason

Viper2005 said:


> I thought Neutrik XLR connectors were the professional standard.



It is the standard in “PRO”. It’s also low cost and more readily available. Pro tends to be less fragile. Furutech costs significantly more and would cause a pretty sizable price increace


----------



## VerloK

Copper is more then 320% more Conductive then Brass o.O


----------



## RobertSM

Wondering if those in the know of this Niimbus line have heard any news on the development of the Niimbus DACs. Any new word? 

Im watching closely. Recently purchased the Violectric V850 & V281 stack with the idea of using this stack until both the Niimbus headphone amp and DACs become available then upgrading. Any info on these products is welcomed.


----------



## TSAVJason

VerloK said:


> Copper is more then 320% more Conductive then Brass o.O



You’ll ask your electric company why they use so much brass at connections then won’t you


----------



## fdg

Hello Everybody.
Normally I don´t answer to posts like „Why do they use cheapo Neutrik XLR sockets instead of outstanding ones from the xxx brand”.
But sometime I feel I have to adjust things …
Neutrik is THE supplier for high quality XLR sockets and connectors. Among others they also offer RCA, phone jacks of outstanding quality.
Besides that they offer their products for a reasonable price.

Most of these connectors are directly mounted on the PCB (one contact / one resistance) which is a smart solution compared to
those sockets which need a wire (resistance) to be soldered to the connector (resistance) and then soldered to the PCB (resistance).
Not taking into account the different materials and how they match or eventually don’t …
Also a wire is always a source of faults and needs more production time.
The best connecting point is the one which is not existing !!

And don´t tell me about silver solder.
This can be seen at your Jeweler but not in electronic manufacturing because the melting point is over 950 degrees Celsius (1750 degrees Fahrenheit).
Did you know that only three countries in this world are not part of the SI-system. These are Liberia, Myanmar and USA.
For electronic works silver is only a fraction of the solder, about 2 - 6 % - not more!
Ours is “Sn95,5Ag3,8Cu0,65”, meaning 95,5 % tin, 3,8 % Silver, 0,65 % Copper.

And yes, Neutrik uses Brass contacts instead of others who may use Copper contacts.
But as everybody knows, electricity is really clever and takes the way of the lowest resistance.
And that is the coating of the contacts which is Silver or Gold in case of Neutrik.
The purpose of the basic contact material is only to give Gold or Silver a surface. 

Table of conductance (sorry, in German, but those who are really interested may google):






Silver offers the best conductance (much better - about 300 % (!!) - than the fashion material Rhodium !!!) but it will oxidize and becomes black.
This doesn´t matter that much as silver oxide has nearly the same conductance, unfortunately it is not looking like that.
Copper contacts will also oxide but then become green with a really high resistance.
So we are using gold plated contacts which are always looking good 

See the picture how Neutrik contacts mate, can you imagine something better ?



And, sorry, I give a damn on
“super heat resistant liquid crystal polymer resin and a nonresonant nylon/fiberglass housing containing … Piezo Ceramic Damping Material.
Special nonmagnetic stainless steel plates that are incorporated into the piezo compound construction (original text from Furutech)”
I even don´t know what that means nor what it is good for. And I am not going to waste my time on learning more about that.

Like nearly everybody busy in serious and reliable electronics production we trust in Neutrik´s fiber-filled
XLR housings and gold plated contacts which withstand ten-thousands of connecting cycles,
proved in our laboratories and testing facilities.
Others may save money by using Chinese copies or waste money by using piezo compound constructions …


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today's Picture Sunday is all about the Niimbus US4+. Full review soon!
https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-niimbus-us4/


----------



## reklov

I picked up my Niimbus HPA US 4+ directly in Konstanz last week. I use all it’s many features: three sources connected, output thru HP and active loudspeakers with output gain adjusted to -15, regularly switching between phone and line out using the fancy remote. The sound quality is jaw-dropping. I compared it at Lake People with Vio HPA 280 and 281 using Fried‘s Audeze LCD3. I immediately noticed more defined sub-bass. Connected at home to my active KSD Sub and LS (Tidal highres via NUC as Roon Core, AQ Switch SE, Allo DigiOne Signature as Roon Bridge, LP DAT RS 05 with Femto clock, Vio DAC 850, Niimbus HPA US 4+, KS Digital B-88 and a pair of C-55, most cabling from Violectric) sound quality has improved unbelievably: wide soundstage, precise positioning, tight definition of highs to lows - I’ve come as close to natural sound as ever before (I play the piano and clarinet). I listened to Kraftwerk, Gary Clark Jr., Mozart Clarinet Concert in A-Major (my benchmark) and Mozart’s Piano Sonatas. I haven’t even started to listen with my Hifiman HEX SE because I’m so in love with the excellent sound thru my mid-fi speakers. My god, what a temptation!


----------



## reklov




----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm digging it too! Funny, I've also been using it in my speaker setup alot.


----------



## Arniesb

How does highs guys? Do you say its more neutral while still sounding bombastic?


----------



## Arniesb

reklov said:


> I picked up my Niimbus HPA US 4+ directly in Konstanz last week. I use all it’s many features: three sources connected, output thru HP and active loudspeakers with output gain adjusted to -15, regularly switching between phone and line out using the fancy remote. The sound quality is jaw-dropping. I compared it at Lake People with Vio HPA 280 and 281 using Fried‘s Audeze LCD3. I immediately noticed more defined sub-bass. Connected at home to my active KSD Sub and LS (Tidal highres via NUC as Roon Core, AQ Switch SE, Allo DigiOne Signature as Roon Bridge, LP DAT RS 05 with Femto clock, Vio DAC 850, Niimbus HPA US 4+, KS Digital B-88 and a pair of C-55, most cabling from Violectric) sound quality has improved unbelievably: wide soundstage, precise positioning, tight definition of highs to lows - I’ve come as close to natural sound as ever before (I play the piano and clarinet). I listened to Kraftwerk, Gary Clark Jr., Mozart Clarinet Concert in A-Major (my benchmark) and Mozart’s Piano Sonatas. I haven’t even started to listen with my Hifiman HEX SE because I’m so in love with the excellent sound thru my mid-fi speakers. My god, what a temptation!


Can you further compare V280 with Niimbus? Like bass, mids comparison.


----------



## reklov

The most obvious difference is a strong, well defined bass and sub-bass. Mids and highs are also better, it results in a very clear separation of instruments and voices. I was almost shocked by the sound quality improvement thru my speakers. Instruments and voices were precisely positioned, tightly defined and very natural sounding.


----------



## Arniesb

reklov said:


> The most obvious difference is a strong, well defined bass and sub-bass. Mids and highs are also better, it results in a very clear separation of instruments and voices. I was almost shocked by the sound quality improvement thru my speakers. Instruments and voices were precisely positioned, tightly defined and very natural sounding.


Very thanks man, i already regret selling my V280. Wanted more simple setup like Hugo 2, but when i tried it for a few days i already regretted selling V280 cause all these dac/amp combos have mediocre amps. Well time to save up for Niimbus. Increase in details, mids and highs is exactly what was slightly below perfect on Violectric units.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Interesting stack there reklov. 

The upcoming Niimbus DACs actually replace both the RS05 and the DAC itself of course.


----------



## reklov

Fegefeuer said:


> Interesting stack there reklov.
> 
> The upcoming Niimbus DACs actually replace both the RS05 and the DAC itself of course.


Do you have any news besides what Fried Reim has written in one of his latest posts? I was too excited about receiving my new HPA that I forgot to interview him about his upcoming DAC when I was at his company in Konstanz.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Have to gather a bit more info myself and then I'll create a thread. Also, there is the High End Show in Munich next month where it will be shown.


----------



## lithiumnk

Has anyone compared Niimbus and Luxman P-750u amps ? They are in the same price bracket.


----------



## robi20064

Are you considering an option for a silver faceplate anytime soon?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Hifistatement posted a nice collection of photos from the High End Show. You can also see the DAC US 8+ and one of Fried's pure silver cables.

https://www.hifistatement.net/event/item/2527-high-end-2019-messerundgang-mit-helmut-baumgartner


----------



## SteveM324

Fegefeuer said:


> Hifistatement posted a nice collection of photos from the High End Show. You can also see the DAC US 8+ and one of Fried's pure silver cables.
> 
> https://www.hifistatement.net/event/item/2527-high-end-2019-messerundgang-mit-helmut-baumgartner


----------



## SteveM324

Has anyone used the US4+ as a preamp in a speaker based system?  If so, please let me know how it's worked for you in that capacity.   Thanks!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Fegefeuer said:


> Hifistatement posted a nice collection of photos from the High End Show. You can also see the DAC US 8+ and one of Fried's pure silver cables.
> 
> https://www.hifistatement.net/event/item/2527-high-end-2019-messerundgang-mit-helmut-baumgartner


I bet that sounds absolutely wicked!


----------



## project86

SteveM324 said:


> Has anyone used the US4+ as a preamp in a speaker based system?  If so, please let me know how it's worked for you in that capacity.   Thanks!



I have, and it does a superb job. The system was a ModWright UDP-205 player, out to the Niimbus, feeding Merrill Audio Thor monoblocks which drive Usher Dancer Mini-One DMD speakers. The modified Oppo _can_ handle volume controls directly but the system sounds quite a bit better with the Niimbus in place. Definitely more resolving at low volumes, and more dynamic/visceral overall.


----------



## SteveM324

project86 said:


> I have, and it does a superb job. The system was a ModWright UDP-205 player, out to the Niimbus, feeding Merrill Audio Thor monoblocks which drive Usher Dancer Mini-One DMD speakers. The modified Oppo _can_ handle volume controls directly but the system sounds quite a bit better with the Niimbus in place. Definitely more resolving at low volumes, and more dynamic/visceral overall.



Thank you!  I always use a preamp in my speaker based systems even though my Bricasti DAC has a volume control.  My experience is that a great preamp adds dynamics and life to a speaker based system.  I was asking because my next headphone amp may serve double duty as a preamp in a speaker based system.


----------



## project86

Yes, I'm in the same boat as you and would not hesitate to use the Niimbus in this way. It's up there with my Pass Labs HPA-1 as far as "headphone amps which double as superb preamps".


----------



## ken6217

I received my US4+ today. It definitely looks much better than the pictures. It looks really nice.

I was hoping someone could answer a few questions. 

I currently have a V281 which I have had for a couple of years. I started off by setting the pre gain settings to the same as my V281. I was surprised though that the pre-gain settings are much different than with he V281. I usually play music at about 11:00 on the V281 at *-6 *pre gain. When I play music on the Niimbus, to get the same approximate volume as there V281 setting I have to be at about 1:00 with a pre gain of *+6. *Does this sound right? Btw, my DAC has 4 volts output.

I was curious too if the gain setting will affect the sound quality. I'm asking because setting the V281 from -12 to -6 made the amp sound so much better. The soundstage vastly improved.

Are the output gain setting non functional since I'm using only headphones?

What is Pre / Post Fader? Do I need to play with this?

Thanks!


----------



## JeffMann

ken6217 said:


> I received my US4+ today. It definitely looks much better than the pictures. It looks really nice.
> 
> I was hoping someone could answer a few questions.
> 
> ...



As an owner of the V281 and US4+, I am not surprised that you have to set the pre-gain higher with the US4+ because it has an amplification gain value of -4db (unbalanced) and +2db (balanced) while the V281 has an amplification gain value of +8db (unbalanced) and +14db (balanced).

I set my US4+'s  pre-gain so that the volume control is mainly between 10 o'clock and 2 o'clock at my preferred volume listening level. If the volume control is mainly located at less than 10 o'clock, then I decrease the pre-gain, and if the volume control is mainly located at more than 2 o'clock, then I increase the pre-gain. I have not found that there is any significant difference in sound quality if the pre-gain is reasonably set to avoid the two extreme scenarios.

The output gain setting is not used if you only use headphones, and if you do not use the US4+ as a pre-amplifier.

Jeff.


----------



## Fegefeuer

pre/post fader defines if you want a fixed or variable line output. If you just want a passthrough then choose pre fader. If you want to control the volume of your active speakers or power amp then choose post fader.


----------



## ken6217 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks for your comments.

I am using the Niimbus just as a headphone am only. Not as a preamp. The input is coming from my DAC which has no volume control. Which should I choose for pre/post fader? I want to full output of the DAC and will control the headphone volume with the Niimbus.

Or to put it simpler, I have no idea what pre/post fader is and does. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Gomiki (Nov 20, 2019)

That configuration only affects the line outputs, if you only use headphones, it is indifferent, better leave it in Post-Fader, for one day you connects it to a power amplifier and you do not want the cat to jump through the window as soon as you press play


----------



## S Crowther

I have V281. I use it as headphone amp.
Is there any point in getting the Niimbus?


----------



## ken6217

I may be in the minority here, but I have the V281, and tried the Nimbus in my home for two weeks. I sent it back. The V81 is much more musical and fun to listen to. The Niimbus May have more power, but the V281 has plenty of power for basically any headphone and it’s more musical.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

S Crowther said:


> I have V281. I use it as headphone amp.
> Is there any point in getting the Niimbus?


I got the Niimbus a few weeks ago but haven’t had a chance to listen to it too much. Still I think it’s much better than the V281. There’s a tactile quality to the music that I haven’t heard from any other amp and it has a bit more airiness and detail than the V281, while maintaining that amps’ great low-end grip and drive. Listening to the Niimbus with my Utopias especially was hands down the best I’ve ever heard music sound from a headphone amp, and the Niimbus pushed the soundstage of those headphones to dimensions I didn’t know they were capable of! But the V281 is still one of the top solid state amps on the market. You can’t go wrong either way. Also, what dac are you using? That could be a much cheaper upgrade that would yield significant results.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I have been listening to the US4+ in the last few months and also compared it to the V281. Here is a quote of a few impressions I wrote some time ago. I will write a good amount more once I have enough time as I'm a bit busy in the many next weeks..
The US4+ is a good leap from the V281. Refined is not an adequate substititute to explain the differences in short. There is more to it than just better micro/macro dynamics or (micro)details. Yes, the bass is indeed spectacular as mentioned. The US4's effortlessness down low is addictive. 
It simply thunders, slams, batters, breaches, stomps, crushes and never blinks while doing it. It's not hyperactive as in forced. It can be hyperactive if warranted and a force upon you for the same reason.

Aside from all that what stood out to me was  the drive behind it. The flowing character that heavily defined to me why it turned out so good. (More in the quote) 

It's especially great with both the HD 800 and the HD 650. Almost scary on the latter. Made me doubt quite a few headphone purchases. Thank god for the bass "rolloff" is a thought I had to battle with quite a few times at the beginning. On the US4+ the HD 650 naturally rolls off where it simply can't sustain anymore. I can make out 20Hz on it. Sure, not with the control and ultra low distortion of an Audeze or Hifiman etc. We all know that.

Yet still, not far from it up to where it rolls off it's a super magnificient experience. I never heard the HD 650 so good, so dense, dynamic, tight, controlled yet also effortlessly vivid and soulful. 
Same for the HD 800. 

More about headphones and the US4+ some time later. 




Fegefeuer said:


> It will take a few weeks until I can give you more info in how the Niimbus ascends from the V281 but from tonality alone the Niimbus distinguishes itself as being more liquid unlike the more square V281 and is overall more refined, especially in the treble and bass. The amazing feat of the US4+ is how it can be both powerful, visceral, hard hitting and yet effortless and composed at all times, especially in the treble. I never heard the HD 800 so good before (on a solid state) and so detached from its reputation of being dry and square.
> 
> Now the HD800 was great and powerful from the V281 already of course, sure: Extension to both sides, fast, tactile transients, grand soundstage great punch and kick which the HD800 can do very well.
> The *US4+ goes further than here* though and this is where the *key difference* comes into play. I could talk about bass lines, breath, the smacking of lips and the tiniest details but that's something for another time. *Let me just mention the most important feat that the US4+ brings to the table*:
> ...





Fegefeuer said:


> Anyway, being a refined V281 is too simple of a description, it could serve as a warning though not to expect universes in difference. There's a saying by Voltaire though: "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien" meaning the best is the enemy of good and it never applied so well like here. Most of the users that are still active in this thread have their V281 for years and hold it very dear for its qualities:
> 
> The V281 has a very black background, strong macro- and microdynamics, gets you involved with the music and invites you deep into it. It's the tiniest differences, refinements and the very drive of the US4+ where the differences are. Where the V281 simply wants to punch through by all means, the US4+ knows how to conserve its energy and use of it through better technique.
> .



System synergy is very important, not only for technicalities. 

For instance the Gungnir Multibit B with the V281 has more slam than the Bifrost 2 could ever manage. The Bifrost 2 is no slouch either and a sidegrade in most cases but it doesn't reach the same macrodynamism for instance.
The former pairing is colder however, more bleached, more technical. The V281's technical strengths synergize with the Gungnir's strengths (macrodynamics, staging, imaging) but their tonality also teams up, for the good and worse. The pairing is lively, slamming, (both micro and macro, but especially macro)dynamic, letting you dive very deep into the music and bombarding you with (micro)details. The staging is immense. However it's also colder, less saturated and is brighter than the other pairing. 

A friend of mine didn't like it, he found it hyperactive (Gungnir is a special case of transients) and cold. Not cold as in sterile, soulless or boring. A few months later he came by again and found the Bifrost 2 much better to his liking while I kinda missed the Gungnir's popping and slamming or let's say: it's liveliness. The Bifrost 2 counters with Farbenfreude. It's tonally more inviting, very slightly  more "colorful" but decisively so. I'd pair the V281 with the BF2 and the US4+ with the Gungnir. Yet I'd also recommend the Gungnir with both if it fits preferences. It can go many ways.

Overall both V281 and US4's require DACs who are very strong in technicalities since they "scale" a lot and then you have to put thoughts onto the tonality side. What both don't like is mushy, warm, tame DACs.


----------



## ken6217

We all have different musical tastes and how we like to hear music, but if anything is a big leap, it’s your characterization of the Niimbus versus the V281.


----------



## Fegefeuer

yeah, it definitely is a big leap over a simple "more musical".


----------



## Arniesb

Fegefeuer said:


> I have been listening to the US4+ in the last few months and also compared it to the V281. Here is a quote of a few impressions I wrote some time ago. I will write a good amount more once I have enough time as I'm a bit busy in the many next weeks..
> The US4+ is a good leap from the V281. Refined is not an adequate substititute to explain the differences in short. There is more to it than just better micro/macro dynamics or (micro)details. Yes, the bass is indeed spectacular as mentioned. The US4's effortlessness down low is addictive.
> It simply thunders, slams, batters, breaches, stomps, crushes and never blinks while doing it. It's not hyperactive as in forced. It can be hyperactive if warranted and a force upon you for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Yeah... Violectric i had sounded terrible with syrupy dac and much better with dacs that are transparent.


----------



## ken6217

Fegefeuer said:


> yeah, it definitely is a big leap over a simple "more musical".



More than just more musical. Of course is t musical what it’s all about? 

Bottom line is I owned and sent it back. 

Don’t get too uptight. The Niimbus isn’t your chick.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The term musical doesn't help anybody. It's ill-defined and downright lazy. You haven't even mentioned your chain so that we have a reference and see where you're coming from.

And now you're just trying to defend your lazy attempt with projection. It works both ways: Just enjoy your V281. It's still a fantastic amp.


----------



## ken6217

I think we all know what musical means. Just like we all know what thin, bright, clinical, analytical, warm, full bodIed, layered, etc. etc. means.

We can all argue which amp we like better, but it’s ridiculous that the Niimbus cost double a V281. The cost of the Niimbus is absolutely obscene for a solid state headphone amp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yes, it's indeed not cheap at all but it's in good company. Not every market is for everyone. I'm not part of that club either. Value is an endless debate, 

However:

I don't get one part of the argument: Where is the correlation between SS amps and having to be naturally cheap or cheaper? What's the basis for this? Is that a hint at tube amps? If yes, on what basis?


----------



## Arniesb

ken6217 said:


> I think we all know what musical means. Just like we all know what thin, bright, clinical, analytical, warm, full bodIed, layered, etc. etc. means.
> 
> We can all argue which amp we like better, but it’s ridiculous that the Niimbus cost double a V281. The cost of the Niimbus is absolutely obscene for a solid state headphone amp.


Yeah it makes no sense, especially when i heard a lot people saying that Headamp gsx mini + Brooklyn dac beaten Niimbus + Hugo tt2 easily at comparisons.
Anyway i would like to hear both live. Would be nice to visit Canjam.


----------



## roskodan

A picture is worth a thousand words.






Just saying.


----------



## ken6217

roskodan said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.



Why, do you have the price list of the parts too?


----------



## roskodan

don't you get it?


----------



## ken6217

Fegefeuer said:


> Yes, it's indeed not cheap at all but it's in good company. Not every market is for everyone. I'm not part of that club either. Value is an endless debate,
> 
> However:
> 
> I don't get one part of the argument: Where is the correlation between SS amps and having to be naturally cheap or cheaper? What's the basis for this? Is that a hint at tube amps? If yes, on what basis?



I retract that about solid state versus tube. 

Believe me, I wanted to to like the amp. I purchased it. However every time I listened to it, I did not get the same opinion as others on its sound. 

It has nothing to do with the cost as far as why I got rid of it. I recently got a Simaudio speaker amp which is almost double the price of the Niimbus for my Abyss 1266 headphones. I’m using female 4 pin XLR to banana plug adapter.


----------



## ken6217

roskodan said:


> don't you get it?



Nope. Explain it to me. Also please give me a price list with each part.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Oh, I'm fine with you not liking it or not finding it worthy for the price or at all. I just didn't like the condescension when you instead could have had laid out a bit in detail on what you didn't like or why you didn't like it. That's all.


----------



## roskodan

ken6217 said:


> Nope. Explain it to me. Also please give me a price list with each part.



Either u get it, or u don't.


----------



## ken6217

Fegefeuer said:


> Oh, I'm fine with you not liking it or not finding it worthy for the price or at all. I just didn't like the condescension when you instead could have had laid out a bit in detail on what you didn't like or why you didn't like it. That's all.



Sorry about that.


----------



## ken6217

roskodan said:


> Either u get it, or u don't.



Then explain it. I assume you can’t.


----------



## roskodan

Everybody gets it but you, try harder i guess...


----------



## ken6217 (Jan 23, 2020)

I know what you’re saying. Unfortunately you don’t.  So give me the price justification. So go back and answer my first question. Give me the parts list and the cost, and how this is twice the price of the V281.


----------



## roskodan

Little hint, the left one is the Niimbus while the right one is the v200.


----------



## ken6217

Showing me the internals of 2 amps is not answering the question.

Your reply is just a fanboy response.


----------



## roskodan

Is that you, Kanye?


----------



## S Crowther

Malcolm Riverside said:


> I got the Niimbus a few weeks ago but haven’t had a chance to listen to it too much. Still I think it’s much better than the V281. There’s a tactile quality to the music that I haven’t heard from any other amp and it has a bit more airiness and detail than the V281, while maintaining that amps’ great low-end grip and drive. Listening to the Niimbus with my Utopias especially was hands down the best I’ve ever heard music sound from a headphone amp, and the Niimbus pushed the soundstage of those headphones to dimensions I didn’t know they were capable of! But the V281 is still one of the top solid state amps on the market. You can’t go wrong either way. Also, what dac are you using? That could be a much cheaper upgrade that would yield significant results.


Denafrips Terminator.


----------



## phonomat

roskodan said:


> Everybody gets it but you, try harder i guess...



I don't!


----------



## ken6217

phonomat said:


> I don't!



Don’t feed the trolls.


----------



## phonomat

ken6217 said:


> Don’t feed the trolls.


I don't!


----------



## roskodan

I guess readers get the reviewers they deserve. Asking the wrong questions, getting to the wrong conclusions.


----------



## zorilon

Has anyone compared this to HeadAmp GS-X mini?


----------



## project86

Sorry, haven't heard that one yet.


----------



## zorilon (Feb 18, 2020)

Can anyone show me a picture with the remote control of Niimbus US4+ ? It seems that I can’t find one anywhere.


----------



## project86

Mine is packed away somewhere but I'll see if I can dig it out.


----------



## Fegefeuer (Feb 19, 2020)

Made a quick one with the smartphone


----------



## zorilon

Fegefeuer said:


> Made a quick one with the smartphone


It seems to be all metal


----------



## ChijiroKuro

Greetings from Spain.
It looks like an exceptional machine. Has anyone been able to compare it with a Moon 430HA? with Audeze LCD-4 as a reference.

Thanks in advance.
C.K.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Look here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/niimbus-audio-us4.23258/reviews


----------



## zorilon

So I received my Niimbus US4, 3 days ago. 
First impression is that this amp drives my Hifiman Susvara excellent in terms of power. Overall the sound is hi fi, a little V shaped. Very good soundstage, detail retrieval is great and texture of music is palpable as some mentioned.
I only have the complaint that is not as musical as Violectric V280 was. The vocals have a little zing that don’t let me enjoy music fully.
This amp has now around 50 h burn in. How many hours of burn it needs to have in order to sound best? 
Will the high trable and zing go away?


----------



## Fegefeuer

What's your full chain?


----------



## zorilon

Fegefeuer said:


> What's your full chain?


MacBook Pro with Audirvana - Holo Spring KTN NOS DAC - Niimbus US4 - Hifiman Susvara. Already the DAC is polite in the high region.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I never heard your DAC unfortunately but i believe you. There was another user who went back to the V281 because he felt similarly as you, though with a different take. It's really interesting because another guy on another forum actually called the US4+ very rolled off. The US4+ to me is more revealing to sources than the V281. Gear matching is thus more important. Susvara is my favorite headphone which I (will) never own.

Is your DAC always on or do you shut it off after listening to music? All Schiit Multibit DACs for instance are better left on, always. Else they are rougher, sharper. From the first powerup they take a few days to reach thermal equilibrium. Yggdrasil is the worst offender. This is important for all R2R DACs. 

Do you have another input or source other than USB to test it? For instance a Raspberry PI system or similar? I have Gen5 on the Yggdrasil, Unison on the Bifrost, Xmos on the RS06. I avoid all USB except on the Bifrost 2 since that one gives a slight hint of warmth, an almost tubey experience. Gen 5 and Xmos are less refined and sharper, I use AES in both cases. 

I find the refinement of the highs that the US4+ brings along generally better. The V281 in comparison is zippy and more sharp up top, a bit drier. US4+ is more liquid to me. 
I have 3 DACs with me right now. An Yggdrasil V1, Bifrost 2 and the RS06. Used to own the Gungnir Multibit B. Based on my experience I'd pair every warm DAC with the V281 and all others with the US4+, thus:

Gungnir B (coolest tonality) -> US4+
Yggdrasil v1 (similar) -> US4+
Bifrost 2 (warmer) -> US4+ and V281
RS06 (warmest) -> V281, never with the US4+.

The only conclusion I can take from all this is that gear matching is very important.

If you can try other inputs, use the DAC in "always on" mode and see what changes it brings, it would be nice. Else I have no other idea. Then it's either back to the V280 
or I recommend patience, because there are interesting times ahead.


----------



## zorilon (Feb 28, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> I never heard your DAC unfortunately but i believe you. There was another user who went back to the V281 because he felt similarly as you, though with a different take. It's really interesting because another guy on another forum actually called the US4+ very rolled off. The US4+ to me is more revealing to sources than the V281. Gear matching is thus more important. Susvara is my favorite headphone which I (will) never own.
> 
> Is your DAC always on or do you shut it off after listening to music? All Schiit Multibit DACs for instance are better left on, always. Else they are rougher, sharper. From the first powerup they take a few days to reach thermal equilibrium. Yggdrasil is the worst offender. This is important for all R2R DACs.
> 
> ...


Yes, I keep the Holo on all the time. I know this from my Yggdrasil analog 1 and 2 that I had years ago. The thing is with Holo Spring and good amps like V280, I was amazed by the naturalness of the timbre that NOS is given. Entertaining the Niimbus US4 in the chain was like switching to a regular DAC, very detailed but with a edgy midrange. I think most of the people here like this sound but I find it fatiguing.
If I could get the Niimbus imaging, details, black background, texture and the V280 tonality, that will be the perfect amp for me.
I am thinking to contact Fried to see if this could be achieved by changing the opamps in Niimbus with dose from V280-V281.
Thanks for the advice regarding being patience, it is always a virtue in this hobby but the hardest thing to do!


----------



## Arniesb

zorilon said:


> Yes, I keep the Holo on all the time. I know this from my Yggdrasil analog 1 and 2 that I had years ago. The thing is with Holo Spring and good amps like V280, I was amazed by the naturalness of the timbre that NOS is given. Entertaining the Niimbus US4 in the chain was like switching to a regular DAC, very detailed but with a edgy midrange. I think most of the people here like this sound but I find it fatiguing.
> If I could get the Niimbus imaging, details, black background, texture and the V280 tonality, that will be the perfect amp for me.
> I am thinking to contact Fried to see if this could be achieved by changing the opamps in Niimbus with dose from V280-V281.
> Thanks for the advice regarding being patience, it is always a virtue in this hobby but the hardest thing to do!


Looks like you want coloration in your setup. Try tubes or copper cables.


----------



## roskodan (Feb 28, 2020)

@zorilon  the amp section is the same in design and components, since the v200, in every model. Try playing with the gain settings, the v280 has more gain (power) by default.

v280 (+2 dB unbal. / +8 dB bal) VS US4 (-4 dB unbal / +2 dB bal)


----------



## zorilon (Mar 2, 2020)

Well, after more then 80 hours of burn-in, this amp makes the music just flow around me. With Susvara it has an extremely good effect of out of your head sound. It is effortless and now the tonality is very balanced.

I changed the gain settings a lot and find that for me the best is +6 dB. When using +12 or +18, the sound was a little V-shaped.

I have 15 years of audiophile headphone experience but every time I listen to this amp + Susvara I am amazed and can’t believe this kind of sonic performance is possible from a pair of headphones. The instrument separation and 3D space that this amp is creating are remarkable.
I always thought these attributes are done by the DAC in a chain but the amp is so much more important.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Was using +6 as well, worked for all my headphones. HD 800, HE-6, HD 650 etc. Susvara is out of my reach unfortunately.


----------



## bluenight (Mar 2, 2020)

Without


zorilon said:


> Yes, I keep the Holo on all the time. I know this from my Yggdrasil analog 1 and 2 that I had years ago. The thing is with Holo Spring and good amps like V280, I was amazed by the naturalness of the timbre that NOS is given. Entertaining the Niimbus US4 in the chain was like switching to a regular DAC, very detailed but with a edgy midrange. I think most of the people here like this sound but I find it fatiguing.
> If I could get the Niimbus imaging, details, black background, texture and the V280 tonality, that will be the perfect amp for me.
> I am thinking to contact Fried to see if this could be achieved by changing the opamps in Niimbus with dose from V280-V281.
> Thanks for the advice regarding being patience, it is always a virtue in this hobby but the hardest thing to do!


Without wanting to start a heated debate so take this advice or not i know some people say it cant make a difference but i hear it myself.

I Had a a little to bright system but i swaped all mine generic cat5e utp ethernet cables to supra cat 8 and i am not that bothered anymore with the brightness and it has a fuller more refined sound and not as flat sounding. Bad sibilant recordings cant be compleatly saved but they are more tolarable. Also the most importent improvement with this cable is the better joy and musicality it brings imho. Not the most blackest background compared to more pricey audiophile ethernet cables people say.

This cable is known to sound smooth.
https://audiobacon.net/2017/05/31/s...-an-amazing-spotify-and-tidal-experience/amp/


----------



## saudio7

Niimbus is better then Trilogy 933 when it comes to the sound-stage presentation or details retrieval, bass extension and presentation is on similar level of quality. Really nice amp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

What DAC are you using with it?


----------



## saudio7

Dave via Tellurium Q XLR.


Fegefeuer said:


> What DAC are you using with it?


----------



## saudio7 (Mar 21, 2020)

Question to the owners of Niimbus US4+ or to Lake People, is this noise from volume control system resolved?
On the demo unit which I tried it was unfortunately present, but this was probably old unit.


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone done or seen a comparative review of the Niimbus US4+ and the Benchmark HPA4 somewhere?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Maybe @AlanYWM has more impressions to share


----------



## rgs9200m

I have now been using the Niimbus for about a year and a half and I really love the sound. It took some time to break in but now it's just full of gobs of detail with a great balance of liquidity and definition. It's fast and transparent and sweet too, without harshness or grain.

And the bass is very tuneful with grand-canyon depth with no hangover.
It's not a shrill amp (thank goodness) and has crystalline natural highs. Vocals sound very real with lots of character.
Subjectively, it's just great for listening to popular music without being aggressive or fatiguing. And having a system that can manage to provide fatigue-free sound while maintaining detail and insight is the holy grail to me.

The only negative is the sometimes noisy volume control if you are too rough with it, but to me it's a small price to pay for this sound (and the 128 steps provide essentially continuous control with the sound of a stepper, so it's the best of both worlds).
I've figured out  by trial and error how to avoid the noise while adjusting the volume by not moving the dial too slowly. 
But again, this is a small flaw for the really grand sound.

My main go-to headphone is the Meze Empyrean. The source is a Chord Dave and a balanced pair of Stealth Indra ICs.


----------



## rgs9200m (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JeffMann

rgs9200m said:


> I have now been using the Niimbus for about a year and a half and I really love the sound. It took some time to break in but now it's just full of gobs of detail with a great balance of liquidity and definition. It's fast and transparent and sweet too, without harshness or grain.
> 
> And the bass is very tuneful with grand-canyon depth with no hangover.
> It's not a shrill amp (thank goodness) and has crystalline natural highs. Vocals sound very real with lots of character.
> ...



I think that the amp is subjectively wonderful for classical music and opera, and not only popular music. I get the same great sound quality results with my Susvara headphone.

I can only avoid the noise accompanying changes in the volume control knob's position by using the remote control and by avoiding moving the volume control knob manually.

Jeff.


----------



## rgs9200m

Yep, the Susvara is also excellent with it (and it needs this kind of power). And so is the LCD4 (which benefits from the control) and the Utopia (which avoids searing highs with the Niimbus).


----------



## rgs9200m

If you can spring for it, a Lazuli Reference headphone cable is the ultimate cure to fatiguing highs (IMHO).


----------



## Fegefeuer

The artefacts with the volume control never bothered me. What bothered me was the overshoot of the V281 relais when using sensitive headphones like the TH-900. Glad that got improved. 

What people should note with the US4+ is its departure from the V281's signature with its inherent "inner warmth". I think that can be the sole deciding factor for some as that signature became quite popular. However side from that the technicalities made a great jump. The first trait to notice will be improved bass (and macro in general)dynamics, slam and sustain. Then the finer treble, the overall more transparent presentation and how transients got more tactile yet not as square as the V281, the improved microdynamics that let you "feel" the music or connect with it. The liquidity and the flow is a thing you will notice over time and will appreciate it so much. It just makes music going and going and going. 

How the V5XX will place itself between the US4+ and the V281 remains to be seen. From the technicalities standpoint it goes towards the US4+.


----------



## rgs9200m (Jul 8, 2020)

I got tired of fussing with tubes so I bought the Niimbus. I am very happy with it. I very much like the liquidity and organic nature of the sound, along with the transparent and solid bass. In the past, I had a Luxman P1U and a GSX2 and a Headroom Max (all solid state amps).

 I find the Niimbus more pleasing and, for lack of a better word, tube-like. When I listen, the terms sweet, continuous, bloom, glow, inner-light, and solidity come to mind.

(I also used a high-end Rudistor amp --an RP010B that I still own-- which I liked a lot, but the Niimbus is a worthy successor and superior, with more control and less glare and more control. I liked it because it also had tube-like qualities.)

So with the Niimbus, I am off the amp merry-go-round and staying with it for the foreseeable future. I listen and simply do not question its sound. It is simply musical and enjoyable.


----------



## rgs9200m (Jul 26, 2020)

I also want to say that the LCD4 matches very well with the Niimbus. It has spectacular full size images of all musical objects that may be uniquely good in the headphone world (at least what I have heard). I am kind of addicted now to this match-up.

The LCD4 is hard to drive, but the Niimbus has no problem driving it to any level with authority.
I can't get over how 3D vocals and instruments sound, full of inner detail. And the images are really detached from the drivers but are nicely anchored in some way that seems like a believable natural space.

The LCD4 always had these qualities somewhat, but it has reached new heights with the Niimbus, so there is some sort of synergy going on here, at least subjectively to my ears.

So I just wanted to report on my good results. I have a new love for my LCD4.
I have not seen any other impressions written on this combination (Niimbus+LCD4 or any Audeze), so I just wanted to report my findings. Thanks.

Note: my other favorite pairing with the LCD4 (and previously the LCD3-fazor)  was my Ray Samuels B52 amp (that I'm not using for a while), and, from memory,
the Niimbus really matches that full tube bloom and robust sound and sweet treble with a great bass foundation. But the Niimbus has great control and grip on the lower mids and bass, along with very fine bass detail and speed.


----------



## sahmen (Jul 26, 2020)

rgs9200m said:


> I also want to say that the LCD4 matches very well with the Niimbus. It has spectacular full size images of all musical objects that may be uniquely good in the headphone world (at least what I have heard). I am kind of addicted now to this match-up.
> 
> The LCD4 is hard to drive, but the Niimbus has no problem driving it to any level with authority.
> I can't get over how 3D vocals and instruments sound, full of inner detail. And the images are really detached from the drivers but are nicely anchored in some way that seems like a believable natural space.
> ...


Nice reviews, but now you've gone and made the Niimbus US4+ even more irresistible... Personally, I appreciate it, however,  since I started reading about the Niimbus, I see the jealous frown on my v281, which I have had for 4 years, getting more ugly and pronounced with each passing minute, while my wallet also keeps giving me dirty looks, and finding new places to duck and hide when it sees me coming...  So far, only my LCD and Hifiman cans seem excited, and eager (I'd say even impatient) to meet a new member of the household called Niimbus,  but the wallet is threatening to stop cooperating with me and go on strike...  Most important of all, I do not completely enjoy seeing my v281 looking and acting more and more like a deserted widow everyday, when I am still alive.. I will positively say that this is a house in discord, and I blame it all on Niimbus...

....


But it is all good... I think that Fried should be proud.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

rgs9200m said:


> I also want to say that the LCD4 matches very well with the Niimbus. It has spectacular full size images of all musical objects that may be uniquely good in the headphone world (at least what I have heard). I am kind of addicted now to this match-up.
> 
> The LCD4 is hard to drive, but the Niimbus has no problem driving it to any level with authority.
> I can't get over how 3D vocals and instruments sound, full of inner detail. And the images are really detached from the drivers but are nicely anchored in some way that seems like a believable natural space.
> ...


Very nicely put. I had been thinking of replacing my LCD-4s until I got the Niimbus and now they aren’t going anywhere! And you phrased very well the feeling I’d had about how much the Niimbus enhanced the soundstage and imaging of the LCD-4 (not two of this headphone’s strong points w/most amps) while retaining its dynamic character and satisfying low end. I‘ve found similar results with my Utopia and the Stellia I recently picked up as well. I do feel like part of what you pay for with the Niimbus is a level of peace of mind that all your headphones will sound at or close to their best from it, and you’d have to pay a ton to find even a tube amp that will equal or surpass it—including with high impedance dynamic headphones—which is a real feat of engineering and design.


----------



## ken6217

sahmen said:


> Nice reviews, but now you've gone and made the Niimbus US4+ even more irresistible... Personally, I appreciate it, however,  since I started reading about the Niimbus, I see the jealous frown on my v281, which I have had for 4 years, getting more ugly pronounced with each passing minute, while my wallet also keeps giving me dirty looks, and finding new places to duck and hide when it sees me coming...  So far, only my LCD and Hifiman cans seem excited, and eager (I'd say even impatient) to meet a new member of the household called Niimbus,  but the wallet is threatening to stop cooperating with me and go on strike...  Most important of all, I not completely enjoy seeing my v281 looking and acting more and more like a deserted widow everyday, when I am still alive.. I will positively say that this is a house in discord, and I blame it all on Niimbus...
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



I’m not sure if you’re aware but Violectric is putting out a new amp. It’s somewhere between the V281 and the Nimbus. It also has an excellent DAC and it. You can contact Arthur at Power Holdings and he can give you more information on it.


----------



## sahmen

ken6217 said:


> I’m not sure if you’re aware but Violectric is putting out a new amp. It’s somewhere between the V281 and the Nimbus. It also has an excellent DAC and it. You can contact Arthur at Power Holdings and he can give you more information on it.


Yes, I know about the v590, but I'd rather not have the DAC. If they come out with a V5XX without a DAC, that would be something I'd like to look at with a lot interest.


----------



## ken6217

sahmen said:


> Yes, I know about the v590, but I'd rather not have the DAC. If they come out with a V5XX without a DAC, that would be something I'd like to look at with a lot interest.



Actually that’s my opinion as well.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Has anyone had the chance to compare the US4 to Cavalli Liquid Gold?


----------



## Fegefeuer (Jul 28, 2020)

rgs9200m said:


> I also want to say that the LCD4 matches very well with the Niimbus. It has spectacular full size images of all musical objects that may be uniquely good in the headphone world (at least what I have heard). I am kind of addicted now to this match-up.



Could never assess the LCD-4 properly unfortunately. Would love to hear it on the US4+. However I am kinda burned out as I used a lot of different headphones in the recent months to assess this amp. I am ready to compare with the V5XX when it's out. While I haven't found a bad match, here are some notable pairings:

*HE-1000SE*. Kinda overexcited in the (upper) treble which is a bit unfortunate and a bit questionable for a TOTL but other than that quite a (technical) gem. While not slamming like my 4-screw HE-6 and not as hard (tactile) in the transients (like all the later Hifiman with their very slight to stronger softness) the Niimbus makes very sure the HEK SE doesn't miss showing off any of its technical prowess. The bass fundament of the US4+ supports the HEK SE with weight, presence and sustain and adds "physicality" or gravity to the lively, speedy tonal character.

Staging is wide, deep and tall, imaging is generally like all these HEK variants huge in size. The stage is less wide than HEK v2 but within it the HEK SE offers far far better rendering. Sharper, much more distinct. Really stunning how objects are effortlessly calm without blur if you get what I mean. US4+ won't fix the treble, why would it? Either be careful about your music choice or EQ.

*HD 800*: A lot of things have already been said about this headphone. If you cover the metal ring with felt and a bit of the cutout/hole near it you will gain cleaner treble and better imaging through less reflections/cup interactions smearing the time domain. No need for SDR but as usual be careful with your music choice.
I had SDR for a long time but I'm a metal ring guy only now. Imo SDR takes off a bit of the clarity. I'll rather take care of my music choice.

If you're done with that part you get everything the HD 800 can do until physics kick in in the lowest octaves. Easily in my Top 5 of all headphones I ever heard.
US4+ voltage swing is enough for 10 of these so you might as well invite all kind of (micro/macro) dynamic swings and watch the HD 800 dance to the US4's tune. 10 years later this headphone is still TOTL.

*HD 600* A 300 dollar headphone that has better tuning than most TOTL while still delivering in technicalities like dynamics, texturing, details. If you need reset your head/ears and want to know how timbre is "done right" do not pass up on this headphone. I found myself several times listening for hours and hours and only switched to another headphone to watch a movie. I'm a binaural nut since the late 90s when Aureal 3D released etc. and watch my movies with various surround hrtfs and other phones do better here. Other than that I had no reason to switch. What a gem.

Anyway. No need to mod, no need to fear any bass drop/rolloff even though you know it's not their strength. Physics are the limit.
The US4+ pairing is sublime. Natural, flowing, very involving.

If you got money for the US4+, just get yourself the HD 600 too, a balanced cable and be stunned.



Spoiler: HD 600 quick impressions



Got a like a new 600 with absolutely new unused earpads and headpadding for ridiculuosly low price I don't dare to mention the price, especially in regards to the price of my other headphones and what the 600 brings to the table in terms of performance. I'll be remembering the seller and see what I can do for him one day.

Anyway,

I own the JAR 650, a very well modified version of the 650 so the 600 is not a huge departure from it but it has the slightly more energetic and brighter signature that sets itself apart clearly and thus one cannot replace the other.

The 600 is so well known, I don't know if a review makes sense and everybody in this thread who still has one knows its strengths in and out. Very natural timbre, clean and clear mids with absolutely well balanced transitions from mid to treble. At a price tag that puts to shame all other high end headphones. Being a staging and extension addict can lead to questionable purchase decision in the context of the 600 and what it does right or better than most other headphones (timbre, naturality, treble response).

With the setup I have right now it does not lack any extension. Sure it's no HE-6, HEK SE etc. with bass power, sustain, punch, slam down low but I can hear the 20hz tone of the "Low Frequency Response Test" easily. The 10hz part is faint. This at a lesser volume than I hear music. Both with the Niimbus US4+ and the Cavalli Liquid Crimson connected to a Bifrost 2.



*LCD-2 Revision 1 prefazor* The best LCD-2 and also Fried's favorite headphone. No, these are not his.
I personally underestimated them when I heard various models over the years and now again after more than 6 I realize how well they hold up until today. IF you get a good model which was more likely back then until maybe 2016? I don't know. Here is the post where I wrote down mini impressions:



Spoiler: LCD-2 mini impressions



Wow, alright, got a pre-fazor LCD-2 here which comes in beautiful Rosewood matching its (tonal) character if it had a color. Beautiful, finely textured, detailed and rather dark. Had a friend reterminate a Forza cable for them. I'm amazed how good they sound and how they probably got buried under with the thousand (silent) revisions of these and the release of many other headphones that came after these got introduced. Clean bass to the bottom, wonderfully lush vocals.

First thing the transitions between bass, mids and treble are absolutely fine. No pitfalls to stumble into, no annoying peaks or highs that make me squirm or close my eyes. No femal vocal shoutiness, no etch in the treble, no overly sharp or soft attacks. The owner did not lie when he kept them over the course of owning many other revisions and other Audezes like the Classics.

Very well and delicately tuned. Still great on technicalities like cleanliness, (micro/macro) dynamics, though of course a headphone like the Verité, 800 take over in terms of speed, dynamics, detail etc. Technicalities are not everything though, it's why we can go back to "old" headphones which trade off the very latest screaming qualities with great tone and timbre.

I think this and the HE-500 are the ultimate "dreamy" headphones you can get. They do most things simply well and have proper extension for any kind of genres. They are not the best gaming or movie cans as their staging is rather small. If I had to nitpick it's the staging size. I don't care much for it for music though as long they don't give me that spooky voice effect. Haven't heard the LCD-4 properly yet, under home conditions.

All in all a wonderfully romantic headphone that you can listen to for hours and hours and not want to lay them down. They simply do so much right.



There are several more headphones but I can't write everything down now:

6SE, Ananda, Arya, Verité, HE-6, HE-500, 5LE, HE-4, JAR 650, T1, Verum etc etc...

Yes, the US4+ runs the 6's much better than the V281.


----------



## project86

Agree with most of that, and particularly the use of early LCD-2. I have been through nearly a dozen LCD-2 examples before settling on an LCD-2 rev 2 prefazor version that delivered on the Audeze promise... which I heard glimpses of in the earliest models but wasn't fully realized until I picked up this pair. It's amazing how much variation those models had. 

Later Audeze models still had some variation from sample to sample but LCD-2 was wild. 

In any case, they sound beautiful on the Niimbus US4+. Talk about authority, bass impact, dynamics... I hear them very much like you describe the rev1 above.


----------



## sahmen

Fegefeuer said:


> Could never assess the LCD-4 properly unfortunately. Would love to hear it on the US4+. However I am kinda burned out as I used a lot of different headphones in the recent months to assess this amp. I am ready to compare with the V5XX when it's out. While I haven't found a bad match, here are some notable pairings:
> 
> *HE-1000SE*. Kinda overexcited in the (upper) treble which is a bit unfortunate and a bit questionable for a TOTL but other than that quite a (technical) gem. While not slamming like my 4-screw HE-6 and not as hard (tactile) in the transients (like all the later Hifiman with their very slight to stronger softness) the Niimbus makes very sure the HEK SE doesn't miss showing off any of its technical prowess. The bass fundament of the US4+ supports the HEK SE with weight, presence and sustain and adds "physicality" or gravity to the lively, speedy tonal character.
> 
> ...


Regarding the "overexcitement" in the upper regions of the HekSE, I kind of felt the same way when I first got mine, but it sort of tamed itself quite a bit and became less obnoxious with burn-in. Not that it was ever too peaky or sibilant to be off-putting--I am fairly treble sensitive and my tolerance level for any kind of sibilant or harsh treble is pretty low. Which is why I am tempted to ask whether the HekSE unit you were auditioning was new or seasoned and burned in?  Another relevant question is whether you were using the Hifiman stock cable (which I personally placed in the "no-no" department beginning from the time I owned an He-1000v1, and an Edition Xv2, both of which are sold now)...  The third question, which has more to do with the US4+ is how much it is impacted by source components like DACs or highly tweaked and tuned network players or streamers. I agree that this last question is rather vague and sketchy, but I ask because I'm selfishly wondering about the possible synergy between my own DACs, such as fhe Yggy A2 and NOS Morpheus from Cees Ruijtenberg and the US4+ and would welcome any thoughts you might have on the subject. I wonder whether the impact of a particular DAC would depend on how transparent the US4+ is or can be.

If I am asking so many questions, it is because I have been thinking of getting one my amp to end all amp searches, and the US4+ sits among those at the top of the list of candidates. Since I cannot get one to audition before taking the jump, I need to make sure that it checks all my boxes.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The cable I use is a Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC. I never use stock cables for most headphones.
HEK SE is pretty new from the smell and I smelled quite a few Hifiman headphones. Thankfully I don't have a fetish though. 
I'll wait and see how this headphone develops over time. 

Regarding gear matching. It's definitely a harder game now as the US4+ is more transparent and reactive. I have a hard time writing this
but I had to change my XLR connections to low capacitance to match a few things alongside skipping Unison on the BF2 for my Lynx card as the difference was very easy to hear. I had a Yggdrasil v1 here which was kinda a like a enhanced Gungnir B without the blackground and the US4+ had zero issues displaying superior resolution.
You definitely need to up a few games for this amp.

Cees returned to owning Metrum Acoustics. How will his Morpheus be handled now?


----------



## ken6217

Fegefeuer said:


> The cable I use is a Forza Audioworks Noir Hybrid HPC. I never use stock cables for most headphones.
> HEK SE is pretty new from the smell and I smelled quite a few Hifiman headphones. Thankfully I don't have a fetish though.
> I'll wait and see how this headphone develops over time.
> 
> ...



I had an email exchange with Cees, and right now he’s handling both, and will support both. It will be a couple of months before everything shakes out. He told me that when he designed the Morpheus that it would’ve been the next step if he was still at Metrum. I think that him going back will be a big positive for the development of his DAC’s.


----------



## DarginMahkum

sahmen said:


> Has anyone done or seen a comparative review of the Niimbus US4+ and the Benchmark HPA4 somewhere?



That is a question I have, too.  Can anyone comment on HPA4 vs UM4+?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

Anyone experience Nimbus with Phi TC? Or perhaps with Abyss Diana.

The more I read, the more I feel this amp is about accuracy, soundstage, with slight dry and neutral to cool tonality. 

The big plan is to use Bartok as DAC.

Note: From a V281 lover


----------



## Musikfan

DarginMahkum said:


> That is a question I have, too.  Can anyone comment on HPA4 vs UM4+?


Hi, I'd also like to hear any impressions or comparisons between the US4+ and HPA4.  I've narrowed my list to these 2 amps and would love to hear opinions and recommendations.  Thanks very much.


----------



## sqz0914 (Aug 25, 2020)

Musikfan said:


> Hi, I'd also like to hear any impressions or comparisons between the US4+ and HPA4.  I've narrowed my list to these 2 amps and would love to hear opinions and recommendations.  Thanks very much.


HPA4, you mean the latest amplifier from Benchmark? I would say I prefer US4/US4+. I once ordered the HPA4 but returned it after two-day listening. The HPA4 is somewhat too analytical. The image is small and seems to consist of lines. The benefit is that any headphone would sound quite clear but would lose musicality at the same time. The position of the vocal is also a little bit weird. The US4/US4+ sounds similar to V280/V281 but with a bigger soundstage, better imaging, and more details of bass. The music seems to be integrated on US4/US4+ instead of disintegrated on HPA4. The sound of my GS3000e on HPA4 is irritating but on US4/US4+, it is quite controlled and tuned.


----------



## thecrow

zorilon said:


> Well, after more then 80 hours of burn-in, this amp makes the music just flow around me. With Susvara it has an extremely good effect of out of your head sound. It is effortless and now the tonality is very balanced.
> 
> I changed the gain settings a lot and find that for me the best is +6 dB. When using +12 or +18, the sound was a little V-shaped.
> 
> ...


Hi. Can you compare niimbus to v280 (from memory) when using susvara?

i have demoed the susvara and i prefer it with my Taurus over the v280. Though the Taurus still underdrives it when it comes to the bottom end at 2.5 Watts.
i preferried the balance of the Taurus over the v280 for susvaras, but the other way around for lcd4. 
Hence wondering what the niimbus might bring
thanks


----------



## zorilon

thecrow said:


> Hi. Can you compare niimbus to v280 (from memory) when using susvara?
> 
> i have demoed the susvara and i prefer it with my Taurus over the v280. Though the Taurus still underdrives it when it comes to the bottom end at 2.5 Watts.
> i preferried the balance of the Taurus over the v280 for susvaras, but the other way around for lcd4.
> ...


Hi,

Well, from my recall, V280 had a very good bass-sub bass response and sweet highs (a little role of). The timbre was natural that’s why I decided to go with another Lake People amp, the Niimbus US4. In terms of imaging, V280 was not impressive, and the soundstage was not so big.

In comparison, Niimbus has surgically precision imaging, layering and detail, keeping the natural timbre that I liked (I don’t like extra bright, clinical amps). It has a very big and tall soundstage, it is the first amp that make sound coming from Susvara appear vertical not only horizontal (I also tried HeadAmp GSX mini that has flat vertical soundstage). 

I played a little with the different ground settings (ground jumpers) on the Niimbus internal and in my setup it had a big impact. The factory setting gives a very clean sound with very good high extension but bass was not as deep as I like. When switching to “Ground“ on the main board and “Lift” on the XLR, the amp has very good and deep bass and the highs are a little rolled of.
So depending on the preference you can adjust the sound a little (see on the user manual).

Also the amp is very sensitive to different power cords and interconnecting cables. After some adjustments, for my this amp is a match in haven with Susvara and a different animal compared to V280.


----------



## thecrow (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi. At a crossroad. Here’s a bit more detail of where I’m at. Also posted on susvara thread. Any guidance is appreciated


i am contemplating buying the niimbus us4. No chance to demo though. Big investment for me.

i like my v280 with my hekse and utopias. Prefer my empyreans with auralic taurus where the sound is less warm to the v280 (as a comparison). However all three headphones are fine with both, just different.

but when i demoed the susvara recently I definitely preferred the taurus over the v280. On specs the v280 has a bit more power than the taurus (loosely 3 v 2.5 w).

from memory, as i ended up focussing more on the tauru, i think the v280 may have been less open (ie Primarily mids or top end) or too weighted on the bottom end/mids. Again not 100% sure as i easily gravitated to the taurus.

but the susvara needs more power

so i am considering buying the niimbus purely because of the susvaras (and selling v280)

1) how would the niimbus with the susvara compare to the v280 with susvara? Do you think this would suit me?

2) i feel the utopias, hekse and empyreans would all work well with niimbus, but (if I don’t go with the susvara) is it worth spending 3x as much on the niimbus v what i would get for the v280 when only looking at these headphones (ie not susvara)

thanks in advance

@project86 it’s your review (Yet another one after the cayin iha6 that i owned in the past) that has me looking at this direction


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> Hi. At a crossroad. Here’s a bit more detail of where I’m at. Also posted on susvara thread. Any guidance is appreciated
> 
> 
> i am contemplating buying the niimbus us4. No chance to demo though. Big investment for me.
> ...



Have you looked at the V281 replacement. The sound is somewhere between the V281 and the Niimbus. Project86 can offer his thoughts on this as well.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> Have you looked at the V281 replacement. The sound is somewhere between the V281 and the Niimbus. Project86 can offer his thoughts on this as well.


somewhat considered (if still available) but john (project86) highly rated susvara with niimbus.

i’m happy with the v280 with what i have but the susvara temptation has me thinking of the niimbus and other options.

in for a penny, in for a pound


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> somewhat considered (if still available) but john (project86) highly rated susvara with niimbus.
> 
> i’m happy with the v280 with what i have but the susvara temptation has me thinking of the niimbus and other options.
> 
> in for a penny, in for a pound



I think you’re mistaking what I’m talking about for something else. The amp I’m referring to just came out. V590. Maybe send John a PM and ask his opinion. He is, or will be working on a review of it. It’s about $3500.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> I think you’re mistaking what I’m talking about for something else. The amp I’m referring to just came out. V590. Maybe send John a PM and ask his opinion. He is, or will be working on a review of it. It’s about $3500.


Oops. I misread your post.
i did look at the v590.
i think it was in the v590 thread that @project86 stated that the absolute power (i almost wrote brute) causes the niimbus to be the best option for the susvara. With no doubt about it.

so that leads me searching for a few details and views of the sound of the niimbus particularly as i preferred the less warm taurus over the v280 with the susvara as a tease.   I have a metrum hex dac and that adds an analogue flavour  Wondering how that would match with susvara and niimbus. 
bummer that I can’t demo it here in australia as adding the niimbus (and selling other gear) is a wholesale change to my setup. And it’s just the susvara that has me thinking of this move

 cheers


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> Oops. I misread your post.
> i did look at the v590.
> i think it was in the v590 thread that @project86 stated that the absolute power (i almost wrote brute) causes the niimbus to be the best option for the susvara. With no doubt about it.
> 
> ...



I hate to get you to spend more money but you should look at the Morpheus DAC from Sonnet. If you’re not familiar with it, thats a company that Cees, the person at Metrum that designed all of their products started. I sold my Pavane level 3 for this, and it’s half the price. John has an upcoming review of it.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> I hate to get you to spend more money but you should look at the Morpheus DAC from Sonnet. If you’re not familiar with it, thats a company that Cees, the person at Metrum that designed all of their products started. I sold my Pavane level 3 for this, and it’s half the price. John has an upcoming review of it.


Lol
i love my hex dac!!
i have at times fleetingly considered the pavane and then the morpheus but luckily i have not heard them. I can’t imagine a dac being more ideal for me than the hex. Let’s keep it that way for my wallet’s sake. 

from time to time but rarely i see the hex being sold locally in the classfieds for under $2k aud. approx $1500 usd. That is an absolute bargain and there is no way i would sell it for that little. 
the value it gives me is soooo much more

did i mention i like my metrum hex dac?


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> Lol
> i love my hex dac!!
> i have at times fleetingly considered the pavane and then the morpheus but luckily i have not heard them. I can’t imagine a dac being more ideal for me than the hex. Let’s keep it that way for my wallet’s sake.
> 
> ...



That’s great. It’s not easy to not have a wandering eye in this hobby.


----------



## vonBaron

US4 is somewhat similar to GS-X mini sound signature? 
It will be a step forward?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Niimbus is another class, a V590's amp would be a fairer comparison for the V280 but also beats it pretty handily. V590 inherits V281's popular signature to a certain degree unlike the Niimbus so the basis for a comparison is a bit easier but since it's technically closer to the Niimbus you already gain a lot from its traits (bass definition, presence and its "effortlessness", better defined treble, even lower noise) without having to go such a huge price step. Also remember that the V280 most likely should get a successor too, not only the V281 itself.

The Niimbus advantages are inherent from its design and signature, definitely not its raw power alone. I absolutely love its bass detail, control and sustain and how it handles transients. Tactile, palpatable, yet not square or overly sharp.

Susvara is a very very well tuned headphone that needs power, sustain, transparency, detail first before any (counter)matching of its signature, unlike let's say the HE-1000SE which somehow is a overconfident way of creating a HD 800 of today. I like the HE-1000SE better with the V590. V280 should counter it even better but you would miss all the jumps in technicalities.

From a signature standpoint the US4+ is the better match than the V280 (for the Susvara) and along with it you get all the other good stuff that the V280 simply cannot match, also more than enough power for the Susvara. You should expect this of course from the difference in pricing.

btw.: I have a huge dual mono F6 here and the Niimbus has no problems matching it with my 4-screw HE-6's.

I came back from my vacation a few days ago. I will try to get a Susvara loaner somewhere, then I could directly compare both the US4+ and the V590. Can't help you with the V280 though as I don't have acesss to one. After the first many hours with the V590 I decided to abandon the idea of comparing it to the V281.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> Niimbus is another class, a V590's amp would be a fairer comparison for the V280 but also beats it pretty handily. V590 inherits V281's popular signature to a certain degree unlike the Niimbus so the basis for a comparison is a bit easier but since it's technically closer to the Niimbus you already gain a lot from its traits (bass definition, presence and its "effortlessness", better defined treble, even lower noise) without having to go such a huge price step. Also remember that the V280 most likely should get a successor too, not only the V281 itself.
> 
> The Niimbus advantages are inherent from its design and signature, definitely not its raw power alone. I absolutely love its bass detail, control and sustain and how it handles transients. Tactile, palpatable, yet not square or overly sharp.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## zorilon (Sep 5, 2020)

vonBaron said:


> US4 is somewhat similar to GS-X mini sound signature?
> It will be a step forward?


Hi,

Well, they are very good amps. I had them bought for a couple of months driving my Susvara. The most obvious thing when comparing is the difference in instrument focus. The GS-X mini has the focus on the leading instruments, if it is a guitar or vocal, it brings it closer and you can really feel that instrument very clear and dynamic, like physical there. The rest of the effects and lateral instruments are outside the ear and sometimes in the back of the ear. It has a very good 3D effect like a tube amp, midrange and bass are little more emphasized compared to Niimbus.
Niimbus on the other hand has the focus on the lateral instruments and surround effects, and the leading instruments, vocals are perceived a little further. In this regard, the best thing to this amp (Niimbus) is the perceived depth, everything is layered in front and lateral, very good soundstage, the sound layering is a little better than the Mini. Niimbus has a better clarity like it will be best for mastering as a studio equipment and is going a little lower on sub-bass. Also it has very good up and down space perception (maybe it can deliver better current to my Hifiman Susvara because this is the first amp (Niimbus) that makes the sound also perceived tall on Susvara, instruments can be perceived tall, up and down the cup). It is like entering in a room with music around and in front of you, effortless sound. The downside is that sometimes you don’t feel the leading instruments like with the GS-X mini.
When I listen to jazz or piano I like the Mini. When I listen to lofi jazz or modern music I appreciate the studio sound of Niimbus.
This differences are subtle so any of this two can be a TOTL amp.
Niimbus is also more sensitive to cables, source, power chord compared to GS-X mini. I ended up with Niimbus US4 because in my opinion it can drive the Susvara better.


----------



## thecrow

I’m stretching my budget (actually tearing it apart) to buy a us4 particularly with the susvara in mind in the future. 

am i right to think paying another $1200 usd for the us4+ for the volume relay is not really needed and i would better served it putting that money elsewhere in my system? Eg selling one less headphone to fund my susvara or allowing me to keep my v280 or taurus instead?

i’m thinking it might be a nice add on but not that much of an added benefit when i am already selling items to fund my change in my setup

any views?


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> I’m stretching my budget (actually tearing it apart) to buy a us4 particularly with the susvara in mind in the future.
> 
> am i right to think paying another $1200 usd for the us4+ for the volume relay is not really needed and i would better served it putting that money elsewhere in my system? Eg selling one less headphone to fund my susvara or allowing me to keep my v280 or taurus instead?
> 
> ...



You’ll get more for your money using it elsewhere.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> You’ll get more for your money using it elsewhere.


Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## thecrow (Oct 1, 2020)

The us4 is now ordered- hopefully will get here in Australia within next 3-4 weeks.
will report back with impressions - including empyreans, utopias and hekse

biggest single purchase that i have made in this hobby

this all started about 10 years ago looking for eartips for my koss “plug” and then finding headfi and buying the athm50x - which i still think is good value at the price with it’s three cables (from memory )


----------



## Fegefeuer

Congrats. What DAC are you pairing it with? And which headphones are you using?


----------



## thecrow (Oct 1, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Congrats. What DAC are you pairing it with? And which headphones are you using?


Metrum hex dac (nos).
Currently utopias (keeping them), hekse, empyrean, hd800, auteur.
due to @project86 i am buying the us4 with the susvaras in mind. But will have to sell off the auteurs and either the hekse or empyreans if the susvaras will match well for me.
i have not enjoyed my demo of my v280 with susvara so i am hoping the extra power of the us4 will be all that is needed. I preferred the sound of my auralic taurus with the susvara, generally speaking though needing more power again.

the hekse maybe hard to let go as i enjoy them with anything including my iPhoneor ipad on the couch. And the empyreans, though not my number 1 headphone, does offer an alternative sound.
i guess when i get used to the us4 and demo the susvaras with it only then will i know what is best for me to sell

i like my “stable” of headphones but the susvaras, from my demoing, seems to offer a level of transparency that i have not heard on anything else and it totally wows me.

also have a couple of other items that may finance my potential susvara purchase. My v280 and taurus (at least one) will be sold if i end up keeping the us4 which i have not been able to demo

if I hadn’t gone the path of us4 and susvara i was looking at the lcd4 which for me sounded superb with the v280 though the weight was an issue.
i felt the v280 kept the lcd4 highs in check really nicely and allowed it to feature it’s strengths of bottom end and mids

(apologies for the novella)

tl:dr
metrum hex dac.
mostly utopia, hekse, empyrean and maybe susvara


----------



## rmsanger

I will own the nimbus one day when the used market brings prices down significantly.  This is the 2nd best solid state amp for headphones in existence.


----------



## Roasty

rmsanger said:


> I will own the nimbus one day when the used market brings prices down significantly.  This is the 2nd best solid state amp for headphones in existence.



What's the best?


----------



## ken6217

Roasty said:


> What's the best?



You dare ask that question? LOL.


----------



## Roasty

ken6217 said:


> You dare ask that question? LOL.


----------



## rmsanger

Roasty said:


> What's the best?



Oji Special BDI-DC44B G Tune

https://translate.google.com/transl...roducts/BDI-DC44B-GT.html&prev=search&pto=aue


----------



## ken6217

rmsanger said:


> Oji Special BDI-DC44B G Tune
> 
> https://translate.google.com/transl...roducts/BDI-DC44B-GT.html&prev=search&pto=aue



How did it sound in your system?


----------



## Sajid Amit

zorilon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, they are very good amps. I had them bought for a couple of months driving my Susvara. The most obvious thing when comparing is the difference in instrument focus. The GS-X mini has the focus on the leading instruments, if it is a guitar or vocal, it brings it closer and you can really feel that instrument very clear and dynamic, like physical there. The rest of the effects and lateral instruments are outside the ear and sometimes in the back of the ear. It has a very good 3D effect like a tube amp, midrange and bass are little more emphasized compared to Niimbus.
> Niimbus on the other hand has the focus on the lateral instruments and surround effects, and the leading instruments, vocals are perceived a little further. In this regard, the best thing to this amp (Niimbus) is the perceived depth, everything is layered in front and lateral, very good soundstage, the sound layering is a little better than the Mini. Niimbus has a better clarity like it will be best for mastering as a studio equipment and is going a little lower on sub-bass. Also it has very good up and down space perception (maybe it can deliver better current to my Hifiman Susvara because this is the first amp (Niimbus) that makes the sound also perceived tall on Susvara, instruments can be perceived tall, up and down the cup). It is like entering in a room with music around and in front of you, effortless sound. The downside is that sometimes you don’t feel the leading instruments like with the GS-X mini.
> ...


You have a great setup. I have the Hifiman Susvaras, expecting the GSX-mini to reach me anytime, and on the verge of ordering the Holo May Dac. Do you have the Holo Spring 2? How do you like it?


----------



## sahmen

Seems more and more likely that a Niimbus has my name on it. It could be a great match for my morpheus, and I would like to hear them together or at least read the review of a niimbus/morpheus pairing before fully committing to the Niimbus.   But don't say that too loudly, especially anywhere near the Spouse.


----------



## zorilon

Sajid Amit said:


> You have a great setup. I have the Hifiman Susvaras, expecting the GSX-mini to reach me anytime, and on the verge of ordering the Holo May Dac. Do you have the Holo Spring 2? How do you like it?


Hi, yes I have the Holo Spring 2 KTE and I like it a lot. It is something about the tonality of this DAC that I like. In this setup with Niimbus it makes me have goosebumps very easily  . I had the Chord Hugo TT2 but even if it had more technicality, it didn’t had that effect.


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> Seems more and more likely that a Niimbus has my name on it. It could be a great match for my morpheus, and I would like to hear them together or at least read the review of a niimbus/morpheus pairing before fully committing to the Niimbus.   But don't say that too loudly, especially anywhere near the Spouse.


Do it!!! Do it!!! Do it!!!

Niimbus us4 and metrum hex is working well for me. No going back for me now

however i am not sure how much of the sound is been affected by the hex dac, ie how transparent the niimbus is.
i say that as my early impressions are that the hekse and utopia are (maybe) more similar in sound than what i would hear through the v280 and taurus

I now wonder do headphones sound less similar when lesser quality gear is used? mmm....

at the moment after having this for 3 or 4 weeks the hekse is fantastic  Hopefully i will demo a susvara later in the week to compare 

more details and impressions to come


----------



## sahmen

thecrow said:


> Do it!!! Do it!!! Do it!!!
> 
> Niimbus us4 and metrum hex is working well for me. No going back for me now
> 
> ...



This comparison would be particularly interesting because I owned the HekSE before trading it up for the susvara, and I would like to learn about how they fare comparatively on your rig (especially with the niimbus)..

And yes, I also used to have the Hex, which I traded up for the Onyx, which I later traded up for the Morpheus, and I have enjoyed them all... You could say Cees Ruijtenberg has got my number.


----------



## thecrow (Nov 23, 2020)

i hope I don’t repeat myself too much from previous posts of mine

these are my own subjective opinions. Ymmv.

i’ve had the niimbus us4 for a month. Using with metrum hex dac that has an “analogue sound”.

coming from a v280 and auralic taurus. Still have a woo wa2 for my hd800

the us4 deinitely had a black background.
palpable bass and textured music.
No denying it has a similar house sound of lake people/ violectric but this is another level up from v280 and then some.
instrumentation or vocals that may otherwise have been missed in the background come up and get noticed. they don’t dominate but they are less missable. It kind if has me describing the v280 as somewhat veiled in this area. rekatively speaking that is.

so detail is great

i have only demoed the sim by moon 430ha amp a couple of times a few years ago but I’m thinking is this what the moon was supposed to sound like in terms of being reminiscent of a solid speaker sound in tone?

the hekse are fantastic with this amp

the utopias are good but the hekse really shines as there is a good synergy between the us4 and hekse.

i demoed the susvara this week with the us4 and they have now been ordered

as mentioned the hekse shines with this amp and the detail is great but the susvaras are exceptional and the detail is superb and so so natural.
Highlights are piano and vocal and breath and lips opening to sing.
the susvaras imho are driven so well

i have not heard the susvaras with speaker amps or other powerful amps so i can not compare
but they were relatively lacking with the v280 and though i liked the sound with the taurus they were not driven fully enough for the bottom end to be properly driven

as @project86 (i think) has previously written the us4 may not show as much value for money for midfi hps but though it is not inexpensive i have no regrets at all buying it both for use with the hekse and definitely with the upcoming susvara.
and thanks to @project86 for his review of the amp with the susvara and for others that helped with info re whether this was worth going from the v280 to the us4 for the extra cost (roughly 3x the price for me)

my 2c - a very happy camper

my only future personal questions are:
how much will i be using my utopias and is it with trading it in for an lcd4.
i feel that the hekse, utopia and lcd4 are on one level (and all great) but the susvaras here are the next step up. Time will tell


----------



## Roasty

@thecrow nice post!

I would have seriously considered this amp, if there wasn't that curve on the front fascia contouring the volume knob..


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> @thecrow nice post!
> 
> I would have seriously considered this amp, if there wasn't that curve on the front fascia contouring the volume knob..


Serious?


----------



## Roasty

thecrow said:


> Serious?



Yeah.. Odd as it seems, I can't get over that curve.. Lol. I think it would just look a whole lot cleaner without it.


----------



## thecrow

Roasty said:


> Yeah.. Odd as it seems, I can't get over that curve.. Lol. I think it would just look a whole lot cleaner without it.


The silver trim blings a bit.
Veerry niice!!


----------



## Sajid Amit

thecrow said:


> i hope I don’t repeat myself too much from previous posts of mine
> 
> these are my own subjective opinions. Ymmv.
> 
> ...


I agree, mate. Susvaras are definitely one level up from the Utopia and the LCD-4. I love mine. I do enjoy listening to my lower-price Auteurs for a variety of traits I like about the latter. That said, the Utopia and LCD-4 are both interesting HPs. I have also considered buying one or the other.


----------



## Sajid Amit

Roasty said:


> @thecrow nice post!
> 
> I would have seriously considered this amp, if there wasn't that curve on the front fascia contouring the volume knob..


Would be good to hear your impressions on the Utopia VS Stellia, and Utopia VS Susvaras. I have the Susvars, Final D8000, Diana V2, and Auteur. I disliked the Focal Clear (just wasn't musical enough). Have been wondering about maybe getting the Utopia or the Stellias. Would appreciate hearing from you, on the two aforementioned comparisons.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Sajid Amit said:


> Would be good to hear your impressions on the Utopia VS Stellia, and Utopia VS Susvaras. I have the Susvars, Final D8000, Diana V2, and Auteur. I disliked the Focal Clear (just wasn't musical enough). Have been wondering about maybe getting the Utopia or the Stellias. Would appreciate hearing from you, on the two aforementioned comparisons.



Despite the hype around Utopia, I never could like it. Upper mids are too forward and tiring. I had the feeling like the vocals are barking on my face. I found the Stellia more balanced with a hint of forwardness. Of course, this is with the auditory system I have. It might work differently for different people.

My current HPs that I will keep are D8000 Pro and D9200. If I were to add one more to the list it would definitely be T+A Solitaire P.


----------



## Sajid Amit

DarginMahkum said:


> Despite the hype around Utopia, I never could like it. Upper mids are too forward and tiring. I had the feeling like the vocals are barking on my face. I found the Stellia more balanced with a hint of forwardness. Of course, this is with the auditory system I have. It might work differently for different people.
> 
> My current HPs that I will keep are D8000 Pro and D9200. If I were to add one more to the list it would definitely be T+A Solitaire P.


Did you find the Stellia metallic in timbre?


----------



## DarginMahkum

Sajid Amit said:


> Did you find the Stellia metallic in timbre?



Sometimes, but I could get used to it. I bought the Stellia mainly as a portable HP which I could take to the office or on a trip by plane or train. So pairing it with different desktop amp is not part of the scenario. I replaced Stellia with D9200 which is half the price of Stellia. But even at home we had different ideas about Stellia vs D9200. My wife loved the Stellia, despite D9200 sounding clearer and more open - as she liked the forward vocals, which I don't.


----------



## thecrow

DarginMahkum said:


> Despite the hype around Utopia, I never could like it. Upper mids are too forward and tiring. I had the feeling like the vocals are barking on my face. I found the Stellia more balanced with a hint of forwardness. Of course, this is with the auditory system I have. It might work differently for different people.
> 
> My current HPs that I will keep are D8000 Pro and D9200. If I were to add one more to the list it would definitely be T+A Solitaire P.


I thought the same when I demoed the utopia once with an amp i had back then (maybe the cayin iha6 from memory). The utopias were exhausting to listen to. 
Later with my auralic taurus, no problems, i bough the utopia. 

I think it is amp dependant. Or it’s just me.


----------



## thecrow (Nov 24, 2020)

Sajid Amit said:


> I agree, mate. Susvaras are definitely one level up from the Utopia and the LCD-4. I love mine. I do enjoy listening to my lower-price Auteurs for a variety of traits I like about the latter. That said, the Utopia and LCD-4 are both interesting HPs. I have also considered buying one or the other.


My recent journey has been selling the auteur, empyreans and a couple of amps to help fund the niimbus and susvara

i decided to go from very good headphones to headphones that have a really wow factor for me so the empy and auteurs have gone, as nice as they are

and i think many here, and i was attempted too, are driving their susvaras with an amp that does not do them enough justice. I get a little frustrated, particularly with (you tube) reviewers who want to review all top end headphones with non top end amps only - eg the thx or ifi micro bl.
(As good as these amps might be in terms of bang for buck)

IMHO it does not do the review justice and it is not a be all and end all review that many think it is

I think we need a balanced set up when it comes to the quality of dac, amp and hps we use

that’s my 2c


----------



## DarginMahkum

thecrow said:


> I thought the same when I demoed the utopia once with an amp i had back then (maybe the cayin iha6 from memory). The utopias were exhausting to listen to.
> Later with my auralic taurus, no problems, i bough the utopia.
> 
> I think it is amp dependant. Or it’s just me.



A combination of amp + preference + recordings + auditory system, I guess. There are so many people that find Utopia to be the ultimate HP, and I am sure Focal must have invested a lot of time, money, effort and research to settle for that signature. I guess I am part of the smaller percentage that they chose not to focus on.



thecrow said:


> My recent journey has been selling the auteur, empyreans and a couple of amps to help fund the niimbus and susvara
> 
> i decided to go from very good headphones to headphones that have a really wow factor for me so the empy and auteurs have gone, as nice as they are



That was also my decision to get the best that I can, even get just one or max. two and don't look back - just stopped chasing the ghosts, only enjoying music having a constant wow feeling. I am still at an age that I can hear more, so enjoying it now to its fullest possible extent.


----------



## iFi audio

thecrow said:


> to help fund the niimbus and susvara



Oh my, you really are aiming big 



DarginMahkum said:


> the ultimate HP



I would say that there are at least several worthy of this badge


----------



## thecrow

iFi audio said:


> Oh my, you really are aiming big


the good side of covid 19 (if i can say that in isolation of all the sh1t that it has brought) is i have not been spending much this year. and working in sales of wine has meant busines has been booming.
and then i consolidate (sell off some of) my headphone collection. 
and then (maybe) i only have to sell a couple of my vital organs and i end up with the susvara and niimbus.
it has been a strange 2020


----------



## Sajid Amit

thecrow said:


> I thought the same when I demoed the utopia once with an amp i had back then (maybe the cayin iha6 from memory). The utopias were exhausting to listen to.
> Later with my auralic taurus, no problems, i bough the utopia.
> 
> I think it is amp dependant. Or it’s just me.


Yeah the Utopia does appear to be amp-picky, not in the sense of needing power, but pairing, or so they say. My Susvaras have pleased me to no end, so I really ought to stop looking to add to my collection, but I really disliked my Focal Clear (still trying to sell it), and wonder whether the Utopia can fix the problems I had with the Clear.


----------



## Sajid Amit

thecrow said:


> the good side of covid 19 (if i can say that in isolation of all the sh1t that it has brought) is i have not been spending much this year. and working in sales of wine has meant busines has been booming.
> and then i consolidate (sell off some of) my headphone collection.
> and then (maybe) i only have to sell a couple of my vital organs and i end up with the susvara and niimbus.
> it has been a strange 2020


Let me know how your audio journey turns out. I sometimes feel I should sell all the great HPs I own, only to keep the summit fi stuff I have, and add components that complement them. I have the Susvaras, getting a TOTL DAC soon.
I have a GSX-mini. Will def upgrade, as much as I am infatuated with the Mini. Considering getting the Nimbus US4+. I also wonder how much of a difference the Nimbus US4+ will make over a GSX Mark 2.


----------



## paradoxper

thecrow said:


> the good side of covid 19 (if i can say that in isolation of all the sh1t that it has brought) is i have not been spending much this year. and working in sales of wine has meant busines has been booming.
> and then i consolidate (sell off some of) my headphone collection.
> and then (maybe) i only have to sell a couple of my vital organs and i end up with the susvara and niimbus.
> it has been a strange 2020


You may just want to hold on to your vital organs a while longer. We're not out of this yet!


----------



## thecrow

paradoxper said:


> You may just want to hold on to your vital organs a while longer. We're not out of this yet!


It’s fn scary.
Here in Australia we have been very fortunate - except for a couple of f-ups from state government. That’s the advantage of being geographically secluded


----------



## iFi audio

thecrow said:


> the good side of covid 19 (if i can say that in isolation of all the sh1t that it has brought) is i have not been spending much this year.



Yup, staying at home has its perks 



thecrow said:


> and working in sales of wine has meant busines has been booming.



I imagine 



thecrow said:


> and then (maybe) i only have to sell a couple of my vital organs and i end up with the susvara and niimbus.



Yes, we can get by without quite a few organs 



thecrow said:


> it has been a strange 2020



It sure was one odd year.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I've had a few good days and (unfortunately or not) nights (since I stayed up very late) with the Susvara where the Niimbus gave me the best experience I ever heard from a headphone. I've never had doubts about my HD 800 (felt mod on the ring) since it's so well driven from the Niimbus, making me only really miss the subbass from the HE-6 (and of course now Susvara). It gives the HD 800 huge balls, presence, slam, details, flow etc... Sure there flaws like the overshoot and the timbre, but still...great and it will be a classic. 

However the Susvara really changed the game. A stronger and better defined center image than the HE-1000SE (now sold) and then it takes over the laser sharp imaging (which I found very impressive and much welcomed over the Arya, HE-1000V2 etc) and gives me a cohorent, round stage. Now the frontal projection (yes, in headphone terms this should not be compared to speakers at all but you get what I mean) is the icing on the cake. There's nothing the HD 800 can counter except throwing a comparably large(r) stage. Effortless detailing, nothing in your face, extreme transparency and resolve, a flowing, dancing character, great extension to both ends. Very very delicate timbre and tasty decay. There's a bit to go here and there as my 4 screw HE-6 gives me more tactile transients and slam but this is well-known already. 

Will write a little review next week.


----------



## DarginMahkum

Of course it may not be fair to compare a CB and an OB headphone, but it is still amazing the new HE-R10 P (30 ohms, 100 dB) can be driven from a BT receiver and and it is technically at the same level as Susvara. I wonder how much more they can scale with a powerful device as the US4.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> I've had a few good days and (unfortunately or not) nights (since I stayed up very late) with the Susvara where the Niimbus gave me the best experience I ever heard from a headphone. I've never had doubts about my HD 800 (felt mod on the ring) since it's so well driven from the Niimbus, making me only really miss the subbass from the HE-6 (and of course now Susvara). It gives the HD 800 huge balls, presence, slam, details, flow etc... Sure there flaws like the overshoot and the timbre, but still...great and it will be a classic.
> 
> However the Susvara really changed the game. A stronger and better defined center image than the HE-1000SE (now sold) and then it takes over the laser sharp imaging (which I found very impressive and much welcomed over the Arya, HE-1000V2 etc) and gives me a cohorent, round stage. Now the frontal projection (yes, in headphone terms this should not be compared to speakers at all but you get what I mean) is the icing on the cake. There's nothing the HD 800 can counter except throwing a comparably large(r) stage. Effortless detailing, nothing in your face, extreme transparency and resolve, a flowing, dancing character, great extension to both ends. Very very delicate timbre and tasty decay. There's a bit to go here and there as my 4 screw HE-6 gives me more tactile transients and slam but this is well-known already.
> 
> Will write a little review next week.


the susvara / us4 combo is not a bad combo, is it?


----------



## paradoxper

Fegefeuer said:


> I've had a few good days and (unfortunately or not) nights (since I stayed up very late) with the Susvara where the Niimbus gave me the best experience I ever heard from a headphone. I've never had doubts about my HD 800 (felt mod on the ring) since it's so well driven from the Niimbus, making me only really miss the subbass from the HE-6 (and of course now Susvara). It gives the HD 800 huge balls, presence, slam, details, flow etc... Sure there flaws like the overshoot and the timbre, but still...great and it will be a classic.
> 
> However the Susvara really changed the game. A stronger and better defined center image than the HE-1000SE (now sold) and then it takes over the laser sharp imaging (which I found very impressive and much welcomed over the Arya, HE-1000V2 etc) and gives me a cohorent, round stage. Now the frontal projection (yes, in headphone terms this should not be compared to speakers at all but you get what I mean) is the icing on the cake. There's nothing the HD 800 can counter except throwing a comparably large(r) stage. Effortless detailing, nothing in your face, extreme transparency and resolve, a flowing, dancing character, great extension to both ends. Very very delicate timbre and tasty decay. There's a bit to go here and there as my 4 screw HE-6 gives me more tactile transients and slam but this is well-known already.
> 
> Will write a little review next week.


For context, what were your previous amplifiers so we can establish a baseline of reference.

I'll likely bring in a Nimbus to satisfy curiosity although I feel it's likely to just be FOTM. No offense.


----------



## sahmen (Nov 28, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> ... and gives me a *cohorent, round stage. *.


Will look forward to your review of next week, but just to be sure we are all on the same page, I can easily see you mean to say that the soundstage is coherent, but do you also mean to say it was "round" (or is "round stage" a fatigued fingers and eyes version of "sound stage"?    )

BTW, I am actually glad and grateful that you managed to squeeze out this post, in spite of being obviously tired,-- before going to catch some sleep, so I am not trying to be cute here. I am serious about confirming whether the Susvara's soundstage comes across as being "round" on the US4+, or whether the "round" was just a typo, and that is why I am asking.


----------



## Fegefeuer

DarginMahkum said:


> Of course it may not be fair to compare a CB and an OB headphone, but it is still amazing the new HE-R10 P (30 ohms, 100 dB) can be driven from a BT receiver and and it is technically at the same level as Susvara. I wonder how much more they can scale with a powerful device as the US4.



I haven't heard it yet, did you? However I believe the CB design will most likely never breach the laws of physics and be as open and transparent as the Susvara. There's just a ton more acoustical impedance involved with the HE-R10. However I'd be very happy if it reaches, let's say 90% of the Susvara AND offers isolation. Sure, percentages are not a valid currency but you get what I mean.



paradoxper said:


> For context, what were your previous amplifiers so we can establish a baseline of reference.
> 
> I'll likely bring in a Nimbus to satisfy curiosity although I feel it's likely to just be FOTM. No offense.



I still have the Liquid Crimson and currently a custom HPA-1. Previously had a Dual Mono F6 loaner in the house which I found absolutely great. However the Niimbus held itself very well compared to that monster regarding the HE-6 and it does the HD 800, 600, JAR 650 better while having a lower noisefloor. if we go further back I surved amps like the BHA-1, GSX MK-II, Mjolnir 2 and a few others. Out of those the BHA-1 was best. 

I don't think Lake People and FOTM go together, don't see a lot of hype around these parts. They are just vastly more known and popular in Europa and Asia than in the US. I get your point though.  



sahmen said:


> Will look forward to your review of next week, but just to be sure we are all on the same page, I can easily see you mean to say that the soundstage is coherent, but do you also mean to say it was "round" (or is "round stage" a fatigued fingers and eyes version of "sound stage"?)
> 
> BTW, I am actually glad and grateful that you managed to squeeze out this post, in spite of being obviously tired,-- before going to catch some sleep, so I am not trying to be cute here. I am serious about confirming whether the Susvara's soundstage comes across as being "round" on the US4+, or whether the "round" was just a typo, and that is why I am asking.



No, I really mean round. Round and cohorent as in "not a hallway stage", 3-blob, elliptic or strong on the sides, diffuse or weak in the middle etc.


----------



## sahmen

Fegefeuer said:


> I haven't heard it yet, did you? However I believe the CB design will most likely never breach the laws of physics and be as open and transparent as the Susvara. There's just a ton more acoustical impedance involved with the HE-R10. However I'd be very happy if it reaches, let's say 90% of the Susvara AND offers isolation. Sure, percentages are not a valid currency but you get what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! One more question : Your reference to frontal projection and laser sharp imaging, makes me also wonder how far and how palpable the placement of instruments outside the head appears to be on the US4+/Susvara combo.  I know it also depends on the source one is listening to, but if you have any comments on that, they'll be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paradoxper

Fegefeuer said:


> I still have the Liquid Crimson and currently a custom HPA-1. Previously had a Dual Mono F6 loaner in the house which I found absolutely great. However the Niimbus held itself very well compared to that monster regarding the HE-6 and it does the HD 800, 600, JAR 650 better while having a lower noisefloor. if we go further back I surved amps like the BHA-1, GSX MK-II, Mjolnir 2 and a few others. Out of those the BHA-1 was best.
> 
> I don't think Lake People and FOTM go together, don't see a lot of hype around these parts. They are just vastly more known and popular in Europa and Asia than in the US. I get your point though.


Thank you.

Violectric has certainly been FOTM. They've also been more rudimentary in design for years.

In any case, it'll be interesting to see what the US4 amps can bring to the table. They're nominally specced within another slew of other $5k headamps.


----------



## Fegefeuer

sahmen said:


> Great! One more question : Your reference to frontal projection and laser sharp imaging, makes me also wonder how far and how palpable the placement of instruments outside the head appears to be on the US4+/Susvara combo.  I know it also depends on the source one is listening to, but if you have any comments on that, they'll be appreciated. Thanks.



That is very DAC dependant imo. Schiit DACs do this better than most DS DACs and some DACs go an extra mile, like the Yggdrasil with noticably going a few fronts back, the Sonic Frontier DACs which even go beyond the Yggdrasil etc. Some DACs like the Convert-2 go very U "stretched" shape. While the US4+ does staging very well it's also windowing into what the DAC delivers. 

e.g.: The Hugo 2 did not magically transform with projecting acoustical instruments the same way as the Bifrost 2 when compared. Sure it went wider and deeper but staging is not a strong suit of them imo. Now while I have a bigger OG DAC incoming I am basing this one off the Yggdrasil v1, the Bifrost 2, the Hugo 2 and the V590 DAC. I did not like the Hugo 2 much to be honest. 

It's a good reference for reviews or impressions as Chord has many fans and people can relate but I can't have stuff lying around for thousand Euros just to be more relatable. I might look into the TT2 some time.


----------



## iFi audio (Nov 29, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> I've had a few good days and (unfortunately or not) nights (since I stayed up very late) with the Susvara where the Niimbus gave me the best experience I ever heard from a headphone. I've never had doubts about my HD 800 (felt mod on the ring) since it's so well driven from the Niimbus, making me only really miss the subbass from the HE-6 (and of course now Susvara). It gives the HD 800 huge balls, presence, slam, details, flow etc... Sure there flaws like the overshoot and the timbre, but still...great and it will be a classic.
> 
> However the Susvara really changed the game. A stronger and better defined center image than the HE-1000SE (now sold) and then it takes over the laser sharp imaging (which I found very impressive and much welcomed over the Arya, HE-1000V2 etc) and gives me a cohorent, round stage. Now the frontal projection (yes, in headphone terms this should not be compared to speakers at all but you get what I mean) is the icing on the cake. There's nothing the HD 800 can counter except throwing a comparably large(r) stage. Effortless detailing, nothing in your face, extreme transparency and resolve, a flowing, dancing character, great extension to both ends. Very very delicate timbre and tasty decay. There's a bit to go here and there as my 4 screw HE-6 gives me more tactile transients and slam but this is well-known already.
> 
> Will write a little review next week.



That's a very telling take on Susvaras with your amp, thanks a lot. I know exactly what you mean. I agree that HD 800 can sound spectacular with a carefully selected amp (...and they aged well too!), but they're no Susvaras


----------



## jlbrach

May I ask if I use a chord dave single ended out to the nimbus 4+ can I then access the balanced outputs with my headphones and achieve the balanced out power?In other words is the amp single ended in and blanced out?


----------



## thecrow (Dec 1, 2020)

jlbrach said:


> May I ask if I use a chord dave single ended out to the nimbus 4+ can I then access the balanced outputs with my headphones and achieve the balanced out power?In other words is the amp single ended in and blanced out?


I m used rca in and xlr headphone cable out.
(if that answers your question without details of what happens to signal when coming in)

page 12 of manual should give more detailed info of circuit

https://doc-0s-08-docs.googleuserco...131630Z&hash=5qm96qoro0rjajd8iqd4r091604drcp4


----------



## jlbrach

I appreciate your response, what I am trying to figure out is if I use a single ended source into the nimbus if the xlr output will produce a balanced signal out that has the enhanced power


----------



## roskodan

Yes, the output power is the same, regardless of the input used. Here you can find the manual.


----------



## jlbrach (Dec 1, 2020)

thank you, I had trouble understanding if this was the case.....the manual does not make clear whether connecting a single ended source would allow for a balanced output to headphones...glad to hear it does that is something that concerned me


----------



## thecrow (Dec 18, 2020)

looking for ideas on dacs for the us4

i currently have the us4 paired with a metrum hex dac. The hex is serving me well with a great “analogue sound” - superb with my woo wa2 and hd800 and other amps i have used

i’m wondering if there might be a better pairing dac i should consider with the us4, particularly with the susvara

budget is probably about $5k usd, maybe a bit more as i can keep an eye out for 2nd hand gear

if you have had personal experience with something quite special do let me know

i’m probably looking for a dac with great detail amd spaciousness and not too much control since the niimbus brings a bit of that anyway and so does my current dac

and happy to look outside the usual group of daca that come up inside the land of headfi

(I’ll probably walk into a local non headphone store in the new year and see what they think too)

thanks in advance

ps i have demoed the qutest a few tines and that did not better what i had and i found the hugo tt2 was on a similar level of the hex dac i have so probably no need to go there
a friend has the dcs debussy dac so i may have a listen to that to see what that brings


----------



## Fegefeuer

Rockna Wavelight


----------



## ken6217

Sonnet Morpheus. It replaced my Metrum Pavane Level 3. Built by the same person that did the other Metrum products.

Maybe Project86 can chime in. He has an upcoming review of it in Darko.


----------



## sahmen

ken6217 said:


> Sonnet Morpheus. It replaced my Metrum Pavane Level 3. Built by the same person that did the other Metrum products.
> 
> Maybe Project86 can chime in. He has an upcoming review of it in Darko.



+1. (actually + 2 since @thecrow is already a fan of the NOS DACs of Cees)


----------



## saudio7

Note sure if you can find used Dave in your budget, but this was great partner for Niimbus and Susvara.


----------



## sahmen

saudio7 said:


> Note sure if you can find used Dave in your budget, but this was great partner for Niimbus and Susvara.


Only Dave?  What about the Sonnet Audio Morpheus? The Denafrips Terminator? Yjr Rockna Wavelight?  My point is that new (not to mention "cheaper") options in DACs are always coming by the dozen, so there's absolutely no need to be dogmatic in recommending "Dinosaurs"  as if they're the only game in town...

Okay, I am not saying the the Dave is a Dinosaur, since it is obviously not, but it is too damn expensive, and I'm betting that one does not need to spend that much in the present overcrowded DAC market to get a performance that rivals the Dave. Nothing against the Dave, which is obviously a great DAC. I just think that DAC technology us evolving very fast, and that there are new iterations on the horizon that could rival or even outpace grand uncles in the field, such as THE DAVE, if one gives them the opportunity to show and strut their stuff.  Just saying...


----------



## saudio7

sahmen said:


> Only Dave?  What about the Sonnet Audio Morpheus? The Denafrips Terminator? Yjr Rockna Wavelight?  My point is that new (not to mention "cheaper") options in DACs are always coming by the dozen, so there's absolutely no need to be dogmatic in recommending "Dinosaurs"  as if they're the only game in town...
> 
> Okay, I am not saying the the Dave is a Dinosaur, since it is obviously not, but it is too damn expensive, and I'm betting that one does not need to spend that much in the present overcrowded DAC market to get a performance that rivals the Dave. Nothing against the Dave, which is obviously a great DAC. I just think that DAC technology us evolving very fast, and that there are new iterations on the horizon that could rival or even outpace grand uncles in the field, such as THE DAVE, if one gives them the opportunity to show and strut their stuff.  Just saying...


Didn’t have a chance to check them with Niimbus and Susvara, I am recommending this what I have heard with my own ears. Yes it is a bit old, yes it is still very expensive, but it is also still very good especially with M-scaler.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 24, 2020)

Fegefeuer said:


> Rockna Wavelight





ken6217 said:


> Sonnet Morpheus. It replaced my Metrum Pavane Level 3. Built by the same person that did the other Metrum products.
> 
> Maybe Project86 can chime in. He has an upcoming review of it in Darko.





sahmen said:


> +1. (actually + 2 since @thecrow is already a fan of the NOS DACs of Cees)





saudio7 said:


> Note sure if you can find used Dave in your budget, but this was great partner for Niimbus and Susvara.



thanks for all your reposnses

i hadn’t read anything about the Rockna Wavelight
so i shall read up on that

the morpheus was the obvious selection if i stay on the same path when the time is right to change dacs - i have had a huge upheaval in my setup (including $$$) recently on getting my niimbus us4 and susvara


if i was to leave my beloved hex dac (which would be hard to do as these are being sold too cheap on the used market - from a sellers perspective imho) i would probably want a dac with the same level of layering and space but i would probably be looking for a dac with a bit less warmth or “analogue” sound as i feel the niimbus brings some of that already. I would be happy to trade some of that for more detail and a bit more neutrality 

in what i have read the morpheus might be that option

I think i mentioned earlier that i demoed the chord hugo tt2 with my previous taurus amp and did not find a substantial enough difference to go from my hex to the tt2 (without m scaler) and the qutest fell short of what i am looking for and what i already have. Though i do appreciate that i am used to listening to my setup and that skews my impressions

though i have never heard the dave that does have me intrigued but I can’t see myself having my budget meet the price of even a second hand one.


i really can’t complain about my setup as i am very happy with it though dac options do leave me intrigued/wondering to some extent because there is not much chance to listen to many of them around here

again thanks for your input and if i get a chance to demo the sonnet or Rockna Wavelight then i shall


----------



## bluenight

thecrow said:


> looking for ideas on dacs for the us4
> 
> i currently have the us4 paired with a metrum hex dac. The hex is serving me well with a great “analogue sound” - superb with my woo wa2 and hd800 and other amps i have used
> 
> ...


Maybe this?


----------



## thecrow

Anyone used the matrix audio element x (or other element units) as a dac into the niimbus?


----------



## silkytoad

Anyone with experience using niimbus with MScaler Dave and 1266TC? I know there’s a lot of Susvara fans here but have not heard much about synergy with the 1266TC. Also ZMF Verite Closed? Who would be the best dealer for the US?

edit: Oh and lastly, was the volume knob noise issue ever solved?


----------



## thecrow

silkytoad said:


> Anyone with experience using niimbus with MScaler Dave and 1266TC? I know there’s a lot of Susvara fans here but have not heard much about synergy with the 1266TC. Also ZMF Verite Closed? Who would be the best dealer for the US?
> 
> edit: Oh and lastly, was the volume knob noise issue ever solved?


My us4 has no noise so i guess you mean the us4+


----------



## silkytoad

Oh and lastly, was the volume knob noise issue ever solved?


thecrow said:


> My us4 has no noise so i guess you mean the us4+


Yes, I believe I read it was mostly a us4+ “issue” (if it can be called that).


----------



## vonBaron

Because US4 has Alps pot and US4+ have stepped attenuator.


----------



## silkytoad

So is the stepped attenuators still causing this noise issue?


----------



## jlbrach

apparently they pulled them off the market until march


----------



## saudio7

silkytoad said:


> So is the stepped attenuators still causing this noise issue?


If you mean that you can hear the sound when you adjust volume from inside amp, yes you can hear that, but it is not very loud. You can also here some sound in headphones when you change volume, but once it is set it is ok.


----------



## jlbrach

same issue with the 281 and the schiit ragnarok etc


----------



## silkytoad

Understood, thank you!


----------



## vonBaron

Changing pre-gain change sound of Niimbus?


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Changing pre-gain change sound of Niimbus?


i certainly have noticed no difference when i have needed to change it.


----------



## vonBaron

On 0db gain Niimbus have like 32ohm/6W?


----------



## thecrow (Jan 5, 2021)

vonBaron said:


> On 0db gain Niimbus have like 32ohm/6W?


Is it 5.6 w at 32, 7 w?

https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-US-4-Headphone-Amplifier-p136295421


----------



## vonBaron

More than enough


----------



## roskodan

5.6W combined aka 2.8W per channel. Depending on the input signal level I wouldn't rule out the pre gain having an effect on sound. From what I can tell 0dB pre gain will already yield full power at 1.5V (+6dBu) input signal.


----------



## thecrow

roskodan said:


> 5.6W combined aka 2.8W per channel. Depending on the input signal level I wouldn't rule out the pre gain having an effect on sound. From what I can tell 0dB pre gain will already yield full power at 1.5V (+6dBu) input signal.


As mentioned I haven’t heard anything but that’s only from my own personal experience


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 5, 2021)

So Niimbus is dual mono AMP like Bryston BHA-1? 6,3mm output must be weak...
At least all my HP are balanced.


----------



## Fegefeuer

4-PIN XLR out is also the only way to get all 4 amps inside moving.


----------



## roskodan (Jan 5, 2021)

From what I understand, for 50 Ohms load and below, the unbalanced output power should be the same as the balanced output power. Because the limiting factor would be the current output. At least that was the case with the V281.


----------



## vonBaron

I can't wait compare US4 to my GS-X mini!


----------



## roskodan

Great, really interested in some impressions comparing these two legendary house sounds. Saw your setup in the "photo" thread, 🤤🤤🤤, the sexy TH-900 missing tho. 😋


----------



## vonBaron

Yeah becouse my friend has them


----------



## acguitar84

vonBaron said:


> I can't wait compare US4 to my GS-X mini!



I'm extremely interested in this comparison! I love the GSX mini - but in this hobby - what's around the corner you know?


----------



## vonBaron

Quite huge and heavy, almost didn't fit...


----------



## vonBaron

This Niimbus is really somethig else compared to my GS-X mini, is lighting fast (almost too fast), great soundstage, outstanding bass, clarity, sweet mids, only if he will be cheaper...


----------



## vonBaron

But i wouldn't paring Niimbus with bright DACs, highs can be harsh sometimes, my GS-X mini have more pleasant highs.
Still i am sure this is best AMP i have heard.


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 7, 2021)

Niimbus US4 + Final D8000 - great dynamics, no worse soundstage, heavily weighted, sweet midrange, great strong bass, quite mild but very detailed treble, very big sound, overall great synegry.


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> Niimbus US4 + Final D8000 - great dynamics, no worse soundstage, heavily weighted, sweet midrange, great strong bass, quite mild but very detailed treble, very big sound, overall great synegry.



Have you paired the Niimbus with your Sonnet Morpheus serving as DAC?  If so, I would like to know how that sounds, especially, regarding the brightness you have mentioned.Thanks.


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes, there no brightness at all, after time it's only sweet sound. To me Niimbus is more musical than my Pro ICan with tubes. Im just blown away by synergy with Morpheus.


----------



## sqz0914

vonBaron said:


> Yes, there no brightness at all, after time it's only sweet sound. To me Niimbus is more musical than my Pro ICan with tubes. Im just blown away by synergy with Morpheus.


Could I ask what power cord and interconnects you are using? I also have Morpheus and Niimbus, and I simply use PC as the music source.


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 8, 2021)

Two Furutech FP-TCS21 and Tellurium Q Black Diamond XLR and listen via Roon.
I just love that clean and crisp midrange and powerfull bass.


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> Two Furutech FP-TCS21 and Tellurium Q Black Diamond XLR and listen via Roon.
> I just love that clean and crisp midrange and powerfull bass.



How about the soundstage of the Morpheus/Nimbus pairing?  By the way, my Morpheus is also paired with an Ambre, which is turn fed by an etherregen upstream.To be honest, I have never had any bad experience in pairing this chain with any amp, so far. I also use the Violectric V281, so I am familiar with Fried's house sound, if that is the appropriate name for it.  I am currently just looking for an amp--the uber amp--that can ideally squeeze the last nth % of performance out of the chain, and the Niimbus has quite a high place on the list of contenders, which is why I am asking all these questions. The main headphones in use on this particular rig are the Susvara, the HD800, the LCD-4, LCD-i4, and LCD-x.


----------



## vonBaron

Like i write before soundstage is great, i don't heard any flaws paring Niimbus with Morpheus.


----------



## acguitar84

Do you like the Niimbus better than the gsx mini so far?


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 8, 2021)

No doubt that Niimbus is better AMP than GS-X mini. But it cost almost 2.5x more...


----------



## acguitar84

vonBaron said:


> No doubt that Niimbus is better AMP than GS-X mini.


I knew you'd say that, lol. Dang this hobby!! Glad you're enjoying the Niimbus!


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, i don't know where all my money go too.


----------



## vonBaron

For me Niimbus sound like hi-end tube amp, that liquid and sweetness...


----------



## Fegefeuer

US4+ is very transparent so gear matching should be taken carefully. 



sqz0914 said:


> Could I ask what power cord and interconnects you are using? I also have Morpheus and Niimbus, and I simply use PC as the music source.



What DAC are you using and do you use its USB Connection?


----------



## saudio7

Fegefeuer said:


> US4+ is very transparent so gear matching should be taken carefully.


 For me Niimbus US4+ is first amp with which I don’t lose transparency provided by Dave.


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 8, 2021)

Niimbus + Ether Flow 1.1 - very similar to D8000, big slam at bass, very liquid midrange and soft highs, i am shock how Niimbus open soundstage of EF.
It will be hard return to GS-X mini...


----------



## vonBaron

I really want to see somone compare Niimbus to Violectric hpa v550.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> I really want to see somone compare Niimbus to Violectric hpa v550.


post 267:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/violectric-dha-v590-dac-amp-blue-velvet.928902/page-18#post-15974913

you're welcome


----------



## vonBaron

I don't see there V550 only V590...


----------



## Fegefeuer

V590 Pro is V550 Pro + DAC


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 8, 2021)

Niimbus easliy can replace my GS-X mini and Pro ICan.

Niimbus + TH-900 - best bass control i have heard in TH-900, sweet midrange, absolute non harsh highs, Niimbus takes this HP to antoher level.


----------



## vonBaron

I find Niimbus more warm than my GS-X mini. More liquid highs, more "meat" in midrange and way stronger bass slam.


----------



## vonBaron

GS-X mini is stll a very good amp but Niimbus is just better in almost every way (for it price it should be lol).
I now heard how much unused quality of Morpheus Niimbus bring to table.


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> ).
> I now heard how much unused quality of Morpheus Niimbus bring to table.



*Any report about a Niimbus rocking a Morpheus is like music to my ears...*





*...Which always makes me want to hear more of the same commentary. It is like some kind of addiction, but Is that even normal, for someone who has never even heard the Niimbus for himself? ...

It definitely sounds like my wallet is in trouble again...  Thanks Head-fi...*.


----------



## vonBaron (Jan 10, 2021)

And still i didn't not plug Abyss into Niimbus 

Finally, I was able to connect the Abyssy to the Niimbus and as I thought it is great, the amplifier smoothed out their treble a bit, the bass kicks even harder and the midrange gained mass, an absolutely reference connection. IMO this AMP is reference for HP like Utopia, Susvara or 1266. Return to my GS-X mini/Pro ICan will be quite painfull...

Niimbus have loot of power, i don't even past 3 o'clock on volume at 0db gain and it's loud.

Now i need only $$ to buy Niimbus or maybe V550 will at least 90% good as US4?


----------



## vonBaron

Why all of this hi-end audio must be so pricey? Few years back only what i need was Focal Spirit Classic and some cheap sound card, damn...


----------



## thecrow (Jan 10, 2021)

vonBaron said:


> Why all of this hi-end audio must be so pricey? Few years back only what i need was Focal Spirit Classic and some cheap sound card, damn...


i asked for a focal spirit pro for fathers day about 5 years ago - closed back for public transport

Though it hasn’t had much use in 2020 (as now working from home) i still rate it.

i bought a focal spirit classic about a year ago (when being cleared out locally) but the gimbal cracked before i even plugged it in. Received a refund.

but it all started for me when i was looking for eartips for my koss plug and seeing if i could buy some for less than $10 (I did). That search led me to the athm50x (through a cnet review)(GATEWAY HEADPHONE!!!!)....and then to headfi and then......and then.... and then......and now to metrum hex dac -> niimbus -> susvara.
And other stuff too. God forbid I only have one headphone!!!


----------



## vonBaron

I always like Classic than Pro better.


----------



## vonBaron

Anyone know power cosumption by Niimbus?


----------



## saudio7 (Jan 10, 2021)

Max for US4+ is 50VA. In normal operation US4+ use around 22-25VA/ 17,5-20W, depending on if line output is enabled or not.


----------



## silkytoad

saudio7 said:


> For me Niimbus US4+ is first amp with which I don’t lose transparency provided by Dave.


Did you connect niimbus to Dave through XLR or RCA? Any particular cables that you prefer to get it as transparent as possible? I’m wondering if I could have the niimbus between my Dave and Riviera AFC-10 to use as a pre-amp with the riviera or as a SS amp by itself. It would be awesome if it is transparent enough to be right in the middle and not affect the performance coming into the Riviera.


----------



## jlbrach

that is one expensive combination ..I would suggest the nimbus itself out of the dave will be quite good...I know my formula s/powerman out of the dave is marvelous


----------



## saudio7

silkytoad said:


> Did you connect niimbus to Dave through XLR or RCA? Any particular cables that you prefer to get it as transparent as possible? I’m wondering if I could have the niimbus between my Dave and Riviera AFC-10 to use as a pre-amp with the riviera or as a SS amp by itself. It would be awesome if it is transparent enough to be right in the middle and not affect the performance coming into the Riviera.


 XLR, I use Tellurium Q Black Diamond. I don’t think you need other amps when you have Niimbus.


----------



## vonBaron

Because you don't need, at least not SS.


----------



## Miller

I am not a regular poster, my first one has taken a decade. It looks like I am improving now being back after half a decade.

My current HP rig was iMac-Curious USB-MC3+-Violectric 850-Violectric 280-Toxic Hydra balanced-HD800s

Changes made: 
+Mutec REF 10 SE120 -> more relaxed presentation and more weight and space.
-DAC850+Sonnet Morpheus -> way more micro details and wider/deeper separation. A very smooth, engaging and organic presentation
Next stop:
Niimbus US4+
Curious Evolved
Planned:
Susvara

Once started this becomes very addictive, but very enjoyable though.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Miller said:


> I am not a regular poster, my first one has taken a decade. It looks like I am improving now being back after half a decade.
> 
> My current HP rig was iMac-Curious USB-MC3+-Violectric 850-Violectric 280-Toxic Hydra balanced-HD800s
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Interestingly, I have quite similar set up as yours before your recent upgrade.

Mine is :
MacBook Pro->Curious USB-> Totaldac USB filter-> LP RS05-> Violectric V850/280 -> Draug 3 -> ZMF Aeolus/HD650 / Verite(soon). Am very pleased with this set-up.

The Mutec REF 10 SE120 looks interesting. For me, I have the RS05 to serve as the jitter eliminator/re-clocker/re-sampler. Did you compare between the two ?

The Nimbus US4+ is in my dream list; after the recent upgrades in headphones. The Nimbus will be the pinnacle piece for amps in my current rig.

Yes, this hobby is highly addictive. Enjoy the journey !


----------



## Miller

AudioPowerHead said:


> The Mutec REF 10 SE120 looks interesting. For me, I have the RS05 to serve as the jitter eliminator/re-clocker/re-sampler. Did you compare between the two ?



In general I try to avoid A/B comparisons, my approach is more linear and in case I do not like it to start over. When I started HiFi a long time ago it was the era of the large impressive speakers. In the studios they were presenting them more or less with certain effects to impress. I started my first setup with huge mainstream gear and bold impressive speakers which in the end left me completely unsatisfied listening to music. After that I converted to the flat earth audio principles and ran with it very successfully ever since, in essence I focus on the music not purely on PRAT but more so on the emotional response.

To get back to your question, the product to compare the RS05 to would be the Mutec MC-3+ Smart Clock USB which already does contain a very good clock. When I decided for it I had a longer research on signal conversion and jitter following a very good conversation with Mr. Peters from Mutec and gave it a go, the same way I ended up with the 280 from Mr. Reim. The REF10 is "only" a super precise 10Mhz clock making sure the conversion and reclocking is done with the most precise clock. In terms of value it is one of the products which does not not immediately impress, which for me is a good thing.

The new DAC is way more noticeable which I was expecting, it does give way more resolution which is mainly appreciated for classical music. I find it hard to listen to classical music if  it is presented as a wall of sound, to me it is confusing and leaves me in a state of not believing in it, listening to an artificial presentation. My goal with the next iteration is to get better access to classical music, so separation and presentation of soundstage and inner details come after a very long abstinence back into the equation.

I just had a short chat with Mr. Reim and my Niimbus should arrive on Wednesday. One step at a time with the source first principle I am sure I'll not be disappointed with the results.

Will report my findings back.


----------



## AudioPowerHead

Miller said:


> In general I try to avoid A/B comparisons, my approach is more linear and in case I do not like it to start over. When I started HiFi a long time ago it was the era of the large impressive speakers. In the studios they were presenting them more or less with certain effects to impress. I started my first setup with huge mainstream gear and bold impressive speakers which in the end left me completely unsatisfied listening to music. After that I converted to the flat earth audio principles and ran with it very successfully ever since, in essence I focus on the music not purely on PRAT but more so on the emotional response.
> 
> To get back to your question, the product to compare the RS05 to would be the Mutec MC-3+ Smart Clock USB which already does contain a very good clock. When I decided for it I had a longer research on signal conversion and jitter following a very good conversation with Mr. Peters from Mutec and gave it a go, the same way I ended up with the 280 from Mr. Reim. The REF10 is "only" a super precise 10Mhz clock making sure the conversion and reclocking is done with the most precise clock. In terms of value it is one of the products which does not not immediately impress, which for me is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Agree. Emotional response is more important than measurements.

Well, looks like I need to do some research on the MUTEC range. Never know that there are other more precise clocks available vs the FEMTO.

Enjoy your new Niimbus!


----------



## Miller (Jan 14, 2021)

First listening with a big grin, I love source first since it lets the upstream improvements even shine brighter. What a sweet amp, super relaxed and nicely presenting. I like it very much, some veil removed and good amount presence added.

Looking forward to running it in and peering it with the Susvara.


----------



## Miller

First 24h with the Susvara... I can clearly see why the Susvara is not for everyone. It is probably the most unspectacular piece of gear I have ever had the pleasure to listen to.

When it arrived it was cold and probably not run since quite some time, hooked up with the Niimbus I was immediately confused. Since it was still during the day I had enough time to let the system run and the cans warme up. Giving it another run at the end of the day with a glas fine red. Again the Susvara made a none wow impression. So releaxed, well behaved with so much time and ease between each note. It reminded me a bit on the moment I decided to go active with my Naim system.

Now 24h later, I am able to listen to so many variations of music with ease. It is a pleasure to listen to whole albums, including classic recordings with large orchestras and not so perfect recordings. The Susvara on the end of this chain is probably the least HiFi I have ever head, and that is meant in the most positive way. The fear that the Nimbus my not be able to drive them completely gone, driving them with a pre gain of +6db is giving me enough level as well a very balanced tonality. Sonnet+Niimbus are here to stay, Susvara needs to travel back home next week. I am sure they will be missed and new pair will take their place.

Just a few cables to get sorted and the setup for the next years is set.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus have power to drive anything.


----------



## thecrow

Miller said:


> First 24h with the Susvara... I can clearly see why the Susvara is not for everyone. It is probably the most unspectacular piece of gear I have ever had the pleasure to listen to.
> 
> When it arrived it was cold and probably not run since quite some time, hooked up with the Niimbus I was immediately confused. Since it was still during the day I had enough time to let the system run and the cans warme up. Giving it another run at the end of the day with a glas fine red. Again the Susvara made a none wow impression. So releaxed, well behaved with so much time and ease between each note. It reminded me a bit on the moment I decided to go active with my Naim system.
> 
> ...


though the v280 is a solid amp....relative to the niimbus it sounded veiled (using a metrum hex dac).

my experience: the us4 so much more illuminates all music present where more is brought forward and revealed, rather than hiding in the shadows

(personally i ended up setting the us4 at +12 db for the susvaras...at least for now)


----------



## ken6217

Miller said:


> First 24h with the Susvara... I can clearly see why the Susvara is not for everyone. It is probably the most unspectacular piece of gear I have ever had the pleasure to listen to.
> 
> When it arrived it was cold and probably not run since quite some time, hooked up with the Niimbus I was immediately confused. Since it was still during the day I had enough time to let the system run and the cans warme up. Giving it another run at the end of the day with a glas fine red. Again the Susvara made a none wow impression. So releaxed, well behaved with so much time and ease between each note. It reminded me a bit on the moment I decided to go active with my Naim system.
> 
> ...



Can you listen to Susvara with rock and metal?


----------



## vonBaron

Why not? But you must have very good records quality


----------



## ken6217

How is the bass? Is it soft or wooly? I have Abyss 1266 TC which I live, but was always curious of the Susvara


----------



## vonBaron

Bass is good, fast and very even, but nowhere near to 1266, don't have that slam and power.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> Bass is good, fast and very even, but nowhere near to 1266, don't have that slam and power.



Thanks.


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> Bass is good, fast and very even, but nowhere near to 1266, don't have that slam and power.


Agreed, the TC’s are much better for rock and metal. The Susvara’s just can’t match the energy of the TC’s for those genres.


----------



## Miller

Slim1970 said:


> Agreed, the TC’s are much better for rock and metal. The Susvara’s just can’t match the energy of the TC’s for those genres.



I am not so much into Metal so can’t comment here. I was mainly looking to get closer to classical music which from the HD800s I am not fully convinced. With strings the Susvara sound absolutely amazing driven with the Niimbus. With Jazz even the HD800s work well, the Susvara better by a huge margin. Popular modern music works as well as does 60s and 70s.

It is just sublime and unobtrusive.


----------



## Slim1970

Miller said:


> I am not so much into Metal so can’t comment here. I was mainly looking to get closer to classical music which from the HD800s I am not fully convinced. With strings the Susvara sound absolutely amazing driven with the Niimbus. With Jazz even the HD800s work well, the Susvara better by a huge margin. Popular modern music works as well as does 60s and 70s.
> 
> It is just sublime and unobtrusive.


The Susvara’s are outstanding with stringed instruments, acoustic and jazz music. They sound so natural, realistic with so much depth and insight that it’s an emotional and immersive listening experience like no other. The TC’s also deliver the goods but with a more aggressive tone.


----------



## vonBaron

My Niimbus is delayed becouse Violectric don't have any free unit to sell, im quite disapointed, never see anything like this...


----------



## Miller

vonBaron said:


> My Niimbus is delayed becouse Violectric don't have any free unit to sell, im quite disapointed, never see anything like this...



I got the last unit they had in stock in Konstanz, before that I had reached out to CMA and some of their retailer’s without success. I fear you‘ll have to wait unless you can get your hands on a loaner or a used unit.


----------



## vonBaron

My local dealer says i must wait till march for new unit, i mean What?


----------



## vonBaron

Maybe i get that demo unit till then, keep finger crosed!


----------



## Miller

vonBaron said:


> My local dealer says i must wait till march for new unit, i mean What?



Their focus most recently was on the updated Violectric products.. Even the Niimbus DAC got postponed and the lack of AKM DACs does not help either


----------



## vonBaron

Well i don't really care, i wan't not cheap stuff and still can't get it so it's quite bad for thier rep.


----------



## Miller

Have you reached out to Lake People directly? Maybe they can help, Fried Reim was always very customer focused and happy to help. I did reach out to them when they were still on the holliday break and had a nice chat with him.


----------



## vonBaron

No, but my dealer does, last week they say that they have free unit to sell, now they wan't me to wait till march...


----------



## jonathan c

Miller said:


> Their focus most recently was on the updated Violectric products.. Even the Niimbus DAC got postponed and the lack of AKM DACs does not help either


Your last point is a biggie: existing customer inventory of AK-44XX chips gets run down, secondary/tertiary market prices for the chips skyrocket, future standalone DAC / amplifier DAC redesign with ESS chips occurs adding to lead time, potential growth in R2R ladder DAC demand...OEM customers and end-users including head-fiers need to be patient...


----------



## Miller

vonBaron said:


> No, but my dealer does, last week they say that they have free unit to sell, now they wan't me to wait till march...



Since you own a Sonnet Morpheus and are in the process to get the Niimbus, I may have nice cable recommendation. I use VOVOX cables for quite some time, XLR only but for AES and balanced analog as well for Microphone. I just received a pair of their excelsus direct s, a solid core copper cable. I find it a wonderful match for the two components and does let my loaner Susvara even shine more sovereign


----------



## Miller

jonathan c said:


> Your last point is a biggie: existing customer inventory of AK-44XX chips gets run down, secondary/tertiary market prices for the chips skyrocket, future standalone DAC / amplifier DAC redesign with ESS chips occurs adding to lead time, potential growth in R2R ladder DAC demand...OEM customers and end-users including head-fiers need to be patient...



Yep, that was my main reason to look for a direct available alternative and went the R2R Sonnet route.


----------



## vonBaron

Miller said:


> Since you own a Sonnet Morpheus and are in the process to get the Niimbus, I may have nice cable recommendation. I use VOVOX cables for quite some time, XLR only but for AES and balanced analog as well for Microphone. I just received a pair of their excelsus direct s, a solid core copper cable. I find it a wonderful match for the two components and does let my loaner Susvara even shine more sovereign


What? I have great hi-end cables...


----------



## Miller

vonBaron said:


> What? I have great hi-end cables...



... ok, whatever


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> My Niimbus is delayed becouse Violectric don't have any free unit to sell, im quite disapointed, never see anything like this...



Ahh, the unique pleasure of purchasing elite, expensive and short production run items. Get used to it and think that for certain cars you need wait even longer for example. The joy of listening after waiting should be even bigger. Whats the point of having something we dream about within days?


----------



## Fegefeuer

This is the new world we live in. Have some patience and be happy you are healthy. There are really worse problems to have right now. Also your current gear will not start sounding worse suddenly.

Parts selection is very strict with the Niimbus to achieve that low loise in conjunction with the high power/performance. Availability is in an all-time low too. They would love to build a hundred right now if they could. They can't.

Also everything else is hard to come by too. GPUs, PS5 etc etc

This shouldn't be surprising at all.


----------



## alekc

Fegefeuer said:


> This is the new world we live in. Have some patience and be happy you are healthy. There are really worse problems to have right now. Also your current gear will not start sounding worse suddenly.



Spot on!  We are all very lucky we can discuss our hobby without worrying about how to pay rent and be healthy. Enjoy music and life!


----------



## Slim1970

Anyone compare the Niimbus US4+ to the Luxman P-750u?


----------



## Miller

thecrow said:


> though the v280 is a solid amp....relative to the niimbus it sounded veiled (using a metrum hex dac).
> 
> my experience: the us4 so much more illuminates all music present where more is brought forward and revealed, rather than hiding in the shadows
> 
> (personally i ended up setting the us4 at +12 db for the susvaras...at least for now)



Interestingly after some back and forth between +6db and +12db I settled now on +12db with the Susvaras, the only change made was a new cable. Initially I did not like the powerful transients with +12db, especially on solo pianos. Maybe my listing levels have decreased.


----------



## thecrow

Miller said:


> Interestingly after some back and forth between +6db and +12db I settled now on +12db with the Susvaras, the only change made was a new cable. Initially I did not like the powerful transients with +12db, especially on solo pianos. Maybe my listing levels have decreased.


The other night, after reading your post, i noticed on +12db the volume was sitting between (say) 10:30 and 11:30 most of the time. From memory the +6 resulted in the volume going too far past 12. I can’t remember if I heard a difference or if i felt there was more control here or a more solid sound in my own mind. Maybe i liked the idea that I didn’t have to go past twelve or didn’t need a bigger turn for a smaller volume change.
err, I can’t remember

from memory i would set the pre-gain to 0 when using the hekse and utopia, which I haven’t for a while


----------



## ken6217

I think Fried said that you would want the volume contol to be between 10:00 and 12:00 when setting the gain.


----------



## Miller

I am between 10:15-12:00 depending on the tracks, with +12db.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> I think Fried said that you would want the volume contol to be between 10:00 and 12:00 when setting the gain.


 by any chance, any idea why?


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> by any chance, any idea why?



No. I just remember reading it at one time. However you should just set it what sounds best to your ears.


----------



## Miller

ken6217 said:


> No. I just remember reading it at one time. However you should just set it what sounds best to your ears.



I think there is even a part in the manual, if I remember correct it more about convenience and headroom and not a strict science


----------



## Miller

-snip-
HOW TO OPTIMIZE THE PRE-GAIN SETTING:
Connect your source to NIIMBUS HPA US 4+ and plug in your headphone.
Listen !!
Your amp is adjusted best by the individual PRE-GAIN setting when the volume control for “normal” listening is positioned around 12 o ́clock.
So it is provided that there is enough attenuator travel to boost the signal through lower level
passages or to listen with higher volume.
On the other hand the attenuator travel is optimized to reduce the self-generated noise from the amp.
In case you cannot reach the 12 o ́clock position because the input signal is too loud, feel free to reduce the signal with the PRE-GAIN steps -6 / -12 / -15 dBr.
In case the signal is too soft even with volume settings above 12 o ́clock please use the PRE-GAIN settings +6 / +12 / +18 / +24 dB to achieve more gain.
-snip-

Copy from the US manual


----------



## jlbrach

thecrow said:


> by any chance, any idea why?


I have always been told that an amp should be listened to between 12-3 optimally.....but I doubt it makes all that much difference...in my case since I listen to both remastered loud recordings and older mono jazz and very quiet mastered rock albums I tend to vary between say 9-3 for the most part most times with the amps I have owned


----------



## thecrow

Miller said:


> -snip-
> HOW TO OPTIMIZE THE PRE-GAIN SETTING:
> Connect your source to NIIMBUS HPA US 4+ and plug in your headphone.
> Listen !!
> ...


Great - thanks for sharing that. Well spotted


----------



## Tekunda

As soon as Niimbus US4 amps show up in shops again, I will purchase one. 
One question though:
Strictly for use with the same headphone, is it worthwhile to spend more money on the 4+ version?


----------



## vonBaron

I will go straight for US4+ becouse US4 have alps.pot.


----------



## Miller (Jan 21, 2021)

US4 or US4+, you will not be disappointed! I am close to the end of my upgrades and so far every step worked well, some steps even with some nice surprises.


----------



## jlbrach

susvara with the nimbus 4+ is a great combo I bet


----------



## vonBaron

I will hear that combo someday.


----------



## saudio7

jlbrach said:


> susvara with the nimbus 4+ is a great combo I bet


Yes it is.


----------



## thecrow

Tekunda said:


> As soon as Niimbus US4 amps show up in shops again, I will purchase one.
> One question though:
> Strictly for use with the same headphone, is it worthwhile to spend more money on the 4+ version?


I already extended myself to get the us4 and dis nit gi to the us4+ as i was thinking i could better spend that extra $1500-$2000 aud in another part of my gear.

very happy with us4. Never heard the 4+. 
part of me thinks i should have gone the us4+ as this amp will be a keeper

however that $1500 is half the cost of my utopias, or the cost of the second hand matrix audio x sabre pro i just bought, or close to 1/2 the auralic aries g1 i am considering buying, or 1/3  of a new dac i am toying with. 

so though the us4+ would have been good to buy for the (slight) improvement it could well have over the us, i’m still happy to put those funds elsewhere

i also bought a susvara after the niimbus, which was my plan - so this stuff was not cheap and already a lot of indulgence going on for me with wife and child

So though I’d like to have more, the us4, which was the most expensive piece of gear that i had ever bought, was a justified “compromise“ (if at all) so i could get closer to my next purchase

that was my thinking

your mileage (and budget) may vary


----------



## vonBaron

I will go for US4+ because of better volume pot and remote.


----------



## sahmen

thecrow said:


> your mileage (and budget) may vary



*Okay, but my mileage only meanders and wanders...*









*..,while my budget fluctuates and falters...*









_*....offered strictly for laffs*_


----------



## Miller

The system starts settling in and sounds even sweeter. I was in the process of replacing the Susvara cable as the final step... but something weird happened, the sound signature is so nice I do not want to touch it. Even tough the cable does not look nice it somehow does not stand in the way and the sound signature is so well balanced I’ll not touch it.


----------



## thecrow

Miller said:


> The system starts settling in and sounds even sweeter. I was in the process of replacing the Susvara cable as the final step... but something weird happened, the sound signature is so nice I do not want to touch it. Even tough the cable does not look nice it somehow does not stand in the way and the sound signature is so well balanced I’ll not touch it.


I found the same thing - the amp (or me) did some settling in and got even sweeter over the first month or two.

No rush to swap susvara cables either but curious where it can go


----------



## Miller

thecrow said:


> I found the same thing - the amp (or me) did some settling in and got even sweeter over the first month or two.
> 
> No rush to swap susvara cables either but curious where it can go



A different cable may bring in some new nice attributes but not doubt will impact the sound signature and for now to me it sounds so well rounded with ease, pure pleasure to listen to.


----------



## rmsanger

I see many comparisons in this thread of the Niimbus US4+ vs. GSX Mini... But has anyone done a direct comparison of Niimbus US4+ vs.  XI Forumula S + Powerman combo?

Specifically curious how they they compare driving the 1266 Phi TC and Susvaras.  One can find the Formula S + Powerman for ~ 50% of the cost of the US4+ so very curious.


----------



## jlbrach

that is used not new...my guess is the formula s/powerman ...and it must include the powerman will compare very favorably because it is outstanding


----------



## rmsanger

jlbrach said:


> that is used not new...my guess is the formula s/powerman ...and it must include the powerman will compare very favorably because it is outstanding


Yes of course used you can pick them up for around 3.5k.  When you say favorably do you mean you expect the Formula S + powerman to be at the US4 level or better?


----------



## ken6217

rmsanger said:


> Yes of course used you can pick them up for around 3.5k.  When you say favorably do you mean you expect the Formula S + powerman to be at the US4 level or better?



The question first is has he listened to them both.


----------



## jlbrach

I own the formula s/powerman....I expect the nimbus to be outstanding ,I only think the formula s combo is terrific


----------



## vonBaron

On first post project86 write that Niimbus is on the same level as Formula S/powerman.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> On first post project86 write that Niimbus is on the same level as Formula S/powerman.


correct me if I'm wrong, (and for what it's worth) from memory doesn't he say the Formula S is slightly better than the Niimbus with the Abyss but he rates the Niimbus a little bit better overall/with others


----------



## vonBaron

I can aggre that Niimbus is super versatile.


----------



## sahmen

*"US4+" vs "the competition" *


----------



## vonBaron

My friend said Niimbus is boring, for me it is the most engaging amplifier I have ever heard.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> My friend said Niimbus is boring, for me it is the most engaging amplifier I have ever heard.



LOL. What the hell does that mean? What amp does your friend find exciting? What is the definition of exciting?


----------



## vonBaron

When i heard Niimbus for first time i ask the same.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Without a reference such impressions do not really help.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> My friend said Niimbus is boring, for me it is the most engaging amplifier I have ever heard.



1. Never invite him to your home again and reconsider calling him friend in the future 
2. Enjoy your Niimbus & music 

PS: I definitively must listen to it one day. All those stories made me reconsider if I truly need Mini GSX.


----------



## vonBaron

1. He never was in my home.
2. I just do and i love it!

GS-X mini is still very good amp but Niimbus is just better.


----------



## jlbrach

I hope so it is 3 times more expensive


----------



## paradoxper

Or 3 times more overpriced.   

Come play with the big boys.


----------



## jlbrach

the market is the market, if the product is good enough it will sell if not it wont....I expect the nimbus to be outstanding


----------



## vonBaron

I heard things with Niimbus that i never heard with any other amp, amazing!


----------



## TANTALUMWATCHES

vonBaron said:


> My Niimbus is delayed becouse Violectric don't have any free unit to sell, im quite disapointed, never see anything like this...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/164578320728


----------



## ken6217

TANTALUMWATCHES said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/164578320728



So what’s your point? A dealer in Italy has two available. What does that have to do with the fact that Lake People doesn’t  have enough parts to assemble the amplifiers.


----------



## TANTALUMWATCHES

You never  get  any points. lol


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> I heard things with Niimbus that i never heard with any other amp, amazing!



With any particular headphones or rather only some specific ones I wonder?


----------



## vonBaron

D8000 and 1266


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> D8000 and 1266



Thanks. I was afraid of such answer  Have you tested it with other cans too?


----------



## vonBaron

I tested all my cans, same result, everything sound just better!
Niimbus create amazing soundstage, last time i heard that good amp with simillar soundstage was Bryston BHA-1 but he is nowhere near in every category exept soundstage.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> I tested all my cans, same result, everything sound just better!
> Niimbus create amazing soundstage, last time i heard that good amp with simillar soundstage was Bryston BHA-1 but he is nowhere near in every category exept soundstage.



Thanks for answering my question, so how would you position GS-X mini against BHA-1 considering your comparison of both to Niimbus?


----------



## vonBaron

PW


----------



## thecrow (Jan 31, 2021)

in playing around with my gear is there any danger in me:

using the us4 unbalanced output connections with an output gain of +12 db or +15 db to connect it to my woo wa2 amp to use with my susvaras?
is there extra/too much power going into my woo amp like this?

(selecting fixed line output signal into woo amp)

thanks


----------



## Miller

thecrow said:


> in playing around with my gear is there any danger in me:
> 
> using the us4 unbalanced output connections with an output gain of +12 db or +15 db to connect it to my woo wa2 amp to use with my susvaras?
> is there extra/too much power going into my woo amp like this?
> ...



What would you want to achieve? A higher pre gain? The US4 should drive the Susvara very nicely. I'd personally try to have as few as possible components in the analog chain.


----------



## thecrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Miller said:


> What would you want to achieve? A higher pre gain? The US4 should drive the Susvara very nicely. I'd personally try to have as few as possible components in the analog chain.


To play with tubes though the us4 does power it better. I don’t want to blow up anything.

i received a suggestion from arthur at powerholdings (who distributes this in the USA) to try variable line out, set woo amp at 12 o'clock and see what gain level allows me to be using the niimbus working around 12 o’clock (and not needing to go past three).
i shall see what happens

edit: for those trying the same thing with a secondary amp, Arthur got back to me and explained his suggestion of selecting variable output on the us4 output, set secondary amp volume at 12 o'clock, and use the gain that has the niimbus volume being too loud when you get to about 3 o'clock (or just after) on the niimbus is the way to ensure you are use the right gain setting so the secondary amp is not being fed too much power when you then go back and set niimbus output as fixed and you are using the volume of the secondary amp

as an example, he says if you could not get the secondary amp past 9 o'clock on the volume without it being too loud, you would be in danger of overloading the second amp

i hope that makes sense (ie I have explained it well enough) for any one that was curious like I was


i have found this "pass through" feature of the violectric v280/281 and niimbus is really good as i have a woo wa2 which is my best suited amp for my hd800. And my metrum hex dac has a bit more bottom end when coming out of balanced outputs. So I have found coming out of the dac, xlr, into the violectric or niimbus amps and then in turn going out single ended from those amps to my woo wa2 just gives me a fuller bottom end due to accessing the dac xlr outputs to start with

enough of my ramblings 
cheers


----------



## Miller

Interesting approach! I hope you’ll find what you are after. I am wondering why you did not chose to go US4+ since this one was designed with the preamp in mind.


----------



## thecrow

Miller said:


> Interesting approach! I hope you’ll find what you are after. I am wondering why you did not chose to go US4+ since this one was designed with the preamp in mind.


Budget was blown apart when buying the us4 and susvara.

i believe the us4 and 4+ both have preamps (or work in the same way) don’t they? Correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## lexterminator

Looks like Niimbus 5 US and US Pro are on their way:

https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-c34633355


----------



## noplsestar

lexterminator said:


> Looks like Niimbus 5 US and US Pro are on their way:
> 
> https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-c34633355


What´s the difference between US4 (or US4+) to these US5 (US5+)??


----------



## lexterminator

From the Power Holdings webpage:


*The US5 Pro adds an additional balanced headphone connection. Since the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector has gained popularity as a new balanced headphone connection standard we have decided to add this feature and renamed the the product the US5 Pro. All other features and specs remain the same as the US4+.

The US5 also adds the 4.4mm Pentaconn connector along with every other feature from the + plus model except for the relay volume option. We have found the US4 was not very popular and most customers wanted to simply choose between a standard Alps potentiometer or the relay volume option without sacrificing any of the other features.*


----------



## sahmen

Okay, let the pre-owned US4 and US4+ models start showing up on the used market... the more generously discounted, the better...    

All hail the gods of planned obsolescence !!


----------



## Fegefeuer (Feb 26, 2021)

Hm. Not confirmed properly so I'll let your Gods take over for now.


----------



## sahmen

Fegefeuer said:


> Hm. Not confirmed properly so I'll let your Gods take over for now.


Okay, the gods are pleased, but only mildly and cautiously pleased for now...


----------



## vonBaron

I don't even get my US4+ and US5 is coming up? LOL
At least it's only difference is 4,4mm connection.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> I don't even get my US4+ and US5 is coming up? LOL
> At least it's only difference is 4,4mm connection.


I doubt that will be the only differences.


----------



## jlbrach

apparently it is...


----------



## jlbrach

seems to me those who bought the 4 and 4+ should be allowed to trade them in for the replacements


----------



## lexterminator

I was a fan of V200 and V100 and was tempted by the US4.... by looking at the prices of the US5.... ZERO chance I would buy one... and I guess not many US4 will be on the used market.... oh well. Might try a V550.


----------



## vonBaron

jlbrach said:


> seems to me those who bought the 4 and 4+ should be allowed to trade them in for the replacements


That will be great thing... But not in this world...


----------



## vonBaron

lexterminator said:


> I was a fan of V200 and V100 and was tempted by the US4.... by looking at the prices of the US5.... ZERO chance I would buy one... and I guess not many US4 will be on the used market.... oh well. Might try a V550.


US4 is not a cheap AMP so...


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Aside from getting rid of the US4, which I never quite understood as a product,
this seems like a frivolous upgrade to me. But what do I know! I’ve seen next to no demand for the pentaconn output on this forum but it must be coming from somewhere. Fried mentioned to me at CanJam last year that the V590 was built partially in response to demands from the Asian market for all-in-one amp/dacs, so that might be behind this change as well. I would’ve liked to see them add another balanced input à la the SPL Phonitor amps but oh well. Anyway I’m feeling zero audio nervosa about the US5, and I must say that was the whole point of getting the US4+—not worrying anymore about what else is out there that might be better!


----------



## thecrow

what’s wrong with me????

interesting....

i have no need (that i am aware of) of an amp with a pentaconn connector

the us4 (at the price) was a more valued offer for me than the us4+

ps i have no itch to sell my us4 @sahmen - so don’t look at me. 
i am all good with the inputs, outputs and sound of my us4


----------



## thecrow

@ArthurPower it appears the relay volume (and remote) is listed on your website for both the us 5 and pro. I assume that is only for the pro version??


----------



## Fegefeuer

Making US5 and US5 Pro differ only in volume control is a good thing.

Also you guys need to chill.

There are no internal changes so no need to upgrade or feel buyer's remorse. Unless you absolutely need 4.4mm which I doubt. 

Imo they should offer more connections wherever they can, even if it means just for pure convenience like 4-PIN XLR or 4.4mm on SE amps. Makes buying and building cables much easier. Go 4.4mm for your HEK SE both for your DAP and your desktop amp for instance. No cable swaps or second cables needed.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> *Making US5 and US5 Pro differ only in volume control is a good thing.*
> 
> Also you guys need to chill.
> 
> ...


Absolutely

As previously mentioned, as i understand it, the only difference between the 4 and 4+ was an extra set of single ended inputs and the selection buttons being in the back and not the front (apart from the volume knob). Non of which i PERSONALLY needed anyway.


----------



## vonBaron

Anyone tried changing opamps in Niimbus?


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Anyone tried changing opamps in Niimbus?


Absolutely no need to.
Not everything needs fo be modified. 
ymmv


----------



## vonBaron

You say? lme49720 are not best opamps what i heard but they are great in Niimbus.


----------



## sahmen

thecrow said:


> ps i have no itch to sell my us4 @sahmen - so don’t look at me.
> i am all good with the inputs, outputs and sound of my us4



lol!


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> lol!


----------



## vonBaron

I got reply to my email from Fried Reim about opamp inside US4.


> We carefully selected all the op-amps inside the Niimbus amps.
> 
> Replacing them might result in unwanted oscillation which may not be noticed at first glance and has the ability to destroy the amp or the power supply or both.


----------



## qboogie

Very excited about picking up this amp one day, but I'm waiting on more comparisons between this and the formula S/powerman as it pertains to the 1266 TC. 

The new McIntosh MHA200 hybrid amp also piques my curiosity (and at 1/2 the cost of the above). It's a gorgeous piece and looks like the kind of amp Doc Brown would own in 1985 using components from the future.

Until now I have been very satisfied driving the 1266 from the TT2 rear XLRs.  Having fully appreciated the transparency Chord gear is known for, I'd like to experience added texture, body, and greater stage dimensions that a top shelf amp can add. There doesn't seem to be any doubt that the US4/US5 can handle these cans. It's nice to have that peace of mind with the 1266, since there is always some residual doubt that these end-game cans aren't being pushed to the limit, unless you own the same four recommended amps (WA33, Formula S,  Wells gear, Bakoon gear).

Thanks to @project86 for such an in-depth write up. Highly valuable stuff, my man.


----------



## vonBaron

Today it turned out that I will not get US4 + but US5Pro. It's nice but I'll be waiting for him until May LOL! Lake People no longer produces the US4.


----------



## decur

qboogie said:


> Very excited about picking up this amp one day, but I'm waiting on more comparisons between this and the formula S/powerman as it pertains to the 1266 TC.
> 
> The new McIntosh MHA200 hybrid amp also piques my curiosity (and at 1/2 the cost of the above). It's a gorgeous piece and looks like the kind of amp Doc Brown would own in 1985 using components from the future.
> 
> ...


qboogie,
you are missing 1 very important amp on your list,that does not get much mention here on head-fi,that is designed for susvara,ab-1266 etc.
it is the pathos inpol ear tube/hybrid amp. it is 1/3 the cost of wa33,and to my ears it is on the same level.
the pathos inpol ear is based on the pathos inpol remix mkII tube hybrid integrated amp. essentially,the inpol ear is same amp with headphone outs.
it powers my susvaras,with authority.im waiting on my abyss ab1266 tc phi to ship,from abyss(8 week lead time)
inpol ear has huge power,huge soundstage,dead black background,and with a nice pair of nos 6922 tubes,it sounds heavenly


----------



## normie610

decur said:


> qboogie,
> you are missing 1 very important amp on your list,that does not get much mention here on head-fi,that is designed for susvara,ab-1266 etc.
> it is the pathos inpol ear tube/hybrid amp. it is 1/3 the cost of wa33,and to my ears it is on the same level.
> the pathos inpol ear is based on the pathos inpol remix mkII tube hybrid integrated amp. essentially,the inpol ear is same amp with headphone outs.
> ...



Thanks for this info


----------



## decur

decur said:


> qboogie,
> you are missing 1 very important amp on your list,that does not get much mention here on head-fi,that is designed for susvara,ab-1266 etc.
> it is the pathos inpol ear tube/hybrid amp. it is 1/3 the cost of wa33,and to my ears it is on the same level.
> the pathos inpol ear is based on the pathos inpol remix mkII tube hybrid integrated amp. essentially,the inpol ear is same amp with headphone outs.
> ...


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Today it turned out that I will not get US4 + but US5Pro. It's nice but I'll be waiting for him until May LOL! Lake People no longer produces the US4.


Lucky you


----------



## qboogie

decur said:


> qboogie,
> you are missing 1 very important amp on your list,that does not get much mention here on head-fi,that is designed for susvara,ab-1266 etc.
> it is the pathos inpol ear tube/hybrid amp. it is 1/3 the cost of wa33,and to my ears it is on the same level.
> the pathos inpol ear is based on the pathos inpol remix mkII tube hybrid integrated amp. essentially,the inpol ear is same amp with headphone outs.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TANTALUMWATCHES

Top headphone amplifier


----------



## vonBaron

alekc said:


> Lucky you


Lucky? I wait for my unit from January.


----------



## acguitar84 (Mar 17, 2021)

https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-c34633355

Heck, the Niimbus isn't even listed any longer on the power holdings site.

Edit: They're listed again!


----------



## vonBaron

Becouse every Niimbus or Violetric AMP is delayed till may.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Lucky? I wait for my unit from January.


Well, for some other items like cars you could wait even longer. Still as I understand you will get upgraded version within the same price range so I would consider yourself lucky especially if you take into account price increase between US4+ and US5Pro. The beauty of short run productions.


----------



## vonBaron

So the US4+ and US5 Pro don't have exact same price?


----------



## sahmen

alekc said:


> The beauty of *short run productions.*


Is that another name for this kind of beauty?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes a very nice, powerful amplifier. Rich and natural. And yes it needs NOS tubes to shine even better. Along with the Niimbus, it was in my very shortlist of must haves. But along came a very good deal in the FS section. So goodbye Niimbus (for now). 

Please leave some impressions/feedback at: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/pathos-inpol-ear-headphone-amplifier.955244/

Thanks!



decur said:


> qboogie,
> you are missing 1 very important amp on your list,that does not get much mention here on head-fi,that is designed for susvara,ab-1266 etc.
> it is the pathos inpol ear tube/hybrid amp. it is 1/3 the cost of wa33,and to my ears it is on the same level.
> the pathos inpol ear is based on the pathos inpol remix mkII tube hybrid integrated amp. essentially,the inpol ear is same amp with headphone outs.
> ...


----------



## vonBaron (Apr 19, 2021)

One more month waiting till my Niimbus arrive...


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> One more month waiting till my Niimbus arrive...


Times flies quickly in covid times. At least for me. I know that feeling, waiting for a new toy, but you will not regret waiting time. On the other hand many other people would dream to be in your position today so enjoy being healthy and wait for a bigger joy


----------



## vonBaron

But I've been waiting since January


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> But I've been waiting since January


I wonder why.  I remember someone saying that the US5s were  already in stock in the US... Is it because you're ordering from an European country that is not Germany?  But that won't make much sense either, so I am confused.


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, I'm confused too.


----------



## paradoxper

vonBaron said:


> But I've been waiting since January


Haha. That is brutal.


----------



## vonBaron (Apr 20, 2021)

I have V590 to hang on.
And good thing is i will get US5 Pro instead US4+.


----------



## jonathan c

vonBaron said:


> But I've been waiting since January


At least it’s January of 2021.....


----------



## project86

jonathan c said:


> At least it’s January of 2021.....



Yup, that LH Labs Vi DAC will be here any month though, and then it will be worth the wait...


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y (Apr 20, 2021)

project86 said:


> Yup, that LH Labs Vi DAC will be here any month though, and then it will be worth the wait...



Reading that line is like seing "Ripley's Believe It or Not"....


----------



## vonBaron

I just hope that the volume potentiometer will be of better quality in the Niimbus US5 Pro than in the V590 Pro because I have not dealt with such a poor volume control for a long time.


----------



## saudio7

I don’t know bout quality, but you will hear switching sound both from inside the amp and also in headphones.


----------



## vonBaron

It is not about the sound, but about distortions, strange loudness of the sound, crackles, etc ... For the price it is unacceptable in my opinion. The GS-X mini I had also had a ladder and it worked perfectly.


----------



## saudio7

No GS-X is different with manual switching, in Niimbus we have electronic switching.


----------



## Fegefeuer

My US4+ doesn't exhibit any overshoot. My V281 did however the higher the gain or the higher the sensivity.


----------



## vonBaron

I just got information from the local distributor that the Niimbus delivery is postponed to mid-June. Pathetic ... First it was March, then May, now June. What are they playing? I think I'll buy a used US4 from a friend ...


----------



## mammal

vonBaron said:


> I just got information from the local distributor that the Niimbus delivery is postponed to mid-June. Pathetic ... First it was March, then May, now June. What are they playing? I think I'll buy a used US4 from a friend ...


Sounds like Cyberpunk 2077 to me...


----------



## vonBaron

Maybe it's a scam? So many delays without any excuses.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Maybe it's a scam? So many delays without any excuses.


Are you talking directly with the manufacturer or to the dealer?


----------



## vonBaron

Dealer but he send me that email what he recived from manufacturer.


----------



## thecrow (Apr 26, 2021)

Maybe send through an email to the manufacturers (gmbh or whatever their name is) and tell them how long you’ve  been waiting and  if they can help

they may do something, if possible

then gain i did see this too that talks about mid may
https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-US-5-Pro-Headphone-Amplifier-p136128369


----------



## jlbrach

this has really been an awkward introduction...forst the 4 series is cancelled and now this


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Dealer but he send me that email what he recived from manufacturer.


At this point considering all the odds I would cancel my order unless there is a good explanation from the manufacturer. There is a shortage of come electronic components nowadays but this could be clearly stated to the customer earlier.  At that price point I wouldn't tolerate lousy customer service, especially during sales and delivery process. Maybe somebody from manufacturer side could provide public information about this situation.


----------



## vonBaron

Just send mail to Lake People demanding explanation.


----------



## vonBaron

I got a swift response from Fried, in short they lack practically everything to build a Niimbus, suppliers don't produce parts ... I think the only sensible decision is to cancel the order.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just cancel if you can't wait.

In the age of new GPUs trippling msrp while still being a rarity, consoles being very hard to get etc. it shouldn't be a surprise that an amp that is very tight on component selection to achieve its target performance, noise etc is going to be delayed.


----------



## mammal

vonBaron said:


> I think the only sensible decision is to cancel the order.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## vonBaron

Well i can buy used US4 from friend so im kind lucky.


Fegefeuer said:


> Just cancel if you can't wait.
> 
> In the age of new GPUs trippling msrp while still being a rarity, consoles being very hard to get etc. it shouldn't be a surprise that an amp that is very tight on component selection to achieve its target performance, noise etc is going to be delayed.


----------



## project86

That's too bad about the scarcity of parts delaying your order (and all US5 orders for that matter).

I've heard of a few other products from other brands having similar delays. If there already was/is some stock to choose from, then it's not so bad, especially with gear in this price range that doesn't sell a ton of units every month. But if the shortages hit in between production runs then I can see how that would be a problem. I predict we'll see more of this for a while, until everything gets back to normal and sorted out.

Good job finding a second hand US4 though. Not common but also not impossible to find from time to time, and you seem to have had good timing there at least.


----------



## vonBaron

Thanks! Yeah I'm kinda lucky becouse is rare to buy used Niimbus almost instantly. Now i must change my signature.


----------



## paradoxper

vonBaron said:


> Well i can buy used US4 from friend so im kind lucky.


 Cheeky person.


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> Thanks! Yeah I'm kinda lucky becouse is rare to buy used Niimbus almost instantly. Now i must change my signature.


Sure, but that raises a question that I cannot resist, namely, Why is your friend selling theirs, and opting to sell at this particular time when everything "Niimbus' is so MIA and hard to find?  Is he disappointed with it? Buyers's remorse? His girlfriend or spouse hates the Niimbus? His dog wants to eat it? He scored a bigger and better machine?Retired from the hobby to write his memoirs?


----------



## vonBaron

No, he is just to big for his desk lol! He stay with IFI Pro ICan.
I can't complain about his decision


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> In the age of new GPUs trippling msrp while still being a rarity, consoles being very hard to get etc. it shouldn't be a surprise that an amp that is very tight on component selection to achieve its target performance, noise etc is going to be delayed.


Well there is always the scam I read about in the tech news.

Simply spam every possible customer with fake recall notices like the enterprising needy graphics cards guys did. "Unfortunately, your Nimbus amp has a critical safety flaw. Please return it to us immediately at this new shipping address. We will cover your postal costs and send you the updated unit..."


----------



## Terriero

vonBaron said:


> No, he is just to big for his desk lol! He stay with IFI Pro ICan.
> I can't complain about his decision


I would buy a bigger desk if I was in that situation  Thankfully, my desk is big enough for the upcoming FL Volot


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> No, he is just to big for his desk lol! He stay with IFI Pro ICan.
> I can't complain about his decision



Lucky you! Congrats  Who would have thought that smaller desk can be a renons to get a good deal on Niimbus US 4 when 5 is not available for purchase. As we are both owners (or previous owners) of iCan Pro I can understand why somebody can live with it.


----------



## iFi audio

vonBaron said:


> No, he is just to big for his desk lol! He stay with IFI Pro ICan.
> I can't complain about his decision



I won't either


----------



## vonBaron

Finally...


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Finally...


----------



## qboogie

vonBaron said:


> Finally...


Well, what do you think? Is it still as good as you remember it being?


----------



## vonBaron

Even better!


----------



## vonBaron

The soundstage create Niimbus is simply knocking off my feet, I have not heard such a headphone amplifier that gives such stereo and 3d.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> The soundstage create Niimbus is simply knocking off my feet, I have not heard such a headphone amplifier that gives such stereo and 3d.


Does this apply to all your headphones or to some particular? Could you write few words of comparison with GS-X Mini and possibly ifi iCan Pro please?


----------



## vonBaron

Each headphones got a kick and sound better, a friend from the AKG K701 came to me and was shocked at how Niimbus was raising their SQ.

First of all, a better soundstage than the GS-X mini and ICan. Better bass kick and control. Softer highs than the GS-X mini. Better resolution and detail. Speed and energy break the cap.

Of course you must have a very good DAC to feel these differences.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Each headphones got a kick and sound better, a friend from the AKG K701 came to me and was shocked at how Niimbus was raising their SQ.
> 
> First of all, a better soundstage than the GS-X mini and ICan. Better bass kick and control. Softer highs than the GS-X mini. Better resolution and detail. Speed and energy break the cap.
> 
> Of course you must have a very good DAC to feel these differences.



Thanks a lot @vonBaron, I assume that in case of iCan Pro you were also comparing both amp with different Xbass settings. Am I correct?


----------



## vonBaron

I almost never used XBass in my ICan.


----------



## vonBaron

ICan on SS mode is no match to Niimbus.


----------



## iFi audio

vonBaron said:


> ICan on SS mode is no match to Niimbus.



Ouch! But then again, the price difference isn't small, but let me ask about T/T+, any thoughts on these modes versus your Niimbus?


----------



## vonBaron

It is better, but I still miss Niimbus a lot, even with Bendix tubes from ICan.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus SE can work as 2x dual mono?


----------



## swissheadphonelover

Order for Niimbus US5 placed, no confirmed delivery date, waiting and looking forward


----------



## vonBaron

I will test US5 Pro by the end of June.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> I will test US5 Pro by the end of June.


Didn’t you already buy a us4 from a friend?


----------



## vonBaron

Yes but i want to know if there any difference in sound between models.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Yes but i want to know if there any difference in sound between models.


Ok.
I thought the us5 is the us4 internals and specs (except for additional input and output (4.4mm)) , and the us5 pro was us4+
Or at least that was what i believed was announced

Either way, let us know


----------



## Tarttett (May 22, 2021)

thecrow said:


> Ok.
> I thought the us5 is the us4 internals and specs (except for additional input and output (4.4mm)) , and the us5 pro was us4+
> Or at least that was what i believed was announced
> 
> Either way, let us know


I believe that the US 5 would be the same as the US 4+, but that that US 5 additionally possesses that 4.4 mm connector, and does not possess that relay volume control, that the US 4+, and that the US 5 Pro, possesses.


----------



## swissheadphonelover (May 22, 2021)

Will be my first niimbus, „blind buy“ based on the information in this thread.


----------



## thecrow

Tarttett said:


> I believe that the US 5 would be the same as the US 4+, but that that US 5 additionally possesses that 4.4 mm connector, and does not possess that relay volume control, that the US 4+, and that the US 5 Pro, possesses.


Yes

As i understand it *that does not go against how you explained it (I believe):
Us4 to us5 is 4.4 connector and extra rca inputs
Us4+ to us5 pro 4.4 connector

Hence us5 to us 5 pro gives you relay volume (and remote)


----------



## thecrow (May 22, 2021)

swissheadphonelover said:


> Will be my first niimbus, „blind buy“ based on the information in this thread.


It was my first blind purchase at this level….and I love it!!!

Next, you may need to look at what you you need to sell to afford the susvara. 

The only think i would have liked is the remote so sometimes i think maybe i should have bought the us4+ but hey I can’t have everything and i have already out layed a lot. Having said that….a remote would have been a good bonus instead of me having to lean forward and manually rotate the volume knob as often as I do


----------



## swissheadphonelover (May 22, 2021)

thecrow said:


> Yes
> 
> As i understand it *that does not go against how you explained it (I believe):
> Us4 to us5 is 4.4 connector and extra rca inputs
> ...


That‘s very nice to hear, US 5 has also remote with motorized potentiometer instead of relay volume control.


----------



## thecrow (May 22, 2021)

swissheadphonelover said:


> That‘s very nice to hear, US 5 has also remote with motorized potentiometer instead of relay volume control.


Ahhh… i did not it was motorised

Very nice bonus!!!!
#winning

(I did not need more inputs, ione rca and one balanced was enough for my use)


----------



## Tarttett

thecrow said:


> Yes
> 
> As i understand it *that does not go against how you explained it (I believe):
> Us4 to us5 is 4.4 connector and extra rca inputs
> ...


I believe that that US 5 possesses all of the features that that US 4+ previously had possessed.

Consequently, I believe that that US 5 also possesses that remote, that control for the balance for the amplifier, and those buttons that are within the front panel, that are for changing the inputs, and that are for changing the outputs.


----------



## Miller (May 22, 2021)

@swissheadphonelover
I am sure you will not be disappointed. It is build to be very flexible for the input as well for driving cans of a wide range of efficiency. I am running it with HD-800S and Susvaras with great results. It is very transparent, just recently introduced a new DAC which shines through in the most beautiful way.

If you do have a question or an issue Mr. Reim is extremely helpful and open.


----------



## thecrow

Tarttett said:


> I believe that that US 5 possesses all of the features that that US 4+ previously had possessed.
> 
> Consequently, I believe that that US 5 also possesses that remote, that control for the balance for the amplifier, and those buttons that are within the front panel, that are for changing the inputs, and that are for changing the outputs.


Yes. The buttons on the back don’t bother me at all

But the remote……….


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> I will test US5 Pro by the end of June.


Lucky you  share you opinion with the rest of us please.


----------



## Tarttett (May 22, 2021)

thecrow said:


> Yes. The buttons on the back don’t bother me at all
> 
> But the remote……….


I believe that that had been a good choice, for the difference for those two models for the Niimbus to be changed, so that the only difference for them now would be the type of volume control that those two models possess.


----------



## swissheadphonelover (May 22, 2021)

This really seems to be the TOTL endgame headphone amp including the possibility to drive any headphone on the planet (electrostats excepted). Looking forward, dont like waiting.


----------



## vonBaron

Because it is endgame amp! BTW your link don't work.


----------



## jlbrach

they have ramped up the prices on these amps to tough levels to swallow


----------



## vonBaron

US5 have the same price as US4 no?


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> US5 have the same price as US4 no?


Not anymore


----------



## jlbrach

the 5+ is now 6700 dollars...the 4+ started out at 5K...the whole thing is crazy


----------



## vonBaron

https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-US-5-Pro-Headphone-Amplifier-p136128369
6400$
For EU people is standard price...


----------



## jlbrach

I stand corrected...6400...but the point stands that it started out at 5 grand for the 4 plus


----------



## Terriero

vonBaron said:


> https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-US-5-Pro-Headphone-Amplifier-p136128369
> 6400$
> For EU people is standard price...


Where you can find the Nimbus selling in Europe? I can't find a shop to buy it.


----------



## vonBaron

My local shop sell them.


----------



## swissheadphonelover (May 23, 2021)

Terriero said:


> Where you can find the Nimbus selling in Europe? I can't find a shop to buy it.


cma.audio is the distributor of Lake People products (Violectric and Niimbus) in Europe https://www.cma.audio/en/dealers


----------



## thecrow (May 23, 2021)

I don’t known if these are correct rrp (ie usual listed) prices of the 4 and 4+, or if they have stock or even who this store is as i am in autralia but i found this

https://audiocranium.com/collections/nimbus/products/copy-of-nimbus-us-4-headphone-amp

https://audiocranium.com/collections/nimbus/products/nimbus-us-4-headphone-amp

4+ is $6k
4 is $4.5k
and i see on powerholdings site, which is usually rrp
5 pro is $6.4
5 is $5.8

so there is price hike for the extra set of inputs, 4.4 output and remote (and motorised alp) on the 5 vs the 4 of $1300
and for the extra 4.4 connector on us 5 pro it is an extra $400 relative to the 4+

so no FREE upgrades from 4/4+ to 5/5 pro


----------



## S Crowther

thecrow said:


> I don’t known if these are correct rrp (ie usual listed) prices of the 4 and 4+, or if they have stock or even who this store is as i am in autralia but i found this
> 
> https://audiocranium.com/collections/nimbus/products/copy-of-nimbus-us-4-headphone-amp
> 
> ...


Sounds like gouging.


----------



## thecrow

S Crowther said:


> Sounds like gouging.


No such thing as a free lunch


----------



## swissheadphonelover

thecrow said:


> I don’t known if these are correct rrp (ie usual listed) prices of the 4 and 4+, or if they have stock or even who this store is as i am in autralia but i found this
> 
> https://audiocranium.com/collections/nimbus/products/copy-of-nimbus-us-4-headphone-amp
> 
> ...


Best deal seems 5 for $5.8 compared to 4+ for $6k, same functionality with extra 4.4 connector, motorised potentiometer instead of relay volume control not so important for me.


----------



## vonBaron

Virtually everything is getting more and more expensive than it was before the pandemic.


----------



## sahmen (May 23, 2021)

thecrow said:


> Yes. The buttons on the back don’t bother me at all
> 
> But the remote………



Have you actually inquired with @fdg about the possibility of adding some kind of retrofitted remote to your US4, even if you need to resort to some Universal remote which can learn the main "tricks" of the US4?  My own V281 originally arrived without a remote and I had to send it to @ArthurPower  to have the remote added (with an optional choice between standard or relay volume control receptivity added to the V281).  Now that seems like ancient history, which makes it all the more surprising that Fried would make a new SOTA flagship (US4) with all options of any retrofitted remote completely banished from it!  That seems and sounds sooooooo decidedly 20th century, it is not even funny.  We might as well call the US4 the "stone age" edition of the Niimbus if that were the case. It is definitely worth asking @fdg and @ArthurPower about this possibility, in my opinion.











I am just going on the hunch that if a retro-added remote was possible for the "ancient" V281, then it ought to be possible for the US4 as well. Of course it is possible the operation could be too complicated and prohibitively expensive to be considered "practical" by many people, but that would be an entirely different story.  I could also be totally wrong about this, but I am just saying it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Just my. 2c


----------



## Terriero

sahmen said:


> Have you actually inquired with @fdg about the possibility of adding some kind of retrofitted remote to your US4, even if you need to resort to some Universal remote which can learn the main "tricks" of the US4?  My own V281 originally arrived without a remote and I had to send it to @ArthurPower  to have the remote added (with an optional choice between standard or relay volume control receptivity added to the V281).  Now that seems like ancient history, which makes it all the more surprising that Fried would make a new SOTA flagship (US4) with all options of any retrofitted remote completely banished from it!  That seems and sounds sooooooo decidedly 20th century, it is not even funny.  We might as well call the US4 the "stone age" edition of the Niimbus if that were the case. It is definitely worth asking @fdg and @ArthurPower about this possibility, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those gifs


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> Have you actually inquired with @fdg about the possibility of adding some kind of retrofitted remote to your US4, even if you need to resort to some Universal remote which can learn the main "tricks" of the US4?  My own V281 originally arrived without a remote and I had to send it to @ArthurPower  to have the remote added (with an optional choice between standard or relay volume control receptivity added to the V281).  Now that seems like ancient history, which makes it all the more surprising that Fried would make a new SOTA flagship (US4) with all options of any retrofitted remote completely banished from it!  That seems and sounds sooooooo decidedly 20th century, it is not even funny.  We might as well call the US4 the "stone age" edition of the Niimbus if that were the case. It is definitely worth asking @fdg and @ArthurPower about this possibility, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i won't bother about it at the moment but i had not even thought about that
but thanks for the idea though


----------



## Terriero

swissheadphonelover said:


> cma.audio is the distributor of Lake People products (Violectric and Niimbus) in Europe https://www.cma.audio/en/dealers


Thank you very much for the info, but I couldn't find any Nimbus in CMA webshop


----------



## swissheadphonelover

Terriero said:


> Thank you very much for the info, but I couldn't find any Nimbus in CMA webshop


There is no webshop but a european dealers list. I ordered here musicnetwork


----------



## Arniesb

Terriero said:


> Thank you very much for the info, but I couldn't find any Nimbus in CMA webshop


I think Cma own Lake People and im sure they get those 1st of all.


----------



## Terriero (May 23, 2021)

swissheadphonelover said:


> There is no webshop but a european dealers list. I ordered here musicnetwork


Very good price in €  If I can get one in Europe and the shop ships to Spain, would be marvellous, because where I live we are exent from VAT (we have our particular taxes that are 7% of total)


----------



## swissheadphonelover

Terriero said:


> Very good price in €  If I can get one in Europe and the shop ships to Spain, would be marvellous, because where I live we are exent from VAT (we have our particular taxes that are 7% of total)


Ask there for Franco Stuppia, he is very helpful.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus for warm headphones are not the best option, headphones like Sonorus X or Hifiman R10 don't play well with it.


----------



## sahmen

swissheadphonelover said:


> There is no webshop but a european dealers list. I ordered here musicnetwork


I wonder whether as many people are jumping on that discounted US4 as they ought to (in my opinion, at least).  Speaking of which, were I to opt for the US4 as against a US4+ or one of the US5 models, just in the interest of getting a better deal on the $$$ front, what relative disadvantage might come with that choice, assuming I can live with the idea of not having a remote or relay volume option?

I would be interested in using the pre-amp in driving speakers in an HT system, but that pre-amp will be functioning almost exclusively in the "Pre fader" mode, so is there some other advantage that I am going to miss if I do not have the US4+ version?

The headphones to drive : Susvara, He6SE, and LCD-4 (Audeze)


----------



## thecrow

sahmen said:


> I wonder whether as many people are jumping on that discounted US4 as they ought to (in my opinion, at least).  Speaking of which, were I to opt for the US4 as against a US4+ or one of the US5 models, just in the interest of getting a better deal on the $$$ front, what relative disadvantage might come with that choice, assuming I can live with the idea of not having a remote or relay volume option?
> 
> I would be interested in using the pre-amp in driving speakers in an HT system, but that pre-amp will be functioning almost exclusively in the "Pre fader" mode, so is there some other advantage that I am going to miss if I do not have the US4+ version?
> 
> The headphones to drive : Susvara, He6SE, and LCD-4 (Audeze)


I believe they are the same apart from the relay volume and remote (and extra input) 

you can send Arthur at powerholdings an email as he is good at responding


----------



## vonBaron

Tommorow i should get US5 Pro to compare with my US4.


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> Tommorow i should get US5 Pro to compare with my US4.


Nice, looking forwarded to some impressions.


----------



## vonBaron

It's demo unit, still no units for sale.


----------



## zorilon

vonBaron said:


> Tommorow i should get US5 Pro to compare with my US4.


I am also curious is you can get anything better then US4!


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> It's demo unit, still no units for sale.


Soon, it seems. At least you’ll be able to tell if the newer models will be worth the price hike over the previous generation.


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> It's demo unit, still no units for sale.


From the official descriptions they have given of the changes, I would say not to expect any changes in sound quality, (at least no dramatic changes), unless there is some "secret sauce" they're not disclosing


----------



## Fegefeuer

There's enough time and opportunity for "secret stuff" to just appear through new models.


----------



## sahmen

Fegefeuer said:


> There's enough time and opportunity for "secret stuff" to just appear through new models.


Now wait a minute!  Are you promising?  I have got to know, because I am in the process of getting me a US4, and wouldn't want to miss out on the action if there is something really big coming down the US5 (pro) alley


----------



## Trance_Gott

Hey guys there is no change in sound quality between the US4 and US5 line no worry. I was in contact with Fried.


----------



## vonBaron

Still i want to test it with my own ears.


----------



## Trance_Gott

vonBaron said:


> Still i want to test it with my own ears.


The difference is the relais volume control vs Alps.
Relais volume control has 100% channel balance. Alps not. But your headphones also not.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Still i want to test it with my own ears.


The only reasonable and best at the same time approach IMHO. Especially considering price tag.


----------



## mammal

Trance_Gott said:


> Relais volume control has 100% channel balance. Alps not. But your headphones also not.


Your ears also not  At least mine not


----------



## jlbrach

Trance_Gott said:


> Hey guys there is no change in sound quality between the US4 and US5 line no worry. I was in contact with Fried.


but a hell of a lot of price appreciation!


----------



## vonBaron

Warming up!


----------



## sahmen

vonBaron said:


> Warming up!


So how much warm-up time does a Niimbus normally need before hitting its stride in performance?


----------



## vonBaron

30min? Its really on & go stuff.


----------



## sahmen

Well it means it must be ready for the audition now...  I am not sure whether you're going to be starting your comparative listening now, or how long the listening is going to take, but I'm awaiting your verdict on the results, whenever it is ready.


----------



## vonBaron

The potentiometer in the US5 Pro is much better than in the V590 Pro I tested, that distorted and introduced noise when changing the volume, in the US5 Pro I only hear very little noise, but only when I do not have the music turned on.


----------



## vonBaron (Jun 18, 2021)

As for SQ, it is too early to write about it, for sure the US5 Pro plays no worse than the US4.

If somone want buy US4 please PM me


----------



## Terriero

vonBaron said:


> The potentiometer in the US5 Pro is much better than in the V590 Pro I tested, that distorted and introduced noise when changing the volume, in the US5 Pro I only hear very little noise, but only when I do not have the music turned on.


I think (from what I've read in it's thread) that the V550 and V590 (normal version, no pro) don't produce noise when you move the pot. Correct me (the people who own or have tried them) if I'm wrong. The noise appear only in the "pro" version, weird because they are costier and you pay more for the "better" pot.


----------



## vonBaron

I listened Utopia on the GS-X mini and Pro ICan, but none of them gave such a powerful sound, the bass is brilliant, the midrange is sweet, rich, and the treble is perfectly balanced between detail and delicacy, and this great soundstage..


----------



## vonBaron (Jun 21, 2021)

From Fried himself


> Give our amps about 50 hours of burn-in to achieve full performance.
> Also keep in mind that in needs about 30 minutes after powering on for best results.


That what i heard, US5 Pro sound like new unit.


----------



## sahmen

I have heard a lot about a Niimbus paired with a Sonnet Morpheus, but what about a Niimbus + Schiit Yggdrasil pairing? I remember @Fegefeuer commenting briefly (and positively) about a US4+ paired with an Yggdrasil A1, but I would like to hear more from anyone who is familiar with the pairing..,.

I guess the real question of interest would be whether you would rather pair your Niimbus with a Sonnet Morpheus or with a Schiit Yggdrasil A2 if given the chance and why does the difference matter if it does at all?

The other competing amp in the picture is the Pathos InPol Ear which plays extremely nicely with the Sonnet Morpheus, but I have never really tried it with the Yggdrasil A2 in the house.. Well I usually feel too lazy to move equipment around and do Amp/DAC permutations  for A/B auditioning if I am already enjoying a pairing, which is why I am asking. Furthermore my Niimbus would be here in about a week or two, so I couldn't test it with either DAC yet even if I wanted to. When the Niimbus arrives, it is going to pair with the Yggdrasil A2 as a replacement for my old V281, which is now sold. I am wondering whether to consider that to be the  best pairing for the Niimbus, or whether I should pair the latter with the Sonnet Morpheus, as a few posters on this thread seem to have done already.


----------



## vonBaron

Its ture that price for US5 and Pro will be higher that US4, shame...


----------



## vonBaron

Rather, I will keep US4, the surcharge for the US5 Pro is too much for what it offers.


----------



## tommir

I got demo unit yesterday and paired it with Morpheus and iFi iDSD Pro. I didn't have much time so just tried it with Audeze LCD-XC, the rest for today  I never heard any Niimbus or other Lake People's stuff. There was some noise definietly, less with Morpheus and more with iFi. It was a little bit strange because I felt like listening to the vinyl  Nevermind. Pairing Niimbus with Morpheus was very good of course but the sound could be a little bit to dark sometimes. It was up to the recordings. Today I will have some more time so will try to chceck other headpfones and also compare it to the Milo.


----------



## Fegefeuer

sahmen said:


> I have heard a lot about a Niimbus paired with a Sonnet Morpheus, but what about a Niimbus + Schiit Yggdrasil pairing? I remember @Fegefeuer commenting briefly (and positively) about a US4+ paired with an Yggdrasil A1, but I would like to hear more from anyone who is familiar with the pairing..,.
> 
> I guess the real question of interest would be whether you would rather pair your Niimbus with a Sonnet Morpheus or with a Schiit Yggdrasil A2 if given the chance and why does the difference matter if it does at all?
> 
> The other competing amp in the picture is the Pathos InPol Ear which plays extremely nicely with the Sonnet Morpheus, but I have never really tried it with the Yggdrasil A2 in the house.. Well I usually feel too lazy to move equipment around and do Amp/DAC permutations  for A/B auditioning if I am already enjoying a pairing, which is why I am asking. Furthermore *my Niimbus would be here in about a week or two*, so I couldn't test it with either DAC yet even if I wanted to. When the Niimbus arrives, it is going to pair with the Yggdrasil A2 as a replacement for my old V281, which is now sold. *I am wondering whether to consider that to be the  best pairing for the Niimbus, or whether I should pair the latter with the Sonnet Morpheus*, as a few posters on this thread seem to have done already.










Why don't you just find out for yourself? I mean YOU WILL HAVE EVERYTHING IN YOUR HOME IN ABOUT A WEEK. Don't be lazy and keep on listening and listening and comparing.

Personally I wouldn't know about any good DAC that wouldn't pair well with the Niimbus. It's a matter of tonal balance to me if the technicalities are good enough.
Since it isn't a problem for either Yggdrasil revisions you are basically good to go and yeah, Sahmen. Yeah, just listen to it and write down all your impressions for us. DON'T COME BACK BEFORE.


----------



## S Crowther

That is rather harsh.


----------



## sahmen

Fegefeuer said:


> Why don't you just find out for yourself? I mean YOU WILL HAVE EVERYTHING IN YOUR HOME IN ABOUT A WEEK. Don't be lazy and keep on listening and listening and comparing.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't know about any good DAC that wouldn't pair well with the Niimbus. It's a matter of tonal balance to me if the technicalities are good enough.
> Since it isn't a problem for either Yggdrasil revisions you are basically good to go and yeah, Sahmen. Yeah, just listen to it and write down all your impressions for us. DON'T COME BACK BEFORE.


----------



## qboogie

Yeah I'm confused about how to read that.


----------



## tommir

I had some more time yesterday, so connected Abyss and Lawton th900. 

Abyss 1266. 
Niimbus + iFi iDSD Pro = very good pairing, a little brighter than I expected (but original tubes has been changed). Great bass control.
Niimbus + Morpheus. Just a little bit darker, more organic and natural sound.

Lawton Th900
Niimbus + iFi iDSD Pro. Not bad but not as good as I expected. Sound is more flat than V-shaped. Don't get me wrong. It's not bad, just less fun sound than I expected.
Niimbus + Morpheus. Not fun at all  It looks like this is not a good pairing. Flat sound, no bass, no trebles.

I also compared Niimbus to Milo. With Milo the sound was more tube like, sweeter. Just a matter of taste. One exception. There was no problem with Lawton/Milo/Niimbus combo.


----------



## iFi audio

tommir said:


> I had some more time yesterday, so connected Abyss and Lawton th900.
> 
> Abyss 1266.
> Niimbus + iFi iDSD Pro = very good pairing, a little brighter than I expected (but original tubes has been changed). Great bass control.
> ...



So I gather from this that you've enjoyed Pro iDSD, eh  ?


----------



## vonBaron

Pro IDSD is no match for Morpheus.


----------



## tommir

iFi audio said:


> So I gather from this that you've enjoyed Pro iDSD, eh  ?


I do


----------



## thecrow

For the first time ever i have bought a headphone for the second time - the empyreans.
(a bit of an impulse buy at a price i liked - lightly used, they say)

i have heard thee empyreans with my previous v281 and auralic taurus but never my us4.

(my empys should arrive within next two days)

has anyone used the empys with the niimbus?


----------



## tunes

vonBaron said:


> You say? lme49720 are not best opamps what i heard but they are great in Niimbus.


Have you compared Nimbus to Bakoon with Susvara?


----------



## Fegefeuer

paradoxper did afair


----------



## vonBaron

tunes said:


> Have you compared Nimbus to Bakoon with Susvara?


Sadly no.


----------



## vonBaron

Fegefeuer said:


> paradoxper did afair


Can you link me that post?


----------



## Fegefeuer

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-susvara.853031/page-592#post-16371465


----------



## paradoxper

tunes said:


> Have you compared Nimbus to Bakoon with Susvara?


It was not a direct-comparison as I've long sold the AMP-13R. 

The Niimbus was a demo and I was not certain which model was used.

I'm not a huge fan of the 13R considering the marketing and MSRP for what it is.

Averagely competent and severely overpriced.

But context is I'd build a better amp or clone it for a far fraction of the price.


----------



## tunes

paradoxper said:


> It was not a direct-comparison as I've long sold the AMP-13R.
> 
> The Niimbus was a demo and I was not certain which model was used.
> 
> ...


So are you implying then, that all of the superlative reviews on many different sites are inflated and untrue?  Forget about the high cost of the amp for the moment, is there going to be a huge difference between the Nimbus and the Bakoon amps?  Seems like you are an outlier here in this regard.


----------



## paradoxper (Jul 17, 2021)

tunes said:


> So are you implying then, that all of the superlative reviews on many different sites are inflated and untrue?  Forget about the high cost of the amp for the moment, is there going to be a huge difference between the Nimbus and the Bakoon amps?  Seems like you are an outlier here in this regard.


Inflated and untrue in what context? LOL

I have a differing opinion of a piece I did buy with my own very money without exception of writing a review.

Shrugs.

The Bakoon is too warm and too smoothed sounding to my preference, so the Niimbus does show more authority and clarity.

I'm also of the opinion the Susvara requires a little more than 5W to be at its optimum. 13R shows itself well under a high price that brings more criticism when compared to equivalent headamps and a large pool of superior speaker amplifiers.

I have largely disclosed I am of the DIY camps which brings its own bias, fairly so.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> or clone it



I'm sure your DIY skills are superb, but considering what this amp is I don't think you could in 100%


----------



## paradoxper (Jul 17, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> I'm sure your DIY skills are superb, but considering what this amp is I don't think you could in 100%


I'd bet dollars to doughnuts Kevin Gilmore could take the AMP-13R and improve upon it within its size.

I'd wager if you watch what Kerry does to the SMD CFA3, you would be 100 percent.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> I'd bet dollars to doughnuts Kevin Gilmore could take the AMP-13R and improve upon it within its size.
> 
> I'd wager if you watch what Kerry does to the SMD CFA3, you would be 100 percent.



You know, what's in that Bakoon is a life's work of one engineer, so cloning it won't be a trifle, let alone improving it. This stuff only looks easy


----------



## paradoxper

iFi audio said:


> You know, what's in that Bakoon is a life's work of one engineer, so cloning it won't be a trifle, let alone improving it. This stuff only looks easy


Sure. Analog also isn't smoke and mirrors. Send schematics to Kevin Gilmore.


----------



## iFi audio

paradoxper said:


> Sure. Analog also isn't smoke and mirrors. Send schematics to Kevin Gilmore.



OK, let's agree to disagree, that's about as far as I'll go


----------



## paradoxper (Jul 17, 2021)

iFi audio said:


> OK, let's agree to disagree, that's about as far as I'll go


With the mafia working on the portable STAX amplifier and Kerry doing SMD CFA and DIY T2 runs, I'll see if there may be a spot to clone, either by schematic or eye and it'll be published free to the public.

In the name fun.

Maybe it won't be perfect or maybe better.

Don't forget, the Blue Hawaii was borne from guess work of the STAX SRM-T2. LMAO.

That good. Yup.


----------



## jlbrach (Jul 17, 2021)

the bakoon is extraordinary IMHO...the numerous superlative reviews are spot on IMHO...nothing else has the combination of sound quality and incredible form factor .....again IMHO I agree with the numerous superlative reviews easily located...I am quite sure the nimbus is outstanding as well


----------



## vonBaron

Did anyone compared Niimbus to Headtrip II?


----------



## S Crowther

Is the Niimbus fully balanced or is it only the output stage as with the V281?


----------



## seenc

vonBaron said:


> Did anyone compared Niimbus to Headtrip II?


“The much more expensive Wells Audio Headtrip is even better.” https://hifiphilosophy.com/recenzja-niimbus-ultimate-series-hpa-us-4/5/


----------



## project86

Not a huge fan of the Headtrip myself. I found it pretty lifeless, lacking detail, slow, and giving a generally "fuzzy" presentation overall. Not just bad for the price, but bad overall - I would choose many, many other amps over the Headtrip, despite absurd price differences between them.

I initially thought I was alone in this so I rarely comment, but I have noticed others over the years who feel the same.


----------



## vonBaron

I heard that Headtrip sound more like tube amp that some tube amps.


----------



## project86

Yeah, if you consider of slow, boring, syrupy, mushy sound as being the "tube amp" sound. 

Ok I obviously dislike the Wells Audio stuff, I'll stop now.


----------



## vonBaron

That quite shocking for a 7000$ AMP. Maybe DAC was weak?

I only heard Milo and i find it a very good AMP.


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 28, 2021)

No, the Milo isn't a good amp at all. It just has that tonality that some people can appreciate. But a technical amp, it ain't.

I'm always at awe when people spend so much money on Wells amps. I wouldn't even touch the Milo. And the hype on that thing is nuts.

That's why I was glad when the THX 789 came out. And now the Jot 2. It is specifically to serve as a benchmark. If it can't beat the Jot 2, then don't even bother pricing above it. If it can, then it is up to the buyer whether the price difference makes sense.


----------



## project86

Agreed, the Wells experience seems to involve a perfect storm of:

Extreme pricing
Interesting parts choices - some nice, some very cheap (for _any _amp much less an expensive one)
Very beefy DIY-type enclosures (which I love, but would expect more for the price)
Impossible specs
Magical thinking (Bybee filters?)
Questionable internal build - at the very least, could use optimization (messy wiring), but likely much larger issues at play
That said, I can see why the sound works _for some circumstances. _I just don't think it is worth anywhere near what they are charging, for any of their amps.  I'd pay $500 for a Headtrip and use it in certain limited situations.

EDIT - ok shutting up now for real


----------



## acguitar84 (Jul 28, 2021)

I did wonder about the Headtrip amps (and their newer tube amp called the dragon). I do see a poster that was initially enamored (he really loved it) with his Dragon is now selling it. I'm happy I read the above posts on this thread and thanks!! I'm just going to keep my sights set on the Niimbus! Can't wait to finally hear one!


----------



## omniweltall (Jul 29, 2021)

Not saying that the Nimbus is cheap. And I haven't listened to it too. But if you see the external and internal build. Then look at the brand (value and track record). Then look at where it is from (parts and labor costs). At least I know where the money is going.

Too many times I see people spending that kind of money on real crappy stuffs. Some even from unknown brands. Over what? One or two positive reviews.


----------



## paradoxper

project86 said:


> Yeah, if you consider of slow, boring, syrupy, mushy sound as being the "tube amp" sound.
> 
> Ok I obviously dislike the Wells Audio stuff, I'll stop now.


I've been telling people for years to simply take a look at the internals of their Wells Audio amp and seriously contemplate...how in the...


----------



## Pharmaboy

project86 said:


> Not a huge fan of the Headtrip myself. I found it pretty lifeless, lacking detail, slow, and giving a generally "fuzzy" presentation overall. Not just bad for the price, but bad overall - I would choose many, many other amps over the Headtrip, despite absurd price differences between them.
> 
> I initially thought I was alone in this so I rarely comment, but I have noticed others over the years who feel the same.


It's kind of a delicate thing, saying anything negative about audio gear that other people like a lot. 

I do so only selectively, when there's pretty much no other way to respond.

FWIW, honestly relating what one actually hears isn't the same as an attempt to rain on someone's parade.


----------



## vonBaron

Somebody tried opamp rolling in Niimbus?


----------



## Pharmaboy (Jul 31, 2021)

I rolled opamps in the V281. That was my excuse to try a pair of opamps I'd heard great things about--Sparkos Labs SS3602s.

Due to the unique over/under design of the V281 (line output board on top, HP output board on bottom), I was unable to change the stock opamps in the HP board: it required electronics disassembly of which I'm not capable--plus I doubted the these taller-than-stock opamps would fit in that tight space at all, or if they did, could cause overheating. But I did change in the line output board (no overheating or other ill effects) and was rewarded with subtly better sound via speakers & sub. Considering how good the V281 sound already, this felt like an achievement.

I have no idea if these particular opamps would work in the Nimbus. But if they would, I strongly recommend them.


----------



## mitchb

I will have my Niimbus US 5 Pro in a week or so. It will replace my Moon 430 ha which I like. Has anyone compared the Niimbus and the Moon? Although the Moon a good sounding amp I’m hoping for a livelier presentation with the Niimbus. I have a good feeling about the Niimbus. Before the Moon I enjoyed the Auralic Taurus Mk2 amp which I still have but the Moon is better sounding. I am hoping that the Niimbus will have the finesse of the Moon with the balls and detail of the Taurus Mk2.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 1, 2021)

mitchb said:


> I will have my Niimbus US 5 Pro in a week or so. It will replace my Moon 430 ha which I like. Has anyone compared the Niimbus and the Moon? Although the Moon a good sounding amp I’m hoping for a livelier presentation with the Niimbus. I have a good feeling about the Niimbus. Before the Moon I enjoyed the Auralic Taurus Mk2 amp which I still have but the Moon is better sounding. I am hoping that the Niimbus will have the finesse of the Moon with the balls and detail of the Taurus Mk2.


Oh…..it’s got details. Don’t worry about that. And texture.

and more power than you will ever need.


i’ve posted before that it’s arguably what the moon 430ha was trying to be/do**

**But important to note that i have never owned the moon and only demoed it a few times a year or two before i bought the niimbus.
So take my statement of hyperbole with a big bag of salt.


----------



## thecrow

error.


----------



## qboogie

I know @project86 compared the nimbus to the formula S (without Powerman IIRC), but has anyone else been able to compare them?

I have the FS/P combo for my 1266 TC but something in the back of my mind keeps bringing me back to this thread. 

And before someone suggests,  no I cannot justify owning both!


----------



## vonBaron

Where is Niimbus compare to Formula S?


----------



## qboogie

@project86 wrote a very detailed head to head with a ton of amps.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/


----------



## Pharmaboy

qboogie said:


> @project86 wrote a very detailed head to head with a ton of amps.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/



The extended "*Review System, or "It's Complicated"*" section of this review is priceless: a very articulate writer/listener painstakingly explains a system that's the audio equivalent of PeeWee Herman's foil ball.


----------



## jlbrach

qboogie said:


> @project86 wrote a very detailed head to head with a ton of amps.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/


it appears in that old review that he tested the formula s without the powerman unless I am mistaken...if so it is apples and oranges


----------



## vonBaron (Aug 1, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> I rolled opamps in the V281. That was my excuse to try a pair of opamps I'd heard great things about--Sparkos Labs SS3602s.
> 
> Due to the unique over/under design of the V281 (line output board on top, HP output board on bottom), I was unable to change the stock opamps in the HP board: it required electronics disassembly of which I'm not capable--plus I doubted the these taller-than-stock opamps would fit in that tight space at all, or if they did, could cause overheating. But I did change in the line output board (no overheating or other ill effects) and was rewarded with subtly better sound via speakers & sub. Considering how good the V281 sound already, this felt like an achievement.
> 
> I have no idea if these particular opamps would work in the Nimbus. But if they would, I strongly recommend them.


However, Fried strongly advises against playing opamp replacement in Niimbus.

Tommorow i send my US4 to new happy owner and im waiting for US5 Pro.


----------



## project86

To quote myself regarding the Formula S:

"This particular example had the beefy (optional) matching PSU that seemed to weigh more than the actual amp itself. The amp with PSU is priced very closely to the Niimbus US4+, making it a natural competitor."


----------



## jlbrach

fair enough


----------



## vonBaron

I see there is still demo of US4+ to buy.
https://www.earsunlimited.com/product/niimbus-us4-2/


----------



## vonBaron

I'll probably get my US5 Pro next week


----------



## mitchb

vonBaron said:


> I'll probably get my US5 Pro next week


Me too. Very exciting.


----------



## vonBaron

It's here!


----------



## mitchb

I am still waiting for mine from Arthur  of Power Holding. Mine should ship soon.


----------



## Slim1970

vonBaron said:


> It's here!


It looks great, congratulations!


----------



## vonBaron

Thanks! And sound even better


----------



## vonBaron

It's a bit strange how the potentiometer in my US5 Pro is calibrated, to get the desired volume level I have to turn the knob to almost half of the scale. Neither on my previous US4 nor in the US5 Pro demo did I have to turn the potentiometer so high (see my previous posts). In all of them my gain was set to 0.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> It's a bit strange how the potentiometer in my US5 Pro is calibrated, to get the desired volume level I have to turn the knob to almost half of the scale. Neither on my previous US4 nor in the US5 Pro demo did I have to turn the potentiometer so high (see my previous posts). In all of them my gain was set to 0.


Are you sure the pre gain is that the same for all?


----------



## mitchb

Is there much difference sound wise between the 4 and the 5 Pro?


----------



## vonBaron

ken6217 said:


> Are you sure the pre gain is that the same for all?


I'm 100% sure.


mitchb said:


> Is there much difference sound wise between the 4 and the 5 Pro?


Not really, to be honest US5 Pro sound little worse but is new and needs at least 50h burn in time.


----------



## project86 (Aug 12, 2021)

That's weird about the volume difference. Any chance you accidentally changed the setting on your source? Aside from that, and the gain setting which you already checked, I can't think what else it could be.

Theoretically the 4 and the 5 should sound identical, they have the same internal layout but the 5 has that extra 4.4 output.


----------



## vonBaron

Nah, Morpheus is still at 0dbF. Im not worried about that too much becouse i don't hear any distortion. Just level of power grow very slowly. They should after US5 Pro burn in time.


----------



## vonBaron

Conspiratorial theory: Maybe the components in US5 (Pro) are of lower quality than the previous US4 (+) due to covid (parts problem). Currently, the sound of the US5 Pro is to my ears somewhere between my previous US4 and the V550 Pro. I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## jlbrach

that is extremely disappointing..I briefly had a 550 which I had to return due to a malfunction so I couldnt properly ascertain its merits but what I did hear didnt overly impress


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> Conspiratorial theory: Maybe the components in US5 (Pro) are of lower quality than the previous US4 (+) due to covid (parts problem). Currently, the sound of the US5 Pro is to my ears somewhere between my previous US4 and the V550 Pro. I just hope I'm wrong.


I just looked up the word paranoia in the dictionary and it had you’re comments. LOL


----------



## vonBaron

jlbrach said:


> that is extremely disappointing..I briefly had a 550 which I had to return due to a malfunction so I couldnt properly ascertain its merits but what I did hear didnt overly impress


I hope it is only a lack of warm-up of the new unit, in the end I was paying for the Niimbus, not the V550.


----------



## vonBaron

ken6217 said:


> I just looked up the word paranoia in the dictionary and it had you’re comments. LOL


Whatever dude... They themselves admitted that they had a problem with parts.


----------



## ken6217 (Aug 12, 2021)

vonBaron said:


> Whatever dude... They themselves admitted that they had a problem with parts.


First of all I was joking. Second of all do you really think they would use inferior parts because of the shortage of the parts that they would normally use, and jeopardize the sound of their amps, which would also affect future sales, as well as lose their integrity. You’re out of your mind, dude.


----------



## mitchb

They would not ship out inferior products. It would be terrible for business. Does the amp not come with warranty? If it sounds inferior after some play time then send it back. It probably needs burn in but the fact that the volume is different from the demo 5 Pro you had is suspicious.


----------



## Pharmaboy

vonBaron said:


> It's a bit strange how the potentiometer in my US5 Pro is calibrated, to get the desired volume level I have to turn the knob to almost half of the scale. Neither on my previous US4 nor in the US5 Pro demo did I have to turn the potentiometer so high (see my previous posts). In all of them my gain was set to 0.


Unless you've somehow changed the gain of the source or loads (speakers), the answer may be that Violectric used a logarithmic volume pot in the US5 Pro. 

If that's the case (and I don't know that it is), the advantage is you'll gain a lot more range of adjustment in low- to medium-volume listening. The disadvantage would be that once you crank it to moderately loudness, it'll only take another few mm of pot rotation to get to "extremely loud." 

I haven't known Violectric to use logarithmic pots in any amps. The volume pots in my V281 & Lake People G109-A aren't logarithmic. But one never knows...these are wholly new designs.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> I just looked up the word paranoia in the dictionary and it had you’re comments. LOL


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


----------



## ken6217

Pharmaboy said:


> Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.


There was a poster of that in my advisers office back when I was in college.


----------



## vonBaron

Still, I wouldn't trade the US5 Pro for anything else. Maybe only WA33


----------



## ken6217

That’s like an oxymoron. Spend more money for a downgrade.


----------



## vonBaron (Aug 12, 2021)

WA33 is downgrade? I was never a fan of big tubes.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> WA33 is downgrade? I was never a fan of big tubes.


I think so. I’m sure others would agree. At the very least, it’s way over priced.


----------



## vonBaron

> it’s way over priced


Well i can surely aggre on that.


----------



## rmsanger

vonBaron said:


> Still, I wouldn't trade the US5 Pro for anything else. Maybe only WA33



Three other SS options that would compete:

1) https://fluxlab-acoustics.com/product/volot-dual-mono-class-a-headphone-amplifier/

2) http://www.masskobo.com/e/sale-e/m394.htm

3) https://translate.google.com/transl...roducts/BDI-DC44B-GT.html&prev=search&pto=aue


----------



## vonBaron

Volot looks nice on paper but is too big and ugly rest i don't even know.
Only SS amp who can match Niimbus is Bakoon imo.


----------



## S Crowther

Is it really worth the cost of trading up from my V281 to a Niimbus?


----------



## vonBaron

Yes! @Trance_Gott can say something about that.


----------



## thecrow

S Crowther said:


> Is it really worth the cost of trading up from my V281 to a Niimbus?


It’s a luxurious upgrade

Whether it is worth the value depends on your circumstances

More texture, illumination. 

More expensive.


----------



## Trance_Gott

Bass region especially with Susvara in in its own class with the US4 vs V281. 
US4 has more details, better separation.


----------



## S Crowther

Trance_Gott said:


> Bass region especially with Susvara in in its own class with the US4 vs V281.
> US4 has more details, better separation.


Noone seems to know whether it is fully balanced design or same as V281.


----------



## thecrow

S Crowther said:


> Noone seems to know whether it is fully balanced design or same as V281.


From page 20 in the manual
“Signal processing inside NIIMBUS HPA US 4+ is always unbalanced.”

https://www.studioequipment.co.jp/wp-content/themes/hpb20S20160930133045/img/file8.pdf


----------



## vonBaron

Shame its not fully balanced but Lake People don't hear advatage of it.


----------



## vonBaron (Aug 13, 2021)

The treble in the US5 Pro is better than in my previous US4, but the advantages end there, the midrange lacks the resolution, separation and air that I had on the US4, the soundstage also seems narrower and the dynamics are worse. If nothing changes after 100h i probably sell US5 Pro and get US5. Despite everything, I am optimistic.


----------



## ken6217 (Aug 13, 2021)

Give it 150 hours.


----------



## fdg (Aug 13, 2021)

Some words about the differences between Niimbus US 4 / US 4+ / US 5 / US 5 Pro

The audio circuitry and power supply circuitry is totally identical on all 4 items.
This concerns the inputs (although US 4 offers less inputs), the line outputs, the headphone amps, the power supply.
Nothing is made "cheaper" inside US 5 or US 5 Pro compared to the US 4 or US 4+.
But the market situation for parts is really thrilling in the moment.

These are the differences:
US 4: one unbal. input missing, no remote control, volume control with RK27, no balance control, no Pentaconn socket
US 4+: remote control, volume control with RK168 and 256-step reed-relay attenuator, balance control, no Pentaconn socket
US 5: remote control, volume control with motorized RK27, balance control, Pentaconn socket
US 5 Pro: remote control, volume control with RK168 and 256-step reed-relay attenuator, balance control, Pentaconn socket

US 4 and US 5 will show definetely no sound differences - same circuitry, same volume control
US 4+ and US 5 Pro will also show no sound difference - same circuitry, same volume control
Between US 4/US 5 and US 4+/US 5 Pro there are sound differencs because of differing volume controls

And yes, the law/travel of the volume control between US 4/US 5 and US 4+/US 5 Pro is also differing because ist diffferent technology.

Have fun and enjoy, Fried


----------



## mitchb

Very exciting. I wait my US 5 Pro with anticipation. I expect it will be nicer than my Taurus Mk2 which sounds good itself. I am also expecting an Abyss 1266 Phi TC which should be nice. I currently use mostly my LCD4 headphones. Does anyone know how well a Danacable Lazuli Nirvana cable will mate with the Abyss compared to the JPS SC cable?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yeah give it a burn   first...


----------



## vonBaron

fdg said:


> Some words about the differences between Niimbus US 4 / US 4+ / US 5 / US 5 Pro
> 
> The audio circuitry and power supply circuitry is totally identical on all 4 items.
> This concerns the inputs (although US 4 offers less inputs), the line outputs, the headphone amps, the power supply.
> ...


Oh no! I really liked how my US4 sounds and i don't really like how US5 Pro sound. RK168 is very cheap volume control so why US5 Pro cost so much vs US5?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Everything that is wrong with summit-fi mentality in one post.

Do you realize how different the actual implementation is or how distinctly different both the volume pots work in the corresponding amps?


----------



## vonBaron

I only realize that US5 Pro sound worse than US4, at least for now.


----------



## fdg (Aug 13, 2021)

vonBaron said:


> Oh no! I really liked how my US4 sounds and i don't really like how US5 Pro sound. RK168 is very cheap volume control so why US5 Pro cost so much vs US5?


see post 326 https://www.head-fi.org/threads/vio...g-durch-balanced.705318/page-22#post-10807716


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> I think so. I’m sure others would agree. At the very least, it’s way over priced.


Oh, don't forget Mr Jeff Wells Audio. LOL


----------



## ken6217

paradoxper said:


> Oh, don't forget Mr Jeff Wells Audio.


Yea, but at least his build justifies the price tag.


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> Yea, but at least his build justifies the price tag.


Gotta pay for that super-wells-engineering one way or another.


----------



## vonBaron

10h+ burn in time pass but i pause for now because Niimbus is getting hot.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> 10h+ burn in time pass but i pause for now because Niimbus is getting hot.


You can let it run 24/7 and nothing will happen to it. Let it run a couple days straight and then listen to it.


----------



## vonBaron

After 30h of burn in time, the US5 Pro started to play it the way I wanted it, the midrange gained resolution and air, and the bass has better control, dynamics are better.


----------



## mitchb

Good news. It will only get better over the next 120 or more hours play. I expect my new Niimbus next week.


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, now it can only be better.
Waiting for your insights.


----------



## vonBaron

I just bump gain to +6db and now US5 Pro sound almost like my old US4, more energetic, dynamic, with better control.


----------



## vonBaron

Too bad i don't have any 4.4mm cable to check that output.


----------



## vonBaron

Now I'm sure the US5 Pro sounds smoother and has a stronger softer bass than the US4.


----------



## Nostoi

vonBaron said:


> Now I'm sure the US5 Pro sounds smoother and has a stronger softer bass than the US4.


Stronger softer?

What does the US5 Pro version bring to the table if you're not using 4.4mm output?


----------



## vonBaron

Stronger but most bloated.

For now really nothing...


----------



## Nostoi

vonBaron said:


> Stronger but most bloated.
> 
> For now really nothing...


Maybe balanced output produces a more controlled bass response?


----------



## vonBaron

I all time use XLR output...


----------



## Nostoi

vonBaron said:


> I all time use XLR output...


Ah OK, likely no difference indeed with 4.4.


----------



## jlbrach

I do not own either but I find it ridiculous that the 5 is a lessor product than the 4


----------



## vonBaron

Or maybe that US4 wich i has was extremely successful unit.


----------



## jlbrach

same innards...silly discussion


----------



## ken6217

jlbrach said:


> same innards...silly discussion


Exactly. Speak to Arthur and he’ll tell you the same thing.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 21, 2021)

Nostoi said:


> Stronger softer?
> 
> What does the US5 Pro version bring to the table if you're not using 4.4mm output?


See post 805 in this thread

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nii...s-by-lake-people.876018/page-54#post-16504828


----------



## saudio7

vonBaron said:


> Or maybe that US4 wich i has was extremely successful unit.


You are compering from memory or one to one?


----------



## vonBaron (Aug 22, 2021)

From memory, but i have good memory. I compare 1:1 demo of US5 Pro vs US4 and i have the same feeling.


----------



## thecrow

They say that women *forget* how painful the labour/child birth was and hence they look at having another child.
(Let’s sat most women)

what chance do us blokes really have or _really_ remembering ?


(with gear, i usually go by roughly trying to recall how i felt about it at the time and to remember the context back then)


----------



## Nostoi

thecrow said:


> They say that women *forget* how painful the labour/child birth was and hence they look at having another child.
> (Let’s sat most women)
> 
> what chance do us blokes really have or _really_ remembering ?
> ...


I was at the birth of my son and I'm still trying to forget how painful it was just for me to watch. Wow. Even worse than stubbing my foot on the coffee table last year.


----------



## thecrow

Nostoi said:


> I was at the birth of my son and I'm still trying to forget how painful it was just for me to watch. Wow. Even worse than stubbing my foot on the coffee table last year.


Me too. 
i appreciate it‘s worse than stubbing your foot.

My mature level of empathy has it right up there when you hit your knee into the tow bar at the back of the car. It’s pretty much THAT bad!


----------



## thecrow

zorilon said:


> Hi, yes I have the Holo Spring 2 KTE and I like it a lot. It is something about the tonality of this DAC that I like. In this setup with Niimbus it makes me have goosebumps very easily  . I had the Chord Hugo TT2 but even if it had more technicality, it didn’t had that effect.


Do you still use the holo spring with niimbus?
how are you finding the combo?
i see you had sold the dave. did you try the dave with the niimbus?


if anyone else here has tried the dave and/or the holo audio dacs (particularly the May) i’d love to hear your feedback

thanks


----------



## vonBaron (Aug 22, 2021)

I tried Dave with Niimbus but i stay with Morpheus. Dave + Niimbus is very good synergy but Dave is not that good to pay 2x as for Morpheus.


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> Exactly. Speak to Arthur and he’ll tell you the same thing.


The Niimbus line is a mess.

Buy a CFA3. LMAO


----------



## ken6217

Actually I’m on my way to Arthur‘s house shortly to drop something off. That is if I can wade through the water here.


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> Actually I’m on my way to Arthur‘s house shortly to drop something off. That is if I can wade through the water here.


Bring your raincoat!


----------



## ken6217

Just boots


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> Just boots


You mean your floaties.


----------



## ken6217

You mean foot condoms. Aka rubbers.


----------



## paradoxper

ken6217 said:


> You mean foot condoms. Aka rubbers.


Those are called raincoats too! LOL


----------



## thecrow

This is how rumours start


----------



## vkenz

thecrow said:


> This is how rumours start


lol


----------



## mitchb

Why do you say that? I heard the Niimbus is supposed to be nice. I am getting one.


----------



## vkenz

mitchb said:


> Why do you say that? I heard the Niimbus is supposed to be nice. I am getting one.


I second here.  What did he mean by that?  Why is it a mess compared to what?


----------



## ken6217 (Aug 23, 2021)

Don’t listen to the people with a tinfoil hats. There’s nothing wrong with the amp. If you have any concerns at all, address it with where you purchased it from, and not the “experts” on this forum.


----------



## Fegefeuer

vkenz said:


> I second here.  What did he mean by that?  Why is it a mess compared to what?



He might just not like the overall confusion which might have been caused with the introduction of the latest models, without any bigger announcement. I also remember him not liking the marketing and maybe naming scheme.


----------



## vonBaron

The US5 Pro brings the soundstage closer compared to the US4 with my DAC it creates a wall of sound at times.


----------



## ken6217

Some information regarding the naming of the Niimbus US 4 versus US5.

I had gone to see Arthur at Power Holdings to return a streamer that I had demoed and he had mentioned the comments he had seen on the forum regarding the two amps. He said that the amps are the same (except the addition of the 6.3 mm output) and the only reason why the name change was due to the Asian market. The number 4 in Chinese is associated with death, and so they changed the model number. 

I remember when I used to travel to Hong Kong on business many years ago that they had done that with car model numbers as well. The Alfa Romeo 164 was changed to 168. The Mercedes 420 was a also changed to another model number, but I don't remember what it was changed to.

I googled this and this is what I found:
*The number four is considered unlucky because* it sounds a lot like the word for “death,” and as a result Chinese buildings often lack a fourth floor (just as American buildings sometimes skip the 13th). Likewise, Chinese drivers avoid license plates ending in four.

Btw, I saw he had one unsold Niimbus if anyone was looking for one.


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> Some information regarding the naming of the Niimbus US 4 versus US5.
> 
> I had gone to see Arthur at Power Holdings to return a streamer that I had demoed and he had mentioned the comments he had seen on the forum regarding the two amps. He said that the amps are the same (except the addition of the 6.3 mm output) and the only reason why the name change was due to the Asian market. The number 4 in Chinese is associated with death, and so they changed the model number.
> 
> ...


And it’s not useful to sell 4 packs of golf balls there either (fun fact, they tell me)


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> And it’s not useful to sell 4 packs of golf balls there either (fun fact, they tell me)


Man, that sucked. That's the best you got? Maybe tryout Dad jokes. LOL.


----------



## jonathan c

thecrow said:


> And it’s not useful to sell 4 packs of golf balls there either (fun fact, they tell me)


What about par 4 holes?


----------



## thecrow

ken6217 said:


> Man, that sucked. That's the best you got? Maybe tryout Dad jokes. LOL.


That wasn’t a dad joke.
(I have heaps of those).

this was one of things that would repetitively come up in my marketing lectures (early 1990’s) as cultural differences that needed to be considered in a global market.

so according to our lecturers you would rarely find 4 packs of golf balls on sale in some asian countries for that simple fact.


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> That wasn’t a dad joke.
> (I have heaps of those).
> 
> this was one of things that would repetitively come up in my marketing lectures (early 1990’s) as cultural differences that needed to be considered in a global market.
> ...


Interesting. I thought you were making a joke regarding the golf balls when you added fun fact.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> Man, that sucked. That's the best you got? Maybe tryout Dad jokes. LOL.


Chinese golfers yell "Five" when the ball is struck.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> Some information regarding the naming of the Niimbus US 4 versus US5.
> 
> I had gone to see Arthur at Power Holdings to return a streamer that I had demoed and he had mentioned the comments he had seen on the forum regarding the two amps. He said that the amps are the same (except the addition of the 6.3 mm output) and the only reason why the name change was due to the Asian market. The number 4 in Chinese is associated with death, and so they changed the model number.
> 
> ...


All I want now is the new Violectric Nimbus 444 "Death" model.

And I'm not gonna supply a doctor's note to buy it, either...


----------



## ken6217

Pharmaboy said:


> All I want now is the new Violectric Nimbus 444 "Death" model.
> 
> And I'm not gonna supply a doctor's note to buy it, either...


You mean Death Metal.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> You mean Death Metal.


The case might be made of death metal, if that's what you mean...


----------



## ken6217

Pharmaboy said:


> The case might be made of death metal, if that's what you mean...


Death Metal music


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> Death Metal music


Channeling Sybil from Fawlty Towers, "Oh, I _know_."


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> All I want now is the new Violectric Nimbus 444 "Death" model.
> 
> And I'm not gonna supply a doctor's note to buy it, either...


And it must:  pump out 4.4 watts per channel regardless of headphone impedance, weigh 20 kilograms (44 lbs), and have _only _4-pin XLR  sockets for headphones. 😆👹….


----------



## thecrow

They did add the pentaconn 4.4mm connector.

maybe they call it the pentaconn .173 inch connector


----------



## ken6217

I think they used the sign of a pentagram to scare away the werewolf


----------



## mitchb

I should have mine on Monday. It will run an LCD4 headphones and an Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones.


----------



## thecrow (Aug 28, 2021)

mitchb said:


> I should have mine on Monday. It will run an LCD4 headphones and an Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones.


You’ll love it

next stop: susvara town???

(sell the lcdx and auralic taurus and help fund the susvara purchase - that’s roughly what i did)

of course ymmv


----------



## vonBaron

Noo need if you have 1266 TC


----------



## mitchb

thecrow said:


> You’ll love it
> 
> next stop: susvara town???
> 
> ...


I am going to keep my Taurus Mk2 because I love it but I am looking to sell my LCDX headphones. The Susvara are a possibility down the line. After listening to my 1266 Phi TC for days I tried my LCD4 headphones for a change  and they are a nice comfortable listen but back to the Abyss.


----------



## jlbrach

yes, the lcd-4 is a great HP but the abyss is in another league


----------



## SuperDuke

Waiting awhile before I make remarks about my new US5 ...................... OK:  the separation is excellent with the 1266TC (Chesky Bucky Pizzarelli -Three for all and Wycliff Gordon - Orleans Jazz).   Maybe the low noise floor, fancy Volume w/ relays contribute to this??  Very nice end result.

More to follow.  Will be fun to turn down the pre gain and try some IEMs.


----------



## vonBaron

Well i still think that US5 Pro is a downgrade to US4.


----------



## thecrow

error post


----------



## Empyah

vonBaron said:


> Well i still think that US5 Pro is a downgrade to US4.


How do you come up with these kinds of conclusions? No offense but I am reaaaaly trying to follow your thought process dude...
And one more thing - have you considered reevaluating and/or upgrading your source gear? :S


----------



## vonBaron

Read my previous posts and we talk later.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> Read my previous posts and we talk later.


Fake News. It’s amazing with the brain can do.


----------



## Empyah

vonBaron said:


> Read my previous posts and we talk later.


I did...thats exactly why I am so confused.


----------



## vonBaron

So we can end discourse now because i know what i hear.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just get the US4 again and end this misery.


----------



## Empyah

vonBaron said:


> So we can end discourse now because i know what i hear.


You do you bro - you seem good at it. xD


----------



## mitchb

I received my US 5 Pro a couple of hours ago and it is quite nice. My Taurus Mk2 is no slouch but the Niimbus is obviously nicer before the benefit of burn in. With my Abyss 1266 Phi TC I require +18 db gain but the sound is good already.


----------



## vonBaron

Fegefeuer said:


> Just get the US4 again and end this misery.


Maybe i will or buy another AMP, maybe Bakoon?


----------



## vonBaron

mitchb said:


> I received my US 5 Pro a couple of hours ago and it is quite nice. My Taurus Mk2 is no slouch but the Niimbus is obviously nicer before the benefit of burn in. With my Abyss 1266 Phi TC I require +18 db gain but the sound is good already.


What? +6db is good enough or you have using low voltage RCA inputs.


----------



## vonBaron

US5 Pro is still very good amp...


----------



## mitchb

I am running balanced everywhere and with quick experiments with my 1266 Phi TC I find that the amp and headphones sound good at +18db. I still need to go to 12’ o’clock for a comfortable volume.


----------



## vonBaron

mitchb said:


> I am running balanced everywhere and with quick experiments with my 1266 Phi TC I find that the amp and headphones sound good at +18db. I still need to go to 12’ o’clock for a comfortable volume.


I see you listen very loud, ok


----------



## ken6217

I’ll sell you my US4+ for $12k. It’s worth it. It sounds twice as good as the US5.


----------



## paradoxper (Aug 31, 2021)

I don't even know.

I like Wild Bill, he wild.

This is, like, not real life. Can you even read? You both own the Morpheus so it's not a sane troll.
🤣

Tell me I missed something vonBaron or tell me you're missing lots.


----------



## ken6217

mitchb said:


> I am running balanced everywhere and with quick experiments with my 1266 Phi TC I find that the amp and headphones sound good at +18db. I still need to go to 12’ o’clock for a comfortable volume.


Experiment with different gain settings, and it will sound different, and I’m not referring to the volume.

Where is the volume knob at normal listening level when you’re at +6db?


----------



## vonBaron

Fried himself said there's difference in sound because of different volume control, so for me US4 (and probably US5) sound signature is better.


ken6217 said:


> Seriously though, and I don’t want to gaslight you. You very well may hear a difference. It’s possible you could listen to another US5 and it may sound different than the one you have.
> 
> I’ve had HE1000 and LCD4 in the past along with friends, and they all sounded different than each other, and these were the same models with no changes.


----------



## mitchb

ken6217 said:


> Experiment with different gain settings, and it will sound different, and I’m not referring to the volume.
> 
> Where is the volume knob at normal listening level when you’re at +6db?


I need to have the volume to around 1or2 o’clock at gain +6db. At +18db gain the volume is good at 12 o’clock


----------



## ken6217

mitchb said:


> I need to have the volume to around 1or2 o’clock at gain +6db. At +18db gain the volume is good at 12 o’clock


Any difference in soundstage and depth?


----------



## mitchb

Too early to tell The volume level best 18 db gain


----------



## vonBaron

With Holo May i go back to 0db becouse of high voltage of May.

Maybe i will go higher than +6db when i go back to Morpheus but i think i will be too much for headphones like Utopia.

And the noise floor will be significantly.


----------



## joe

*MOD NOTE: *Guys, I removed some personal attacks. Let's stay civil to each other. I don't want to lock anyone out of the thread.


----------



## Pharmaboy

joe said:


> *MOD NOTE: *Guys, I removed some personal attacks. Let's stay civil to each other. I don't want to lock anyone out of the thread.



THANK YOU! (really)


----------



## Empyah

joe said:


> *MOD NOTE: *Guys, I removed some personal attacks. Let's stay civil to each other. I don't want to lock anyone out of the thread.


Yeah I went a bit to far there, thank you for reminding me, I just can't stand when people are not willing to properly articulate criticisms, especially when they are aimed at internally identicall hardware, it simply comes over as trolling or schilling/astro-turfing...


----------



## mitchb

My new Niimbus is sounding good. I like it very much and of coarse it will only sound better with play. I find that with my Abyss 1266 Phi TC phones that I need +18db gain for comfortable volume. I have not yet listened to my LCD4 headphones.


----------



## vkenz

vonBaron said:


> Maybe i will or buy another AMP, maybe Bakoon?


Try the wells audio dragon.


----------



## vkenz

mitchb said:


> I am running balanced everywhere and with quick experiments with my 1266 Phi TC I find that the amp and headphones sound good at +18db. I still need to go to 12’ o’clock for a comfortable volume.


what???? your golden ears might expire sooner than the amp.


----------



## vonBaron

vkenz said:


> Try the wells audio dragon.


Nah, but thanks.


----------



## mitchb

vkenz said:


> what???? your golden ears might expire sooner than the amp.


I find the volume comfortable. 12:00 to 1:00 on the volume. It’s actually quite nice.


----------



## vonBaron

I find US5Pro to be quite source picky, with Holo May was dead neutral and little sharper, with Morpheus more warm and softer.


----------



## vkenz

vonBaron said:


> I find US5Pro to be quite source picky, with Holo May was dead neutral and little sharper, with Morpheus more warm and softer.


I auditioned the Dave + US4 Pro + 1266 Phi TC and it was a surreal experience for me.


----------



## vonBaron

Or maybe Niimbus extract everything from a good DAC.


----------



## vonBaron

vkenz said:


> I auditioned the Dave + US4 Pro + 1266 Phi TC and it was a surreal experience for me.


For me too! But Dave is not in my league.


----------



## mitchb

I use PS Audio Directstream dac before my Niimbus to 1266 Phi TC with good results. My Niimbus will improve with play but sounds good now with 10 hours play.


----------



## vkenz

vonBaron said:


> For me too! But Dave is not in my league.


Yeah, my first thought after that experience was to sell all my collection.  Good thing my self control came back after a few days.


----------



## vonBaron

vkenz said:


> Yeah, my first thought after that experience was to sell all my collection.  Good thing my self control came back after a few days.


There some dacs at the same level as Dave but cheaper.


----------



## vkenz

vonBaron said:


> There some dacs at the same level as Dave but cheaper.


Yeah, but I can't go R2R cause they seem to have lag for PC FPS gaming.   My setup will mostly revolve around my Gaming PC.  Although I am considering the Bartok instead for a AIO solution but the size just seems to much for my desk.


----------



## Nostoi

vkenz said:


> Yeah, but I can't go R2R cause they seem to have lag for PC FPS gaming.   My setup will mostly revolve around my Gaming PC.  Although I am considering the Bartok instead for a AIO solution but the size just seems to much for my desk.


A Bartok just to play Battlefield instead of using the Bartok to, say, listen to the Hungarian composer, Bartok? 

Back in my day, we'd play Quake (or Broken Sword if we feeling adventurous) using whatever piece of #&*@ speakers the chunky PC came with. Soundblaster 16bit was the peak of decadence. Dialup was our kingdom, lag was our vibe. Glorious.


----------



## vonBaron

vkenz said:


> Yeah, but I can't go R2R cause they seem to have lag for PC FPS gaming.   My setup will mostly revolve around my Gaming PC.  Although I am considering the Bartok instead for a AIO solution but the size just seems to much for my desk.


That's sad...


----------



## Fegefeuer

vonBaron said:


> I find US5Pro to be quite source picky, with Holo May was dead neutral and little sharper, with Morpheus more warm and softer.



This is what I mentioned during the earlier days. With Niimbus it's more "work" to match components, down to the cables as it's more transparent and revealing. Though for cables I'm not in the "go crazy" camp. I use Lapp cables with 29pf capacity. Not the most flexible but very well made, robust, strong connections.


----------



## thecrow

The us4 works great with the metrum hex - another nos dac

the susvara is fantastic 

the dac is a little on the warner side but not as much, from what i have come to understand as the metrum pavane.

but i think my dac may be a tad warmer than the sonnet morpheus dac.

no idea re how compares to holo may - nos or os

(i certainly won’t be changing to another dac without a demo of a potential new dac, like the holo may or sonnet options or dave, to see how it plays with my us4, based on what i was thinking and what i am now reading)


----------



## vonBaron

Holo May (KTE) is fantastic DAC! I find it better than Morpheus and Dave. Only if it will be little smaller...


----------



## Trance_Gott

vonBaron said:


> Holo May (KTE) is fantastic DAC! I find it better than Morpheus and Dave. Only if it will be little smaller...


Wait until Niimbus DAC is coming...


----------



## vonBaron

Not in this year.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> Holo May (KTE) is fantastic DAC! I find it better than Morpheus and Dave. Only if it will be little smaller...


That size element is great about the morpheus

and weight


----------



## Ragnar-BY

Trance_Gott said:


> Wait until Niimbus DAC is coming...


Lake People had their own DACs under Violectric brand. While Violectric amps were great for the price, DACs were just ok, nothing special.


----------



## vonBaron

I loan TT2 + MScaler and i pluged it to Niimbus and i can only say WOW!


----------



## vonBaron

Now I confirm that everything with the US5 Pro is ok, only a little smoother sound, which is great with Holo May and TT2, but with my usual Morpheus it is worse, with US5 probably will be opposite.


----------



## mitchb

After maybe 30 hours or so play the Niimbus is sounding better all the time. There are no weak links I can think of unless you consider my Directstream dac a weak link. I don’t. I find that the sound I am getting reminds me of my old vinyl system but much better. The Niimbus will further improve over the next 100 hours or more which is exciting as it sounds good now. I am not playing music through it 24/7 but only use it when I am listening.


----------



## vonBaron

I will soon compare US5PRO to US5.


----------



## vonBaron

But not so fast, late October / early November lol


----------



## thecrow (Sep 7, 2021)

I have absolutely no compulsion to compare ( or any budget to change from) the us4

Personally that would just do my head in (as they say)


----------



## vonBaron

My US5 Pro has over 100h + burn in now and I now have the same listening enjoyment as with the US4.


----------



## mitchb

I am loving mine with only 40 hours play and it keeps getting better.


----------



## ken6217

vonBaron said:


> My US5 Pro has over 100h + burn in now and I now have the same listening enjoyment as with the US4.


Didnt you say the US4 was better?


----------



## vonBaron

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## vkenz

ken6217 said:


> Didnt you say the US4 was better?


he sure did say it.  that is what started the whole debacle and doubt on the us 5 pro.


----------



## ken6217

I was actually thinking later on that we had to go through this whole drama with him.

Well at least we know going forward that he’s a good source of information. Whatever he says just think the opposite. LOL


----------



## vonBaron

You can ignore my posts if you butthurt too much.


----------



## jonathan c

Does someone in this vicinity need a ‘proctometrist’…?…


----------



## ken6217

Butthurt? What the heck is that? I think you were talking out of it though discussing the difference in sound between the two amps.


----------



## ken6217 (Sep 11, 2021)

jonathan c said:


> Does someone in this vicinity need a ‘proctometrist’…?…


I heard there’s a lot of openings in that field.


----------



## thecrow (Sep 11, 2021)

I feel @vonBaron was sharing what he was hearing in good faith though he may have been calling it too early and not letting things/items settle in first - let that be a lesson for all of us

hence we should never get caught up in early opinions

As crazy as it sounds maybe what Fried said a while ago might actually be right (eg us4 is the same as us5 and 4+ sale as 5 pro)


if you look at the empyrean/ empyrean elite threads you’ll see a lof of that going on and a lot opinions 
being professed by members who have not even heard the elite

edit: and when looking at the holo audio may dac I have read many times that it takes 100+ hours for it to settle (maybe even 200+) so let’s not dismiss that dac in a hurry either


----------



## S Crowther

I do wish people would remember that audio experience is highly subjective: you can look at measurements on graphs etc. but what you hear and like or not is modulated by your own brain and that is individual to you and subject to change. 
There is little point in taking any single person’s audio experience as more than a very rough and unreliable guide to what your own experience may turn out to be.


----------



## vonBaron (Sep 11, 2021)

thecrow said:


> I feel @vonBaron was sharing what he was hearing in good faith though he may have been calling it too early and not letting things/items settle in first - let that be a lesson for all of us
> 
> hence we should never get caught up in early opinions
> 
> ...


But i don't have Holo May, i only loan it for few days.
I still want hear US5 but now im not in the rush.


----------



## ken6217

thecrow said:


> I feel @vonBaron *was sharing what he was hearing in good faith though he may have been calling it too early and not letting things/items settle in first - let that be a lesson for all of us*
> 
> I agree with that. It happens.


----------



## BlairW

I am very much enjoying the US5 Pro now that is has broken in, completely different beast! It sounds excellent and is currently the best solid state headphone amp I've ever experienced. Mind you this is with the Bartok's XLR outputs. Sounds absolutely wonderful pairing with the new Meze Elites!


----------



## vonBaron

So you confirm that before "break in" US5PRO sounds just ok? How many h your unit have?


----------



## BlairW

vonBaron said:


> So you confirm that before "break in" US5PRO sounds just ok? How many h your unit have?


It does sound better over time, I would say it sounds great out of the box though. My unit has around 150 hours.


----------



## mitchb

Mine sounds good with 50 hours play but getting better. It was good straight from the box new but is sounding better all the time.


----------



## vonBaron

Fried declare it need only 50h, IMHO it needs at least 100h.


----------



## mitchb

I would give it 200 hours as I do all new equipment.


----------



## vonBaron

My previous US4 have around 400h and sound amazing.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just give it 666 hours and watch the Devil gaze in envy as no fire in hell could give this amp an equal burnin' as listening to music does.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> Just give it 666 hours and watch the Devil gaze in envy as no fire in hell could give this amp an equal burnin' as listening to music does.


----------



## Sound Quality

After listening to the HD800S directly into the TT2 alone everyday for 4 months, I just don't think it's a good match when compared to my RME ADI 2 DAC and V280 combo.

Now I'm thinking of trading in my TT2 for the US5 pro. Will the US5 work well with the RME ADI-2 DAC and HD800S? I understand US5 is neutral but is it slightly on the warmer side of neutral?


----------



## mitchb

My Niimbus US 5 Pro amp and Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones are sounding very good with around 75 hours play.


----------



## vonBaron

In general, what I would not listen to with Niimbus, I know that it is money well spent and the smile does not disappear on my face.
The amplifiers I had before sounded so flat and without dynamics.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> In general, what I would not listen to with Niimbus, I know that it is money well spent and the smile does not disappear on my face.
> The amplifiers I had before sounded so flat and without dynamics.


If only the external design would be nicer. I really like HeadAmp GSX Mini look for example.


----------



## vonBaron

For me Niimbus looks more elegant.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

Hi,

Anyone tried ZMF Verite with Niimbus?


----------



## Pharmaboy

Fegefeuer said:


> Just give it 666 hours and watch the Devil gaze in envy as no fire in hell could give this amp an equal burnin' as listening to music does.


Wow. I'm having a flashback to the scary Roman Polanski film, ROSEMARY'S NIMBUS.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Pharmaboy said:


> Wow. I'm having a flashback to the scary Roman Polanski film, ROSEMARY'S NIMBUS.



Don't fret, everything's in perfect balance now.


----------



## zorilon

MichalZZZZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone tried ZMF Verite with Niimbus?


I have the Verite Closed and works perfect with my Niimbus US4, very good 3D soundstage and holographic sound.


----------



## Fegefeuer

I had the Verité Open with the US4+ and it was sublime. It was the Silkwood version which has more decay than the harder woods but the high damping factor of the Niimbus gave it more control.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

@zorilon, @Fegefeuer 

Thank you.


----------



## tholt

Pharmaboy said:


> Chinese golfers yell "Five" when the ball is struck.


Late comer to this thread and read through the whole Chinese number thing then came this punchline, which made me LOL. Brilliant man


----------



## ken6217

Pharmaboy said:


> Wow. I'm having a flashback to the scary Roman Polanski film, ROSEMARY'S NIMBUS.


I actually watched Rosemary’s Baby last week.


----------



## mitchb

The Niimbus is sounding good especially with some play time. It still is within 70 hours so it will be even better but now it is nice. Expensive but nice.


----------



## lucasratmundo

Anyone had a chance compare the Niimbus with the Oor yet?


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> I actually watched Rosemary’s Baby last week.


It's an amazing film. Whenever I rewatch it, time just stops.

Rewatched Hitchcock's THE BIRDS a couple nights ago. I've seen it dozens of times but once again, can't get that closing shot out of my mind.


----------



## ken6217

Pharmaboy said:


> It's an amazing film. Whenever I rewatch it, time just stops.
> 
> Rewatched Hitchcock's THE BIRDS a couple nights ago. I've seen it dozens of times but once again, can't get that closing shot out of my mind.


I saw Rear Window recently as well. Excellent movie.


----------



## Pharmaboy

ken6217 said:


> I saw Rear Window recently as well. Excellent movie.


It's another amazing film. More stage-bound than any other Hitchcock film (it easily could be staged as a play), but the acting and psychological underpinning are very fine.

My favorite Hitchcock film by far is VERTIGO. Was lucky enough to see it during a revival w/restored Cinerama print in the early '90s...my mind is still blown by that showing.


----------



## Womaz

Hi guys, I am considering the US 5 Pro to replace my current amp the Burson Conductor 3X Reference. It is right at the VERY top of my price range and I would have to make do with a cheaper DAC if I go this route. Like sort of max spend of 1K on the DAC. Its to use with my 1266 TCs. Would this be a crazy move to make?
Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## mitchb

I have a Niimbus and it’s glorious! It replaced a Moon 430 HA. I love my Niimbus amp with my Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones connected with a Danacable Lazuli Nirvana cable. I highly recommend the Niimbus with the TC’s.


----------



## Womaz

mitchb said:


> I have a Niimbus and it’s glorious! It replaced a Moon 430 HA. I love my Niimbus amp with my Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones connected with a Danacable Lazuli Nirvana cable. I highly recommend the Niimbus with the TC’s.


I have no doubt it will be amazing, but you have a very good DAC too. If I stretch myself to the Nimbus my DAC funds are limited. I am really looking for advice on whether that would be a foolish path to take. I am also considering the Violectric 590 amp or Amp/Dac .
So Nimbus with a fairly cheap DAC or the 590 options??


----------



## thecrow

Womaz said:


> I have no doubt it will be amazing, but you have a very good DAC too. If I stretch myself to the Nimbus my DAC funds are limited. I am really looking for advice on whether that would be a foolish path to take. I am also considering the Violectric 590 amp or Amp/Dac .
> So Nimbus with a fairly cheap DAC or the 590 options??


If you haven’t already read this review and post have a look at these

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...ge-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/#post-14426259

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/violectric-dha-v590-dac-amp-blue-velvet.928902/page-18#post-15974913

 I don’t own the abyss so i don’t know what they need but your thinking of the v590 makes sense if that fits the bill …..unless you revisit the dac to pair with the niimbus later this or next year if you think that is an option for you

the niimbus is not cheap but i can not see myself ever buying another solid state amp whatsoever

@project86 ????


----------



## mitchb

I would get the Niimbus. You could probably get an acceptable dac used for $1000 and then down the line you could always upgrade your dac. This is just my opinion. Perhaps someone else with more experience could more properly advise you. I love my Niimbus. The TC’s deserve a good amp.


----------



## Womaz

thecrow said:


> If you haven’t already read this review and post have a look at these
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...ge-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/#post-14426259
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, yes I have read the 590 thread ...oh so many times but not the other one so I will delve into this. Very helpful so thanks again.


----------



## TANTALUMWATCHES

Womaz said:


> Hi guys, I am considering the US 5 Pro to replace my current amp the Burson Conductor 3X Reference. It is right at the VERY top of my price range and I would have to make do with a cheaper DAC if I go this route. Like sort of max spend of 1K on the DAC. Its to use with my 1266 TCs. Would this be a crazy move to make?
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this.


VOLOT Dual Mono Class-A Headphone Amplifier​

try this out, sound Top and Price Top.


----------



## project86

Take this with a grain of salt as I'm not a huge fan of the 1266 series, though I completely understand why some people love them. V590 does a great job and drives them well, makes for a very enjoyable all-in-one system. But...

I'll go out on a limb and speculate that if you're willing to put up with the Abyss design (which is not necessarily optimized for comfort or ease of use) then you are probably also a good candidate for a separate DAC/amp system. It just makes sense - if you are running what many consider a top tier/end game headphone, might as well have an amp of similar caliber. 

As for DACs, you can certainly find something very enjoyable in the $1k range. DA Art's Aquila II, the Cayin iDAC-6 mk2, or the Denafrips Ares II are the first things coming to mind for brand new units fitting that price range. Going the used route, I would look into stuff like the PS Audio Stellar GCD (or even the older PerfectWave models), a Wyred4Sound DAC2, RME ADI-2, Ayre QB-9 DSD, or even go old-school with something from Theta or Wavelength or Sonic Frontiers. Plenty of options to fit whatever signature you might prefer.


----------



## Womaz

project86 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt as I'm not a huge fan of the 1266 series, though I completely understand why some people love them. V590 does a great job and drives them well, makes for a very enjoyable all-in-one system. But...
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and speculate that if you're willing to put up with the Abyss design (which is not necessarily optimized for comfort or ease of use) then you are probably also a good candidate for a separate DAC/amp system. It just makes sense - if you are running what many consider a top tier/end game headphone, might as well have an amp of similar caliber.
> 
> As for DACs, you can certainly find something very enjoyable in the $1k range. DA Art's Aquila II, the Cayin iDAC-6 mk2, or the Denafrips Ares II are the first things coming to mind for brand new units fitting that price range. Going the used route, I would look into stuff like the PS Audio Stellar GCD (or even the older PerfectWave models), a Wyred4Sound DAC2, RME ADI-2, Ayre QB-9 DSD, or even go old-school with something from Theta or Wavelength or Sonic Frontiers. Plenty of options to fit whatever signature you might prefer.


Thanks for the reply very helpful.
To be honest I do like to keep things simple as I hate messing about with different cables etc etc. The 1266s did challenge my patience for a day or so but once you get the right fit for you then they are easy to manage after that.

I would love to get the Nimbus and your comments about a cheaper DAC being decent enough does encourage me to have a look at the second hand DAC market. Indeed there is a Holo Audio Spring Level 1in the classifieds section at present.
I think it will either be the DHA V590 Pro which has the inbuilt DAC or I will go all out for the Nimbus 5Pro and then get a cheaper DAC. My instinct says spend more on the Amp.....or shall I rephrase that , prioritise the Amp.
Violectric is not the only brand I am considering , the new Burson Soloist GT is also on my radar.

Thanks again.


----------



## vonBaron

Buy Niimbus, sell kidney, buy good DAC, profit!


----------



## Womaz

vonBaron said:


> Buy Niimbus, sell kidney, buy good DAC, profit!


Part of me want to just go mad and do just that. I dont change my gear a lot. The HEKs were my headphones for 6 years , before that the last pair about the same.
Nimbus 5Pro would be my last ever amp   I mean this as I would not have this type of cash again . So splash out on the amp, cheaper DAC, which could be upgraded later if the funds are available. This way I would NOT crave a better amp down the line.

 Also loving the simplicity of the DHA590 Pro. Its all there plug it in and go
Thanks for your input


----------



## thecrow (Oct 10, 2021)

Womaz said:


> Thanks for the reply very helpful.
> To be honest I do like to keep things simple as I hate messing about with different cables etc etc. The 1266s did challenge my patience for a day or so but once you get the right fit for you then they are easy to manage after that.
> 
> I would love to get the Nimbus and your comments about a cheaper DAC being decent enough does encourage me to have a look at the second hand DAC market. Indeed there is a Holo Audio Spring Level 1in the classifieds section at present.
> ...


You might be able to save a few bucks by looking at 5 (as well as 5 pro).
Thats why i went with 4 over 4+

there was a post a frw months ago from Fried from Lake people that laid out the differences

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/nii...s-by-lake-people.876018/page-54#post-16504828


----------



## Womaz

thecrow said:


> You might be able to save a few bucks by looking at 5 (as well as 5 pro).
> Thats why i went with 4 over 4+
> 
> there was a post a frw months ago from Fried from Lake people that laid out the differences
> ...


This is very interesting 

US 5: remote control, volume control with motorized RK27, balance control, Pentaconn socket
US 5 Pro: remote control, volume control with RK168 and 256-step reed-relay attenuator, balance control, Pentaconn socket

So it appears the only real difference is the Volume control. The PRO has the 256-step reed-relay attenuator.

I assume that this means more steps in the volume control? I must be missing something as this cant be the only difference surely. Of course I dont really understand if that will have a difference on the sound, noise levels etc


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> This is very interesting
> 
> US 5: remote control, volume control with motorized RK27, balance control, Pentaconn socket
> US 5 Pro: remote control, volume control with RK168 and 256-step reed-relay attenuator, balance control, Pentaconn socket
> ...


It's actually the only difference, look here as well: https://power-holdings-inc.com/Niimbus-US-5-Pro-Headphone-Amplifier-p136128369


----------



## project86

Womaz said:


> Part of me want to just go mad and do just that. I dont change my gear a lot. The HEKs were my headphones for 6 years , before that the last pair about the same.
> Nimbus 5Pro would be my last ever amp   I mean this as I would not have this type of cash again . So splash out on the amp, cheaper DAC, which could be upgraded later if the funds are available. This way I would NOT crave a better amp down the line.
> 
> Also loving the simplicity of the DHA590 Pro. Its all there plug it in and go
> Thanks for your input


 That's refreshing to see - there's something to be said for getting off the roller coaster of gear swaps, and just enjoying a component for the long term. I know a lot of people in the "Real World" do it, but from reading these and similar forums one gets the impression that most people switch/upgrade every 6 months or so. I think there's a lot of enjoyment to be had from long-term ownership. Of many things in life.

Honestly you can't go wrong with V590 or Niimbus plus whatever decent DAC you settle on.


----------



## thecrow

Womaz said:


> Part of me want to just go mad and do just that. I dont change my gear a lot. The HEKs were my headphones for 6 years , before that the last pair about the same.
> Nimbus 5Pro would be my last ever amp   I mean this as I would not have this type of cash again . So splash out on the amp, cheaper DAC, which could be upgraded later if the funds are available. This way I would NOT crave a better amp down the line.
> 
> Also loving the simplicity of the DHA590 Pro. Its all there plug it in and go
> Thanks for your input


The hek are great - any version

i still have my hd800 from about 8 years ago i guess and the woo wa2 amp. 
they may not be my first “goto” headphones but they are always appreciated when i put them on - from their openness and overall sound to their light weight


----------



## jonathan c

Womaz said:


> Part of me want to just go mad and do just that. I dont change my gear a lot. The HEKs were my headphones for 6 years , before that the last pair about the same.
> Nimbus 5Pro would be my last ever amp   I mean this as I would not have this type of cash again . So splash out on the amp, cheaper DAC, which could be upgraded later if the funds are available. This way I would NOT crave a better amp down the line.
> 
> Also loving the simplicity of the DHA590 Pro. Its all there plug it in and go
> Thanks for your input


The Niimbus is indeed well engineered. Be aware though that the mains fuse is _soldered_ in place rather than held in place by clips. This makes replacement or aftermarket upgrade a real chore…(the attachment is from the Niimbus 4 manual):


----------



## jaboki

jonathan c said:


> The Niimbus is indeed well engineered. Be aware though that the mains fuse is _soldered_ in place rather than held in place by clips. This makes replacement or aftermarket upgrade a real chore…(the attachment is from the Niimbus 4 manual):


Is it a common thing to do aftermarket upgrades with the Niimbus?


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 11, 2021)

jaboki said:


> Is it a common thing to do aftermarket upgrades with the Niimbus?


I cannot answer for others. I have replaced mains fuses in six of my headphone amplifiers with aftermarket upgrades: Synergistic Research, Hifi-Tuning for example. Sonics definitely improved. My h/p/a, which run from tube OTL to solid-state, all have mains fuses held in place by clips.

EDIT:  I think that a soldered mains fuse would for many Niimbus (and Violectric) owners be a deterrent to aftermarket replacement activity. As for DIYers, “caveat solder”…


----------



## thecrow

jaboki said:


> Is it a common thing to do aftermarket upgrades with the Niimbus?


Not for me and not that I’ve heard


----------



## Womaz

jonathan c said:


> The Niimbus is indeed well engineered. Be aware though that the mains fuse is _soldered_ in place rather than held in place by clips. This makes replacement or aftermarket upgrade a real chore…(the attachment is from the Niimbus 4 manual):


I am sorry but not sure why this could be an issue? Is this a major problem if I am the type who buys a product and then never changes anything in it? I dont even mess about with cables , power supplies etc. If I buy something thats it I will never mod it. 
I appreciate your post though.


----------



## Womaz

project86 said:


> That's refreshing to see - there's something to be said for getting off the roller coaster of gear swaps, and just enjoying a component for the long term. I know a lot of people in the "Real World" do it, but from reading these and similar forums one gets the impression that most people switch/upgrade every 6 months or so. I think there's a lot of enjoyment to be had from long-term ownership. Of many things in life.
> 
> Honestly you can't go wrong with V590 or Niimbus plus whatever decent DAC you settle on.


Yeah once I make my decision I dont look back. Its all about enjoying the music after all. I do have one of those obsessive personalities so I simply decide that once I have made my decision, for the good of my health then thats it  

I am trying to take my time with the decision , there are a few other brands I am considering but the 590 and the Nimbus are at the top of that list. I will probably got for the Nimbus, but I will have to get the funds first oh and get a DAC before I order it. I will look at your recommendations.....and there is a Denafrips Venus 2 in the clssifieds right now. I may have to get a DAC and not use it for a few months before I have the funds for the Nimbus.
Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## vonBaron

The only thing that annoys me about the Niimbus is the gain adjustable on the back, really frustrating ...


----------



## jonathan c

Womaz said:


> I am sorry but not sure why this could be an issue? Is this a major problem if I am the type who buys a product and then never changes anything in it? I dont even mess about with cables , power supplies etc. If I buy something thats it I will never mod it.
> I appreciate your post though.


Just that if the fuse were to blow - from a power surge or otherwise - you would have to send the h/p/a back to Niimbus or to one of its authorised dealers to have the fuse replaced.


----------



## Womaz

jonathan c said:


> Just that if the fuse were to blow - from a power surge or otherwise - you would have to send the h/p/a back to Niimbus or to one of its authorised dealers to have the fuse replaced.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tdx

Quick question, how hot do the Niimbus units get in use? I'm considering getting one and my current amp gets hot enough to fry eggs on when I listen to music. Is it the same with the Niimbus?
Thanks


----------



## thecrow

tdx said:


> Quick question, how hot do the Niimbus units get in use? I'm considering getting one and my current amp gets hot enough to fry eggs on when I listen to music. Is it the same with the Niimbus?
> Thanks


Not that hot at all.


----------



## tdx

Oh awesome thanks!


----------



## Womaz (Oct 12, 2021)

How about the Chord Qutest DAC with the Nimbus 5 Pro. I am on a limited budget for the DAC if I go for the 5 Pro and here in the UK there seems to be a lack of options.
I ask as its easy to get one here in the UK and I can also part ex one of my Headphones for it, but my knowledge of DACs is very limited.
Denafrips seem to be a decent option too, there is a Venus 2 in the classifieds at present. Would this be a decent option.
The problem I have here in the North of England is a dealer my do one part of the chain, but not the other.


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> How about the Chord Qutest DAC with the Nimbus 5 Pro. I am on a limited budget for the DAC if I go for the 5 Pro and here in the UK there seems to be a lack of options.
> I ask as its easy to get one here in the UK and I can also part ex one of my Headphones for it, but my knowledge of DACs is very limited.
> Denafrips seem to be a decent option too, there is a Venus 2 in the classifieds at present. Would this be a decent option.
> The problem I have here in the North of England is a dealer my do one part of the chain, but not the other.


If budget is an issue why not continue to use your Burson as the DAC until you can afford the one you want?


----------



## project86

That last comment is on point. Qutest is actually a nice little DAC as well, arguably more enjoyable than its more expensive siblings, but if you've already got something fairly capable in the Burson then maybe don't bother until you can get a substantial upgrade down the road.

Unless you are able to sell the Burson for a favorable gain relative to buying a different DAC.


----------



## Womaz

jaboki said:


> If budget is an issue why not continue to use your Burson as the DAC until you can afford the one you want?


The Burson will be traded in for the Numbus as I have an attractive price for it.


----------



## Womaz (Oct 12, 2021)

project86 said:


> That last comment is on point. Qutest is actually a nice little DAC as well, arguably more enjoyable than its more expensive siblings, but if you've already got something fairly capable in the Burson then maybe don't bother until you can get a substantial upgrade down the road.
> 
> Unless you are able to sell the Burson for a favorable gain relative to buying a different DAC.


Yes it is a bit like that, I have a few things to trade in to get the cash for the Nimbus and the DAC.
The trouble is I am clueless about DACs, so its a guessing game and a lot of reviews. Found a Border Control DAC which is also interesting    
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## project86

The Border Patrol DAC is indeed interesting but it's certainly not for everyone. _Very _warm, gooey signature, which can be fun but also omits significant amounts of detail. Not sure if that's really what you are looking for.


----------



## MichalZZZZ (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi @project86 

What do you think of the Matrix X Saber Pro Mqa with Niimbus? I have this DAC and consider a Violectric 550 Pro or Niimbus US5 Pro.


----------



## project86

I have only heard the original X Sabre Pro for a relatively short period, not sure if the MQA update really changed much though. From my limited memory of it, I was very impressed by the DAC, and feel it should mate well with pretty much any amp you might choose. 

Adding Niimbus should give you more resolving power and articulation, while the Violectric will come off as slightly warmer and more relaxed - it's not an overly colored/dark amp by any means, but just has a slight tilt in comparison to the uber-resolving Niimbus sound.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

Thanks @project86 

And which of these amps (with Matrix) will be better for the Abyss 1266 Phi TC? Maybe the neutral sound of the Matrix is better suited to the slightly warmer Violectric? Neutral Niimbus sound with neutral Matrix will not be too sharp and bright with Abyss?


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus can get more out of the DAC and does not color as in the case of the V550.


----------



## vonBaron

MichalZZZZ said:


> Thanks @project86
> 
> And which of these amps (with Matrix) will be better for the Abyss 1266 Phi TC? Maybe the neutral sound of the Matrix is better suited to the slightly warmer Violectric? Neutral Niimbus sound with neutral Matrix will not be too sharp and bright with Abyss?


I think 1266 + Niimbus + Matrix can be too much to your ears.


----------



## Womaz

MichalZZZZ said:


> Thanks @project86
> 
> And which of these amps (with Matrix) will be better for the Abyss 1266 Phi TC? Maybe the neutral sound of the Matrix is better suited to the slightly warmer Violectric? Neutral Niimbus sound with neutral Matrix will not be too sharp and bright with Abyss?


I think I am in a similar position to you. I think the Nimbus is my first choice and I would need to find a DAC to partner it. I would spend around 2K so I would love some recommendations of peoples thoughts. 
I think I fancy an R2R DAC as read that it would complement the Nimbus well.


----------



## thecrow

Womaz said:


> I think I am in a similar position to you. I think the Nimbus is my first choice and I would need to find a DAC to partner it. I would spend around 2K so I would love some recommendations of peoples thoughts.
> I think I fancy an R2R DAC as read that it would complement the Nimbus well.


I have an nos dac - the metrum hex with my us4 and the combo serves me well

I owned the matrix x sabre pro (the model before the MQA) but that was when i owned the v280 and Taurus amps.
Compared to the metrum dac I found the matrix dac lacking that little bit of colour, tone, analogue sound that i like from my metrum dac. Though i enjoyed the matrix dac a bit more than the qutest. It had a bit of a less analytical sound. A bit. Not that the qutest is overly analytical, but more as a comparison.
Having said that I did not hang on to the matrix for too long as it was not my style and what it am used to and where my biases are at.

Recently i have been reading up again on the denafrips models. I have heard from one member that they are better suited for 2 channel systems rather than headphone set ups, but that is one person’s opinions. I did also read that their output impedances are exceptionally high (i was reading about the terminators but the same might apply for the range but don’t quote me on that) so they are best matched with amps that have an input impedance higher than 10 kohms that i believe is common with headphone amps. This is just what i read and i have no technical understanding of this so let anyone else add to this or dismiss this 

Maybe look at something like the holo audio spring 3 kte dac. I have not heard these but am curious about there offerings. The asking price is about $3000 so you’d have to try to get a better price and/or look at the 5 rather than the 5 pro

Just a thought

Having written the last few paragraphs both denafrips and holo audio have their loyal fans who consider them both great value for money.

I think both of them will also give you a little bit of tone that would match well with the niimbus - at least it probably would suit my preferences like my current dac

I hope I haven’t confused you too much more


----------



## Womaz

thecrow said:


> I have an nos dac - the metrum hex with my us4 and the combo serves me well
> 
> I owned the matrix x sabre pro (the model before the MQA) but that was when i owned the v280 and Taurus amps.
> Compared to the metrum dac I found the matrix dac lacking that little bit of colour, tone, analogue sound that i like from my metrum dac. Though i enjoyed the matrix dac a bit more than the qutest. It had a bit of a less analytical sound. A bit. Not that the qutest is overly analytical, but more as a comparison.
> ...


Not at all confused, very clear and concise reply, thank you.
There is a Denafrips in the Classifieds now that I am looking at so I am pleased you raised the above points. I have not got a clue about gear matching and Kohms etc etc so I will keep watching and learning.
Every now and then I get the urge to go for the VHA 590 Pro, DAC included and be done with it. However when I buy something I will keep it for years so I do like to get the best I can.
Your HEX is an older DAC i guess as I was actually looking at some Metrum products today. As I will be part exchanging my current amp I will have to get a DAC first .....or I could end up with a nice new amp that I cant actually use.


----------



## thecrow

Womaz said:


> Not at all confused, very clear and concise reply, thank you.
> There is a Denafrips in the Classifieds now that I am looking at so I am pleased you raised the above points. I have not got a clue about gear matching and Kohms etc etc so I will keep watching and learning.
> Every now and then I get the urge to go for the VHA 590 Pro, DAC included and be done with it. However when I buy something I will keep it for years so I do like to get the best I can.
> Your HEX is an older DAC i guess as I was actually looking at some Metrum products today. As I will be part exchanging my current amp I will have to get a DAC first .....or I could end up with a nice new amp that I cant actually use.


The engineer and (part) owner of metrum is also the engineer and owner (part?) of sonnet and they released the sonnet morpheus a couple of years ago. 
But that is more expensive. It is supposed to be better than the hex, it has some good reviews but those that like objective reviews/measurements criticise it.

Maybe look into the holo spring 3 but all this quite personal from preferences to budgets and I am never one to tell someone which way to go because it’s not me.

These are tricky choices.


----------



## Womaz (Oct 14, 2021)

thecrow said:


> The engineer and (part) owner of metrum is also the engineer and owner (part?) of sonnet and they released the sonnet morpheus a couple of years ago.
> But that is more expensive. It is supposed to be better than the hex, it has some good reviews but those that like objective reviews/measurements criticise it.
> 
> Maybe look into the holo spring 3 but all this quite personal from preferences to budgets and I am never one to tell someone which way to go because it’s not me.
> ...


Yeah I have read a lot over the last few months and I guess learnt quite a bit too.
However it is a little overwhelming at times. Its a fully Balanced amp. I have the 1266TCs so balanced is good. Do I need a Balanced DAC? Is there such a thing as a Balanced DAC? If its balanced do I connect it to the amp with XLR cables?? etc etc .
Do not feel obliged to answer ....  I am just pointing out the pitfalls of trying to get some basic knowledge before I chat to the dealers.

PS I would love to get a good , once and for all DAC but this is not an option right now, but hoping 2K will get me something good enough for now

EDIT - Probably going to go with a Chord Qutest for now. This gets me the Amp I want and the DAC can be upgraded later


----------



## thecrow (Oct 14, 2021)

Womaz said:


> Yeah I have read a lot over the last few months and I guess learnt quite a bit too.
> However it is a little overwhelming at times. Its a fully Balanced amp. I have the 1266TCs so balanced is good. Do I need a Balanced DAC? Is there such a thing as a Balanced DAC? If its balanced do I connect it to the amp with XLR cables?? etc etc .
> Do not feel obliged to answer ....  I am just pointing out the pitfalls of trying to get some basic knowledge before I chat to the dealers.
> 
> PS I would love to get a good , once and for all DAC but this is not an option right now, but hoping 2K will get me something good enough for now


I’m no expert in this stuff but I believe the niimbus is not a fully balanced dac in how it treats inputs to outputs

This stuff doesn’t bother or weigh me down and i am happy be ignorant.
If your dac has balanced outputs i would go with that, xlr cables.

I know my dac does sound a bit different if i use the balanced outputs v single ended (rca) outputs but that’s because of the internals.
That’s what i have read and that is what (I believe) i hear with my amps. 

Chord has a philosophy that single ended outputs are best (cleaner signal?) so their chord qutest only has rca outputs


----------



## mitchb

I was in the belief that the Niimbus is a full dual mono balanced design. I could be wrong but it doesn’t matter. The amp is Glorious.


----------



## jaboki

My Niimbus arrives today!


----------



## project86

Sonnet Morpheus is indeed a fantastic DAC, and pairs extremely well with the Niimbus. Review gig aside, that combo is a strong contender for my Desert Island system. 

2nd hand Morpheus models appear to be going for around $2500 or so, but note that Sonnet has a new flagship DAC coming out soon. This _might _result in lots of Morpheus owners selling to fund the upgrade, and thus drive pricing lower. Just speculation but it may be worth the short wait to see how that plays out, since it may put Morpheus within your $2k budget.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

@jaboki 

Please share your impressions  

What's your DAC and headphones?


----------



## jaboki

MichalZZZZ said:


> @jaboki
> 
> Please share your impressions
> 
> What's your DAC and headphones?


No problem! I'll report back after burn in though.

I have:
- Chord TT2
- HD660s, u12t, Verite Closed, LCD5 (on order), Susvara


----------



## jlbrach

Womaz said:


> I think I am in a similar position to you. I think the Nimbus is my first choice and I would need to find a DAC to partner it. I would spend around 2K so I would love some recommendations of peoples thoughts.
> I think I fancy an R2R DAC as read that it would complement the Nimbus well.


spend the money on the DAC instead of the nimbus and then put 2K towards the amp..better use of the money IMHO


----------



## jaboki

See y’all after 300 hours.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

jaboki said:


> No problem! I'll report back after burn in though.
> 
> I have:
> - Chord TT2
> - HD660s, u12t, Verite Closed, LCD5 (on order), Susvara


I can't wait because I have Verite Closed too and I'm also thinking about LCD5


----------



## jaboki (Oct 14, 2021)

FYI: I'm glad I had these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CLVEQCO

The lighting is a bit bright in dim lighting.


----------



## Pharmaboy

thecrow said:


> i am happy be ignorant.


wonderful comment! 

being at least partially ignorant of all the hyper-detail in this hobby is life- and sanity-protective IMO.


----------



## Womaz

Sorry I do not mean to constantly hijack this thread   
More or less decided to go for the US5 Pro. Was just going to go with qutest and see what I think.......but maybe I will gamble on a Holo Spring 3 DAC level 1.
In that way I get my R2R DAC. Its a gamble as I am only going on reviews. 
Would it be a good match for the Niimbus?


----------



## vonBaron

There is used US4+ for sale.


----------



## saudio7 (Oct 14, 2021)

jaboki said:


> FYI: I'm glad I had these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CLVEQCO
> 
> The lighting is a bit bright in dim lighting.


You can change brightness. Just press XLR for 2 sec and then play with outputs phones and line to change it.


----------



## Womaz

jaboki said:


> FYI: I'm glad I had these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CLVEQCO
> 
> The lighting is a bit bright in dim lighting.


From the manual

Menu 1 – LED brightness Pushing long ( > 2 seconds) the "1 - XLR" button will force the corresponding white LED to flash. Pushing the "PHONES OUT" button will decrease the brightness. Pushing the "LINE OUT" button will increase the brightness. When is desired brightness was achieved the result is stored and the procedure is finished by pushing again the "1 - XLR" button for two seconds, the white LED will stop flashing. Eight steps of brightness are accessible, default is step 3.


----------



## jaboki

saudio7 said:


> You can change brightness. Just press XLR for 2 sec and then play with outputs phones and line to change it.





Womaz said:


> From the manual
> 
> Menu 1 – LED brightness Pushing long ( > 2 seconds) the "1 - XLR" button will force the corresponding white LED to flash. Pushing the "PHONES OUT" button will decrease the brightness. Pushing the "LINE OUT" button will increase the brightness. When is desired brightness was achieved the result is stored and the procedure is finished by pushing again the "1 - XLR" button for two seconds, the white LED will stop flashing. Eight steps of brightness are accessible, default is step 3.



Y'all are awesome. Thank you! <3


----------



## S Crowther

thecrow said:


> I have an nos dac - the metrum hex with my us4 and the combo serves me well
> 
> I owned the matrix x sabre pro (the model before the MQA) but that was when i owned the v280 and Taurus amps.
> Compared to the metrum dac I found the matrix dac lacking that little bit of colour, tone, analogue sound that i like from my metrum dac. Though i enjoyed the matrix dac a bit more than the qutest. It had a bit of a less analytical sound. A bit. Not that the qutest is overly analytical, but more as a comparison.
> ...


Which means the Denafrips’ higher output makes it easier to drive power hungry  headphones like the Susvara or Abyss. Of course the gain controls on the  Niimbus obviate the issue anyway.


----------



## Womaz

Does anyone know if Violectric intend to release any of the Niimbus series with a built in DAC?
I seem to recall reading something about it, but cant recall where I did.


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> Does anyone know if Violectric intend to release any of the Niimbus series with a built in DAC?
> I seem to recall reading something about it, but cant recall where I did.


Even if they did. I’ve yet to see an “all in one” system where both the amp and DAC were good. Usually the money is better spent on modularized systems. It also gives you the flexibility to upgrade pieces. Just my .02


----------



## Womaz (Oct 16, 2021)

jaboki said:


> Even if they did. I’ve yet to see an “all in one” system where both the amp and DAC were good. Usually the money is better spent on modularized systems. It also gives you the flexibility to upgrade pieces. Just my .02


Yeah I get your point, just I do prefer the simplicity of a one box solution.
Right now I am torn between the simple one box  DHV590 Pro or going for separates ie the Niimbus US5 Pro. If the Niimbus had an integrated DAC then that would be perfect for me. It may not be the best solution sonically, but I think I could live with that.

How are you finding the Niimbus?


----------



## Fegefeuer

No AiO Niimbus. Case would be too small to get a beefy DAC in there and implementing PSU for AiOs is not an easy task. Niimbus will be standalone.

V590 is a pretty good AiO, can't just generalize and wave AiOs away. Dac section beats the macrodetailing Hugo 2 Discopumper handily.

The LP owner also distributes Chord products btw. and likes them a lot. Just fyi in case you're trying to speculate.


----------



## Womaz

Fegefeuer said:


> No AiO Niimbus. Case would be too small to get a beefy DAC in there and implementing PSU for AiOs is not an easy task. Niimbus will be standalone.
> 
> V590 is a pretty good AiO, can't just generalize and wave AiOs away. Dac section beats the macrodetailing Hugo 2 Discopumper handily.
> 
> The LP owner also distributes Chord products btw. and likes them a lot. Just fyi in case you're trying to speculate.


Can you explain the last sentence please?


----------



## jaboki

Fegefeuer said:


> No AiO Niimbus. Case would be too small to get a beefy DAC in there and implementing PSU for AiOs is not an easy task. Niimbus will be standalone.
> 
> V590 is a pretty good AiO, can't just generalize and wave AiOs away. Dac section beats the macrodetailing Hugo 2 Discopumper handily.
> 
> The LP owner also distributes Chord products btw. and likes them a lot. Just fyi in case you're trying to speculate.


Makes sense. Reality though is most of us audiophiles like to tweak and adjust after the fact and buying an AIO is sunken cost that could be used elsewhere. I was only stating that I personally haven’t heard an end game AIO where I didn’t want to tweak any longer. If that’s the case usually modularity is the way.


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> Yeah I get your point, just I do prefer the simplicity of a one box solution.
> Right now I am torn between the simple one box  DHV590 Pro or going for separates ie the Niimbus US5 Pro. If the Niimbus had an integrated DAC then that would be perfect for me. It may not be the best solution sonically, but I think I could live with that.
> 
> How are you finding the Niimbus?


Yep. I just wanted to share with you my opinion on the Chord TT2 as an AIO I’ve used. Did I like it when I got it as an AIO? Absolutely. Did it fit my needs as form factor? Absolutely. But after having it, I wish they made a cheaper DAC only TT2 so I could use the funds to buy the amazing Niimbus I just got. Why? It’s not good enough for the Susvara, not even close. 

I LOVE the Niimbus. I’ll provide more details soon.


----------



## Womaz

jaboki said:


> Makes sense. Reality though is most of us audiophiles like to tweak and adjust after the fact and buying an AIO is sunken cost that could be used elsewhere. I was only stating that I personally haven’t heard an end game AIO where I didn’t want to tweak any longer. If that’s the case usually modularity is the way.


Yeah I understand. I see the dedication and devotion on these pages and I love it. However I am not really like that . I buy gear and then I forget about upgrades for years if I like what I have.
So the 590 appeals to my simple one box no messing about solution on one hand. On the other I am thinking will it be much of a step up from my Burson. I am not sure it will be. If I go Niimbus route with separate DAC I am quite sure it will be.
I want the compromise  but I d not think I will get it.
This will be my last amp purchase for years so the Niimbus makes more sense in that regard I guess.


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> Yeah I understand. I see the dedication and devotion on these pages and I love it. However I am not really like that . I buy gear and then I forget about upgrades for years if I like what I have.
> So the 590 appeals to my simple one box no messing about solution on one hand. On the other I am thinking will it be much of a step up from my Burson. I am not sure it will be. If I go Niimbus route with separate DAC I am quite sure it will be.
> I want the compromise  but I d not think I will get it.
> This will be my last amp purchase for years so the Niimbus makes more sense in that regard I guess.


If I were you based on what I’ve been reading the past week. I would do Qutest + Niimbus and upgrade the Qutest later as needed. Good thing is Chord products have decent resale and name value. 

I don’t know enough about the 590 but I blind bought the Niimbus based on respectable headfi members and it didn’t disappoint at all. The only thing that interests me is the CFA3 but more on that later once I get my thoughts down from more listening. For now (lol), I think I found my end game amp that fits size, power and workflow needs.


----------



## jlbrach

Womaz said:


> Yeah I get your point, just I do prefer the simplicity of a one box solution.
> Right now I am torn between the simple one box  DHV590 Pro or going for separates ie the Niimbus US5 Pro. If the Niimbus had an integrated DAC then that would be perfect for me. It may not be the best solution sonically, but I think I could live with that.
> 
> How are you finding the Niimbus?


you are much better off buying separates for the most part..the DAC in these units is usually a weak link and vice versa the amp is usually the weak link with a TOTL DAC that includes an amp


----------



## Womaz (Oct 16, 2021)

jlbrach said:


> you are much better off buying separates for the most part..the DAC in these units is usually a weak link and vice versa the amp is usually the weak link with a TOTL DAC that includes an amp


Does it not depend on the actual amp you are buying though ? A lot of amp reviews say the DAC inside the unit is excellent and is well implemented …….surely it’s not the same for every unit .
Or maybe I am just trying to convince myself 😀
when I bought the Amp/DAC I have now the reviews said the DAC was excellent and well implemented ……i know reviews aren’t gospel though , I get that.

I just want to add I am 99% going for the Niimbus , with a qutest DAC


----------



## jlbrach

IMHO in most cases the manufacturer has a certain expertise in a DAC or an amp and includes the other as an afterthought...not always but in most cases...for me the ability to upgrade the amp or DAC when something better comes along is attractive..that said I do see the allure of AIO...I have the chord dave and the amp section or however you want to describe it is actually quite good if you have easy to drive HP's...the DAC is the real reason I bought it....


----------



## Pharmaboy

jlbrach said:


> you are much better off buying separates for the most part..the DAC in these units is usually a weak link and vice versa the amp is usually the weak link with a TOTL DAC that includes an amp


Another point against all-in-ones, at least for me, is that my favorite kinds of DAC--NOS or well designed multibit--are rarely represented in AIOs, Audio GD's now discontinued R2-11 excepted.

After living w/NOS & multibit DACs for 4+ years, I'll never go back to delta-sigma DACs.


----------



## jonathan c (Oct 16, 2021)

Pharmaboy said:


> Another point against all-in-ones, at least for me, is that my favorite kinds of DAC--NOS or well designed multibit--are rarely represented in AIOs, Audio GD's now discontinued R2-11 excepted.


Also, the NOS / R2R type of DAC with _robust dedicated_ power supply is not conducive to a-i-o inclusion due to size / weight / performance considerations.


----------



## Womaz

Pharmaboy said:


> Another point against all-in-ones, at least for me, is that my favorite kinds of DAC--NOS or well designed multibit--are rarely represented in AIOs, Audio GD's now discontinued R2-11 excepted.
> 
> After living w/NOS & multibit DACs for 4+ years, I'll never go back to delta-sigma DACs.


Yes this is the route I think I will ultimately go down if I go for separates. I have looked at the Holo Audio, Denafrips and Morpheus threads and it does appeal.
Its scary trying to do this without auditions as I love the sound I am hearing right now, but I think that is down to the Abyss purchase. I think my amp/DAC is very good , but again its an uneducated opinion as that is all I have heard.
I just have to find the funds to get the Niimbus and Qutest to start with, then maybe next year get a better DAC, if I feel the urge.
Some great posts and help on here so thanks guys.


----------



## Womaz (Oct 19, 2021)

I cant seem to find many reviews on the US5 Pro yet, anyone got any links. I have searched and can only come across the review at the start of this thread and a review of the US4 Pro. Anyone got any links?

Also is there anyone who has went from the 590 Pro to the Niimbus. Is it worth the extra outlay cost wise. I am 58 am I going to hear a big difference?


----------



## jaboki (Nov 30, 2021)

About 100 hours later here are my initial impressions... to get things started, I'm not a professional reviewer, nor will I fake to be as smart as a lot of people I look up to on head-fi. I'm just an average hobbyist who loves good sounds. To be honest, I was about to get a custom CFA3 built because of paradoxper, and his conviction of how good the CFA3 sounded versus the commercial options. I had my deposit in on an order with Dukei until my partner denied me replacing the furniture piece to store the CFA3 (it was slightly too big). Until I can figure out spacing for the CFA3, the Niimbus was a perfect next option.

*What other amps did I have?*

Benchmark AHB2
Chord TT2
HeadAmp GS-X Mini
Schiit Asgard, Lyr

*What do I like about the TT2+Niimbus over the TT2+AHB2?*

*Form Factor + QOL:* I don't need to buy a Speaker to Headphone converter + Attenuator. Originally I was going to head down this path, but after adding up the cost, I'd rather spend $400-600+ towards a quality amp, and a single unit versus AHB2+Converter. To be honest, if I left it purely on customer service, I would have gone the converter route because Bryan is the nicest, and (one of the few) most customer focused person in audiophilia: https://www.zynsonix.com/Speaker-Amp-to-Headphone-Converter-Box_p_36.html
*Adapter-less:* I don't need to buy a quality XLR to Speaker tap. Also, I currently have the Norne 8-wire S4 and Trevor currently doesn't have silver cables in stock, and costs $$ just to get a speaker tap made for the Susvara.
*Workflow:* I can use the Niimbus for all my headphones "out of the box" (u12t, hd660s, verite closed, lcd5[waiting], susvara). The Niimbus has 4.4 balanced, XLR, SE to cover every scenario.
*Temps:* Hottest to Warm: AHB2 >= TT2 > Niimbus. I was thoroughly surprised how cool the Niimbus operates!
*Sound:*
*Susvara: *I want to add a disclaimer on this one, because I think this is where the speaker taps I used could have been an impact (if you believe in cables). Here are the chains I tested:
*AHB2 + LQI + Norne: *The sound is clean+impactful, and was a perfect upgrade for the Susvara versus TT2. The biggest difference to me was the punchiness of the sound introduced by the AHB2. The headphones just felt alive almost like transitioning from SD to HD, or HD to 4k. The picture was always there, it's just clearer and you appreciate all the details. Anyone that has a Susvara, I'd 110% recommend getting a capable amp.
*Niimbus + Norne: *Getting the Niimbus post AHB2, it's everything the AHB2 provided BUT fuller+airy sound. Could it be because the LQI cable was the choke point? I'll never know, as I didn't have quick options to get a 8-wire S4 level cable to confirm. This is where I actually preferred to spend the cable/converter money on a quality amp instead (also less clutter to deal with with easier workflow). Goes to show how good Norne cables are? 

*Other headphones (TT2+Niimbus vs TT2): *Across the board versus TT2 amp (with slight variations aligned to headphone characteristics):
Fuller and more impactful sound (bass/mids). the balanced outputs on the Niimbus adds another level.
Slightly smoother timbre
Slightly more transparent, revealing, clean and detailed


I'll come update this as I listen more, these are just initial impressions.

*What about the other amps?*

They can't run all my headphones to their potential, so they were automatically out of the question. e.g. lack of power, lack of inputs, etc.
*What do I think about the Niimbus?*

I agree with every word @project86 mentioned: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...r-includes-large-high-end-amp-roundup.886668/
I want to highlight a couple of key areas from his review that highlights the reason why this amp is a keeper: Silent background, no noise at all! Power, and LOTS of it. I run it on 0dB gain and there's plenty of headroom for the Susvara! 
I don't like how the gain switches are in the back. I'd much rather they swap out the balance knob for a gain switch in front of the unit.
I don't like how the volume knob adjustments create slight-"static-like" noise on my IEM, but the other headphones are fine.

Literally, the fact that I can use this with something as easy to drive as an IEM to something as hard to drive as the Susvara (with lots of room left) is the reason why I feel it's going to be a SS amp that's super hard to dethrone for years to come. I love the Chord house sound and TT2+Niimbus is a dream for me.

100 hours later... is this a keeper? 110% yes. It hits everything I wanted: size, sound, workflow and more! Crazy part is, people say it gets better 300+ hours. 

Disclaimer: I'm only a hobbyist and I could be wrong about all my impressions, but what I do know is the Niimbus clearly leveled up my system (to me) without a doubt.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

@jaboki 

How does ZMF Verite perform on Niimbus?


----------



## jaboki

MichalZZZZ said:


> @jaboki
> 
> How does ZMF Verite perform on Niimbus?


For me, ZMF's sound amazing with tubes (I've owned the VO, VC, Autuer).

If I had to pick between the TT2 vs Niimbus for specifically the VC:

Cost aside: I'd definitely pick the Niimbus because it's cleaner, more natural with increased soundstage.
Considering cost: I'd definitely pick the TT2 because it's "good enough", and I can offset the cost by getting a tube for the ZMF.
Soundstage Example: 

TT2 makes it sound like the speakers are in your head
Niimbus makes it sound like the speakers are outside of your head
Real/Natural Example: 

Niimbus makes it sound slightly more like I'm at the concert while TT2 makes it sound like I'm listening to a recording. The TT2 doesn't sound bad at all, I just prefer the Niimbus if I were to do A/B testing


----------



## vonBaron

Womaz said:


> I cant seem to find many reviews on the US5 Pro yet, anyone got any links. I have searched and can only come across the review at the start of this thread and a review of the US4 Pro. Anyone got any links?
> 
> Also is there anyone who has went from the 590 Pro to the Niimbus. Is it worth the extra outlay cost wise. I am 58 am I going to hear a big difference?


Becouse US5 is almost they same as US4.


----------



## vonBaron

jaboki said:


> About 100 hours later here are my initial impressions... to get things started, I'm not a professional reviewer, nor will I fake to be as smart as a lot of people I look up to on head-fi. I'm just an average hobbyist who loves good sounds. To be honest, I was about to get a custom CFA3 built because of paradoxper, and his conviction of how good the CFA3 sounded versus the commercial options. I had my deposit in on an order with Dukei until my partner denied me replacing the furniture piece to store the CFA3 (it was slightly too big). Until I can figure out spacing for the CFA3, the Niimbus was a perfect next option.
> 
> *What other amps did I have?*
> 
> ...


Can you compare GS-X mini to Niimbus?


----------



## jaboki

vonBaron said:


> Can you compare GS-X mini to Niimbus?


Sorry, I no longer have the GS-X mini in front of me anymore. I had it temporarily to test the Susvara, but I preferred the Niimbus because the mini sounded leaner in comparison.


----------



## Arniesb

jaboki said:


> Sorry, I no longer have the GS-X mini in front of me anymore. I had it temporarily to test the Susvara, but I preferred the Niimbus because the mini sounded leaner in comparison.


What about technicalities? Niimbus prevailed?


----------



## jaboki

Arniesb said:


> What about technicalities? Niimbus prevailed?


Since the Chord TT2 sound was being amplified on either amp, the technicalities were similar-ish. It just came down to fullness, softness and headroom. If I didn't have the Niimbus next to it, would I have been ok with the GSX-Mini? Maybe. It was "good enough". but I wouldn't compare the GSX-Mini to the AHB2 while the Niimbus was comparable to the AHB2.

From Full to Thin, I'd rank it as: Niimbus >= AHB2 >> GSX-Mini. Remember to refer to my LQI limitation in my previous post.


----------



## Arniesb

jaboki said:


> Since the Chord TT2 sound was being amplified on either amp, the technicalities were similar-ish. It just came down to fullness, softness and headroom. If I didn't have the Niimbus next to it, would I have been ok with the GSX-Mini? Maybe. It was "good enough". but I wouldn't compare the GSX-Mini to the AHB2 while the Niimbus was comparable to the AHB2.
> 
> From Full to Thin, I'd rank it as: Niimbus >= AHB2 >> GSX-Mini. Remember to refer to my LQI limitation in my previous post.


Thank you! By the way, does it have 5 years warranty? I think mine V280 had 5 if i remember correctly.


----------



## jaboki

Arniesb said:


> Thank you! By the way, does it have 5 years warranty? I think mine V280 had 5 if i remember correctly.


----------



## vonBaron

After 200h +, I can say that it was worth paying extra for the Pro version. Well-made recordings sound better than on the US4. The sense of the lack of dynamics, detail or resolution has completely disappeared.
I think only AMR-23R and Formula S can match Niimbus SQ in SS amp, but 23R is only SE and FS in nowhere near to listen in my country.


----------



## Rukley

vonBaron said:


> After 200h +, I can say that it was worth paying extra for the Pro version. Well-made recordings sound better than on the US4. The sense of the lack of dynamics, detail or resolution has completely disappeared.
> I think only AMR-23R and Formula S can match Niimbus SQ in SS amp, but 23R is only SE and FS in nowhere near to listen in my country.


Very much appreciate then insight, I have a few amps on my radar to pair with my incoming Holo May KTE and by chord Qutest and this or the Ferrum OOR have been my front runner contenders. I've used a Violectric v281 in the past and loved it in both sound and build quality. 

Ferrum lagged slightly behind this because of their QC issues and it's really annoying to source in Canada.


----------



## thecrow

vonBaron said:


> . *The sense of the lack of dynamics, detail or resolution has completely disappeared.*


I’ve never had that sense on my us4. But i’ve (happily) never heard the 4+ or 5 pro


----------



## Trance_Gott

thecrow said:


> I’ve never had that sense on my us4. But i’ve (happily) never heard the 4+ or 5 pro


I think it is more brain burn in haha


----------



## Womaz

Since I purchased my 1266TCs a few months ago they have literally blown me away. This started me on a search to better my DAC and Amp.

So I have more or less decided to get a Niimbus US5 Pro and the Qutest DAC to drive my 1266 TCs

I just have a couple of concerns . The Niimbus is a Dual Mono amp, and the Qutest does not have Balanced topography. Will I be missing out on something by using RCA as opposed to full XLR implementation? If this is a basic or even a stupid question then accept my apologies in advance
Like my amp will be a fully Balanced amp......the Qutest is not.

Another concern is could the Niimbus - Qutest combination be a bit too revealing? I ask this as the TCs definitely have a bit of high energy at the top end and I am a little averse to this. I love them but they are very revealing. I guess some of the music I listen to might not be the best recorded material and the TCs do not mask this.
Has anyone used the above combination to drive their TCs.


----------



## Arniesb

Womaz said:


> Since I purchased my 1266TCs a few months ago they have literally blown me away. This started me on a search to better my DAC and Amp.
> 
> So I have more or less decided to get a Niimbus US5 Pro and the Qutest DAC to drive my 1266 TCs
> 
> ...


From a lot dac's specs it seems that balanced ones have a little better crosstalk.


----------



## Womaz

Womaz said:


> Since I purchased my 1266TCs a few months ago they have literally blown me away. This started me on a search to better my DAC and Amp.
> 
> So I have more or less decided to get a Niimbus US5 Pro and the Qutest DAC to drive my 1266 TCs
> 
> ...


Help help help please 
I am going to order the US5 Pro, it will take at least 3 or 4 weeks to get it to my dealer.
Still searching for the right cheapish DAC to pair it with. I will upgrade the DAC later. The Morpheus is one of my main contenders and there could be a few used units come up for sale as they have a new TOTL DAC coming out. However for now I need a cheaper DAC to start. Denafrips Aries 2 is tempting as cheap and gets a lot of good comments. Or the Qutest?
I love detail.....but have an aversion to that peaky, sharp treble and sibilance.


----------



## vonBaron

Maybe Pro IDSD? I have it before Morpheus, nice, smooth DAC.


----------



## Womaz

vonBaron said:


> Maybe Pro IDSD? I have it before Morpheus, nice, smooth DAC.


It is over 3K though! Unless I have the wrong model . Ifi Audio?


----------



## vonBaron

Yes, you can buy used one.


----------



## Womaz

vonBaron said:


> Yes, you can buy used one.


On a budget of £1250 .....I doubt that very much . thanks for your post though.


----------



## alekc

Womaz said:


> On a budget of £1250 .....I doubt that very much . thanks for your post though.


@Womaz then checkout micro black label or signature if you like ifi, especially if you want mqa enabled dac. I don't care at all about mqa but some do. Another possible option in that price range could be second hand Mytek Brooklyn DAC or even better DAC+. It will be more detailed and less warm than ifi micro but with xlr outs.


----------



## Rukley

Womaz said:


> On a budget of £1250 .....I doubt that very much . thanks for your post though.


Just get a Qutest.


----------



## Womaz

alekc said:


> @Womaz then checkout micro black label or signature if you like ifi, especially if you want mqa enabled dac. I don't care at all about mqa but some do. Another possible option in that price range could be second hand Mytek Brooklyn DAC or even better DAC+. It will be more detailed and less warm than ifi micro but with xlr outs.


The annoying thing is I just let go of my Ifi Micro BL about 18 months ago 
I used to use it as a portable type amp with my HEKs. 
I stream Tidal so I do use MQA, but its not a massive priority. I will have a look about, thanks for the post.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Womaz said:


> Help help help please
> I am going to order the US5 Pro, it will take at least 3 or 4 weeks to get it to my dealer.
> Still searching for the right cheapish DAC to pair it with. I will upgrade the DAC later. The Morpheus is one of my main contenders and there could be a few used units come up for sale as they have a new TOTL DAC coming out. However for now I need a cheaper DAC to start. Denafrips Aries 2 is tempting as cheap and gets a lot of good comments. Or the Qutest?
> I love detail.....but have an aversion to that peaky, sharp treble and sibilance.


My 2 cents--get the multibit (or better yet, NOS/multibit) DAC. It's always the safe tactic if you have an aversion to peaky, sharp treble & sibilance (I certainly share that aversion w/you).

I love the sound of my MHDT Labs Orchid, especially when I rolled a top NOS tube in the buffer circuit. These DACs used to sell for $800 USD, but now are up to almost $1,200, probably over your budget. 

You could also look for a used MHDT Labs NOS DAC. Here's a listing for an older model that got great reviews. Maybe they'd sell to UK if you put more $$ on top of the price:

https://reverb.com/item/46174797-mh...dium=affiliate&utm_source=partnerstack-legacy


----------



## Pharmaboy

Another suggestion based on a DAC I own: get a used 2016 or later vintage Audio GD DAC 19. It's a nice mid-level multibit DAC. I only notice that my MHDT Labs DAC is better when I swap one for the other & listen to the same set of headphones. 

Here's one in EU. I don't read German so can't tell the vintage: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/3844296209...customid=c224dbe2-39a1-11ec-adfa-666233663764


----------



## Womaz

Pharmaboy said:


> Another suggestion based on a DAC I own: get a used 2016 or later vintage Audio GD DAC 19. It's a nice mid-level multibit DAC. I only notice that my MHDT Labs DAC is better when I swap one for the other & listen to the same set of headphones.
> 
> Here's one in EU. I don't read German so can't tell the vintage:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/3844296209...customid=c224dbe2-39a1-11ec-adfa-666233663764


The only problem is here in the UK second hand gear is not that widely available. Thanks for your post though.
I am looking at the Aries 2 and avaialibilty


----------



## jaboki

https://www.headfonia.com/audeze-lcd-5-review/5/


----------



## vonBaron

Soo LCD-5 is nowy "must to hear" HP right now


----------



## lycos

Beside better channel balance at low volume, does the attenuator in us5 pro offer other improvement?


----------



## vonBaron

For me Pro give better resolution.


----------



## Womaz

Ok so today I finally ordered the Niimbus US5 Pro and the Qutest to drive my 1266 TCs. I have been lucky that my dealer has offered me a free return if I am not satisfied with the purchase so I am pleased with this arrangement.
The Qutest would not have been my first choice but I had a limited budget for the DAC . Thanks for all of the advice given on here.


----------



## Rukley

Womaz said:


> Ok so today I finally ordered the Niimbus US5 Pro and the Qutest to drive my 1266 TCs. I have been lucky that my dealer has offered me a free return if I am not satisfied with the purchase so I am pleased with this arrangement.
> The Qutest would not have been my first choice but I had a limited budget for the DAC . Thanks for all of the advice given on here.


The Qutest is a great DAC I don't know of many people who would say they were truly disappointed by it. And a lot of people use it, love it, then sell it and end up getting a TT2 down the line. 

If you like the Chord house sound it's a great stepping stone, if you don't stick with the Chord line it's still a fantastic DAC with good resale. I just ordered a new DAC and have no intention of selling my Qutest. It'll be there and I'll still use it whenever I'm feeling it. Enjoy!


----------



## Womaz

Ok so my Niimbus has been delayed , this is not a surprise to me. I do however have the Qutest on loan so I tried this out of my current Burson Conductor amp and yes it is a pleasant surprise. It really is an improvement. I will not go into the details and specifics as this is a Niimbus thread.
This is my dilemma, and I confess to being a bit of a novice here. The only thing that is bothering me about the Qutest - Niimbus set up is the Qutest is not Balanced. I am sure I have read somewhere in a review that if you have a Balanced amp then you should have Balanced right through the chain.

I know the Qutest can be moved on at a later date but this delay in the Niimbus may give me time to look at other options. I guess I am looking to keep a similar budget for the DAC at present or possibly stretch it a bit more. Any thoughts or ideas? Or am I simply just worrying too much about this whole Balanced thing?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Don't worry about it, there's no reason for it. Save up for a bigger DAC and solve the "issue" there.


----------



## lucasratmundo

Womaz said:


> Ok so my Niimbus has been delayed , this is not a surprise to me. I do however have the Qutest on loan so I tried this out of my current Burson Conductor amp and yes it is a pleasant surprise. It really is an improvement. I will not go into the details and specifics as this is a Niimbus thread.
> This is my dilemma, and I confess to being a bit of a novice here. The only thing that is bothering me about the Qutest - Niimbus set up is the Qutest is not Balanced. I am sure I have read somewhere in a review that if you have a Balanced amp then you should have Balanced right through the chain.
> 
> I know the Qutest can be moved on at a later date but this delay in the Niimbus may give me time to look at other options. I guess I am looking to keep a similar budget for the DAC at present or possibly stretch it a bit more. Any thoughts or ideas? Or am I simply just worrying too much about this whole Balanced thing?


My order got delayed too. I seems I'll be getting it in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## vkenz (Nov 10, 2021)

lucasratmundo said:


> My order got delayed too. I seems I'll be getting it in the next 2 weeks or so.


it seems to be 2021 is the year of delay.  🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️ everything got delayed.  buy now get it 6months later.  🤦‍♂️ the internet has become so fast and delivery is going the opposite.  the end of shopping online.


----------



## Womaz

How would I connect my Iphone or Ipad direct to the Niimbus? 
I have the CCK ...is there an adapter or some sort of way I can do this? Asking as this may provide a very temporary solution if I decide not to keep the Qutest.
Sorry if its a basic question


----------



## Rukley

Womaz said:


> How would I connect my Iphone or Ipad direct to the Niimbus?
> I have the CCK ...is there an adapter or some sort of way I can do this? Asking as this may provide a very temporary solution if I decide not to keep the Qutest.
> Sorry if its a basic question


You can buy lightning or USB c to usb b cables.


----------



## Womaz

Rukley said:


> You can buy lightning or USB c to usb b cables.


There is no USB on the Niimbus. I meant to use my Iphone or IPad directly into the Niimbus.


----------



## jaboki

Womaz said:


> There is no USB on the Niimbus. I meant to use my Iphone or IPad directly into the Niimbus.


You'll need a DAC.

Digital Source (e.g. PC, iPad) > DAC > AMP.

Maybe go for a cheap balanced DAC until you figure things out? e.g. https://www.schiit.com/products/modius


----------



## Womaz

jaboki said:


> You'll need a DAC.
> 
> Digital Source (e.g. PC, iPad) > DAC > AMP.
> 
> Maybe go for a cheap balanced DAC until you figure things out? e.g. https://www.schiit.com/products/modius


Yes I know I need a DAC, but this would be a very short term measure....This could buy me time to decide on a DAC. All I am asking at this stage is can it be done. Connect my Iphone or Ipad direct to the Niimbus.?
There must be a way surely


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Yes I know I need a DAC, but this would be a very short term measure....This could buy me time to decide on a DAC. All I am asking at this stage is can it be done. Connect my Iphone or Ipad direct to the Niimbus.?
> There must be a way surely


iPhone Lightning to Female 3.5mm Jack dongle DAC >Male 3.5mm to RCA Phone cable > RCA in on the Niimbus.


----------



## jaboki (Nov 10, 2021)

Womaz said:


> All I am asking at this stage is can it be done. Connect my Iphone or Ipad direct to the Niimbus.?
> There must be a way surely


You can't "direct to the Niimbus" without a DAC.


*You can: *iPad (cable) DAC (cable) Niimbus
https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MMX62AM/A/lightning-to-35-mm-headphone-jack-adapter
https://www.amazon.com/Micca-Premium-SPDIF-Digital-Coaxial/dp/B00V436UQU
https://www.amazon.com/AMANKA-Amanka-DAC05-Digital-Analog/dp/B01MTPG6WX

*You can not: *iPad (cable) Niimbus
Edit: I could be wrong.


----------



## Womaz (Nov 10, 2021)

jaboki said:


> You can't "direct to the Niimbus" without a DAC.
> 
> 
> *You can: *iPad (cable) DAC (cable) Niimbus
> ...


The Iphone cable has a DAC ?? This is what I have always believed. Sorry for hijacking the thread....I had no idea it would be this lengthy 
I did say I had the CKK . I would stress this would only be an emergency solution if I have no DAC when my Niimbus arrives. Thanks for the posts guys.

For me this would do the job

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00LM2Y2XG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AXZ3JQ1GVFPIF&th=1


----------



## JeffMann

Selling my 10 month-old Niimbus US4 (mint condition) for $3,000 on Audiomart US. I prefer to own a warmer, and more full-bodied, headphone amplifier.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus is full body amp.


----------



## Fegefeuer

What DAC are you using?


----------



## JeffMann

Fegefeuer said:


> What DAC are you using?


Wyred-4-Sound 2v2se 10th Anniversary Limited Edition DAC.

Jeff.


----------



## qboogie

JeffMann said:


> Selling my 10 month-old Niimbus US4 (mint condition) for $3,000 on Audiomart US. I prefer to own a warmer, and more full-bodied, headphone amplifier.


That's a really tempting price. I'm curious about your point of reference. I see you own the  Vioelectric V281. Have you tried their new v590?

For your Susvara, check out Flux Labs Volot (one reviewer thought it was the pinnacle of headphone amps for the susvara, beating even some power/integrated amps. However it's not as warm as probably what you're looking for) https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/flux-lab-acoustics-volot-review-a-giant-among-us/

I would recommend that you look into the Pathos Inpol Ear Hybrid amp. Gobs of power, unique looking and described as warmer/full bodied. It takes a single 6922 tube so rolling tubes won't beak the bank and can allow you to adjust warmth/body to your preferences.

Burson Soloist GT is also a good match. Not as many reviews either.  The other  Soloist  iterations were also known to be on the warmer side. It's also not crazy expensive!

 Good luck on your search and with your Niimbus sale


----------



## rmsanger (Nov 19, 2021)

JeffMann said:


> Selling my 10 month-old Niimbus US4 (mint condition) for $3,000 on Audiomart US. I prefer to own a warmer, and more full-bodied, headphone amplifier.



I saw your posting and then you took it down... Since you were in SLC I was going to ask if I could bring my Phi TC and demo it?  did you already sell it?


----------



## JeffMann

rmsanger said:


> I saw your posting and then you took it down... Since you were in SLC I was going to ask if I could bring my Phi TC and demo it?  did you already sell it?


I sold it within 6 hours of my posting!

Jeff.


----------



## attilais

I grabbed it - have been looking for a US4 recently, and the only one available before Jeff's is a pro version which is out of my budget.
It'll be used to drive HD800S, ADX5000 and L5000. I'm pretty confident on the first two; will see how it works with the last one.


----------



## jaboki

attilais said:


> I grabbed it - have been looking for a US4 recently, and the only one available before Jeff's is a pro version which is out of my budget.
> It'll be used to drive HD800S, ADX5000 and L5000. I'm pretty confident on the first two; will see how it works with the last one.


Congrats! You’ll love it.


----------



## Rukley

JeffMann said:


> I sold it within 6 hours of my posting!
> 
> Jeff.


What were your issues with it? Just not to your preferences? I've been planning on getting the US5 Pro to pair with a Holo may KTE, I had been watching the Volot and the Ferrum OOR aswell but had been leaning heavily to the US5 as I loved the V281


----------



## jaboki

Rukley said:


> I've been planning on getting the US5 Pro to pair with a Holo may KTE


I’m thinking about doing this exact setup too but might consider the Pasithea.


----------



## Rukley

jaboki said:


> I’m thinking about doing this exact setup too but might consider the Pasithea.


I love the brand and like I said my v281 was awesome. I was following the OOR but I'm not sold it's quite there yet as they've had quite a few QC issues. The Volot or bakoon were on my radar but haven't seen a ton on them.


----------



## JeffMann

Rukley said:


> What were your issues with it? Just not to your preferences? I've been planning on getting the US5 Pro to pair with a Holo may KTE, I had been watching the Volot and the Ferrum OOR aswell but had been leaning heavily to the US5 as I loved the V281


For some reason my Susvara sounds too thin and bright when used with the Niimbus US4. The problem could be my headphone, but many people have liked the combination of the Niimbus and the Susvara, so there may be "something" else in my audio system causing the final sound output not to be subjectively satisfying from my personal perspective.

I have used my Vioelectric V281 with the Susvara for a long time and it was OK, but I always had the underlying "feeling" that the Susvara could sound even much better. I recently purchased an Audio-GD M19 amp, but it also doesn't work well with my Susvara.  

The Volot appears to be very powerful, but I am increasingly wary of purchasing an amp where there is no US distributor who can do repairs and where the amp has to be shipped overseas for repairs. Also, there is only one major review available, which could potentially be very biased.

Jeff.


----------



## Rukley

JeffMann said:


> For some reason my Susvara sounds too thin and bright when used with the Niimbus US4. The problem could be my headphone, but many people have liked the combination of the Niimbus and the Susvara, so there may be "something" else in my audio system causing the final sound output not to be subjectively satisfying from my personal perspective.
> 
> I have used my Vioelectric V281 with the Susvara for a long time and it was OK, but I always had the underlying "feeling" that the Susvara could sound even much better. I recently purchased an Audio-GD M19 amp, but it also doesn't work well with my Susvara.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the reply, this is disappointing news as I tend to shy away from anything bright and prefer slightly warmer / more musicality. 

I have read that the Volot is supposed to pair amazingly with the Susvara but I'm in the same boat, nothing concrete or well agreed upon enough that I would buy one from overseas.

I guess the search continues.


----------



## vkenz

Rukley said:


> I appreciate the reply, this is disappointing news as I tend to shy away from anything bright and prefer slightly warmer / more musicality.
> 
> I have read that the Volot is supposed to pair amazingly with the Susvara but I'm in the same boat, nothing concrete or well agreed upon enough that I would buy one from overseas.
> 
> I guess the search continues.


Search no more, it is the V590 or the Bartok.


----------



## Rukley

vkenz said:


> Search no more, it is the V590 or the Bartok.


If by Bartok you mean dcs that's definitely out of my price range. The V590 could be an option, I'm not huge on integrated, is it the same as the V550 just with a DAC as well?


----------



## Womaz

I think you have to try and hear the gear for yourself. One mans bright is another mans perfect. 
I would not discount an amp on one persons opinion.


----------



## Rukley

Womaz said:


> I think you have to try and hear the gear for yourself. One mans bright is another mans perfect.
> I would not discount an amp on one persons opinion.


I definitely agree, I just like to see what people who actually own one have to say, it's not the easiest piece of gear to demo.


----------



## Womaz

Rukley said:


> I definitely agree, I just like to see what people who actually own one have to say, it's not the easiest piece of gear to demo.


Tell me about it 
It is hard to find a stockist let alone demo it. I am also a tad concerned that it may be too analytical for my liking but the older Violectric models did not have this reputation.
So I wait in hope.


----------



## thecrow

using my us4 with metrum hex (nos) dac works well with my susvaras and other hps

when i had the v280 and hex then it would work well with some hps like the utopia but would be a bit too dark/warm with the empyreans and nt a great pairing for me - i preferred the auralic taurus for the empys

when i changed from the v280 to the us4 then no such issue with the empys

so i would say, yes, the v280/281 is warmer than the us4.
I would think the us4 is more of a neutral amp as opposed to bright (not tried it with any other dacs) but if paired with a dac with a slight warmth, perhaps other nos dacs rather than, say, a chord qutest, then synergy and balance comes to the fore - which is exactly what i get with my susvaras, utopuas and empys (that  I recently sold (again))

i do beleive, from what i have read that the newer violectric amps to land somewhere between the v280/281 and niimbus models re warmth factor

imho, my 2c


----------



## Womaz

thecrow said:


> using my us4 with metrum hex (nos) dac works well with my susvaras and other hps
> 
> when i had the v280 and hex then it would work well with some hps like the utopia but would be a bit too dark/warm with the empyreans and nt a great pairing for me - i preferred the auralic taurus for the empys
> 
> ...


Well for me I will hopefully hear what the US5 Pro and the Qutest combination sounds like in the next week or so. I am looking forward to it

PS I nearly got a Metrum Onyx last week off Ebay .....but I resisted the urge


----------



## Fegefeuer

JeffMann's impressions are fine. May he find something better to his liking.

I told you guys way back that the "matching game" is different with the Niimbus, not because it's neutral but because it's much more transparent and reactive to gear and cables, tubes. e.g. it made comparing UNISON vs Lynx vs PI2AES easy and it helped me assess what the custom LPS for the Pi2AES did to the Pi2AES without spending too many hours and fueling OCD. In the same vein comparing output tubes on the Sonic Frontiers DAC, e.g. top tubes from Telefunken vs Siemens was a bliss. 
Is this instantly a good thing? Yes and no. Yes for what you get once you are set and no if you don't want to waste precious time on this kind of stuff. This stuff can become obsessive and some people don't want to waste their life time and just fire and forget.

And you might remember when I told you about 3 different volumes that were tested for the US amps and one of it didn't reach the same quality?
All of these tiny things matter, volume controls even way more than cables. If you are in for this, you gotta be in for the whole chain. 

Anyway, impressions on the Susvara can "even" point down to silver vs copper only. 
I use mine with a silver cable and do not find it overly bright or out of balance at all. User Trance Gott dislikes silver cables with his Susvara. All is fine.
See what fits your chain, mix and match until you are confident about it. Don't overly obsess. Just do a bit of homework.


----------



## Trance_Gott

I pair the Niimbus US4 with the Violectric V850 and it is nor bright nor overly warm sounding. It's perfect to my ears.
For Susvara I use a Forza Noir HPC to give the lowend more body and more agility vs. stock cable.


----------



## Rukley

Can anyone here offer a comparison between the v550/590 and the nimbus?


----------



## qboogie

Check out the review of the v590 by @project86 which compares the two. More info is in the v590 thread

Reference caliber all-in-one headphone amplifier/DAC/Preamplifier

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/violectric-v590.24768/


----------



## SteveM324 (Dec 1, 2021)

What is the difference between US4+ and the US5 Pro?  I'm thinking of getting a US5 Pro to complement my vacuum tube Auris Nirvana.


----------



## Fegefeuer

4.4mm


----------



## SteveM324

Fegefeuer said:


> 4.4mm


Got it, thanks!


----------



## Womaz

SteveM324 said:


> What is the difference between US4+ and the US5 Pro?  I'm thinking of getting a US5 Pro to complement my vacuum tube Auris Nirvana.


This is post 805, it sort of explains it all


----------



## SteveM324

Womaz said:


> This is post 805, it sort of explains it all


Thanks, I get it except for the 2nd to last sentence about law/travel of the volume control.   I'm not sure what law/travel means.  Regardless, I understand there really is no difference between the US4+ with relay volume control and the US5 Pro with the same volume control except for the additional 4.4 output connector.


----------



## thecrow

SteveM324 said:


> Thanks, I get it except for the 2nd to last sentence about law/travel of the volume control.   I'm not sure what law/travel means.  Regardless, I understand there really is no difference between the US4+ with relay volume control and the US5 Pro with the same volume control except for the additional 4.4 output connector.


Are the steps meaning the 4+ and 5 pro have 256 definitive steps, whereas the others have no definitive steps though there are about 40 steps/clicks with those - where volume is still engaged between “steps” as the clicks are just there as a guide

No idea if i explained that well, but I know what i mean


----------



## Terriero

Womaz said:


> This is post 805, it sort of explains it all


Have you received your US5 Pro? By the way, your nick remembered me that guy in "The Rock" movie with Sean Connery (DEP). Not exactly the same but almost (Womack)


----------



## Womaz

Terriero said:


> Have you received your US5 Pro? By the way, your nick remembered me that guy in "The Rock" movie with Sean Connery (DEP). Not exactly the same but almost (Womack)


Hopefully I get it next week as it is on its way from Germany now. My nickname was given to me by my pals when I was 7 years old during a game of football. It has stuck


----------



## vonBaron

I have my US5PRO almost half year and im still blown!


----------



## mitchb

I am enjoying mine as well.


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> I have my US5PRO almost half year and im still blown!


I know it is really hard to just impress @vonBaron  considering number of setups he have tested so far. Imagine how hard it is to blown him away


----------



## Terriero

Womaz said:


> Hopefully I get it next week as it is on its way from Germany now. My nickname was given to me by my pals when I was 7 years old during a game of football. It has stuck


Waiting for your impressions and comparison with your Burson   I hope that, given it's price and your expectations, you enjoy it a lot


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Hopefully I get it next week as it is on its way from Germany now. My nickname was given to me by my pals when I was 7 years old during a game of football. It has stuck


Mine is too, we are getting ours from the same batch. Looking forward to it arriving


----------



## MichalZZZZ

My new baby - US5 Pro


----------



## Womaz

MichalZZZZ said:


> My new baby - US5 Pro


This has got me even more excited now 
Looking forward to hear your impressions.


----------



## MichalZZZZ

Womaz said:


> This has got me even more excited now
> Looking forward to hear your impressions.


This is amazing. You just need to hear it


----------



## SalR406

MichalZZZZ said:


> My new baby - US5 Pro


Excellent photography.  Thanks for sharing.  Enjoy your new amp...


----------



## lucasratmundo

J Mirra said:


> Mine is too, we are getting ours from the same batch. Looking forward to it arriving



Same here!


----------



## lucasratmundo (Dec 5, 2021)

Got my US5 Pro yesterday. First impressions are _very_ positive. I usually need to spend a few days with a new amp to start enjoying it. That was definitely the case for me with the WA33 and Oor, more recently. That was not the case with the US5 Pro. I loved this thing almost immediately. It's very transparent, spacious and detailed. Build quality is outstanding. I set to +12dB gain to get a more versatile power range. I wish the gain toggles were on the front panel. It can drive the 1266 and Susvara very well with a lot of headroom left. My favourite pairings so far are with the Elite and LCD5 but I'm still going through my collection. Big thumbs up so far!


----------



## lucasratmundo

I noticed that my US5 Pro has this faint noise when I change volume. Is that expected in general or does my unit have an issue? There's no noise at all other than when I change volume.


----------



## Womaz

lucasratmundo said:


> I noticed that my US5 Pro has this faint noise when I change volume. Is that expected in general or does my unit have an issue? There's no noise at all other than when I change volume.


I seem to recall this was an issue with some of the earlier violectric amps, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## Rukley (Dec 5, 2021)

Womaz said:


> I seem to recall this was an issue with some of the earlier violectric amps, but I stand to be corrected.


From what I can recall and reading other threads it's a common complaint with the stepped version of their volume pots. It's well documented and has led people who don't like this to avoid the PRO versions to not have it.


----------



## rmsanger

lucasratmundo said:


> Got my US5 Pro yesterday. First impressions are _very_ positive. I usually need to spend a few days with a new amp to start enjoying it. That was definitely the case for me with the WA33 and Oor, more recently. That was not the case with the US5 Pro. I loved this thing almost immediately. It's very transparent, spacious and detailed. Build quality is outstanding. I set to +12dB gain to get a more versatile power range. I wish the gain toggles were on the front panel. It can drive the 1266 and Susvara very well with a lot of headroom left. My favourite pairings so far are with the Elite and LCD5 but I'm still going through my collection. Big thumbs up so far!



which do you initially prefer with the 1266 Phi TC and Sus so far?  The US5 pro or the Oor + Hypsos combo?


----------



## J Mirra

lucasratmundo said:


> I noticed that my US5 Pro has this faint noise when I change volume. Is that expected in general or does my unit have an issue? There's no noise at all other than when I change volume.


I am fully expecting a noise from the pot as my stepped V281 does. I do not mind this to have perfect channel balance.
Mine is arriving today, I will be unpacking after work.


----------



## lucasratmundo

rmsanger said:


> which do you initially prefer with the 1266 Phi TC and Sus so far?  The US5 pro or the Oor + Hypsos combo?


The Oor + Hypsos is great with the 1266 and Sus but the US5 is at another level, in my opinion.


----------



## J Mirra

Mine has arrived and I love it already. Judging it next to the V281 it has opened up the stage and imaging is much better.
I really do not want to write anything shilly but I am going to, I think it is amazing.


----------



## rmsanger

lucasratmundo said:


> The Oor + Hypsos is great with the 1266 and Sus but the US5 is at another level, in my opinion.



Thanks and I suspected as such.   if you were to generalize the changes in performance "at another level" for the following qualities which to you think are better on the O+H vs. US5?

Resolution/Details
Transient Response 
Dynamics
Tonality
Power/Control
Stage Size

To generalize feedback from other sources O+H is relatively weaker in Stage Size + Resolution/Details but stronger in Power/Control and Dynamics.   Just wondering if you think that relationship holds for the O+H vs. US5 in that perhaps US5 has more resolution and stage size but perhaps not as strong on power and dynamics?


----------



## vonBaron

Dude, Orr is worse on everything vs Niimbus, its not this level.


----------



## lucasratmundo

vonBaron said:


> Dude, Orr is worse on everything vs Niimbus, its not this level.


Yeah, compared to the Oor, the US5 is better at... everything? To be clear: I love the Oor but it's just not the same league as the US5.


----------



## rmsanger

lucasratmundo said:


> Yeah, compared to the Oor, the US5 is better at... everything? To be clear: I love the Oor but it's just not the same league as the US5.


I was hoping to get a bit better clarification on what exactly “at another level” means.  hence why I broke out common review characteristics of hp amp performance.  Typically there are tradeoffs in performance when it comes to design choices. 

So when I get a response that every performance category of US5 is better than Oor it comes across as both vague and perhaps biased.  Was hoping as owner of both products assuming you have no bias could help fill in the picture of what both products offer.


----------



## Womaz

Come on guys I am dying to hear some impressions 
To those of you using it with your 1266TC what gain setting are you using . 
I have read the manual for the US4 and ideally the volume pot should be at 12 o clock to gauge what setting to use , but I am looking for a head start . Hopefully it arrives tomorrow.


----------



## vonBaron

I use +6db with 1226, my konb is around 2 o'clock.


----------



## mitchb

I am at +18 and my volume is comfortable at 12 o’clock with the 1266 TC’s and at about 10:30 with my LCD4’s.


----------



## Womaz

mitchb said:


> I am at +18 and my volume is comfortable at 12 o’clock with the 1266 TC’s and at about 10:30 with my LCD4’s.


That’s nice and loud I imagine 😀


----------



## mitchb

It’s comfortable but not too loud.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Come on guys I am dying to hear some impressions
> To those of you using it with your 1266TC what gain setting are you using .
> I have read the manual for the US4 and ideally the volume pot should be at 12 o clock to gauge what setting to use , but I am looking for a head start . Hopefully it arrives tomorrow.


Using the Vérité Closed.
If I was to liken it to something else I would say it is like using and OLED after having an LED before it.
I always visualize music and it feels like a very precise image in front of me and around me. I feel like I am being feed music around me at very high speed.
This is creating the image of the recording in my mind very precisely.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Using the Vérité Closed.
> If I was to liken it to something else I would say it is like using and OLED after having an LED before it.
> I always visualize music and it feels like a very precise image in front of me and around me. I feel like I am being feed music around me at very high speed.
> This is creating the image of the recording in my mind very precisely.


Does it seem like a big step up from your V281 , or is it too early to say?


----------



## bluenight (Dec 7, 2021)

Fegefeuer said:


> JeffMann's impressions are fine. May he find something better to his liking.
> 
> I told you guys way back that the "matching game" is different with the Niimbus, not because it's neutral but because it's much more transparent and reactive to gear and cables, tubes. e.g. it made comparing UNISON vs Lynx vs PI2AES easy and it helped me assess what the custom LPS for the Pi2AES did to the Pi2AES without spending too many hours and fueling OCD. In the same vein comparing output tubes on the Sonic Frontiers DAC, e.g. top tubes from Telefunken vs Siemens was a bliss.
> Is this instantly a good thing? Yes and no. Yes for what you get once you are set and no if you don't want to waste precious time on this kind of stuff. This stuff can become obsessive and some people don't want to waste their life time and just fire and forget.
> ...


Also streaming source can mather if thats your source. I spent alot of time comparing Tidal vs Apple music. I found Tidal to sound thiner and brighter and less depth maybe a bit cleaner though. And apple to sound a little more closer and bigger and smoother in sound with better timbre/tonality. I dont have MQA on tidal though i use the android app to tidal connect to my streamer. The app says Master but i doubt it, it could be 44. 1khz 16bit. I am not sure it does the first unfold in the app software. 

I can relate to the headphone cable also. I used to find HD800S to bright but after cable replacement from OG to Tonekraft cable and some other network tweaks i do not anymore. The OG is silver plated copper i think while the Tonekraft is pure occ copper. I think headphone cable can be the most effective way to lessen brightness.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Does it seem like a big step up from your V281 , or is it too early to say?


A big step up for me personally. I am so glad it is because I love the V281 so much but this is top level stuff I am hearing.
Again with the analogy's, its like a laser etched version of sound using the Niimbus where with the V281 I was listening to the amp.
The V281 has a sound that it puts to every song, that warm gooey sound. 
The Niimbus has great bass that is not colored. Everything feels more refined across the board.


----------



## Womaz (Dec 8, 2021)

Well it has arrived today, what a lovely looking piece of kit.
I will set the Pre-gain to +12 to start with and see how it sounds. Going to leave it powered on for an hour before I listen to it.

One query
In the manual when advising on how to change the gain setting it says
*The unit should - but must not - be switched off*

A tad confusing does it mean switch it off when changing the settings ? Common sense would point me in this direction.


----------



## curvz

Womaz said:


> In the manual when advising on how to change the gain setting it says
> *The unit should - but must not - be switched off*


This sounds like Fried telling you that you should really turn it off before changing the gain settings - but that he probably built in some safety to make sure it doesn't break even if you did change it with the device on.


----------



## Womaz

curvz said:


> This sounds like Fried telling you that you should really turn it off before changing the gain settings - but that he probably built in some safety to make sure it doesn't break even if you did change it with the device on.


Maybe something lost in the translation then 
I have not touched anything yet as letting it warm up for an hour or so first. I will adjust the settings when it is turned off though.


----------



## Miller

Womaz said:


> Well it has arrived today, what a lovely looking piece of kit.
> I will set the Pre-gain to +12 to start with and see how it sounds. Going to leave it powered on for an hour before I listen to it.
> 
> One query
> ...


I typically switch it off.

I am sure it did come form a translation mistake from German to English 

muss nicht = does not have to
darf nicht = must not


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Maybe something lost in the translation then
> I have not touched anything yet as letting it warm up for an hour or so first. I will adjust the settings when it is turned off though.


You are very patient. I just turned it on and off I went


----------



## J Mirra (Dec 8, 2021)

Question for users that turn off their Niimbus during the day or overnight say.
I loose my LED brightness and line out settings.
Is this normal ? reading the manual it seems like it should retain them.


----------



## Womaz

Ok I am on +18 gain too to listen at 12 o clock, so yeah I guess I listen too loud too.


----------



## jonathan c

Womaz said:


> Ok I am on +18 gain too to listen at 12 o clock, so yeah I guess I listen too loud too.


What?…🙉…


----------



## Womaz

jonathan c said:


> What?…🙉…


Yeah this is more gain setting than I thought I would use. I had my booster jab yesterday and I do feel a little off colour today so this may explain it.


----------



## Fegefeuer

J Mirra said:


> Question for users that turn off their Niimbus during the day or overnight say.
> I loose my LED brightness and line out settings.
> Is this normal ? reading the manual it seems like it should retain them.



Do a software reset, then try again


----------



## J Mirra

Thanks I have tried that after your suggestion. Everything reset LEDs changed to their normal Luminosity and the line out returned to white.

Setting the LED's to the lowest brightness and the line out to off i then turned off the amp.
The issue persists. Reset again and tried just the LED's and the line out in separate tests and each time after a reboot the settings are lost.
Seems like there is no CR2032 or the like in this unit.


----------



## mitchb

I have mine powered on all the time but I use it every day and night.


----------



## Fegefeuer

J Mirra said:


> Thanks I have tried that after your suggestion. Everything reset LEDs changed to their normal Luminosity and the line out returned to white.
> 
> Setting the LED's to the lowest brightness and the line out to off i then turned off the amp.
> The issue persists. Reset again and tried just the LED's and the line out in separate tests and each time after a reboot the settings are lost.
> Seems like there is no CR2032 or the like in this unit.



Did you save the settings with pressing XLR for 2s before turning off?


----------



## J Mirra

Fegefeuer said:


> Did you save the settings with pressing XLR for 2s before turning off?


Yes.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Yes.


I know this is probably not what you want to hear, but as we got the units at the same time I thought I would test what you have experienced. 
I dimmed the lights and slowed down the volume control and they both saved their settings with no issues.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> I know this is probably not what you want to hear, but as we got the units at the same time I thought I would test what you have experienced.
> I dimmed the lights and slowed down the volume control and they both saved their settings with no issues.


Thank you for confirming this for me.
I assume you turned the unit off and back on?

looks like I have a unit with no CR2032 battery fitted. I have asked Fried what he thinks and have informed the UK seller where I purchased it from.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Thank you for confirming this for me.
> I assume you turned the unit off and back on?
> 
> looks like I have a unit with no CR2032 battery fitted. I have asked Fried what he thinks and have informed the UK seller where I purchased it from.


Yeah I turned it off at the front. I did not unplug the unit mind as I will not be doing this in my case.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Yeah I turned it off at the front. I did not unplug the unit mind as I will not be doing this in my case.


Yeah even a quick off and on and mine resets to default.


----------



## mitchb

Mine seems to maintain memory as well at least from on/off from the front. At least the line out stays off and the status light goes red for a few seconds and then goes green.


----------



## J Mirra

mitchb said:


> Mine seems to maintain memory as well at least from on/off from the front. At least the line out stays off and the status light goes red for a few seconds and then goes green.


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## vonBaron

I only hope that new Niimbus version don't out quickly lol!


----------



## J Mirra

It is also making a loud bang / pop in my left headphone speaker when I turn it off even with volume set to zero.
 All this time waiting too ah well shizzle happens sometimes lol.


----------



## SteveM324

Do Niimbus owners leave it powered on when it's not being used?  My last SS amp, Luxman P700u, I always left it on except when going away on vacation.  I never had an issue with it.


----------



## SteveM324

Anyone using the US5 or 5 Pro as a preamp as well as a headphone amp?  I'm curious if I would hear noise through my speakers when changing the volume with or without the remote control if I used the 5 Pro as a preamp in my speaker based system.


----------



## vonBaron

SteveM324 said:


> Do Niimbus owners leave it powered on when it's not being used?  My last SS amp, Luxman P700u, I always left it on except when going away on vacation.  I never had an issue with it.


No, why would that?


----------



## SteveM324

vonBaron said:


> No, why would that?



Typically an amp takes about 30 minutes to sound its best after being turned on, regardless if it's SS or tube.  By leaving a SS amp on, you can reduce the time it takes to sound its best.  Obviously, I don't leave my vacuum tube equipment on when I'm not listening due to tube wear.  Also, you can induce just as much wear on an amp by turning it off and on several times a day as you would leaving it on.  I had absolutely no issues leaving my Luxman P700u on all the time.  That amp was built like a tank.


----------



## vonBaron

Im sure you can leave it on. Niimbus is like warship


----------



## SteveM324 (Dec 9, 2021)

Niimbus US5 Pro ordered


----------



## thecrow

SteveM324 said:


> Do Niimbus owners leave it powered on when it's not being used?  My last SS amp, Luxman P700u, I always left it on except when going away on vacation.  I never had an issue with it.


I leave my gear turned on. Except tibe amp. But i have not bothered trying to determine how long the niimbus needs to sound it’s best But I believe i have noticed a difference but not properly tested. 

i have heard that warming up/leaving gear on is more important with digital units (ie dacs and streamers). I think paul from ps audio mentioned that in one of his youtube videos


----------



## J Mirra

A follow up to my loud popping in the headphone driver when turning the unit off.
This must have been caused my myself turning the unit off and on while testing the Eeprom that is not saving my settings. It has not done it since.


----------



## SteveM324

I changed my order from the US5 Pro to the US5 this morning.  After exchanging emails with Arthur this morning, I found out that US5 amps are in stock in Germany where as US5 Pro amps are being built.  This may be a blessing in disguise for me.  From my previous posts, I was a little concerned with noise when changing volume levels so that should not be a concern with the US5.  I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of volume precision for a silent volume control.   TBH, I've never had an issue with volume controls in my +30 years in high end audio.  The benefit is that I can use the $600 that I save by going with the US5 on other things such as a power cord.  I plan to try the US5 as a preamp and my speakers are Klipsch Cornwall IVs that have a 102dB sensitivity rating so any noise changing volume levels might be annoying.  Either way, I know that I'm getting a great amp based on the feedback in this forum.  My US5 should ship out on Monday.


----------



## Rukley

SteveM324 said:


> I changed my order from the US5 Pro to the US5 this morning





SteveM324 said:


> I was a little concerned with noise when changing volume levels so that should not be a concern with the US5. I'm willing to sacrifice a bit of volume precision for a silent volume control.


Good on you for doing a bit of digging and deciding this on your own. I feel like marketing sort of wins vs people with this because a lot of people jump on the PRO model then complain about the noise when changing volume without understanding that it's literally the only difference between the US5 and the PRO and that they could've saved $600 and not had the issue!

Enjoy your incredible amp, I can't wait till this work trip is over so I can get home and get to ordering mine.


----------



## vonBaron

Imo is worth to pay more for lifetime usage. ALPS pots can make problems over time.


----------



## SteveM324

vonBaron said:


> Imo is worth to pay more for lifetime usage. ALPS pots can make problems over time.


How do you know that the 256 step relay will last a lifetime?    Imo, there's more things to go wrong with that volume control.


----------



## Womaz

Honest I can’t hear any noise at all when changing volume levels . Today I tried to focus on listening for the noise and I can’t hear a thing.
Also how often do you use the volume , i listen to whole albums without changing the volume


----------



## mitchb

I hear a little noise if my headphones are off and I am close to the volume control. I would rather have the better volume control. I love my Niimbus US 5 pro.


----------



## SteveM324

If SPLs are matched, I doubt whether my ears could tell the difference.  I don't believe everything that manufacturers tell me.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Thanks I have tried that after your suggestion. Everything reset LEDs changed to their normal Luminosity and the line out returned to white.
> 
> Setting the LED's to the lowest brightness and the line out to off i then turned off the amp.
> The issue persists. Reset again and tried just the LED's and the line out in separate tests and each time after a reboot the settings are lost.
> Seems like there is no CR2032 or the like in this unit.


Just FYI this has now happened to me. All I did was turn the amp off at the front switch. I put some different cables in the back, turned it back on and lost all of the settings . The LEDs are back to their original setting.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> Just FYI this has now happened to me. All I did was turn the amp off at the front switch. I put some different cables in the back, turned it back on and lost all of the settings . The LEDs are back to their original setting.


Will it not retain them now if you set the lights to low > save, then turn off the unit then back on?
Mine will not. It is the Eeprom chip at fault.


----------



## bluenight

thecrow said:


> I leave my gear turned on. Except tibe amp. But i have not bothered trying to determine how long the niimbus needs to sound it’s best But I believe i have noticed a difference but not properly tested.
> 
> i have heard that warming up/leaving gear on is more important with digital units (ie dacs and streamers). I think paul from ps audio mentioned that in one of his youtube videos


 This is something i never heard the difference on but i haven't payed attention on it either. So i wouldn't bother with it. I prefer to save on electrical bills.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Will it not retain them now if you set the lights to low > save, then turn off the unit then back on?
> Mine will not. It is the Eeprom chip at fault.


In my case this just happened the once. Now it is saving my settings again when I turn it off and then back on again.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> In my case this just happened the once. Now it is saving my settings again when I turn it off and then back on again.


Ah mine is persistent. My Eeprom is dead or the solder is not complete.


----------



## Womaz

J Mirra said:


> Ah mine is persistent. My Eeprom is dead or the solder is not complete.


I will of course see if it happens to me again.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> I will of course see if it happens to me again.


Hopefully just a glitch for you. I will be getting a replacement when available.
I work in the repair business, I know parts can fail at any age so I am not stressed at all. I look forward to a replacement in the future.


----------



## curvz

This morning I took delivery of my US4+, which I was able to get with a nice discount along with a trade-in cash-back for my V280. Before sending my V280 back to the shop, I was able to do some comparison this morning. I tested with an LCD-3, HD800S, Utopia and a brand-new LCD-5 (also delivered this morning), all from my Lake People RS 06. I'm not great at this at all, so do take everything with the well known grain of salt.

In general, I would say the V280 and US4+ are more similar than they are different. Tuning to me is very similar, and while I was a little worried that the Niimbus would brighten the sound of my headphones, I find that it barely does, if at all. I do feel like the US4+ give up just a touch of bass quantity.

That said, when going back and forth between the two it's quite clear to me that the US4+ is the more resolving of the two. It has the better soundstage and placement within the soundstage, and teases out more details compared to the V280. Each time when going from the V280 to the US4+ I noticed the sound just cleared up and was cleaner and more detailed overall. It's not like the V280 has become muddy, but the US4+ does really up the level.

It wasn't until I plugged in the HD800S that I felt like the V280 was offering just a touch more warmth and musicality to a headphone that really needs it. I didn't really have time to do more comparisons between the amps with the HD800S though to really nail this down, so might just have been my imagination. On the flipside, the HD800S certainly lose definition, clarity and detail when going back to the V280.

I did not find the difference between the two to be massive at all, but once you start driving headphones in the Utopia and LCD-5 category, I think it's a worthy upgrade. Though not necessarily a must, as the V280 is certainly capable of driving all of these headphones to very pleasing levels. Please keep in mind that all of this was done with a Lake People RS 06, which is nice little DAC, but higher end devices might emphasize the differences between the amps more clearly.

The only area where the differences are anything but subtle is in the look and feel of the units. The US4+ is clearly the more handsome of the two, with a more mature and high-end look. I never did mind the look of the V280 too much, but I'm glad for the updated front panel. Much better. I really like the LED in the volume knob, so you can see your listening volume in the dark!


----------



## sekomaster

curvz said:


> This morning I took delivery of my US4+, which I was able to get with a nice discount along with a trade-in cash-back for my V280. Before sending my V280 back to the shop, I was able to do some comparison this morning. I tested with an LCD-3, HD800S, Utopia and a brand-new LCD-5 (also delivered this morning), all from my Lake People RS 06. I'm not great at this at all, so do take everything with the well known grain of salt.
> 
> In general, I would say the V280 and US4+ are more similar than they are different. Tuning to me is very similar, and while I was a little worried that the Niimbus would brighten the sound of my headphones, I find that it barely does, if at all. I do feel like the US4+ give up just a touch of bass quantity.
> 
> ...


Ty for your comprasion between V280 and Niimbus US4+. How much did you pay for the Niimbus ?


----------



## curvz

sekomaster said:


> Ty for your comprasion between V280 and Niimbus US4+. How much did you pay for the Niimbus ?


Including the V280 trade-in, I ended up just above the price of a new V550 Pro (which I was also considering).


----------



## thecrow (Dec 13, 2021)

curvz said:


> I did not find the difference between the two to be massive at all, but once you start driving *headphones in the Utopia and LCD-5* *category*, I think it's a worthy upgrade. Though not necessarily a must, as the V280 is certainly capable of driving all of these headphones to very pleasing levels. Please keep in mind that all of this was done with a Lake People RS 06, which is nice little DAC, but higher end devices might emphasize the differences between the amps more clearly.


i very much agree with that paragraph, as you say, when you are driving hps in this category

including the susvaras that are driven with no issue and with nothing lacking at all - only dependant on personal preferences of course

and i know this is headfi and things change, so at risk of later contradicting myself, let me once again say that i will never need another ss hp amp again


----------



## Womaz

Well I have had a week with the US5 Pro and I think it is a tremendous amp. I am not that experienced with a lot of different amps do bare that in mind, but this is streets ahead of anything I have ever heard.
I am using it with the Qutest and 1266TCs.

It is a very neutral a resolving amp, it is very clean and allows me to hear all of the instruments, they are separated so well and the clarity is stunning.

The bass is excellent to my ears, not too bloated , just the right amount for you to almost feel it , but without drowning out the rest of the instruments.

I can even hear a difference between the 4 filters of the Qutest.....well I think so, the differences are very subtle though. 
I would imagine this would be a great amp to compare gear with as it is so neutral.

My apologies I am not that good at describing what I hear, but I just wanted to post a few of my thoughts.


----------



## sekomaster

Womaz said:


> Well I have had a week with the US5 Pro and I think it is a tremendous amp. I am not that experienced with a lot of different amps do bare that in mind, but this is streets ahead of anything I have ever heard.
> I am using it with the Qutest and 1266TCs.
> 
> It is a very neutral a resolving amp, it is very clean and allows me to hear all of the instruments, they are separated so well and the clarity is stunning.
> ...


Which amp did u have before?


----------



## Womaz

I had the Burson Conductor 3X Reference. Well still have it actually but not for much longer


----------



## sekomaster

Womaz said:


> I had the Burson Conductor 3X Reference. Well still have it actually but not for much longer


You mean Niimbus much better?


----------



## thecrow

Womaz said:


> Well I have had a week with the US5 Pro and I think it is a tremendous amp. I am not that experienced with a lot of different amps do bare that in mind, but this is streets ahead of anything I have ever heard.
> I am using it with the Qutest and 1266TCs.
> 
> It is a very neutral a resolving amp, it is very clean and allows me to hear all of the instruments, they are separated so well and the clarity is stunning.
> ...


Good to hear that its come up well for you too. 
it’s not an inexpensive amp but it’s great, imho


----------



## Womaz

sekomaster said:


> You mean Niimbus much better?


Yes I think it is.
I have been very satisfied with the Burson but then I made a spontaneous purchase of the 1266TC, something I rarely do.
This started me to wonder just how good things could be with HP listening. The Burson and the TCs sounded awesome to me, but thats because the TC is such an awesome headphone for me. 
The addition of the Qutest to the Burson then took it up another gear, much clearer sound and tighter bass etc. However the addition of a new amp was always my goal, but I was doubtful it would improve things that much as I was really enjoying what I had. But the Niimbus is just another level again. I guess it depends what you are looking for.
The Niimbus is so clean and detailed.


----------



## J Mirra

Womaz said:


> The Niimbus is so clean and detailed.


It is but it is not bright per-say. Using the VC the high frequencies sound natural and never over done.
Same across all frequencies.
I thought the bass maybe light reading on the internet about the device but no again it is just right. I feel like Goldilocks right now haha.
Very happy and this should stop any upgradeitus for many many years.


----------



## mitchb

I’m enjoying my Niimbus as well especially with my Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones. I find my LCD4 headphones may be less exciting but I don’t know if it’s the Niimbus or just in comparison with the Abyss headphones. The LCD4 headphones sound good but the TC’s sound spectacular.


----------



## thecrow (Dec 17, 2021)

@SteveM324 i see you have picked up some new gear in the enleum amp and the us5 you ordered.

there doesn’t appear to be too many people that have owned both amps but both amps have their following and loyalty supporters.

when things come in and settle down wirh you it would be great to get a comparison of these two amps using the susvara and holo may dac (the former i own and the latter i have on order)

cheers

edit: @SteveM324 did not end up with us5. Bought enleum instead


----------



## Tubewin

Anyone compare the Nimbus US5 with the Burson Soloist GT?


----------



## thecrow (Dec 30, 2021)

never mind


----------



## NoNameNPC

Is niimbus amps is fully balanced?


----------



## mitchb

Yes


----------



## vonBaron

NoNameNPC said:


> Is niimbus amps is fully balanced?


No


----------



## J Mirra

The issue I had with Eeprom not working on my unit has been remedied by Jack the owner of theaudiobarn.co.uk.
They let me keep hold of the unit with the problematic Eeprom that would not hold my settings after a power cycle while I waited for a replacement.
They sent out the replacement yesterday and at the same time had the courier pick up the other unit.
No down time from using a Niimbus which I was dreading having to do after hearing it and knowing how rare these things are and what the waiting list is like for them to be produced.

Have to say I feel he has went above and beyond from communication to how everything has been handled.
I do not want to look shilly I just want to share my experience. I am over the moon with how this has been handled.


----------



## kleimart

If anyone is interested in an only 9 month old Niimbus 4+...let me know


----------



## Arniesb

kleimart said:


> If anyone is interested in an only 9 month old Niimbus 4+...let me know


what happened man?


----------



## jonathan c

kleimart said:


> If anyone is interested in an only 9 month old Niimbus 4+...let me know


…arrival of newborn?…


----------



## Arniesb

jonathan c said:


> …arrival of newborn?…


I see, must be sad  to sell such a great amp. I sold My v280 in tough times, but i will buy Niimbus for sure some day.


----------



## kleimart

jonathan c said:


> …arrival of newborn?…


Haha more or less...

Building a house with a wife knowing the price of the amp...😅

I would to keep the Niimbus if I could, definitely!!! 😭


----------



## tarikuz

Why it's not fully balanced amp ?


----------



## vonBaron

Why should be?


----------



## tarikuz (Jan 16, 2022)

Because the balanced topology ensure better Sinad! and fully balanced chain is not "noise" sensitive...

"A small number of audio products have been designed with an entirely balanced signal path from input to output; the circuitry maintains its impedance balance throughout the device. This design is achieved by providing identical (mirrored) internal signal paths for both the "hot" and "cold" conductors. In critical applications, a 100% balanced circuit design can offer better signal integrity by avoiding the extra amplifier stages or transformers required for front-end unbalancing and back-end rebalancing"


----------



## vonBaron

I will be soon selling my US5 Pro so if anyone interested please PM me! EU only!


----------



## lucasratmundo

vonBaron said:


> I will be soon selling my US5 Pro so if anyone interested please PM me! EU only!


Funding an upgrade?


----------



## mitchb

What are you upgrading to?


----------



## vonBaron

lucasratmundo said:


> Funding an upgrade?


Rather downgrade...


----------



## vonBaron

Probably will be selling my Morpheus and Ambre too.


----------



## vonBaron

Damn, Niimbus is great but Enelum 23r is something else. With 1266 TC is heaven made combo...


----------



## alekc

vonBaron said:


> Damn, Niimbus is great but Enelum 23r is something else. With 1266 TC is heaven made combo...


Would you say one can safely skip Niimbus and go straight to Enelum or would I miss something?


----------



## vonBaron

If you don't have overly warm or dark headphone you can go straight for 23r with ease. I will post comprasion vs US5 Pro and with 1266, Utopia in weekend.


----------



## mitchb

Which is the better amp in your opinion generally speaking? They are both around the same price.


----------



## vonBaron

In my country 23r cost more. I don't know yet, but first impresions are stunning good!


----------



## jlbrach

vonBaron said:


> Damn, Niimbus is great but Enelum 23r is something else. With 1266 TC is heaven made combo...


nice pair of amps!


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Is the US4 discontinued? Violectric.de and CMA have only the 5 series listed now.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yes. 

US5 Pro=US4+ with additional 4.4mm
US5 = same as above without reed relais volume control

The volume control is the only difference now


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


> Yes.


Thanks 


Fegefeuer said:


> US5 Pro=US4+ with additional 4.4mm
> US5 = same as above without reed relais volume control
> 
> The volume control is the only difference now


Ah yeah but they're 1000 euros more than the 4 series, so I'm priced out of this one. I would have been stretching it anyway, and I would have had to sell my V280 which I don't want to do. And, I want balanced input, it's kinda surprising the Nimbus don't have that.


----------



## jaboki

gimmeheadroom said:


> And, I want balanced input, it's kinda surprising the Nimbus don't have that.


It doesn't?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

jaboki said:


> It doesn't?


It does, but only if you don't get confused when you're looking at a bunch of Nimbus and Violectric amps at the same time.

Thank you. P.S. I still can't afford it unless I also got the price wrong


----------



## Fegefeuer

gimmeheadroom said:


> And, I want balanced input, it's kinda surprising the Nimbus don't have that.


----------



## Delta9K (Jan 26, 2022)

gimmeheadroom said:


> I still can't afford it unless I also got the price wrong


Have you considered the v550 as an option? It is a pretty stout unit itself. I am working Susvara off of it and although not "Holy Sh%#$t" level of performance, I'm still at wow this is some "Nice Sh%#$t" level of sataisfaction and running an Abyss 1266 Phi TC for over a month on audition, I had no issues and was definitely at "Holy Sh%#$t". D8000 Pro, LCD-5, Fostex TH9xx, Stellia  - all lovely.  TL;DR it could be worth a look.


----------



## vonBaron

gimmeheadroom said:


> It does, but only if you don't get confused when you're looking at a bunch of Nimbus and Violectric amps at the same time.
> 
> Thank you. P.S. I still can't afford it unless I also got the price wrong


Im selling my US5 .


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Fegefeuer said:


>


I know, I know. My excuse is too much work and not enough sleep or alcohol lately 



Delta9K said:


> Have you considered the v550 as an option? It is a pretty stout unit itself. I am working Susvara off of it and although not "Holy Sh%#$t" level of performance, I'm still at wow this is some "Nice Sh%#$t" level of sataisfaction and running an Abyss 1266 Phi TC for over a month on audition, I had no issues and was definitely at "Holy Sh%#$t". D8000 Pro, LCD-5, Fostex TH9xx, Stellia  - all lovely.  TL;DR it could be worth a look.


No, not really. I'm definitely a fan of Violectric but at this point I want an amp with 2 XLR inputs so I was thinking about the SPL Phonitor 2 but I just found a pair of HE6SE V2 which I have been looking for for years, so I have to do some accounting...


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> I know, I know. My excuse is too much work and not enough sleep or alcohol lately
> 
> 
> No, not really. I'm definitely a fan of Violectric but at this point I want an amp with 2 XLR inputs so I was thinking about the SPL Phonitor 2 but I just found a pair of HE6SE V2 which I have been looking for for years, so I have to do some accounting...


I hope you picked up a discounted pair of he6se v2 (eg through hifiman direct or through adorama/slickdeals)

Not that it matters now, but the niimbus 5 pro (and 4+) only has one set of xlr inputs.
I noticed that when i was considering running two dacs into my niimbus (ended up very happily with the 4)


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> I hope you picked up a discounted pair of he6se v2 (eg through hifiman direct or through adorama/slickdeals)


Not possible. Importing them as a private individual would have cost me at least 2X the price of headphones + shipping.

I found a reasonable deal on ebay that goes through the global shipping program, which really works well here.


----------



## acguitar84

There's a review/comparison over on the Ferrum OOR page - comparing the Niimbus to the Ferrum OOR, it's an interesting read.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/ferrum-oor-headphone-amplifier-with-a-soul.958541/post-16893468


----------



## Gavin C4 (Apr 4, 2022)

Impression of the Niimbus US 5 Pro and Ferrum Hypsos OOR. Impression is based on the paring with the Utopia and Susvara.


I will be solely focussing on the *sonic aspect* of the two amps.

The width of the *sound stage* with the US 5 Pro slightly ahead of the OOR. The stage with the US 5 Pro slightly sounded wider to the left and right. This characteristic also gives the upper hand to the US 5 Pro in terms of separation. Whereas for the depth of the stage, the OOR has a slightly upper hand, some instruments sounded further back at the stage. It may be due to tuning and the blacker background in the OOR, it sounded there are more contrast between black areas and color, this creates a deeper stage. The black background contributes to the presentation of the stage and positioning of instruments on the stage.

For both amps.  The size of all instruments and vocals are very well controlled with an accurate amount of space added between them, as if the resolution is enhanced slightly.



The *tuning and tonality* of the US 5 Pro is very neutral. I really agree with the sonical description that it is a reliable " tool " for music amplification. It does not have much sonical character or coloration to it. It is studio monitor quality neutral, it does not exaggerate your bass, does not add any additional emotion to the vocals, highs are extended and articulated as a *studio monitor reference* signature. It reveals exactly what is given to it from your upper front gear. It is extremely transparent to it point that it makes everything up front counts including your DAC, XLR analog cable, power cable and even your power source. It is a reliable Tool or a professional device for you to evaluate and compare your headphones and DAC. It is the most neutral and well balance amp that I have came across. Perfectly studio monitor neutral and reference quality in all aspects including tonality, details and staging.


The *tuning and tonality* of the Hypsos and OOR stack leans slight to the side of coloration for enjoyment. As most of us here have a general consensus that the tuning of the Hypsos and OOR leans *slightly warmth of neutral*. The higher frequency is also very detailed while being very well controlled in quantity to ensure no excessive hotness or brightness for particular headphones, while maintain the details it some how may masked off some unwanted artifacts in the remix. The tonality characteristic of the Hypsos OOR and tuned with one sole purpose in mind, is to create a musical amp that enables you to enjoy music at the top level of detail and transparency for an extended period of time without fatigue. The Hypsos OOR is not a neutral amp, it has a very slight tasteful coloration to it.

Though the two amps are placed at different price points. Both the US 5 Pro and Hypsos OOR are solid choices. If your preference leans towards the raw performance and wanted to reveal the original track as it is recorded as in the music mastering and production studio, the US 5 Pro is prefered. I would also give the upper hand to the build quality to the US 5 Pro. The amp is masive, heavy duty and the volume nob is like a tank. You are getting a Germany made level of craftsmanship and this tool will last literally more than half a centry.


----------



## frason

NoNameNPC said:


> Is niimbus amps is fully balanced?


Was wondering if there’s any update on this. Is niimbus fully balanced?


----------



## ctrlm

Gavin C4 said:


> Impression of the Niimbus US 5 Pro and Ferrum Hypsos OOR. Impression is based on the paring with the Utopia and Susvara.
> 
> 
> I will be solely focussing on the *sonic aspect* of the two amps.
> ...


So it sounds like a more even comparison sound-wise would be the OOR vs Violectric V550?

I just bought a V550 on the basis of it sitting between the warmth of the V281 (which I own) and the neutrality of the Nimbus. The OOR wasn't considered as I NEED a remote volume capability in my living room rig.


----------



## Delta9K (Apr 11, 2022)

ctrlm said:


> So it sounds like a more even comparison sound-wise would be the OOR vs Violectric V550?
> 
> I just bought a V550 on the basis of it sitting between the warmth of the V281 (which I own) and the neutrality of the Nimbus. The OOR wasn't considered as I NEED a remote volume capability in my living room rig.


It will distill down to preferences honestly. The v550 IMO is fuller and more rich in tonality than the OOR/Hypsos by a fair margin. If you favor the the v281 sound but want to add more detail and clarity then the v550 is a great choice. I've had the 281, liked it a lot and that is why I went to the v550, which I am extremely happy with it. I also have the OOR/Hypsos this is also very nice amp but different. It is leaner than the v550 but it has strengths in dynamics and impact, and does extend further into the treble with out fatigue.

I am making an assumption just based on what I perceive from other posts you've made but, I think you chose wisely with the v550 for your preferences, system synergy, and use case.


----------



## barbz127

Looking for any feedback on how the us4/5 would slot in between a spring/may and a susvara?

Would this setup be borderline bright/clinical or just neutral?

Has anyone had this setup and moved away from it due to any harshness or otherwise?

My recent amp history Albeit with different dac's has been sparkos Aries and the pass hpa1. Just looking for some more grunt, a remote and  useful gain settings,

Thankyou


----------



## vonBaron (Apr 21, 2022)

Definitely neutral, Niimbus is not bright at all. For me Susvara was too smooth with Niimbus.


----------



## Fegefeuer

That's on your Morpheus though.
One other guy found his US4+Susvara too bright with his chain, don't remember the DAC.

I had no problems with:
Sonic Frontiers P3 with Siemens Greyshields, Rockna Wavelight 

The whole setup is definitely not smooth but not borderline either, for me, but gear matching is a good bit more important on the Niimbus than say the v550 Pro. I mentioned this years ago.


----------



## alekc

Fegefeuer said:


> That's on your Morpheus though.
> One other guy found his US4+Susvara too bright with his chain, don't remember the DAC.
> 
> I had no problems with:
> ...


@Fegefeuer can you share more details about pairing with Rockna WaveLight please?


----------



## zorilon

I have these combo (May KTE, Niimbus US4, Susvara) for more then 1 year (Niimbus and Susvara more then 2 years) and even though I tried other headphone amps: Ferum Oor+Hipsos, Benchmark ahb2+Serene preamp, Headamp ge-x mini, topping a90, Singxer SA-1, I keep coming back to Niimbus US4. It is the most natural sounding and the only one so far that makes the Susvara have a 3D presentation around my head, sound coming in 3D shape from back, lateral, front, depending on the recording, with huge soundstage or small depending on the recording. Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble. HeadAmp Gs-x mini has a good tonality but all the stereo presentation is forwarded, singer or leading instrument is perceived between the ears, to close, and a lot of the arrangement falls in the back of the head. Benchmark AHB2 has a very clean presentation, natural sound depending on the preamp but doesn’t recreate that surrounding, 3D effect like Niimbus, no matter how hard I tried.
I have these combo (May KTE, Niimbus US4, Susvara) for more then 1 year (Niimbus and Susvara more then 2 years) and even though I tried other headphone amps: Ferum Oor+Hipsos, Benchmark ahb2+Serene preamp, Headamp ge-x mini, topping a90, Singxer SA-1, I keep coming back to Niimbus US4. It is the most natural sounding and the only one so far that makes the Susvara have a 3D presentation around my head, sound coming in 3D shape form back, lateral, front, depending on the recording, with huge soundstage or small depending on the recording. Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble. HeadAmp Gs-x mini has a good tonality but all the stereo presentation is forwarded, singer or leading instrument is perceived between the ears, to close, and a lot of the arrangement falls in the back of the head. Benchmark AHB2 has a very clean presentation, natural sound depending on the preamp but doesn’t recreate that surrounding, 3D effect like Niimbus, no matter how hard I tried. I sold a lot of gear and stick with Niimbus US4. These are all opinions with Susvara, I don’t know how these amps are with other headphones. 
The burn in period of Niimbus is 1 month long and it doesn’t look as good as other amps but it is a keeper.


----------



## vonBaron (Apr 21, 2022)

Agree, Niimbus holo is amazing!


----------



## lexterminator

zorilon said:


> I have these combo (May KTE, Niimbus US4, Susvara) for more then 1 year (Niimbus and Susvara more then 2 years) and even though I tried other headphone amps: Ferum Oor+Hipsos, Benchmark ahb2+Serene preamp, Headamp ge-x mini, topping a90, Singxer SA-1, I keep coming back to Niimbus US4. It is the most natural sounding and the only one so far that makes the Susvara have a 3D presentation around my head, sound coming in 3D shape form back, lateral, front, depending on the recording, with huge soundstage or small depending on the recording. Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble. HeadAmp Gs-x mini has a good tonality but all the stereo presentation is forwarded, singer or leading instrument is perceived between the ears, to close, and a lot of the arrangement falls in the back of the head. Benchmark AHB2 has a very clean presentation, natural sound depending on the preamp but doesn’t recreate that surrounding, 3D effect like Niimbus, no matter how hard I tried. I sold a lot of gear and stick with Niimbus US4. These are all opinions with Susvara, I don’t know how these amps are with other headphones.
> The burn in period of Niimbus is 1 month long and it doesn’t look as good as other amps but it is a keeper.


Thanks for your feedback ! I currently have Singxer SA-1 and SDA-6 DAC combo along with Beyer T1.3 headphones. I'm looking to upgrade my amp and I have the following shortlist:

Denafrips Artemis
Violectric V550
GS-X Mini

Never had a chance to hear those but leaning towards the V550 unless I could find a decent deal on a Niimbus.


----------



## mitchb

My Niimbus 5 pro sounds good with a modded Directstream dac and Keces P3 power supply with a Perfectwave SACD player PST and an Auralic Aries G2.1 streamer. I enjoy Audeze LCD4 headphones and Abyss 1266 Phi TC headphones with Danacable Lazuli Nirvana cables to both headphones.


----------



## thecrow

zorilon said:


> I have these combo (May KTE, Niimbus US4, Susvara) for more then 1 year (Niimbus and Susvara more then 2 years) and even though I tried other headphone amps: Ferum Oor+Hipsos, Benchmark ahb2+Serene preamp, Headamp ge-x mini, topping a90, Singxer SA-1, I keep coming back to Niimbus US4. It is the most natural sounding and the only one so far that makes the Susvara have a 3D presentation around my head, sound coming in 3D shape from back, lateral, front, depending on the recording, with huge soundstage or small depending on the recording. Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble. HeadAmp Gs-x mini has a good tonality but all the stereo presentation is forwarded, singer or leading instrument is perceived between the ears, to close, and a lot of the arrangement falls in the back of the head. Benchmark AHB2 has a very clean presentation, natural sound depending on the preamp but doesn’t recreate that surrounding, 3D effect like Niimbus, no matter how hard I tried.
> I have these combo (May KTE, Niimbus US4, Susvara) for more then 1 year (Niimbus and Susvara more then 2 years) and even though I tried other headphone amps: Ferum Oor+Hipsos, Benchmark ahb2+Serene preamp, Headamp ge-x mini, topping a90, Singxer SA-1, I keep coming back to Niimbus US4. It is the most natural sounding and the only one so far that makes the Susvara have a 3D presentation around my head, sound coming in 3D shape form back, lateral, front, depending on the recording, with huge soundstage or small depending on the recording. Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble. HeadAmp Gs-x mini has a good tonality but all the stereo presentation is forwarded, singer or leading instrument is perceived between the ears, to close, and a lot of the arrangement falls in the back of the head. Benchmark AHB2 has a very clean presentation, natural sound depending on the preamp but doesn’t recreate that surrounding, 3D effect like Niimbus, no matter how hard I tried. I sold a lot of gear and stick with Niimbus US4. These are all opinions with Susvara, I don’t know how these amps are with other headphones.
> The burn in period of Niimbus is 1 month long and it doesn’t look as good as other amps but it is a keeper.


I felt (And agreed with the general views on headfi) that the kte needed some burn in - the only time i have ever kept a diary…til about 500 hours from memory

but i never felt my niimbus us4 needed burn in - enjoyed it from day 1 (with susvara)

but hey…ymmv


----------



## barbz127

zorilon said:


> Ferum Oor has the stereo imaging only in front, no lateral, back sound, a very good bass but something missing in the treble.


Thankyou
The oor is the other amp I'm considering but I'm not sure if there's too much hype around it and clouding judgement.


----------



## thecrow

frason said:


> Was wondering if there’s any update on this. Is niimbus fully balanced?


Rest assured that thankfully the niimbus is NOT what some people considered fully balanced.

(My understanding is) the signal comes in balanced (xlr inputs) then converted to single which is how any interference/ noise is eliminated. Then it reverts to balanced before it comes to the balanced outputs

See page 12, 20 and 23 of manual

https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10212693.pdf


----------



## vonBaron

Most of high end amps are not fully balanced.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

In the V280 and 281 manuals there is a discussion on why balanced is so important for headamps. And furthermore, Fried stated here or elsewhere that even unbalanced input signals are converted to fully balanced in these amps.


----------



## bluestorm1992

Relatively new to the HP game and just purchased the US 5 Pro.  Look forward to receiving it next week and pair it with my Elite and D8000 Pro.


----------



## jonathan c

bluestorm1992 said:


> Relatively new to the HP game and just purchased the US 5 Pro.  Look forward to receiving it next week and pair it with my Elite and D8000 Pro.


That is quite the pairing!


----------



## curvz

gimmeheadroom said:


> In the V280 and 281 manuals there is a discussion on why balanced is so important for headamps. And furthermore, Fried stated here or elsewhere that even unbalanced input signals are converted to fully balanced in these amps.


Fried indeed says pretty much anywhere he talks about his amps that a balanced output signal has many benefits, and this amps certainly delivers that. What @thecrow refers to in the manual above however, is about the internal signal processing.

A fully balanced amp would take balanced signals and processes these throughout the amp without the signals ever 'touching', as it were. As I understand it, the US4 and US5 (as well as all Violectric amps) - even when receiving a balanced signal through the XLR inputs - convert this to a balanced signal first, and then split it out again to create a balanced output signal. In that sense this amp is not 'fully balanced' throughout.

I'm pretty sure I read an detailed explanation somewhere by Fried as to why fully balanced processing doesn't have any advantages and can actually create issues (with the signal timing if I recall correctly), but unfortunately I just cannot find it anymore. If anyone remember where that explanation lives, please do post it as I think it's quite interesting. This is what is stated on page 20 of the US4 manual:



> Signal processing inside NIIMBUS HPA US 4+ is always unbalanced. This is no disadvantage as the so called “fully balanced” signal processing often generates more issues that solving them. Further, only this method is capable to use the device also as a converter between unbalanced and balanced signals.


So Fried simply says there is no downside to processing signals unbalanced. Not too many details though.



bluestorm1992 said:


> Relatively new to the HP game and just purchased the US 5 Pro.  Look forward to receiving it next week and pair it with my Elite and D8000 Pro.


Welcome to the club! Curious to hear how you experience the pairing with the Elite, I'm still looking to get one of those myself. Can't imagine it'll pair poorly with the US5 though


----------



## vonBaron

Are volume control in US4+/US5+ are logarithmic?


----------



## barbz127

Anyone using their nimbus with the LCD5 with good/bad results?


----------



## curvz

barbz127 said:


> Anyone using their nimbus with the LCD5 with good/bad results?


I'm very happy with the pairing. The Niimbus gives a very neutral sound, full bodied and with great texture and a nice soundstage. It allows the LCD-5 to shine, given you like the stock tuning (like me), or are happy to EQ.


----------



## thecrow

curvz said:


> I'm very happy with the pairing. The Niimbus gives a very neutral sound, full bodied and with great texture and a nice soundstage. It allows the LCD-5 to shine, given you like the stock tuning (like me), or are happy to EQ.


with the niimbus and holo may, does the lcd5 ever get a bit too bright?

is it the kte/level 3 that you have with the may?


----------



## curvz

thecrow said:


> with the niimbus and holo may, does the lcd5 ever get a bit too bright?
> 
> is it the kte/level 3 that you have with the may?


To my ears, no. The combo of the May and Niimbus, along with the LCD5 never gets too bright for me, and I am quite sensitive to that. I did pick all three of those components because or their natural or transparant sound, and because if anything, all three lean more towards the warm side then the bright.

I also don't consider my LCD5 to be a bright headphone at all. I purchased it as a replacement to my Utopia, which I enjoyed, but which was too hot up top for me, and when comparing both, the LCD5 clearly smoothed out the high end to me. I know some people consider the LCD5 to be rather bright, but I'm not getting any of that. Could be just me, or my chain or maybe even unit variation.

I went for a Level 2 May, I was already stretching my budget, and didn't think the KTE would be worth the additional outlay to me.


----------



## barbz127

Would any us5 owners be able to confirm the overall dimensions provided by vioelectric include the feet and the but above the volume knob?

Thankyou

Case dimensions: 351 x 59 x 248 mm (W x H x D)  
Overall dimensions: 351 x 90 x 275 mm (W x H x D)


----------



## littlexx26

is it easy to replace the fuse inside the US5 pro？


----------



## mitchb

I have read that the fuse is soldered in so that it is a little more complicated than snapping a fuse out and in. This works for me as I find the Niimbus good as is. I replaced all my other fuses with Synergistic Research purple fuses accept for my tuner and Niimbus. I may or may not do my tuner but I am happy with the results of the purple fuses in all of my electronics.


----------



## littlexx26

mitchb said:


> I have read that the fuse is soldered in so that it is a little more complicated than snapping a fuse out and in. This works for me as I find the Niimbus good as is. I replaced all my other fuses with Synergistic Research purple fuses accept for my tuner and Niimbus. I may or may not do my tuner but I am happy with the results of the purple fuses in all of my electronics.


then I won't consider the niimbus. I have audio magic and sr purple in my system. I won't accept any manufacturer making their products being difficult to replace fuse.

even not for upgrading. if the stock fuse burnt, I have to send it back to the manufacturer to repair？just for replacing the fuse？


----------



## Fegefeuer (May 28, 2022)

Good decision. There are too many "connaiseurs" with their magic fuses who instead of managing the eletrical installation inside their house and the overall power management of their setup, think their magic fuse does all the wonder.
And some of them do it even wrong and then claim warranty.


----------



## littlexx26

any small part in the electrical path has significant contributions including a tiny small fuse. I can here big difference with those boutique fuses.


----------



## mitchb

I hear a big improvement with the aftermarket fuses as well but the Niimbus is truly glorious as is.


----------



## mitchb

I am enjoying the Niimbus 5 pro amp. I notice that with the remote control that when I turn down the volume with the remote that the volume appears to go louder for a second as I turn down the volume. Is this normal? When I turn down the volume manually with the volume nob I don’t have this issue.


----------



## vonBaron

It's normal, i have this too.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Depending on the gain and the sensivity of the headphone you can experience a slight initial overshoot.


----------



## Melting735 (May 29, 2022)

Guys. I just my Niimbus US 5 Pro on sale. I am getting so busy atm that I could not spend enough time to enjoy this gem. Letting it go for someone who really need it.

Check my listing. Very reasonable price. If you are interested, pm me.


----------



## thecrow

Melting735 said:


> Guys. I just my Niimbus US 5 Pro on sale. I am getting so busy atm that I could not spend enough time to enjoy this gem. Letting it go for someone who really need it.
> 
> Check my listing. Very reasonable price. If you are interested, pm me.


Nice price.

maybe worth mentioning it in the susvara thread


----------



## GREGGO1545

Melting735 said:


> Guys. I just my Niimbus US 5 Pro on sale. I am getting so busy atm that I could not spend enough time to enjoy this gem. Letting it go for someone who really need it.
> 
> Check my listing. Very reasonable price. If you are interested, pm me.


I purchased this!  It's unbelievable how good it is.  I have the Auralic Taurus MKII which I love but the Niimbus (with the same DAC/Streamer in place) gives a wider stage, deeper bass, and is just smoother without losing resolution.  Only had it a bit but this is a top notch solid state amp.  And the volume knob... just so nice.  It does have that scratchy click thing that I've seen others discuss but its not really an issue - I don't notice it at all when playing music.  Maybe if nothing is playing but I don't really adjust volume that much.


----------



## thecrow

GREGGO1545 said:


> I purchased this!  It's unbelievable how good it is.  I have the Auralic Taurus MKII which I love but the Niimbus (with the same DAC/Streamer in place) gives a wider stage, deeper bass, and is just smoother without losing resolution.  Only had it a bit but this is a top notch solid state amp.  And the volume knob... just so nice.  It does have that scratchy click thing that I've seen others discuss but its not really an issue - I don't notice it at all when playing music.  Maybe if nothing is playing but I don't really adjust volume that much.


Next step susvaras?


----------



## GREGGO1545

thecrow said:


> Next step susvaras?


Haha not sure the next step - maybe the TC... I also think ZMF headphones would pair nicely with this amp and I've been missing that sound signature ever since I had to sell my Eikons last year.


----------



## paradoxper

GREGGO1545 said:


> Haha not sure the next step - maybe the TC... I also think ZMF headphones would pair nicely with this amp and I've been missing that sound signature ever since I had to sell my Eikons last year.


Come tube pre + TC


----------



## vonBaron

TC is only way!


----------



## bluestorm1992

vonBaron said:


> TC is only way!


I tried TC+US5  Pro the other day with my friend, and compare it to WA234. While the two amps have different presentations, I would say US5 Pro is super competent in driving TC. The overall level of satisfaction I gain is the same from these two amps.






I do want to also point out that Sus is significantly better off from WA234 compared to US5 Pro. Much richer and deeper sound.


----------



## vonBaron

So anyone tried change fuse or send back to change?


----------



## mitchb

vonBaron said:


> So anyone tried change fuse or send back to change?


Did you blow a fuse?


----------



## vonBaron

No, just asking.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

mitchb said:


> Did you blow a fuse?


Only when you get the credit card bill


----------



## Arniesb

Does anyone have idea how long Alps pot can last? Thanks.


----------



## vonBaron

Should till end of warranty. If you have money go straight into Pro.


----------



## Arniesb

vonBaron said:


> Should till end of warranty. If you have money go straight into Pro.


Thanks, but i need more solid answer.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Arniesb said:


> Thanks, but i need more solid answer.


Maybe contact the company for a datasheet on the specific part number. Maybe they have MTBF or other info available. I'm sure people speccing these pots need to know.

I think this is the site https://www.alpsalpine.com/e/


----------



## Arniesb

gimmeheadroom said:


> Maybe contact the company for a datasheet on the specific part number. Maybe they have MTBF or other info available. I'm sure people speccing these pots need to know.
> 
> I think this is the site https://www.alpsalpine.com/e/


I hope Fried see's this and give some thoughts on that topic.


----------



## paradoxper

Arniesb said:


> Thanks, but i need more solid answer.


Exactly why? Your answer is dependent on the rated cycles. You should also note Alps is the industry standard. I'd say 10 million cycles with lubricant care through its life.


----------



## vonBaron

I'm curious with model of alps is inside Niimbus.


----------



## Arniesb

paradoxper said:


> Exactly why? Your answer is dependent on the rated cycles. You should also note Alps is the industry standard. I'd say 10 million cycles with lubricant care through its life.


For example. 20 hours of usage per 4 days. How long you think it will last?


----------



## paradoxper

Arniesb said:


> For example. 20 hours of usage per 4 days. How long you think it will last?


You complicate things.
Alps RK50 is rated at 15,000 cycles -- the largest most expensive
Khozmo stepped is rated at 50,000 cycles
DACT rated at 25,000 cycles

I'd expect 3,000 cycles for the Alps.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Arniesb said:


> For example. 20 hours of usage per 4 days. How long you think it will last?


How much time is actually adjusting the volume? That is something you almost never do, right?


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> How much time is actually adjusting the volume? That is something you almost never do, right?


Maybe I don’t understand the potential issue that can be caused by using the volume knob and i am completely naive but me being concerned about that…….i simply don’t know what to say to this raised concern.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

thecrow said:


> Maybe I don’t understand the potential issue that can be caused by using the volume knob and i am completely naive but me being concerned about that…….i simply don’t know what to say to this raised concern.



Everybody has different things they worry about. Bottom line, I am sure Lake People would be able to deal with replacing whatever if needed.


----------



## thecrow

gimmeheadroom said:


> Everybody has different things they worry about. Bottom line, I am sure Lake People would be able to deal with replacing whatever if needed.


agreed


----------



## Fegefeuer

FOMA, fear of missing Alps?

Lake People got you covered.


----------



## Arniesb

gimmeheadroom said:


> How much time is actually adjusting the volume? That is something you almost never do, right?


I do a lot. Why? Cause im not only Listening to music, but also spend time on youtube and gaming.
Imagine great song comming up when you gaming, You wanna blast it right? After that you go back to normal.
I abuse it a lot so that is the question.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Arniesb said:


> I do a lot. Why? Cause im not only Listening to music, but also spend time on youtube and gaming.
> Imagine great song comming up when you gaming, You wanna blast it right? After that you go back to normal.
> I abuse it a lot so that is the question.


There aren't a whole lot of choices in hardware volume control. But if you spend a lot of time youtube and gaming where you don't get bit-perfect, you could use software volume control for those cases.

Even with relay volume control at the end of the day there is always one or more physical device involved.


----------



## bluenight

How is the synergy with HD800S and niimbus 5. I haven't liked it much with Ferrum Oor alone haven't tried with there power supply Hypsos yet though i doubt that would change things drastically . One possibility would be sending back Oor+hypsos and buy niimbus. Or would that be a mistake again considering HD800S as my main HP. Oor on its own have been to dry and bright with bass and sub bass lacking. It Seems to focus much more on the mids and treble.


----------



## thecrow

bluenight said:


> How is the synergy with HD800S and niimbus 5. I haven't liked it much with Ferrum Oor alone haven't tried with there power supply Hypsos yet though i doubt that would change things drastically . One possibility would be sending back Oor+hypsos and buy niimbus. Or would that be a mistake again considering HD800S as my main HP. Oor on its own have been to dry and bright with bass and sub bass lacking. It Seems to focus much more on the mids and treble.


When I bought the hd800 about 8 or so years ago, my audio store dealer was adamant that the hd800 needs tubes. He was pretty straight up about it. At the time almost off putting to me, the novice.
My experience soon after, and still to this day, showed that he was absolutely correct.

The advice he gave me back then, as he is a Woo audio dealer, is if you want an amp for just the hd800 (and other high impedance hps) go the wa2 an OTL amp.
If you want the amp to work with other hps as well in the future then look at the wa22.

The wa2 is silky smooth in its style.
The wa22 not so laid back.

And after that there is the joys and work involved in looking into, learning about, spending money and enjoying tubes.
I was happy to do that the first time round but could noit be bothered doing it again.
Most of my upgrades for about 12 months was pretty much tube rolling - note: quality over quantity/variety.

My main setup is now the us4 with susvara. I still own and use the hd800 exclusively with the wa2 as one of my alternative set ups.

That’s all from my own experience.

All the best


----------



## acguitar84

bluenight said:


> How is the synergy with HD800S and niimbus 5. I haven't liked it much with Ferrum Oor alone haven't tried with there power supply Hypsos yet though i doubt that would change things drastically . One possibility would be sending back Oor+hypsos and buy niimbus. Or would that be a mistake again considering HD800S as my main HP. Oor on its own have been to dry and bright with bass and sub bass lacking. It Seems to focus much more on the mids and treble.





bluenight said:


> How is the synergy with HD800S and niimbus 5. I haven't liked it much with Ferrum Oor alone haven't tried with there power supply Hypsos yet though i doubt that would change things drastically . One possibility would be sending back Oor+hypsos and buy niimbus. Or would that be a mistake again considering HD800S as my main HP. Oor on its own have been to dry and bright with bass and sub bass lacking. It Seems to focus much more on the mids and treble.


This post talks about using the HD800s with Niimbus.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rev...-end-amp-roundup.886668/page-10#post-16462286


----------



## bluenight (Jul 5, 2022)

thecrow said:


> When I bought the hd800 about 8 or so years ago, my audio store dealer was adamant that the hd800 needs tubes. He was pretty straight up about it. At the time almost off putting to me, the novice.
> My experience soon after, and still to this day, showed that he was absolutely correct.
> 
> The advice he gave me back then, as he is a Woo audio dealer, is if you want an amp for just the hd800 (and other high impedance hps) go the wa2 an OTL amp.
> ...


Thanks thats good advice. But you have at least tried the HD800S with Niimbus but still preferred Wa2?

Otl tube amps is the most noisy tube amps with most harmonic distortion? That's why they work with HD800S?


----------



## thecrow

bluenight said:


> Thanks thats good advice. But you have at least tried the HD800S with Niimbus but still preferred Wa2?
> 
> Otl tube amps is the most noisy tube amps with most harmonic distortion? That's why they work with HD800S?


I have not tried the hd800s. Just the hd800 that I own.
I prefer the wa2 (ugraded tubes) over the niimbus, and everything else I have previously owned - recently auralic taurus, and v280.

I have not owned any other tube amps  

the hd800 was my first "serious" headphone in this hobby and I built my system around it - that's how I approached

A few years later i ventured into other headphones, like the elear and lcd2 and the wa2 was limiting due to needing higher impedance hps.
Instead of selling the wa2 I tried a few solid state amps, like the burson soloist/conductor and later the cayin iha6.

Before I had more funds available (through work bonuses - why would I do something crazy like save) and i poured a whole lot more into this hobby and now have my susvara as my main setup with the niimbus that seems like end game right now.

I did have for a while the burson soloist 2 and the arcam irdac. That worked well. I found the irdac as good value and pretty inexpensive and I believe dacs have improved since, but that match up worked well as the irdac was on the warm side.

So if you do not want to play with tube amps, maybe a decent amp and a good dac with a warmer tilt.

The niimbus is great with my susvaras and very good with my utopias but it may be overkill for headphones that are NOT hard to drive and "top end". Perhaps you will get *more value and a touch of warmth and versatility* with some of the latest offerings from the other art of the company - the violectric amps.

I believe they have less warmth than the v280/v281 but more than the niimbus.
I've lost track of their latest models but I am thinking of the v550 (I believe that's the one that started these new releases).
Maybe look into those if you haven't

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## curvz

thecrow said:


> The niimbus is great with my susvaras and very good with my utopias but it may be overkill for headphones that are NOT hard to drive and "top end". Perhaps you will get *more value and a touch of warmth and versatility* with some of the latest offerings from the other art of the company - the violectric amps.
> 
> I believe they have less warmth than the v280/v281 but more than the niimbus.
> I've lost track of their latest models but I am thinking of the v550 (I believe that's the one that started these new releases).
> ...



I agree with that, it very much depends on what you are looking to achieve too. If you like how the HD800S sounds, and you just want a top class amp that can drive them cleanly, and that ensures they don't sound thin and edgy - the Niimbus will do a very good job and probably brings out the best that these have to offer for you.

If you are like me and you find the HD800S too bright or clinical and you want to warm them up, add bass or change their sound, I think you'll have to look at tubes or warmer solid states (though I had the impression the Oor was a bit warmer than the Niimbus). The Niimbus amps aren't really going to warm up the HD800S, though they won't brighten them up either.

I just sold my HD800S last week so can't go back and give them another listen, but to my recollection it drove them very well. But - and this is crucial - the Niimbus amps will not change their character, just make the best out of the stock tuning to my mind. I was also able to compare the HD800S on the V280 versus the US4+, and the V280 did just add a touch of warmth, but not a game changer for me, while the added resolution and clarity from the US4+ was.


----------



## bluenight

curvz said:


> and the V280 did just add a touch of warmth, but not a game changer for me, while the added resolution and clarity from the US4+ was.


As long as it would sound fullbodied and not to bright and harsh i would be happy with it and give it the best bass it can produce. While at the same time having great resolution and clarity.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Jul 5, 2022)

The Phonitor 2 is a good choice for the HD 800s (and that means "pair" rather than HD 800 S)

It seems to me to be warmer than the V280, which I consider very neutral. Phonitor doesn't have Nimbus/Violectric build quality but it doesn't have the Nimbus price either. I agree tubes are the way to go but if you want a solid state amp and you listen to HD 800s or HD 800 S a lot, you could consider the Phonitor 2 and friends.

Updated: I should say the other reasonz the HD 800/S is a very good pairing with the Phonitor 2 is that the Phonitor's power curve seems optimized for high impedance dynamics. And, since the HD 800/S is so resolving, you can hear all the Matrix adjustments, which I did not find was the case with some other cans I tried out of it.


----------



## BlairW

Hello! I am running 6V or 2V out of my Bartok into the US5. Would there be any benefit to increasing the input gain on the Niimbus to bolster the power to my Susvaras? Or would doing so clip the input running at 6V? Cheers


----------



## Fegefeuer

Just up the pregain step by step and listen.


----------



## thecrow

BlairW said:


> Hello! I am running 6V or 2V out of my Bartok into the US5. Would there be any benefit to increasing the input gain on the Niimbus to bolster the power to my Susvaras? Or would doing so clip the input running at 6V? Cheers


I feed my us4 with 5.8vrms from my holo audio may dac with xlr connections. No issues.


----------



## tdx

If anyone is looking for a mint US5 Pro to buy feel free to pm me.


----------



## vonBaron

Anyone what is voltage in fixed line out in US5 Pro?


----------



## acguitar84

I finally got a Niimbus. Can't wait to get home later on and check it out!!


----------



## acguitar84

I'm really having fun listening to Niimbus. So far so good!! Yesterday, and today, I've heard things in recordings I never knew were there. There's been a lot of "oh wow" moments. Has anyone here ever listened to Billy Thorpe? Children of the Sun sounded crazy with Niimbus! Great fun!!!

Going through the two Niimbus threads, there's a lot of different DAC's used. I wonder what the consensus would be on the (I know arguably and subjective) Dac brings out the best in Niimbus. My Yggdrasil is doing a great job, so who knows how much improvement I'd get from another one. When @project86 did his shootout review, he mentioned the Resonessence Labs Mirus Pro Signature, but I'm not sure they're making that one anymore. The Chord Dave/MScaler sounds like it would be amazing, but it's way up there in price. The Holo May sounds interesting too. 

Anyway, back to listening.


----------



## thecrow

acguitar84 said:


> I'm really having fun listening to Niimbus. So far so good!! Yesterday, and today, I've heard things in recordings I never knew were there. There's been a lot of "oh wow" moments. Has anyone here ever listened to Billy Thorpe? Children of the Sun sounded crazy with Niimbus! Great fun!!!
> 
> Going through the two Niimbus threads, there's a lot of different DAC's used. I wonder what the consensus would be on the (I know arguably and subjective) Dac brings out the best in Niimbus. My Yggdrasil is doing a great job, so who knows how much improvement I'd get from another one. When @project86 did his shootout review, he mentioned the Resonessence Labs Mirus Pro Signature, but I'm not sure they're making that one anymore. The Chord Dave/MScaler sounds like it would be amazing, but it's way up there in price. The Holo May sounds interesting too.
> 
> Anyway, back to listening.


i have found the niimbus (within its setup) is very responsive, good and bad, with all changes you may make in your system - from cables to dacs. So very much demo things and see how you go.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Stick with the OG, use low capacitance XLRs like Neotech, work on your transport if needed. Above all just enjoy and explore even more music.


----------



## curvz

Has anyone ever tried running a headphone from the back balanced XLR line outputs? I was thinking a 2x 3-pin XLR to 4-pin XLR cable would allow me to drive headphones off, which would help me compare headphones while driving them both balanced at the same time. Since I can control the volume of the line output from the front of the device as well, I don't really see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## vonBaron

What you want even do that?


----------



## curvz (Jul 15, 2022)

vonBaron said:


> What you want even do that?


To compare headphones. Just trying to find a way to make that easier without having to continuously plug and unplug. I was looking at just getting a simple 6.3mm to XLR adapter, that would be useful to have anyway, but that would end up with me driving one pair balanced and the other unbalanced. Not the end of the world, but was just exploring options.


----------



## Melting735

curvz said:


> Has anyone ever tried running a headphone from the back balanced XLR line outputs? I was thinking a 2x 3-pin XLR to 4-pin XLR cable would allow me to drive headphones off, which would help me compare headphones while driving them both balanced at the same time. Since I can control the volume of the line output from the front of the device as well, I don't really see why that wouldn't work.


You can use the 4.4mm if you want to compare 2 balanced.


----------



## curvz

Melting735 said:


> You can use the 4.4mm if you want to compare 2 balanced.


Don't have the 4.4mm on my US4+ unfortunately. They only added them for the US5.


----------



## vonBaron

Sell US4 and buy US5 = profit!


----------



## qboogie

curvz said:


> Has anyone ever tried running a headphone from the back balanced XLR line outputs? I was thinking a 2x 3-pin XLR to 4-pin XLR cable would allow me to drive headphones off, which would help me compare headphones while driving them both balanced at the same time. Since I can control the volume of the line output from the front of the device as well, I don't really see why that wouldn't work.


You should confirm the Niimbus outputs via the rear XLR while a headphone is also plugged into the front.

Also, I'm sure you know this but wouldn't you want headphones of equal sensitivity? otherwise the music volume will be different on each. 

Individual volume control for multiple outputs should be a more common thing.


----------



## curvz

qboogie said:


> You should confirm the Niimbus outputs via the rear XLR while a headphone is also plugged into the front.
> 
> Also, I'm sure you know this but wouldn't you want headphones of equal sensitivity? otherwise the music volume will be different on each.
> 
> Individual volume control for multiple outputs should be a more common thing.


Thanks. Yeah I get what you mean with the volume - it's still not ideal. I figured I could play around with the gain control on the line output to help match, but won't be perfect unless I get real lucky!

Cheers. I'll check if it's possible to run both outputs at the same time and then I'll have to decide if it's worth the effort. Might be easier just to run both headphones unbalanced and compare that way.


----------



## Rayon

Gavin C4 said:


> Impression of the Niimbus US 5 Pro and Ferrum Hypsos OOR. Impression is based on the paring with the Utopia and Susvara.
> 
> 
> I will be solely focussing on the *sonic aspect* of the two amps.
> ...


Have you ever tried HPA4? To me the thing you just described on Niimbus section sounds like HPA4 on paper. Would be interested in your comparison between the two.


----------



## Tubewin

How does this compare to the Enleum amp-23r? I have a 23r on the way and curious to know how the niimbus US 5 Pro compares.


----------



## OCC7N

Gavin C4 said:


> Impression of the Niimbus US 5 Pro and Ferrum Hypsos OOR. Impression is based on the paring with the Utopia and Susvara.
> 
> 
> I will be solely focussing on the *sonic aspect* of the two amps.
> ...


Thank you for this impression. It made my choise a little easier between those two amps.


----------



## barbz127

Has anyone compared and can comment on any differences feeding the Nimbus via RCA vs XLR?

And can anyone comment on how it operates as a preamp? does it impart a flavor (or take away) at all?

Thankyou


----------



## project86

I don't notice any difference between RCA and XLR except when a particular DAC happens to do better via one or the other. Then of course those differences will show up, as the amp is extremely resolving.

It works great as a preamp too, though somewhat minimalist compared to a dedicated pre with tons of inputs. But again in this role it remains very transparent and lets the source shine through. 

That said, it does excel at dynamics and "drive", especially compared to most DACs driving a (speaker) amplifier or active monitors directly. Those are often clean but lack emotion or authority. Adding a dedicated pre will usually fix that, but can come at the cost of reduced clarity. Niimbus feels like the best of both worlds.


----------



## Arniesb

Rayon said:


> Have you ever tried HPA4? To me the thing you just described on Niimbus section sounds like HPA4 on paper. Would be interested in your comparison between the two.


Its comparison i would also like to hear.
Both got praise for clarity and technicalities, both excellent preamps, but Niimbus is way more expensive, but also much more powerful which can come in handy with Susvaras.
P.S i wonder how much discount 1 could get with US5 pro...


----------



## SLANGE00 (Sep 28, 2022)

Arniesb said:


> Its comparison i would also like to hear.
> Both got praise for clarity and technicalities, both excellent preamps, but Niimbus is way more expensive, but also much more powerful which can come in handy with Susvaras.
> P.S i wonder how much discount 1 could get with US5 pro...


I used to own the HPA4 , and I just spent several days auditioning the Niimbus before enthusiastically ordering the US 5 STD. I did not have a chance to listen to the Niimbus and HPA4 side by side, so take this with the appropriate grain of salt. From what I remember the HPA4 is extremely neutral but to my ears felt a little tad lifeless, which is why I sold it when I got my Bartok. Whereas the Niimbus to my ears, while still very neutral, has a subtle but discernible tuning, music seems to become more alive through it, for lack of a better way to express these subjective and subtle differences. I recently saw an interview with Fried Reim where he mentioned that there is an inflection point in amp design where he could make his amps even more clean/distortionless but that it would also make them more lifeless and boring. The Niimbus seems expertly calibrated to be neutral enough but not to the point of unengaging. In photographic terms, it seems somewhere between a UV filter and a light ND filter on your lens.


----------



## drummerdimitri

SLANGE00 said:


> I used to own the HPA4 , and I just spent several days auditioning the Niimbus before enthusiastically ordering the US 5 STD. I did not have a chance to listen to the Niimbus and HPA4 side by side, so take this with the appropriate grain of salt. From what I remember the HPA4 is extremely neutral but to my ears felt a little tad lifeless, which is why I sold it when I got my Bartok. Whereas the Niimbus to my ears, while still very neutral, has a subtle but discernible tuning, music seems to become more alive through it, for lack of a better way to express these subjective and subtle differences. I recently saw an interview with Fried Reim where he mentioned that there is an inflection point in amp design where he could make his amps even more clean/distortionless but that it would also make them more lifeless and boring. The Niimbus seems expertly calibrated to be neutral enough but not to the point of unengaging. In photographic terms, it seems somewhere between a UV filter and a light ND filter on your lens.



I see you own an Audeze LCD-4z; I have them as well and would like to hear yours toughs on the pairing with your Niimbus as I am thinking of going down the same route.


----------



## SLANGE00

drummerdimitri said:


> I see you own an Audeze LCD-4z; I have them as well and would like to hear yours toughs on the pairing with your Niimbus as I am thinking of going down the same route.


Unfortunately I no longer own the LCD-4z. I only have the Susvara and Z1Rs. My trial sessions of the Niimbus included a short stint with the LCD4 (not 4z though), I remember a highly nuanced , detailed yet musical rendering. I would imagine the Niimbus would deliver a fantastic pairing with the Audeze LCD 4z, but can’t confirm directly


----------



## drummerdimitri

SLANGE00 said:


> Unfortunately I no longer own the LCD-4z. I only have the Susvara and Z1Rs. My trial sessions of the Niimbus included a short stint with the LCD4 (not 4z though), I remember a highly nuanced , detailed yet musical rendering. I would imagine the Niimbus would deliver a fantastic pairing with the Audeze LCD 4z, but can’t confirm directly


Shoot! was really hoping for some feedback on the pairing but unfortunately that wont seem to happen anytime soon. Based on what I've been reading on this thread it should be a match made in heaven. Only one way to find out...


----------



## drummerdimitri (Oct 26, 2022)

I am thinking of purchasing a Singxer SDA-6 PRO to pair with the Niimbus US5 PRO I placed an order for.

Does anyone have any experience with this combo? I picked this DAC because it only performs that single function and I have no need for a preamp, Bluetooth or a remote control as the DAC will be sitting on my desk at all times. The internals seems to be of extremely high quality and the layout looks to be very well thought out and executed.

Also, since I will be using it with my computer the SDA-6 PRO has galvanic isolation on the USB input which is a big plus for me and my noisy gaming PC.

On paper it ticks all boxes except the fact that it is Chinese which I dislike but then again it doesn't have to be my end game DAC and I might consider upgrading it in the future if I'm not fully satisfied with the pairing when more funds will be available to allocate towards a higher end unit.

I've also considered the Gustard X26 Pro but it is slightly above my budget at the moment so only option to buy it will be used but I'm not sold on it as much since It doesn't have galvanic isolation on the USB input and according to soundnews.net only bests the Singxer with dynamics but losses in terms of resolution and transparency.

My philosophy regarding the audio chain is the following: The source and the amplifier must be as neutral as possible and in case one prefers to add some tonal color to their music, that should solely be done at the output so headphones or speakers. Reason being if one decides to grow a collection of headphones/speakers to suit different music styles they can without having to worry about also buying more gear to suit them

Willing to consider used options (US or EU made) DACs if there are any I should be looking out for.


----------



## Empyah

drummerdimitri said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a Singxer SDA-6 PRO to pair with the Niimbus US5 PRO I placed an order for.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this combo? I picked this DAC because it only performs that single function and I have no need for a preamp, Bluetooth or a remote control as the DAC will be sitting on my desk at all times. The internals seems to be of extremely high quality and the layout looks to be very well thought out and executed.
> 
> ...


You want something brutally detailed but full and sweet sounding with that amp. Yggi A2 all the way.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Agree. If you can stomach always-on DACs the Yggdrasil OG with Unison is a better choice and quite the amazing pairing with the Niimbus. Also recommend to go off PC and make space for a PI2Design Transport.


----------



## drummerdimitri (Oct 26, 2022)

The Yggdrasil is too large for my desktop so unfortunately will have to find another DAC hat takes up less space as it will have to be place side by side next to the Niimbus. Also the price is not affordable at the moment so prefer to stay around the 1.2-1.3k $ range.


----------



## Womaz (Oct 26, 2022)

drummerdimitri said:


> I am thinking of purchasing a Singxer SDA-6 PRO to pair with the Niimbus US5 PRO I placed an order for.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this combo? I picked this DAC because it only performs that single function and I have no need for a preamp, Bluetooth or a remote control as the DAC will be sitting on my desk at all times. The internals seems to be of extremely high quality and the layout looks to be very well thought out and executed.
> 
> ...


I got the Niimbus last year and I deliberated over and over and over what DAC to pair with it.
I am now of the belief that this amp will probably sound good with anything .
I was worried the Qutest might not do it justice ………… I have never listened to my headphone set up as much as I do now . It sounds awesome .


----------



## drummerdimitri

Womaz said:


> I got the Niimbus last year and I deliberated over and over and over what DAC to pair with it.
> I am now of the belief that this amp will probably sound good with anything .
> I was worried the Qutest might not do it justice ………… I have never listened to my headphone set up as much as I do now . It sounds awesome .


I was actually hoping you would reply as I was also considering a used Chord Qutest however I think it falls below the SDA-6 PRO in terms of technicalities but I must say the build quality and the fact that it is made in the UK is a very attractive point.

Also not a huge fan of the fact that it doesn't have balanced outputs as it won't be very flexible in its setup in case I ever decide to move it elsewhere but I know it won't affect the SQ coming into the Niimbus as all signal processing is done in single ended mode inside the unit any way.

Really wish I could audition DACs prior to purchasing but as is always the case in audio, I will rather have to base my purchasing decision on reviews and/or your experiences with the gear.


----------



## Womaz

drummerdimitri said:


> I was actually hoping you would reply as I was also considering a used Chord Qutest however I think it falls below the SDA-6 PRO in terms of technicalities but I must say the build quality and the fact that it is made in the UK is a very attractive point.
> 
> Also not a huge fan of the fact that it doesn't have balanced outputs as it won't be very flexible in its setup in case I ever decide to move it elsewhere but I know it won't affect the SQ coming into the Niimbus as all signal processing is done in single ended mode inside the unit any way.
> 
> Really wish I could audition DACs prior to purchasing but as is always the case in audio, I will rather have to base my purchasing decision on reviews and/or your experiences with the gear.


When I got the Qutest to pair with the Niimbus it was because I was on a limited budget.
it was always my inten to replace it when more cash was available . I now have no plans to replace it. Music sounds amazing


----------



## drummerdimitri

Womaz said:


> When I got the Qutest to pair with the Niimbus it was because I was on a limited budget.
> it was always my inten to replace it when more cash was available . I now have no plans to replace it. Music sounds amazing


Seems like we chose a similar path by blowing our budget on the amp first and then get a DAC with whatever remained of said budget.

I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying your music and have no intentions of upgrading your Qutest. Maybe it's a DAC I should be considering seriously in that case.


----------



## Koren (Oct 26, 2022)

Hello.  Violectric DHA V590 mk2 corresponds to which nimbus performance?  has anyone heard both?

do the alps and 256 relay volume controls have properties?  what are the ones that immediately show which one the device is using?


----------



## acguitar84

Empyah said:


> You want something brutally detailed but full and sweet sounding with that amp. Yggi A2 all the way.


I've been enjoying Yggy a2 Unison - Niimbus - Utopia (older version) like crazy these days. So much fun!!


----------



## vonBaron

Koren said:


> Hello.  Violectric DHA V590 mk2 corresponds to which nimbus performance?  has anyone heard both?
> 
> do the alps and 256 relay volume controls have properties?  what are the ones that immediately show which one the device is using?


V590 is a DAC/AMP amp is the same as V550, dac section is "meh"... Niimbus is superior in every way.


----------



## Koren

vonBaron said:


> V590 is a DAC/AMP amp is the same as V550, dac section is "meh"... Niimbus is superior in every way.


several people wrote that they can't hear a difference between the dha v590 and nimbus amplifiers.  which is understandable, since they have the same structure and connections and there is hardly any difference in price between them. that's why I would be interested to know if anyone among the people reading the topic here has heard both of them side by side, although the chances of this are small in my opinion.


----------



## thecrow

Koren said:


> several people wrote that they can't hear a difference between the dha v590 and nimbus amplifiers.  which is understandable, since they have the same structure and connections and there is hardly any difference in price between them. that's why I would be interested to know if anyone among the people reading the topic here has heard both of them side by side, although the chances of this are small in my opinion.


https://www.headfonia.com/violectric-dha-v590-review/4/

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/violectric-v590.24768/


----------



## vonBaron

BTW any new info about Niimbus DAC?


----------



## Fegefeuer

No.


----------



## vonBaron

They cancel it or just very big delay?


----------



## Fegefeuer

The component game got a lot harder, a lot of time is being spent on looking for suppliers. It's not a big priority right now. Probably once the Violectric line is "completed", but there's more to Niimbus than just DACs and amps anyway.


----------



## drummerdimitri

I'm very curious to know what the Zähl HM1 sounds like compared to the Niimbus and whether or not they are in the same league sonically speaking.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Send me one to compare.


----------



## drummerdimitri (Oct 28, 2022)

Found a cool picture of a Niimbus mainboard being populated, thought I would share.


----------



## thecrow

Fegefeuer said:


> Send me one to compare.


Put me down as happy to offer a second opinion down here in Australia


----------



## Arniesb

Did a lot reading past couple of months about relays and noticed 1 thing.
Every manufacturer that i noticed thus far that uses relay based wolume control solutions use optical encoder except Violectric.
Why is that?
Isnt pontiometer worse?


----------



## Fegefeuer

Niimbus LDR existed as a prototype, it sounded worse unfortunately. Cold, soulless. Volume control is essential to a good amp design for technicalities AND sounding. If the sound doesn't meet the vision it's not worth it. There's Topping for this. Selling values on paper and a dead sound to go with it.

The reed relais is a bit more complex than just being a potentiometer. Remember how it usws A/D conversion to assign the corresponding value from the knobs position?

Also the "endgame" is not just LDR, there are more approaches, see ELMA47 and many others.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Niimbus just arrived


----------



## vonBaron

Why you open it?


----------



## drummerdimitri

vonBaron said:


> Why you open it?


I always take new things apart to get a deeper understanding of how something works. 

I'm an electronics tinkerer so I live by the following motto: "Don't turn it on, take it apart!"


----------



## mitchb

How does it sound straight out of the box? It will much improve with play time.


----------



## drummerdimitri (Nov 4, 2022)

mitchb said:


> How does it sound straight out of the box? It will much improve with play time.


Sounds very neutral to me. Bass is too polite and the highs are a bit edgy so hopefully will ease out with use.


----------



## vonBaron

Mine sound dull but now it's excellent.


----------



## vonBaron

drummerdimitri said:


> Found a cool picture of a Niimbus mainboard being populated, thought I would share.


Niimbus is manual assembly?


----------



## vonBaron

I will soon be able to compare Niimbus to Woo WA23, im excited because to this day WA33 was best amp i ever heard.


----------



## drummerdimitri

vonBaron said:


> Niimbus is manual assembly?


Yes! Hand soldered as well. Too bad they don't take the time to remove the flux afterwards as it looks bad and could potentially corrode the PCB traces over time.


----------



## hawk13

drummerdimitri said:


> Sounds very neutral to me. Bass is too polite and the highs are a bit edgy…


☝️


----------



## thecrow

drummerdimitri said:


> Sounds very neutral to me. Bass is too polite and the highs are a bit edgy so hopefully will ease out with use.


People have said similar things about the susvaras. However in having both the niimbus us4 and susvaras i have not experienced that.

ymmv


----------



## drummerdimitri

Does anyone know what Nichicon grade of capacitors are used for AC power filtering? Doesn't look like any of the "Gold" series caps I've ever seen but I could be wrong.


----------



## Zhang Enyuan

very nice combination


----------



## acguitar84

Has anyone here had any noise issues with the US5 pro? When I turn the Volume pot - I get crackling sounds. Happens both with music on or off. If anyone here has played guitar - it's sort of like a dirty guitar pot. I did some checking around - and was told to loosen the pot - and pull it away from the faceplate a smidgen, tried that with no luck. Heck I took the knob off completely and turned the pot with my fingers and still heard the crackling sound.

I'm in touch with the dealer I bought it from - and we're working through it, so far it's looking like I'll have to send it in for warranty repair. I assume that pot should be super quiet when I turn it.

The unit still sounds great otherwise, as long as I don't adjust the volume.


----------



## vonBaron

It's normal thing, you must accept it... Or not.


----------



## J Mirra

Mine gets noisy after a while because I only use the remote. 
I turn the pot by hand up and down fast for about 5 seconds and it clears it for a time.


----------



## thecrow

I have the 4. Not the pro. No remote involved.

i have no noise or issue when manually turning the pot


----------



## vonBaron

Becouse only Pro version have noise...


----------



## Kridzu

acguitar84 said:


> Has anyone here had any noise issues with the US5 pro? When I turn the Volume pot - I get crackling sounds. Happens both with music on or off. If anyone here has played guitar - it's sort of like a dirty guitar pot. I did some checking around - and was told to loosen the pot - and pull it away from the faceplate a smidgen, tried that with no luck. Heck I took the knob off completely and turned the pot with my fingers and still heard the crackling sound.
> 
> I'm in touch with the dealer I bought it from - and we're working through it, so far it's looking like I'll have to send it in for warranty repair. I assume that pot should be super quiet when I turn it.
> 
> The unit still sounds great otherwise, as long as I don't adjust the volume.



Yes and this is not a issue... Every US 5 PRO works this way. This is how the volume control in PRO is designed. (resistor ladder)
(256 steps by a reed replay attenuator)

For "silence" you have the normal US 5, which has an classic ALPS RK27 potentiometer


----------



## Fegefeuer (Nov 10, 2022)

Yep, totally normal. Volume controls matter for sound. Rather have good sound and "suffer" noise when adjusting volume than not reap most benefits of the amp's design.


----------



## thecrow

But is a “crackling sound”, as described by @acguitar84 , what you other guys here or is it more of a click than a crackle for you guys?


----------



## vonBaron

It's same thing...


----------



## thecrow

@acguitar84 ?


----------



## GREGGO1545

Yes mine has that sound when turning the volume but I don't really notice it and I don't change volume that often anyway.  The sound is sublime and I love the design of the knob.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus look is just stellar!


----------



## acguitar84

If the consensus is, it's normal, that would be good because I wouldn't have to bother sending it in. 
But just to clarify,
When everyone slowly turns the knob - with headphones on - they
 - Hear it through the headphones - not just a clicking sound from the knob itself, but it's heard through the headphones.
 - It's not just a steady set of clicks but popping sounds are also heard, 4 to 7 or so heard from left to right. 
 - When music is playing, and the volume control is started from the left - the noise is heard, but as the music comes in (as the knob is turned further right increasing volume), the noise isn't heard so much anymore. 

I'm just trying to make sure this is a normal thing - which it sounds like it is according to responses.
To be clear, I love this thing and don't want to send it back for repairs - be without it - that's for sure. Or send it back for something that is normal.

Also I agree with Von Baron - I love the look of it as well


----------



## acguitar84

thecrow said:


> @acguitar84 ?


It was night over here, crashed out lol. I appreciate the help though!


----------



## vonBaron

acguitar84 said:


> If the consensus is, it's normal, that would be good because I wouldn't have to bother sending it in.
> But just to clarify,
> When everyone slowly turns the knob - with headphones on - they
> - Hear it through the headphones - not just a clicking sound from the knob itself, but it's heard through the headphones.
> ...


Everything is fine, i got all of it too.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Yes, you can hear it through the headphones themselves as naturally by design the signal itself is involved. So as long as it doesn't start to make these sounds when not using the pot or the remote everything's fine.

Unless of course two agents crash through your door fighting backwards in time and invert the entropy of your Niimbus.
That would be the part where I'd call Fried to intervene.


----------



## vonBaron

Interesting thing, V550/V590 also uses the same reed relay in Pro version but it is more noisy than in Niimbus.


----------



## Pharmaboy

J Mirra said:


> Mine gets noisy after a while because I only use the remote.
> I turn the pot by hand up and down fast for about 5 seconds and it clears it for a time.


Something very similar happens to my V281 now and then. I, too, only adjust volume by remote (the unit is not within reach). 

If/when those funny little noises happen, I shut off everything, then rotate that big knob all the way right, then all the way left, 2-3X. Problem solved.


----------



## drummerdimitri

vonBaron said:


> Interesting thing, V550/V590 also uses the same reed relay in Pro version but it is more noisy than in Niimbus.


I had the V590 Pro mk2 and can say that they both sound identical in term of clicking when changing the volume. Even the reed relays themselves are identical (Littelfuse) so there is no reason why one would sound less noisy than the other.


----------



## Pharmaboy

Fegefeuer said:


> Unless of course two agents crash through your door fighting backwards in time and invert the entropy of your Niimbus.
> That would be the part where I'd call Fried to intervene.


Except all of a sudden, the telephone has not yet been invented.

"Hitch up the wagon--we're going to Germany!"


----------



## drummerdimitri

acguitar84 said:


> If the consensus is, it's normal, that would be good because I wouldn't have to bother sending it in.
> But just to clarify,
> When everyone slowly turns the knob - with headphones on - they
> - Hear it through the headphones - not just a clicking sound from the knob itself, but it's heard through the headphones.
> ...


No need to send the unit back as all the things you've mentioned are totally normal and is just a small downside of using the reed relay design.

The noise should be heard on headphones and powered speakers from the line out function. 

If you ever hear the same noise when the volume knob is not being used then you know you've got a faulty unit that needs repair.


----------



## SalR406

acguitar84 said:


> Has anyone here had any noise issues with the US5 pro? When I turn the Volume pot - I get crackling sounds. Happens both with music on or off. If anyone here has played guitar - it's sort of like a dirty guitar pot. I did some checking around - and was told to loosen the pot - and pull it away from the faceplate a smidgen, tried that with no luck. Heck I took the knob off completely and turned the pot with my fingers and still heard the crackling sound.
> 
> I'm in touch with the dealer I bought it from - and we're working through it, so far it's looking like I'll have to send it in for warranty repair. I assume that pot should be super quiet when I turn it.
> 
> The unit still sounds great otherwise, as long as I don't adjust the volume.


I went through this same experience after installing my US 5 Pro.  I heard the same soft clicking sound through both the headphone outputs and preamp outputs when turning the volume knob.  I had a brief email conversation with Fried Reim at Lake People/Violectric/Niimbus to ask about it.  He explained that this behavior is normal for this device and does not indicate any malfunction.  Only the relay-based volume control on the Pro models makes this clicking sound, and not the traditional potentiometer used in the non-Pro models.  Once the volume is set and you stop turning the knob, there is no clicking sound.  Of course, you must decide for yourself if it’s acceptable to you.  I chose to keep the amp.  I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## J Mirra

Pharmaboy said:


> Something very similar happens to my V281 now and then. I, too, only adjust volume by remote (the unit is not within reach).
> 
> If/when those funny little noises happen, I shut off everything, then rotate that big knob all the way right, then all the way left, 2-3X. Problem solved.


A small price to pay for the lovely sounding reed relay  
I have the V281 and I use that trick on that also.
Its an a slight boost in audio level over the norm when you press the volume up or down then it settles. But the volume rotation by hand sorts it for a good while.


----------



## jonathan c

Pharmaboy said:


> Except all of a sudden, the telephone has not yet been invented.
> 
> "Hitch up the wagon Folksvagen --we're going to Germany!"


FTFY…[Reg. TM; © bcowen: 2021.]


----------



## jonathan c

As a related aside, I get ‘clicking’ when I _turn _the volume knob - in either direction - on the LTA MZ3. These are audible outside of and via headphones. No clicks occur when volume is left as is.


----------



## paradoxper

jonathan c said:


> As a related aside, I get ‘clicking’ when I _turn _the volume knob - in either direction - on the LTA MZ3. These are audible outside of and via headphones. No clicks occur when volume is left as is.


Functions of the MBB attenuation.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Found the source of inspiration for Violectric's logo


----------



## Koren

has anyone tried plugging 2 headphones into the nimbus at the same time?  does it work at all?  if so, could this harm the device or the headphones?  I plan to use xlr and 4.4 outputs at the same time when my other headphones arrive.


----------



## drummerdimitri

After finding out that my Niimbus US5 Pro was fitted with lower grade Nichicon capacitor as the gold series specifically designed for audio was out of stock when the unit was being manufactured, I took it upon myself to switch them out to the high quality KW series capacitors as seen in the older US4+ units.

They are physically quite a bit taller and look way better fitted in my unit.

If there is no sound quality improvement, at least it wouldn't degrade it so I thought it was worth the risk.

Success!


----------



## vonBaron

And you warraty goes away!
Success!


----------



## drummerdimitri

vonBaron said:


> And you warraty goes away!
> Success!


Like I give a crap


----------



## mitchb

One of the Headfi members claimed that he replaced the caps in his 5 Pro to better caps like the ones in the 4+. He claims that the people at Niimbus did not have the best gold caps for the 5 Pro as in the 4+ as they were not available. My question is that is there much difference between the caps in the older Niimbus and the newer ones. The Headfi member who noticed the difference claims that he replaced the caps in his 5 Pro to the better gold caps. Is there much difference between the caps used in the 4+ and the caps in the 5 Pro which according to this Headfi member are a lower quality and used due to availability issues.


----------



## vonBaron

So US5 is really a downgrade? Fried should explain this.


----------



## Koren

has anyone tried plugging 2 headphones into the nimbus at the same time? does it work at all? if so, could this harm the device or the headphones? I plan to use xlr and 4.4 outputs at the same time when my other headphones arrive.


----------



## drummerdimitri (Nov 19, 2022)

mitchb said:


> One of the Headfi members claimed that he replaced the caps in his 5 Pro to better caps like the ones in the 4+. He claims that the people at Niimbus did not have the best gold caps for the 5 Pro as in the 4+ as they were not available. My question is that is there much difference between the caps in the older Niimbus and the newer ones. The Headfi member who noticed the difference claims that he replaced the caps in his 5 Pro to the better gold caps. Is there much difference between the caps used in the 4+ and the caps in the 5 Pro which according to this Headfi member are a lower quality and used due to availability issues.






Fried claims that they are of the same quality however, I must respectfully disagree.

I've measured the capacitance of both the original caps and the new gold ones and there is a big difference in capacitance.

They are both within the 20% tolerance spec, however the original ones are on the lower side (2740-3110 uF) vs 3670 uF for the gold series.

There is a reason why they are physically larger in size and my testing proves that the larger ones have quite a bit more capacitance (25% more on average) which is better from a filtering point of view.

I've also noticed a lower equivalent series resistance (ESR) at difference frequencies meaning that they don't attenuate the frequency response as much as the former ones.

How does all that translate into sonic improvements? Not sure I will ever know without another US5 Pro with the stock capacitors for quick A/B testing but it seems to have improved the bass quantity by a very slight amount. This could just be a placebo effect as I cannot know definitively.

That being said, it just makes it easier to sleep at night knowing that on paper, the capacitors installed in my unit are measurably better and to me that's good enough.

Now time to break them in and enjoy the music!


----------



## DMITRIY R

drummerdimitri said:


> After finding out that my Niimbus US5 Pro was fitted with lower grade Nichicon capacitor as the gold series specifically designed for audio was out of stock when the unit was being manufactured, I took it upon myself to switch them out to the high quality KW series capacitors as seen in the older US4+ units.
> 
> They are physically quite a bit taller and look way better fitted in my unit.
> 
> ...


I can't find a review in which a forum participant replaced operational amplifiers (circled in red in the photo) with Burson operational amplifiers. Are you planning to experiment with operational amplifiers?


----------



## drummerdimitri (Dec 4, 2022)

DMITRIY R said:


> I can't find a review in which a forum participant replaced operational amplifiers (circled in red in the photo) with Burson operational amplifiers. Are you planning to experiment with operational amplifiers?


No I won't be experimenting with op amps because Fried mentioned somewhere that inserting different ones may cause oscillation in the circuit and eventually fry the amplifier so not a risk I am willing to take.


----------



## adeadcrab

drummerdimitri said:


> No I won't be experimenting with op amps because Fried mentioned somewhere that inserting difference ones may cause oscillation in the circuit and eventually fry the amplifier so not a risk I am willing to take.


I was just about to ask the same thing - looks similar to the Violectric V550 amplification stage, which would be 4 * single opamps that could be swapped. NE5534 are not the best and discrete opamps would most probably withstand the voltages and oscillation put out by this amp.

I would be more likely to swap opamps than the capacitors!


----------



## drummerdimitri

adeadcrab said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing - looks similar to the Violectric V550 amplification stage, which would be 4 * single opamps that could be swapped. NE5534 are not the best and discrete opamps would most probably withstand the voltages and oscillation put out by this amp.
> 
> I would be more likely to swap opamps than the capacitors!


Yes the amplification stage on the V550 is very similar indeed.

If you ever decide to swap opamps, please do post your findings after hundreds of runtime hours as others might be interested in doing the same.


----------



## vonBaron

On what gain you guys listen IEMs on Niimbus?


----------



## mikel

Hi there
I have a question i could not see answered so for in this thread. I received a Niimbus US5 pro for trial from a very nice dealer who let me have the unit for one week.
Although i really loved the sound, the thing that made me send it back was the mechanical hum from the PCB TOROIDAL TRANSFORMER PTC25.
Especially when the unit was cold, the hum could be heard outside close to the enclosure.
I also own a V281 that is actually totally silent. So due to the hum, I sent it back. Now I wonder if any here in the forum have observed something similar?
These are highly rated special transformers, so they should not really be heard through that very massive case.
Comments?


----------



## SalR406

mikel said:


> Now I wonder if any here in the forum have observed something similar?


I have not heard any transformer hum from my Niimbus US 5 Pro.


----------



## littlexx26

mikel said:


> Hi there
> I have a question i could not see answered so for in this thread. I received a Niimbus US5 pro for trial from a very nice dealer who let me have the unit for one week.
> Although i really loved the sound, the thing that made me send it back was the mechanical hum from the PCB TOROIDAL TRANSFORMER PTC25.
> Especially when the unit was cold, the hum could be heard outside close to the enclosure.
> ...


maybe power supply in your place has dc


----------



## SalR406

littlexx26 said:


> maybe power supply in your place has dc


Yeah, DC on the mains is a common cause of mechanical transformer buzzing.


----------



## iFi audio

SalR406 said:


> Yeah, DC on the mains is a common cause of mechanical transformer buzzing.



That's correct, but luckily that buzzing sound is easy to get rid of


----------



## mikel

The interesting thing is that the V281 that was connected to the same electrical source was silent.
@iFi audio : can you explain what you mean with „easy to get rid of“?


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

A DC Blocker.


----------



## swissheadphonelover

SalR406 said:


> I have not heard any transformer hum from my Niimbus US 5 Pro.


+1


----------



## Fegefeuer

No PSU humming at all. The last time I had humming was with the Gungnir A2. A DC blocker solved it.
I use a Supra DC Power Strip now to prevent it for all devices, however the Niimbus doesn't buzz without it either. Gungnir A2 must have been a little too sensitive.


----------



## mikel

Thanks for those datapoints..... i guess i will see what the feedback from Fried Reim is.
The V281 is on the same eletrical source and is dead silent. What is strange is the fact, that they probably use the same transformers.
My theory currently is a transformer, that is probably not behaving as it should.
My dealer on the other hand could also hear the hum slightly after i returned the unit.... so it is probably not related my electrical source ....
I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Has anyone had their volume knob led light fail?

I had noticed it and opened up the unit to see what was going on and it turns out that the connection has failed at the led's pcb as one of the wires has snapped off.

Shame to see they haven't bothered with strain relief as the wires are flapping around in the breeze so every time one turns the volume knob, all the strain is being applied at the solder joint so no wonder it was going to fail .

Will try to resolder the wire back on so lets see how that goes.


----------



## swissheadphonelover

drummerdimitri said:


> Has anyone had their volume knob led light fail?


Yes, sent it back to Lake People and they repaired it. So I do not know what was the reason it failed.


----------



## Arniesb

drummerdimitri said:


> Has anyone had their volume knob led light fail?
> 
> I had noticed it and opened up the unit to see what was going on and it turns out that the connection has failed at the led's pcb as one of the wires has snapped off.
> 
> ...


You were messing around with it didnt you?
Didnt you change the caps? I think you did something yourself.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Arniesb said:


> You were messing around with it didnt you?
> Didnt you change the caps? I think you did something yourself.


No I didn't why would I mess around with the LED? 

Caps are a different story and have nothing to do with the volume knob.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Hm, no problemo in 3 years now. How did you notice it? Sudden volume rise?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Fegefeuer said:


> Hm, no problemo in 3 years now. How did you notice it? Sudden volume rise?


Nothing wrong with the volume control, it's the LED on the knob that turned off so that's how I noticed it.


----------



## vonBaron

Niimbus is amazing amp, even with sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Which IEM are you using?


----------



## vonBaron

I loaned few


----------



## iFi audio

mikel said:


> @iFi audio : can you explain what you mean with „easy to get rid of“?



Sure:



m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> A DC Blocker.


----------



## zhgutov

This amp is great! I've finally had a chance to listen it.
Unfortunately, it was a version without the relay volume control, but anyway.


----------



## Fegefeuer

zhgutov, good to see you around here again!


----------



## curvz

zhgutov said:


> This amp is great! I've finally had a chance to listen it.
> Unfortunately, it was a version without the relay volume control, but anyway.


I was recently reminded of how good this amp is as well. I had ordered a Susvara just before Christmas, and with the new Holo Bliss out (apparently tuned for the Susvara) I thought I should try and get one in to see if it was better than my Niimbus. Figured that would make for a sweet stack with my May.

Once I actually got the Susvara and plugged them into the Niimbus, I was as impressed with the amp as I was with the headphones. Susvara sounded wonderful, the amp feels in full control, treble is never hot, mids are sweet and the bass is present, there is plenty of sub-bass, dynamics, detail, stage... I haven't heard the Susvara on any other amp, but I figure it is going to take one hell of an amp to beat the Niimbus.

Ample power on tap too (especially with the hot XLR outputs from the May). Still on -6db gain (which goes up to +24db I think), mostly listen at around 12 o'clock.

May yet try out the Bliss at some point, but I'm in no rush at all. Wonderful amp.


----------



## Doug2507

Nice. I've got my US5 arriving tomorrow and Diana Phi on demo begging for a good source.

Just read the Zahl review that's gone up on headphones.com and despite Niimbus not being a comparison, Bliss was. Looking forward to seeing some impressions of US4/5 vs Bliss when more come out into the wild.


----------



## vonBaron

Im now listen U12t form Niimbus, no words...


----------



## thecrow

curvz said:


> I was recently reminded of how good this amp is as well. I had ordered a Susvara just before Christmas, and with the new Holo Bliss out (apparently tuned for the Susvara) I thought I should try and get one in to see if it was better than my Niimbus. Figured that would make for a sweet stack with my May.
> 
> Once I actually got the Susvara and plugged them into the Niimbus, I was as impressed with the amp as I was with the headphones. Susvara sounded wonderful, the amp feels in full control, treble is never hot, mids are sweet and the bass is present, there is plenty of sub-bass, dynamics, detail, stage... I haven't heard the Susvara on any other amp, but I figure it is going to take one hell of an amp to beat the Niimbus.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%

Particularly:


> Susvara sounded wonderful, the amp feels in full control, treble is never hot, mids are sweet and the bass is present,


----------



## Doug2507

Gheto build until M3 arrives later today.... 





Initial thoughts... Clean, smooth / analogue, separation, space, air. Nice.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Bricasti M3 and Niimbus will be one hell of a combo.


----------



## Doug2507

Fegefeuer said:


> Bricasti M3 and Niimbus will be one hell of a combo.


Here's hoping. Bit wary of too much neutral in the chain but 1st listen to US5 has partly put my mind at ease despite Gryphon having a touch of warmth. Err'd on the side of caution and picked up a Cardas Reflection to go in between them, can always swap it out for Clear later if needed. I'll need to start rolling through HP's now! Fun times ahead!


----------

